# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007



## kimcarvalho (1 Jan 2007 às 07:47)

BOM ANO NOVO 2007 a todos!!   

Começo o ano esperando poder ver aqui modelos numéricos, com previsões de frio e neve, históricos. E que se concretizem . Mas também se os modelos não descortinarem nada e ainda assim acontecer, também não nos chateamos nada!   .

Tenho esperança (bem, não é só esperança... ) que á partir do dia 10, mais coisa menos coisa, vamos ter grandes hipóteses de ter qualquer coisa do nosso agrado . Pelo menos os transmontanos vão-se safar, agoa falta saber se essa entrada de NW se intensifica e se extendem as mesmas codições ao resto do território . 

Ora reparem bem:

















Atenção que ainda faltam muitas horas e nós bem sabemos como andam os modelos... . Eu vejo mais isto na perspectiva de algo que se anda a cozinhar.


----------



## Hugo Santos (1 Jan 2007 às 09:56)

Venha a festa que já temos saudades.


----------



## Seringador (1 Jan 2007 às 12:33)

Boas entradas (especialmente frias) 
parece que a chuvinha vai ser uma constante a partir do fim desta semana e os modelos estão cautelosos com tanta zonalidade atmosférica. Conrudo poderá ser que atrás de uma ou outra depressão cavada venha frio associado e o ECM mostra isso muito bem, poderá ser efémero mas, ainda está ser preparado o terreno lá para a frente (3ªsemana) poderá mostrar algo.

A saída das 06 parece-me um Outlier frio, mas já não via uma carta assim desde há muitos anos....

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt17.gif

Contudo a 180h mostar uma super depressão que se vai modificar quer em tamanho, quer em posicionamento e deslocação...
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt1.gif

Bom ano e Parece que Kaneiro não vai ser seco e anticiclónico...


----------



## mocha (1 Jan 2007 às 14:47)

Deus te oiça


----------



## Mago (1 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

Já fazia falta um pouco de animação


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2007 às 19:07)

Bem aqui fica uma possivel explicação para a falta de neve nas estancias de sky e a famosa primavera que se tem estado a viver em toda a Europa e tambem a falta de chuva por cá.  

http://www.arctic.noaa.gov/detect/climate-strat.shtml


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2007 às 17:52)

bem após umas actualizações o gfs continua a insistir numa possivel entrada, daquelas entradas que todos desejamos para 2007  era bom que isto fosse verdade e nao seja mais uma partida do gfs. pois já ando fartinho desta monotonia


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2007 às 19:14)

ISTO REALMENTE É SO RIR!!!!!! ERA BOM NAO ERA??????


http://www.euronews.net/create_html.php?page=meteo&lng=6&option=sp,tod,,237


----------



## mocha (2 Jan 2007 às 20:13)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2007 às 20:27)

lol

ja puseram direito!
afinal a previsão fantasma era para Ansbach!! lol


----------



## Iceberg (2 Jan 2007 às 22:43)

Não se riam assim tanto ...  quem sabe uma premonição daquilo que o futuro nos reserva ...


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

Lá para o dia 10 ou 11 o GFS já mete uma entrada de NW daquelas que todos gostamos, mas com aquelas isos só iria deixar neve acima dos 800m/900m, além de ser bastante efémera.


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2007 às 00:59)

Pois é....
Tudo depende do modo como o anticicle dos Açores venha a ceder...
É a típica situação que pode ir dos 8 para os 80... a aguardar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2007 às 12:57)

ainda e muito cedo para adiantar algo tão radical!!!!
mas aki vai! para dia 17





http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast3.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO015|PORTO&metric=1



era bom


----------



## Seringador (3 Jan 2007 às 13:23)

Boas,

Parece que Janeiro poderá compor a atmosfera mais a Norte, mas é bom ver tanto desacordo nos ensembles e ver o VP a deslocar-se ligeiramente, pelo que mais lá para a frente esse fluxo de NW possa surgir, basta apenas uma abertura ou um abarndamento do VP o que não acontecerá assim depressa, temos de esperar 10 dias para um situação mais favorável ao frio, por agora venha esa precipitação e vento para o início da próxima semana 

Os ensembles são encorajadores 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_La_Coruna_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Reykjavik_ens.png

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## duncan (3 Jan 2007 às 18:52)

boas,pessoal cada vez fico com mais duvidas de frio e chuva os modelos prevem o anticiclone numa posiçao onde nao dá chuva como deve ser ou frio a sério.estou a ver que este inverno é para esquecer(espero estar enganado)


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2007 às 19:22)

Os modelos não indicam nada de interessante para os próximos 10 dias. Anuncia-se o El Niño para este ano. Os últimos Invernos que coincidiram com anos de El Niño foram muito quentes.
1997 e 1998 foram anos de forte El Niño. Esses anos, em Portugal, foram muito quentes (1997 é mesmo o mais quente desde que há registos). Nestes dois anos os Invernos foram particularmente quentes, nomeadamente o de 1997-1998. No entanto, ocorreram alguns episódios frios nesses dois Invernos. O grande nevão de Janeiro de 1997. Mesmo no quente Inverno de 1997-1998 registaram-se também dois pequenos episódios de neve a cotas relativamente baixas, um em Dezembro de 1997 e outro em Janeiro de 1998.


----------



## mocha (3 Jan 2007 às 19:23)

nao tou a gostar desta conversa 
quero frio neve


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2007 às 00:32)

mocha disse:


> nao tou a gostar desta conversa
> quero frio neve



Bem para já uma frente de moderada actividade para os dias 9  e 10 o que já não é mau para terminar um pouco com esta falta de actividade depois volta o bom tempo mas pode ser por pouco tempo!   frio e neve é que não está nada famoso


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 10:20)

miguel disse:


> Bem para já uma frente de moderada actividade para os dias 9  e 10 o que já não é mau para terminar um pouco com esta falta de actividade depois volta o bom tempo mas pode ser por pouco tempo!   frio e neve é que não está nada famoso



Boas,

Gosto desta plot  e essa actividade já vai animar um pouco as coisas

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt26.gif


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Jan 2007 às 10:37)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gosto desta plot  e essa actividade já vai animar um pouco as coisas
> 
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt26.gif



Bons dias!  

Essa e estas que a antecedem!!  














Pelo menos já vai dar para baixar o pó!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2007 às 10:56)

Hum .. se ocorrer alguma chuva é fraca .... duvido que este poderoso anti.ciclone(s) deixem que chova muito .. está tudo muito parado !!
 Não estou a ver haver neve este ano, frio talvez neve duvido ... mas isto em toda a Europa !!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

Seringador ... os modelos ainda valem, o que valem .... 






O que nos resta até ao final do ano é uma grande seca .. que já se nota na minha terra ... onde não há erva está seca que se farta ... 
 Outubro e Novembro foram a salvação !!


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2007 às 11:17)

bem segundo o snowforecast até poderá haver uma animaçãozita  vamos ver


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 11:35)

Boas Aurélio quando faço previsões sazonais, não olho para modelos 
respeito os modelos mas, para mim não valem muito para previsões sazonais.

E não vai ser um janeioro seco e quando dizes que o ant. é poderoso eu digo que é volátil e não muito forte, oscila demais na posição e irá oscilar na pressão... 
parece que para o NE da Europa a pressão poderá subir  

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Helsinki_ens.png

Sim Spiritmind foi por isso que coloquei que gostava daquela plot a 144/150h 
Hoje por exemplo está mais frio do que os modelos andavam a indicar, pelo menos no norte.


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2007 às 12:39)

Isto e que é frio em plenos mes de janeiro? Se mt me engana! alguma coixa ta a mudar i mt rapidamente! Teremos a reconpensa no mes de fevereiro?? Os ultimos meses de janeiros, tem semp sido meses frios! N e so em portugal que isto ta a aconteçer mas em td a europa! O k eu tenho vindo a reparar ek k os EUA nos ultimos anos tem sido afectados por gandes nevoes em varios estados! Em pleno verao neva na australia! Tornados k aperecem de repente sem avisar como no reino unido i nos açores penso eu n tenho bem a certexa...Epa e um acumulado de coixas k sao estranhas no meu ponto de ver!| I ke para os proximos anos pareçe vir a se agravar! Com coixas mt mais forte i destruidoras! epa sou um leigo! mas tou a dizer o k penso! So espero ke tenhamos um inverno bem melhor do k tamos a ter! pk assim n e nada! daki mais uns meses xega um verao ke tds indicam ke sera um dos mais sekos de semp! i parece k o inverno tb esta a ir pelo o mxm caminho! Enfim meteorologia


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

Boas,

Parece que os ensembles dão um episódio assinalável e depois melhoria para o fim da 2ª quinzena, mas depois.....   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png

e a alta pressão Na Finlândia com tendência para subir, a ver vamos

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Helsinki_ens.png


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

O problema é que estes modelos são sempre muito voláteis (oscilam muito) assim  ... como a posição do AntiCiclone ... como bem diz o *Seringador*!!
 O que agora é verdade daqui a 6h é mentira (ou não!!), por isso as previsões mais fiáveis são até 120h, mas lá para Terça/Quarta poderá chover qq coisa!!
 E o* Luper *a ver se não mete palavras na minha boca que eu não disse ... o que é muito diferente da discussão de opiniões de eu e do Seringador !! 
 Se não sabem do que eu estou a falar vejam a parte da Imprensa !!

 Eu não ofendo aqui ninguém (discuto opiniões) ... e por isso não admite que me tratem como um qualquer que só diz disparates ... isso eu não admito ...


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 14:18)

Aurélio disse:


> O problema é que estes modelos são sempre muito voláteis (oscilam muito) assim  ... como a posição do AntiCiclone ... como bem diz o *Seringador*!!
> O que agora é verdade daqui a 6h é mentira (ou não!!), por isso as previsões mais fiáveis são até 120h, mas lá para Terça/Quarta poderá chover qq coisa!!
> E o* Luper *a ver se não mete palavras na minha boca que eu não disse ... o que é muito diferente da discussão de opiniões de eu e do Seringador !!
> Se não sabem do que eu estou a falar vejam a parte da Imprensa !!
> ...



bem quem se fia só nos modelos sofre muita desilusão , assim como eu estou a ficar desiludido com a escalada e alguma disputa pessoal! 

Comentem os modelos S.F.F:


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2007 às 15:07)

Sim Spiritmind foi por isso que coloquei que gostava daquela plot a 144/150h 
Hoje por exemplo está mais frio do que os modelos andavam a indicar, pelo menos no norte.[/QUOTE]

tb sou dessa opinião, penso que o modelo nao exemplifica muito bem a realidade,  a entrada que vemos para dia 10 será com temperaturas mais baixas dos que  o modelo o demonstra principalmente a 850ha a iso 0 irá entrar em portugal continental,vamos aguardar as proximas runs para ver se e verdade ou nao


----------



## RMira (4 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

Eh pessoal, calma lá. Eu sei que estamos tristes com o tempo mas não é preciso chatearem-se  

E até parece que a chuvinha vem aí e com frio à mistura...

Eu também ando um bocado farto dos A's e da falta de chuva, de ver o céu azul todos os dias...isto já parece Verão mas temos de esperar pela chuva! E ela tem de chegar!  

Abraços


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2007 às 16:06)

Bem esta previsão das 6h promete ... esperemos que se concretize !!


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 16:18)

Boas,

nesta run existe uma maior organização e uma potencial ciclogénese para as Ilhas Britânicas, mas cuja acção na ondulação irá afectar-nos, será desta que o resto frágil do cordão dunar na Caparica rompe, penso que não terá grandes hipótese de resistir... 

O vento também poderá ser outro factor a ter em conta  

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1088.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1148.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1084.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1144.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1204.png

está a melhorar


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2007 às 16:31)

Até gosto desta saída das 12h antecipam a frente para terça mas também a aumentam de intensidade outra coisa que vejo é a injecção de ar frio para o fim do dia de terça e quarta com possível queda de neve no final do dia de terça e madrugada de quarta nas terras acima dos 900/1000m  pessoal a esperança é a ultima a morrer


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 17:20)

miguel disse:


> Até gosto desta saída das 12h antecipam a frente para terça mas também a aumentam de intensidade outra coisa que vejo é a injecção de ar frio para o fim do dia de terça e quarta com possível queda de neve no final do dia de terça e madrugada de quarta nas terras acima dos 900/1000m  pessoal a esperança é a ultima a morrer



Pode ter potencial  mas, precipitação é que vai faltar, talvez por terem antecipado umas horas, mas nunca se sabe o que uns CBs posteriores podem fazer...  
está no limiar a 850 a 0 e 2ºC pode cair mas não acumula só para cima dos 1500/1600m é que poderá existir real acumulação
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1323.png


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2007 às 17:30)

Agr para dia pra dia 10 










Haja fé


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 18:13)

Boas,

Parece que vai haver muitos crentes, é tempo deles devido à falta de acção 

pode ser que a serra da Estrela se cubra de branco com uma boa camada   se for a partir das 18h de 09 até ás 06 de 10 pode ficar com uma rica camada


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 18:17)

.http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Porto_ens.png
.http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
até não está muito mal....o frio irá regressar....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2007 às 19:35)

sinceramente acho que de terça ate quinta podemos ter alguma surpresa acima dos 700 metros d altura!porque depois tudo aponta para um subida das temperaturas a rondar os 18 graus aki no porto!


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2007 às 19:42)

Mas que inércia apresenta a atmosfera! E ainda por cima os modelos concordam um com os outros...  

É assustador a cintura de altas-pressões que se vai formar desde os states passando pelo atlântico e pela Ásia fora...


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2007 às 19:54)

Minho disse:


> Mas que inércia apresenta a atmosfera! E ainda por cima os modelos concordam um com os outros...
> 
> É assustador a cintura de altas-pressões que se vai formar desde os states passando pelo atlântico e pela Ásia fora...



Sim, aqui no Atlântico Norte até está mais a norte do que devia para esta altura do ano.


----------



## ACalado (5 Jan 2007 às 06:47)

Lá esta o gfs a fazer-nos sonhar           











Qualquer dia vou processa-los pois criam crises de ansiedade nas pessoas


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2007 às 07:40)

Será desta que o frio vem em força e já para já uma chuvinha  á mistura não ficava nada mal mas pronto ao menos se vier frio já dá para sentir mais o Inverno.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Jan 2007 às 11:55)

vaga disse:


> Agr para dia pra dia 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feliz Ano Novo a todos!!

Eu estou com fé!! poix segundo os modelos a partir de dia 9 o norte e centro ja sera afectado pela borrasca!! e dia 10 o sul!!
Parece que os modelos estao em sintonia o que é muito bom para alegrar a coisa 

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif

Enquanto ao frio...hummm?? sera muito passageiro http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif

Inverno?? onde?? eheheh com temp de 20 graus aqui na minha zona...Mal o sinto!!


----------



## Seringador (5 Jan 2007 às 12:45)

Boas,

por ninguém comentar o post que coloquei, volto a colocar, solicitava os vossos comentários, acerca da anomalia negativa da temperatura que tem vindo a existir e continuará a existir por mais uma série de dias em 2/3 do Globo   

Pois é o aquecimento global parece só afectar o Hemisfério Norte, pois meus senhores vejam neste momento como está todo o hemisfério Sul

as pessoas que já Morreram na India     

Austrália
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp6.html

SE Asiático
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp7.html

http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp8.html

e mesmo acima do equador a norte 
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp9.html

e África  
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp10.html

India inde já morreram 32 pessoas pq causa do frio
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp11.html

Bem se o aquecimento é Global terá de ser global e não em Partes, neste momento nos USA não sei se está quente, só se for a costa Leste da parte Norte do continente americano

http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp1.html
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp2.html

E América Central também negativa
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp3.html
Ficamos só nós e a costa leste dos USA anómala

http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

É impossivel existir um aquecimento global do planeta um aquecimento nunca é global á sempre partes que estão mais frias outras mais quentes e outras estabilizadas (isto tudo em termos de temperatura).

E nós para variar fazemos parte da anomalia que cai para a subida da temperatura.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 13:27)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por ninguém comentar o post que coloquei, volto a colocar, solicitava os vossos comentários, acerca da anomalia negativa da temperatura que tem vindo a existir e continuará a existir por mais uma série de dias em 2/3 do Globo
> 
> ...




Não me parece que seja possível negar um aquecimento "global" nestas últimas duas ou três décadas. 
Entendendo aquecimento global como aumento da temperatura média do globo. Claro que esse aquecimento nunca é global nem no espaço nem no tempo. 
Só para dar um exemplo. Portugal teve um ano de 2006 com anomalia positiva, mas nem todos os meses tiverem essa anomalia positiva. Janeiro, Fevereiro e Dezembro tiveram anomalia negativa, mais isso não impediu que o ano fosse, no global, bem mais quente que o normal.


----------



## Seringador (5 Jan 2007 às 13:55)

Dan,

Ninguém está a negar o aquecimento global, estou sim a demonstrar que o globo não é só a Europa e a costa Leste dos USA e que esse aquecimento pode ter como consequência uma anomalia negativa em grande parte do globo 

Um bom indício para que este ano seja considerado ameno ao nível global e, espero que não aconteça nenhuma eupção para servir de desculpa para não ter sido o ano mais quente de sempre.... 

Agora temos de ter vários factores de medida usados para o cálculo  da média das temperaturas globais que poderão influenciar a temperatura global, como por exemplo:

-Existem mais estações de monitorização no H.N:
-O tempo de monitorização é maior no H.N:
- Não existem estações no mar para cpontrabalançar as que estão densamente em terra.
-Será que tÊm em conta as ilhas de calor urbanas nos continentes?
- Será que se fizessemosa distribuição em diferentes percentis não obteriamos valores diferente ou pelo menos - acentuados?
-Será que se fossem atribuídos coeficientes de variação relativas ás estações com diferente localização e caracteristicas do relevo desde em terra, altitude ou mar, os valore variavam?

Existe tanto onde se poderia explorar e constatar posteriormente mas, parece que existe uma corrente e, que se olharmos para uma direcção diferente, já não tem lugar o mediatismo e a discussão, ao contrário de que se tratasse de um tema  ligado ao aquecimento. 
Neste momento tudo especula e os €€€ que vêm serão prioritários para investigações sobre o aquecimento global 


Mário,

E quais são as partes que estão com anomalia-tiva e quais as que estão com anomalia +tiva?


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 14:23)

Claro que a forma mais rigorosa para determinar a variação da temperatura da superfície do globo passa pelo recurso a satélites. As estações meteorológicas colocam esses problemas todos que referiste. Mas as anomalias registadas na Europa e em grande parte da América do Norte são muito grandes. No mês de Dezembro, Moscovo teve uma anomalia positiva de 6,5ºC, Helsínquia 5,5ºC, Toronto 5,5ºC, Chicago 5,5ºC, Nova Iorque 4,7ºC e por ai fora.
No Hemisfério Sul; Camberra com uma anomalia negativa de 1ºC e Hobart 0,7ºC.


----------



## Seringador (5 Jan 2007 às 14:38)

Dan disse:


> Claro que a forma mais rigorosa para determinar a variação da temperatura da superfície do globo passa pelo recurso a satélites. As estações meteorológicas colocam esses problemas todos que referiste. Mas as anomalias registadas na Europa e em grande parte da América do Norte são muito grandes. No mês de Dezembro, Moscovo teve uma anomalia positiva de 6,5ºC, Helsínquia 5,5ºC, Toronto 5,5ºC, Chicago 5,5ºC, Nova Iorque 4,7ºC e por ai fora.
> No Hemisfério Sul; Camberra com uma anomalia negativa de 1ºC e Hobart 0,7ºC.



E isso é quanto em termos de território? 
Gostava de ver o nº de estações vs cobertura geográfica 

Se não sabem, ficam a saber que existe um monopólio para o controlo das previsões globais de temperatura por parte do IPCC, pelo que existem inumeras situações em que  isso é colocado em causa.
Também não confio na NOAA por issop temos de ver outros como  o Hadley Center CRU..
http://www.cru.uea.ac.uk/cru/info/warming/

existem algumas notas relativas ao balanço de radiação utilizadfos por alguns modelos de previsão sazonal, conforme o
Prof. Pielke salienta
"  That is, the simulated value for land heating amount during the 20th century is 41.0x10^22 J while that for observation is only 0.9x10^22 J (during 1955-1998), and the simulated value for ocean heating amount is 100x10^22 J while that for observation is 14.5x10^22 J. Main reason for the discrepancies appears to be the large standard deviation (among models) associated with estimating these values because the conclusion above is based on mean values. Does this mean that the observation values for heating amount can be used to test the models? This may be not the case; two models (i.e., CGCM3.1(T47) and UKMO-HadCM3) give very small values for the land heating as well as for the ocean heating (as a matter of fact, they are zero for these models), and hence, they seem to satisfy the requirement, but at the same time they give very different top of the atmosphere values. These discrepancies may tell us something important; for instance, 1) the models are too coarse to estimate such subtle values, 2) land and ocean were strongly cooled by aerosol and/or clouds which effect was not suitably taken into account in the models, 3) changes in solar constant was overestimated. The last point is, more or less, true. The AR4 models tend to use relatively large solar constant changes to explain the temperature change during the first half of the 20th century. But, the change in the solar constant appears to be too small (0.1%) according to recent theories of solar seismology. Anyway, since the models Shin et al. examined will be considered to reinforce conclusions of coming IPCC AR4, AR4 should contain statements which clarify limitations associated with the models."

Bem mas já estou a fugir ao tema do tópico
Já sentia saudades de uma boa discussão


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Jan 2007 às 18:12)

Parece que dia 9, 10 e 11 vai ser á grande!!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif


----------



## Zico (5 Jan 2007 às 19:20)

]ToRnAdO[;22370 disse:
			
		

> Parece que dia 9, 10 e 11 vai ser á grande!!!
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif



Tornado,

ainda que desconfie que o teu mapa se refira a precipitação, como não conheço cirilico, confirmas-me se a minha suposição está correcta ? Se seim, a "festa" vai ser essencialmente para a zona norte do país, certo ?


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Jan 2007 às 21:00)

Seringador disse:


> E isso é quanto em termos de território?
> Gostava de ver o nº de estações vs cobertura geográfica
> 
> Se não sabem, ficam a saber que existe um monopólio para o controlo das previsões globais de temperatura por parte do IPCC, pelo que existem inumeras situações em que  isso é colocado em causa.
> ...



Excelente informação que desconhecia por completo . Ou seja isto é só interesses e afinal aquilo que devia ser a imparcialidade da ciência é no fundo algo tendencioso e desprovido de verdade   .




Zico disse:


> Tornado,
> 
> ainda que desconfie que o teu mapa se refira a precipitação, como não conheço cirilico, confirmas-me se a minha suposição está correcta ? Se seim, a "festa" vai ser essencialmente para a zona norte do país, certo ?




Quanto ao que nos mostra o colega ]ToRnAdO[, é precipitação sim. Aliás se me permitem a minha opinião relativamente a esta previsão russa, eu acho que _pособоронэкспорт официально не получал какой-либо информации о характере вводимых госдепартаментом США санкций. Организация осуществляла торговую деятельность как официальный посредник и поставляла за рубеж российское вооружение и военную технику. Наша компания руководствуется международными правовыми нормами и российским законодательством. За всю историю деятельности Рособоронэкспорта ни разу не предъявлялись претензии в нарушении этих норм", - сказал В.Картавцев._ Não sei se me fiz entender , mas é que apesar de escrever fluentemente com o alfabeto cirilico, não sei traduzir, uma vez que não cheguei a concluir o curso de russo, uma vez que entretanto se deu a Perestróica e tive de abandonar a União Soviética!  

Mais a sério, acho que vai chover mais no Sul do que o que é apresentado nessa animação .


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2007 às 21:36)

É isso aí kimcarvalho!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2007 às 00:56)

completamente desanimado nada de jeito k dias tao "murranhentos"!!!!
k inbejaaaaaaaa! 




http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/RSXX0145.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Jan 2007 às 12:09)

Bons dias!!

Tambem nao percebo patavina de russo!! mas ainda sei ver modelos!!!  

Os gajos sao esquisitos como a me... !!   na sua escrita!! mas os modelos sao universais!! 

Enquanto á festa??? Lamento informar!! mas ja nao vai haver!!  

As partes mais atingidas seriam o norte e sul do pais!! mas agora uma debolli precipitaçao para o litoral!!!

A MONOTOMIA CONTINUA!!!!


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 12:57)

Isto sim é animação e da boa 


http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/24688.html


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2007 às 13:33)

Realmente esta saída das 6h é um pesadelo! a única coisa de jeito que se via desde o inicio de Dezembro esfumou-se nesta saída   NOTA: desde o dia 8 de Dezembro apenas tive um dia com chuviscos nem 2 milímetros caio


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

miguel disse:


> Realmente esta saída das 6h é um pesadelo! a única coisa de jeito que se via desde o inicio de Dezembro esfumou-se nesta saída   NOTA: desde o dia 8 de Dezembro apenas tive um dia com chuviscos nem 2 milímetros caio



pois  rico inverno que estamos a ter pareçe que estamos num pais com clima tropical


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2007 às 17:22)

É que nem sequer nos podemos reconfortar com o 2º painel do GFS (que nunca acerta), mesmo esse não mostra nada de interessante! Que janeiro ridiculo!  





Mas o que mais me irrita são estas nuvens que vamos continuar a ter no norte, não largam chuva nenhuma e não deixam a temperatura descer à noite, simplesmente limitam-se a estar aí a atrapalhar...


----------



## tozequio (6 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

Pode ser que a festa se esteja a guardar para Fevereiro, nos últimos anos pelo menos é a melhor altura para umas entradinhas de NW  

Há que não desanimar


----------



## Pedro Canelas (6 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

Boa tarde e Bom Ano para todos,

Parece que os modelos não estão muito animadores.
Vou mas é passear até aos Açores.. 














Qualquer dia é mais normal nevar nos Açores do que no continente 

Abraços


----------



## tozequio (6 Jan 2007 às 19:20)

Modelos a 12 dias são sempre um bocado duvidosos...


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2007 às 21:01)

Um pequeno consolo é olhar para os mapas de Janeiro no ano passado....






Depois foi o que se viu....


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2007 às 22:13)

Minho disse:


> Um pequeno consolo é olhar para os mapas de Janeiro no ano passado....
> 
> 
> 
> Depois foi o que se viu....



Mas as temperaturas eram bem inferiores. Por exemplo nesse dia 12 tive uma máxima de 6,5ºC, que são quase as mínimas que tenho tido. Parece que voltamos aos invernos que costumavamos ter antes do inverno de 2004/2005!


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2007 às 02:21)

Isto é um pesadelo tornado realidade! Acho que podem cair alguns records para janeiro, tal como aconteceu a 23 de janeiro de 2003. E depois ainda se fala em enfriamento global, pois deve ser no outro lado do globo porque aqui em Portugal...


----------



## Hugo Santos (7 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

Ainda falta tanto, mas...


----------



## Seringador (8 Jan 2007 às 12:49)

Boas,

A precipitação foi retirada para amanhã mas acredito que ainda venha qq coisita , contudo, o mar anda muito revolto, ouço-o à noite e estoou a 3km.

Parece que se está a formar qq coisita no Atlântico e a Norte é bom ver a pressão a subir 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...850!pop!od!oper!w_z500t850!2007010800!!!step/


----------



## RMira (8 Jan 2007 às 13:22)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A precipitação foi retirada para amanhã mas acredito que ainda venha qq coisita , contudo, o mar anda muito revolto, ouço-o à noite e estoou a 3km.
> 
> ...



Boas Seringador, o problema é que os A's nunca mais nos largam...que pestes!  

E os modelos, tiram A's metem A's, tiram chuva metem chuva, tiram frio metem frio e nada de novo acontece por estas bandas... já não ao tempo que a pressão não desce dos 1025hPa cá no Sul  

Mas vamos acreditar que ainda vamos ter Inverno a sério este ano


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jan 2007 às 15:16)

mirones disse:


> Boas Seringador, o problema é que os A's nunca mais nos largam...que pestes!
> 
> E os modelos, tiram A's metem A's, tiram chuva metem chuva, tiram frio metem frio e nada de novo acontece por estas bandas... já não ao tempo que a pressão não desce dos 1025hPa cá no Sul
> 
> Mas vamos acreditar que ainda vamos ter Inverno a sério este ano



Acreditar...num Inverno classico?! Nah...todos os anos menos este!!

Acredito plenamente num Inverno com muito Sol, temperaturas acima do normal e umas boas tempestades á mistura!!
Acredito que na época de tempestades serao furtivas e extremas!!  é o mais certo acontecer do que nevar na Serra da Estrela como nos outros anos!!


----------



## Mago (8 Jan 2007 às 15:53)

Se em Março e Abril não vierem umas boas chuvadas pode suceder-se a termos um Verão deveras preocupante...


----------



## Seringador (8 Jan 2007 às 17:18)

Boas,

Parece que já andam aí uns fantasmas  , lembro que o Inverno ainda vai chegar a meio termo ( se tivermos em conta os últimos ainda falta muito para acabar  )

Bem o GFS já mostra a 168h mudança

Agora esta é uma carta de sonho e que carta, se ao menos tivesse a 120h    
Uma mesmo à 1956      
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3841.png




Se fosse a 120h


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2007 às 19:08)

Bem, já não sei   eles de manha poe frio á tarde já o tiram   acho que os modelos andam marados


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2007 às 20:04)

Mapa maravilha 

É mesmo importante que se instale o anticiclone sobre a Escandinávia se não este Inverno é mesmo para esquecer


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jan 2007 às 20:12)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Parece que já andam aí uns fantasmas  , lembro que o Inverno ainda vai chegar a meio termo ( se tivermos em conta os últimos ainda falta muito para acabar  )
> 
> ...



Nao estou com grande esperança na mudança...


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2007 às 21:28)

dj_alex disse:


> Nao estou com grande esperança na mudança...



tb já estive mais confiante  mas que é um belo mapa é esperemos que se concretize pois precisamos de uns diazitos com emoção


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2007 às 21:42)

Tenham pacencia o clima está-se a preparar para grandes inventos vão ver    .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2007 às 22:46)

..e porque nao outro 29 de janeiro????


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2007 às 23:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ..e porque nao outro 29 de janeiro????



a nova run das 18h continua a apresentar a mesma situação, quisá não se concretize mesmo


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

! Sim o mapa de facto e mt bom! Era mt bom k se viesse a concretizar! poix ja tamos neste dias monótonos ha mt tempo! Precixamos de alguma animaçao! Poix kem sabe um 29 de janeiro!! Era mt bom


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

spiritmind disse:


> a nova run das 18h continua a apresentar a mesma situação, quisá não se concretize mesmo



De facto, algo raríssimo no GFS duas actualizações iguais a mais de 300h...


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Jan 2007 às 23:21)

Para esse dia 24 é que pode realmente vir a salvação apesar de na ultima actualização dos modelos terem tirado um bocadito da força, não podemos desanimar!Ainda assim passa uma -32 em cima do porto!(a 850hpA é que ja podia meter mais fresco...!)    esperemos que ela se guarde e aguarde bem!


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Jan 2007 às 00:33)

Já estou como o S.Tomé : Ver para crer!!!


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2007 às 12:29)

Boas,

De facto os modelos já tiraram e vão voltar a meter 
Olhem-me para esta confusão a partir do dia 15 minguém se entende   

http://212.100.247.145/ensimages/ens.20070109/06/t850Helsinki.png
http://212.100.247.145/ensimages/ens.20070109/06/t850London.png
http://212.100.247.145/ensimages/ens.20070109/06/t850Madrid.png


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2007 às 12:44)

Fogo   .

Isso parecem as linhas do orçamento de estado.

Os meteorologistas vão dar em malucos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2007 às 12:50)

ora bem acho k sexta feira vou até a praia!  



*20º*



omfg


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2007 às 13:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ora bem acho k sexta feira vou até a praia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A continuar assim temperado mas, já apanhei 21ºC em janeiro de 2000 e 1990, mas que está bom poara uns banhos de sol isso está.


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2007 às 13:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Fogo   .
> 
> Isso parecem as linhas do orçamento de estado.
> 
> Os meteorologistas vão dar em malucos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

Seringador disse:


> (...)
> http://212.100.247.145/ensimages/ens.20070109/06/t850Madrid.png



Que maravilha a linha verdinha que mete a ISO -6 em Madrid a 24 de Janeiro!


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2007 às 18:18)

Boas,

Uma melhor Run do quea das 06 e o VP está a devidir-se e parece que um dos lados quer ir para a escandinávia. 
Agora que já me mostra uma alteração de padrão isso sim, reparem como está a enfraquecer a eurotrash e  cada vez mais o anticiclone ao nosso W está sobre um limite face a esse Vortex Polar.
Não me ademirava nada que daqui a uns 2/3 dias já se comecem a ver melhor essas alteraçãos no GFS e uma melhor consistência no ECM.

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2007 às 23:05)

So digo para irem ver os modelos apartir do dia 20 de janeiro ate 25!


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

ke ek k anda aiii??     donde ek k isto veio hein?? sonho ou realidade??'


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

Nos modelos indica k apartir de dia 20 vamos ter iso 0 em td o pais ate dia 25! i no dia 25 uma iso -5 e entrar em td o pais! i ja no no dia 22 uma iso-5 perto de bragança k se vai alargar para dentro de portugal! i espanha vai ter 6 dias gelidos! autentico frio...mas isto ainda tamos alguma distançia! vamos ter calma! isto pode melhorar i mt ou piorar


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2007 às 23:26)

Ainda falta muito tempo, mas vamos ver se as próximas actualizações mantêm essa ligação do anticiclone dos Açores com o anticiclone da Gronelândia. É um cenário muito interessante


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2007 às 23:29)

Dan disse:


> Ainda falta muito tempo, mas vamos ver se as próximas actualizações mantêm essa ligação do anticiclone dos Açores com o anticiclone da Gronelândia. É um cenário muito interessante





Esperar para ver! Mas ja temos alguma coixa pra sonhar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2007 às 23:32)

ora bem acho que algo de bom esta para vir, quanto mais frio estão a por nas cartas melhor!!!



  


http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO015|PORTO&metric=1


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

A mudança vai se dar algures perto do dia 20 só resta saber com que intensidade mas tache a por muito boa para o frio e chuva e vento


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

Realmente falta muuuuuito tempo mas uma coisa a certa o GFS insiste uma e outra vez numa mudança do padrão....


----------



## joaocpais (10 Jan 2007 às 00:47)

Boa Noite a todos
antes de mais quero aproveitar para todos os amigos do forum os que estão online e os que nao estao um optimo ano de 2007 cheio de fenomenos meteorologicos nomeadamente frio neve,chuva e trovoada que nós tanto apreciamos. 
Apos esta introdução quero pedir desculpa por já nao entrar no forum há mais de 6 meses, mas o trabalho tem sido mais que muito e a saúde nao tem andado muito bem, o que me têm afastado desta que considero ser tambem um pouco da minha casa e onde me sinto entre amigos ,mas sei que voces são gente boa e capazes de me perdoar 
Desculpem o offtopic mas acho que vos devia esta explicação...
Quanto aquilo que nos traz aqui confesso que ando já fartinho deste maldito anticiclone que não nos larga e após quase dois meses com tanta chuva e tao prometedor, ninguem diria que este inverno ia degenerar no que está a acontecer há mais dum mes, seco e muito humido ,mas pelo que por aqui vejo a malta continua com fé que isto mude ou seja é quase como o defice nacional todos temos esperanças que baixe mas ele acaba sempre por piorar 
Um abraço a todos


----------



## tozequio (10 Jan 2007 às 01:17)

Era tão bom      

Espero bem que voltem aquelas loucas noites de fim de Janeiro de 2006 passadas aqui no fórum a analisar modelos e temperaturas quase minuto a minuto


----------



## joaocpais (10 Jan 2007 às 01:37)

Era muito bom se realmente acontecesse mas parece-me ser uma entrada seca e com pouca ou nenhuma precipitação


----------



## tozequio (10 Jan 2007 às 01:40)

joaocpais disse:


> Era muito bom se realmente acontecesse mas parece-me ser uma entrada seca e com pouca ou nenhuma precipitação



O GFS prevê precipitação para essa entrada, mas já se sabe como são as saídas no 2ºpainel do GFS....


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 01:48)

Vamos esperar k por tanto pedir com força algo aconteça ...
Pelo menos isto já nos dá alguma animação.
Pena k essas cartas não sejam a pelo menos 48 ou 72 horas , mas kem sabe no dia 20 estaremos aki a dizer, afinal temos uma -10 em todo o território


----------



## joaocpais (10 Jan 2007 às 01:55)

Sim vamos esperar e ter esperanças mas voces sabem que essas cartas de precipitação a tao longo prazo tendem a exagerar as manchas de precipitação, alem de que nao as definem bem


----------



## tozequio (10 Jan 2007 às 02:02)

Dá apenas para "sonhar", pouco mais, já que a fiabilidade de saídas a esta distância é quase nula.


----------



## joaocpais (10 Jan 2007 às 02:05)

Sim mas pelo menos já é uma tendencia coisa que nem tem acontecido nas ultimas semana


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2007 às 10:09)

Boas
na previsão para o Inverno menciono uma convectividade fora do normal para esta época do ano:
" 1ª Quinzena
O ano inicia-se com um intenso fluxo de SW, trazendo consigo frentes associadas com possibilidade de provocar precipitações intensas acalmando para o *fim do período da 2ª semana com uma actividade convectiva fora do normal, assim como de probabilidade de ventos fortes*.

Bem e o que é isto que o ECM tem vindo a mostrar e que hoje o GFS na run das 12 irá apanhar 
A Madeira também irá ver boa instabilidade 
prepara-te Rogério 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...Europe!pop!od!oper!w_uv_rh!2007011000!!!step/


----------



## Rog (10 Jan 2007 às 11:06)

Seringador disse:


> Bem e o que é isto que o ECM tem vindo a mostrar e que hoje o GFS na run das 12 irá apanhar
> A Madeira também irá ver boa instabilidade
> prepara-te Rogério
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...Europe!pop!od!oper!w_uv_rh!2007011000!!!step/



Já não era sem tempo... hoje foi o primeiro dia do ano a chover, por vezes moderada. Chuva que se visse não havia desde o dia 15 ou 16 de Dezembro.
Pena as temperaturas a 850mb serem pouco favoráveis à queda de neve. 
A temp. a 500mb até é razoável -22, era necessário era uma baixa maior na temp. a 850mb. 
A neve este Inverno parece que está pouca! Como está a situação pelo Continente. É certo que os meses mais frios que tendem a ser Janeiro e Fevereiro ainda estam a começar...


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2007 às 11:10)

Que saída extraordinária aquilo que vos falava de existir um estrnho fluxo frio de W o que revela uma fraca presença anticiclónica desde há uns meses no Atlântico           
contudo irá tirar, meter, tirar....
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2007 às 11:13)

Aquele VP parece mesmo estar a deslocar-se para E   
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

Boas 
E aí vêm os Nevoeiros para todo o país 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn481.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn601.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn721.png
reparem como aquele anticiclone no NE terra Nova pode ajudar


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jan 2007 às 16:17)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> E aí vêm os Nevoeiros para todo o país
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn481.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn601.png
> ...



Mais ainda???

Acho qe tem andando a fazer nevoeiros todos os dias...pelo menos na regiao de Lisboa...


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2007 às 16:23)

Seringador! Mas que tipo de nevoeiro? Os matinais! Ou que ficam o dia todo?


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2007 às 16:37)

boas esta a sair a nova run das 12h vamos ver se o gfs ainda insiste na mesma situação a longo prazo 
vamos ver


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2007 às 16:39)

spiritmind disse:


> boas esta a sair a nova run das 12h vamos ver se o gfs ainda insiste na mesma situação a longo prazo
> vamos ver



 Era bom


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2007 às 16:45)

pra variar retirou tudo  enfim....


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2522.png

Nada de mais! Mas o k vimos ontem ja despareceu! Enfim! Pode ser k apereça outra vex!


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2007 às 17:09)

Boas,

Para o Interior poderão ser mais persistentes do que na costa mas, os deltas e estuários tb não terão a vida facilitada


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2007 às 17:14)

Boas,
Muito melhor run e parece acompanhar o ECM, sei que ainda falta tempo, mas nota-se a Barttlet a retroceder 
Agora a chuvinha tem maior probabilidade de regressar 
e algum frio se este dia se fosse a concretizar, teríamos neve a cotas baixas  mas ainda falta muito 

.http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2401.png
.http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2404.png
O jet parece estar a vir na nossa direcção
.http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn24015.png


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2007 às 17:17)

cambada d pasteloes!    

estes gajos nao dão uma pa kaixa e cada previsao ou 8 ou 80!omfg


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2007 às 17:18)

Podes crer de um iso-5 passamos pah 5ºC  !


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2007 às 17:44)

vaga disse:


> Podes crer de um iso-5 passamos pah 5ºC  !



bem uma dica, não devem de ligar à run das 18h eu nunca as vejo e não ligo nenhuma, agora a das 12 e 00z são as mais fiáveis a das 06z é mais para confirmar a curto prazo 
Até agora é a saída que mais gostei deste ano 
está em harmonia com ECM, agora vamos ver como é actualização das 12h,

O caldo está a ser preparado e quem sabe para o início de Fev. não temos isto como anteriormente
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1991/Rrea00119910202.gif
pelo menos por uns 3 meses de preferência a partir de Dezembro   
era bom não era


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2007 às 17:48)

Obrigado pela dica


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Jan 2007 às 19:56)

Como diria o Bugs Bunny..."what's cookin' doc?"


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

joaocpais disse:


> Boa Noite a todos
> antes de mais quero aproveitar para todos os amigos do forum os que estão online e os que nao estao um optimo ano de 2007 cheio de fenomenos meteorologicos nomeadamente frio neve,chuva e trovoada que nós tanto apreciamos.
> Apos esta introdução quero pedir desculpa por já nao entrar no forum há mais de 6 meses, mas o trabalho tem sido mais que muito e a saúde nao tem andado muito bem, o que me têm afastado desta que considero ser tambem um pouco da minha casa e onde me sinto entre amigos ,mas sei que voces são gente boa e capazes de me perdoar
> Desculpem o offtopic mas acho que vos devia esta explicação...
> ...



Ora bem-vindo joaocpais!
Pois o trabalho tem destas coisas e o pessoal claro que perdoa   

Boas recordações que trazes, o Inverno de 2006


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2007 às 21:19)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Como diria o Bugs Bunny..."what's cookin' doc?"



Realmente tanto o ECM como o GFS indicam alguma "coisa" daqui a quinze dias, que será?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

Isto está monótono .. mas já viram o gigantesco Anti-Ciclone que se encontra presente e que vai continuar pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias!!

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/pslv_frame.htm

Mas pode ser que isto mude daqui a uns 15 dias, como mostra o Painel 4(link) .. mas creio que é pouco provável!!
É impressionante este anti-ciclone que parece não ter núcleo nos próximos dias ... simplesmente surge na costa leste dos EUA e vai até á Russia via Peninsula Ibérica!!


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jan 2007 às 13:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto está monótono .. mas já viram o gigantesco Anti-Ciclone que se encontra presente e que vai continuar pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias!!
> 
> http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/pslv_frame.htm
> 
> ...



Neste nota-se melhor:

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/nhps_frame.htm


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

Fixe ... dá a volta ao Mundo ....
Conhecem a história da volta ao Mundo em 80 dias .. pois bem aqui ... é só num dia (ou nem isso !!)


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 17:35)

Algo se andar a coxinhar!  Tenho fé nakela iso-5 ca dentro! Os modelos ja a meteram ca dentro i ja a tiraram! ja esteve mais longe Esperar para ver! ainda falta mt tempo! Isto pode melhorar, mas como piorar i mt


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2007 às 17:36)

Bem, parece que a partir de dia 21 é que isto vai "mexer". Vamos ver se os modelos não se alteram muito. Promete...


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 18:08)

Kimcarvalho ja viste estas temperaturas para elvas apartir do dia 20? I tb ja reparaste k e apartir desses dias k vai acontecer uma mudança! o k se anda a cozinhar? Mas estas baixas temperaturas apartir do dia 20 n se verificam só nesta zona! Mas em td o pais!


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

vaga disse:


> Kimcarvalho ja viste estas temperaturas para elvas apartir do dia 20? I tb ja reparaste k e apartir desses dias k vai acontecer uma mudança! o k se anda a cozinhar? Mas estas baixas temperaturas apartir do dia 20 n se verificam só nesta zona! Mas em td o pais!



Grande pesquisa vaga!  Em meu none, do sr. presidente da cambara e dos elvenses em geral thank you very mucho!  

Vamos ver... o AccuWeather não é exemplo! Se seguires a previsões deles com alguma regularidade verás que neve em Portugal é a toda a hora! . Em todo o caso algo se cozinha sim senhor, vamos é ver se não será como morrer na praia  

Aqui o meteograma para o aeroporto de Badajoz


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 21:05)

thank you very mucho N hablo essa lingua! Poix mas eu n ando a prokura de previsoes de neve! Se eu precixar eu sei aonde vou obrigado! Ai tb n tens praia tb la n podes morrer!  so se for a beira de algum ribeiro i tal As coixas k tu sabes ham!! Vou mas e começar a tomar atençao ao k tu dizes e melhor


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 21:10)

vaga disse:


> thank you very mucho N hablo essa lingua! Poix mas eu n ando a prokura de previsoes de neve! Se eu precixar eu sei aonde vou obrigado! Ai tb n tens praia tb la n podes morrer!  so se for a beira de algum ribeiro i tal As coixas k tu sabes ham!! Vou mas e começar a tomar atençao ao k tu dizes e melhor



  

Aqui lhes deixo o meteograma de Elvas, segundo o GFS... vamos ver, tá lá tudo, agora depende do tempo de cozedura


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 21:17)

Sim sr. kimcarvalho n tou a dizer nada de mais! Agr gostei deste meteorogram de elvas Pareçe ser fiavel, mas se meteste aki e pk tens a certexa! Poix eu punha isso a cuxer no maximo i n abria a panela pa n sair o vapor


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 21:21)

vaga disse:


> Sim sr. kimcarvalho n tou a dizer nada de mais! Agr gostei deste meteorogram de elvas Pareçe ser fiavel, mas se meteste aki e pk tens a certexa! Poix eu punha isso a cuxer no maximo i n abria a panela pa n sair o vapor



Ainda não ficará assim, acho que vai meter mais frio a 500hPa...


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 21:23)

tens um software do meteogram kim?


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 21:28)

vaga disse:


> tens um software do meteogram kim?



Não   porquê? Nem conheço mas fico agradecido se me informaem onde existe tal coisa!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2007 às 21:34)

O IM na previsão para sábado está todo baralhado nas temperaturas para o continente não as quer por.  

Estes sites http://www.weather-display.com/files.php // http://www.stormlab.net/wxob/wxob.html tem softwares meteorologicos não sei se é isso que vocês querem?


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 21:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> O IM na previsão para sábado está todo baralhado nas temperaturas para o continente não as quer por.



yha ja tinha reparado


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 21:37)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Não   porquê? Nem conheço mas fico agradecido se me informaem onde existe tal coisa!



http://www.stormlab.net/wxob/wxob.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 22:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> O IM na previsão para sábado está todo baralhado nas temperaturas para o continente não as quer por.
> 
> Estes sites http://www.weather-display.com/files.php // http://www.stormlab.net/wxob/wxob.html tem softwares meteorologicos não sei se é isso que vocês querem?





vaga disse:


> http://www.stormlab.net/wxob/wxob.html




Obrigado a ambos!  Mas deve ser a pagantes...


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

Só isto pode salvar o nosso Inverno até lá


----------



## joaocpais (11 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

Minho disse:


> Ora bem-vindo joaocpais!
> Pois o trabalho tem destas coisas e o pessoal claro que perdoa
> 
> Boas recordações que trazes, o Inverno de 2006



Obrigado Minho  e desculpa por so responder agora mas o trabalho mais uma vez a fazer das suas...
É verdade Minho o inverno de 2006 traz nos boa recordações que nos vivemos tao intensamente juntos e esperemos que este ainda agora começou seja ainda melhor, mas devo dizer que os dias vao passando e os modelos vao atrasando cada vez mais a esperada mudança 
abraços


----------



## Mago (11 Jan 2007 às 23:40)

Os anti-ciclones estão muito fortes e também muito sedentários. Acho que essa "obesidade" é mesmo dos hábitos sedentários que ele tem feito neste Inverno ....já tenho saudades de Outubro de Novembro


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

Vamos todos rezar    se não mantem-se a monotonia  o que seria uma chatice  .


----------



## joaocpais (12 Jan 2007 às 00:03)

Ó pessoal deixo aqui uma sugestão juntarmos todos uma massas e comprarmos um foguetão e mandarmos um raio dirigido a este maldito anticiclone que já nos está a lixar a paciencia á tantas semanas, pra ver se uma vez por todas  o sacana se vai embora


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 00:14)

Deviam era inventar uns Umificadores gigantes para darmos cabo deste maldito ar seco(atmosferico) humidade á muita.


----------



## Santos (12 Jan 2007 às 00:18)

joaocpais disse:


> Ó pessoal deixo aqui uma sugestão juntarmos todos uma massas e comprarmos um foguetão e mandarmos um raio dirigido a este maldito anticiclone que já nos está a lixar a paciencia á tantas semanas, pra ver se uma vez por todas  o sacana se vai embora



Amigo joaocpais, homem de muitas e boas noites passadas neste fórum (até que nevou e tudo) é bom estares por aqui de novo pois fazes cá falta.

Alinho nessa do foquetão eu conduzo (se me deixarem)


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2007 às 00:25)

Boa m**** de saída esta e as ultimas aquela entrada fria não parece querer vir mas pelo menos que mude para chuva apenas agora o que se está a ver anticiclone interminável é que não é nada !!é verdade que saudades daqueles dois mesitos de sonho Outubro e Novembro imaginem se não os tivéssemos tido  que lástima de tempo mas continuo a achar que a partir de 20 muda com ou sem entrada fria


----------



## joaocpais (12 Jan 2007 às 00:30)

Santos disse:


> Amigo joaocpais, homem de muitas e boas noites passadas neste fórum (até que nevou e tudo) é bom estares por aqui de novo pois fazes cá falta.
> 
> Alinho nessa do foquetão eu conduzo (se me deixarem)



Ola amigo Santos 
Eu ja me tinha voltado a apresentar anteontem, aqui á uma paginas atras, mas nao sei se vistes?
É bom estar de volta entre amigos 
Quanto ao foguetão eu deixo-te conduzir ,assim a mão de obra é mais barata pk tu vais de borla  mas vê lá se voltas que fazes falta á malta 

Quanto aos modelos continuam pessimos, faz falta o Seringador pra animar a malta 
abraços


----------



## joaocpais (12 Jan 2007 às 00:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Deviam era inventar uns Umificadores gigantes para darmos cabo deste maldito ar seco(atmosferico) humidade á muita.



Boa Mario Barros
essa dos Umificadores é boa  ate pensei que te tinhas enganado e querias dizer desumificadores


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 00:36)

Este site até é mais ao menos http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/GIFs-frames.html


----------



## Luis França (12 Jan 2007 às 01:08)

Será que vamos ter alguma actividade convectiva nos próximos tempos??


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2007 às 09:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> O IM na previsão para sábado está todo baralhado nas temperaturas para o continente não as quer por.
> 
> e continua assim, deve de ser ca uma diferença tão significativa,


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 10:16)

mocha disse:


> Mário Barros disse:
> 
> 
> > O IM na previsão para sábado está todo baralhado nas temperaturas para o continente não as quer por.
> ...


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2007 às 10:47)

ou então so a partir das 24 para não falharem nenhuma


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2007 às 12:06)

Boas,

a partir de 17 existe mudança no ar... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif
Um fluxo de oeste frio que vai afectar o UK e estes normalmente não se veêm, eles costumam vir de NW, N ouos melhores de NE ou E mas par nós são boas notícias e o próximo FDS 20/21 tem potencial 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2007 às 12:49)

Bem o ensemble está melhor 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

Espetaculo ela vem ai   esperança esperança  é o que nunca podemos perder.


----------



## Nuno (12 Jan 2007 às 13:07)

I mai nada  e preciso e calma! kuando menos esperarmos ele ta ca! Tanto tempo pra chegar, ou sera k ele tass a guardar para chegar em grande? kom alguma supresa? Vamos ver.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2007 às 13:21)

pois é mete frio retira frio e hoje ja vem outra vez com uma previsão de sonho!!!!!!    
temos de esperar é a partir do dia 20!!ai ai!!!


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

mais uma saida desastrosa do gfs


----------



## tozequio (12 Jan 2007 às 17:22)

Previsão do Accuweather para Vila Nova de Gaia...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 17:25)

Essa Accuweather mete gelo e neve a torto e a direito nas previsões, não sei em que raio de modelos é que eles se baseiam.  

Ao menos assim já sabemos que eles não se rejem pelas asneiras do IPCC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

ora parece k se começa a confirmar d vez que vem algo diferente!!mas acho que nao tao espectcular como adianto o accuweather!

weather.com da previsao de neve para bragança para dia 21!agora so resta esperar!!!


----------



## Nuno (12 Jan 2007 às 18:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ora parece k se começa a confirmar d vez que vem algo diferente!!mas acho que nao tao espectcular como adianto o accuweather!
> 
> weather.com da previsao de neve para bragança para dia 21!agora so resta esperar!!!


 bragança,guarda,porto,vila nova de gaia,vila real,braga,viana do castelo estas cidades tem td previsoes de neve! mas isto e uma ganda treta...para as outras localidades do norte e so chuva! I para o centro sul, i sul nada de chuva so sol com frio!


----------



## Tiagofsky (12 Jan 2007 às 20:01)

Todos já sabemos...Acreditar no accuweather é a mesma coisa que acreditar na Maia ou no prof.Karamba...!


----------



## Nuno (12 Jan 2007 às 20:03)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Todos já sabemos...Acreditar no accuweather é a mesma coisa que acreditar na Maia ou no prof.Karamba...!



   i se agora aconteceçe?


----------



## Tiagofsky (12 Jan 2007 às 20:04)

vaga disse:


> i se agora aconteceçe?



Acho que ia logo consultar um deles para saber o que vai sair nos exames que ainda me faltam fazer..!


----------



## Nuno (12 Jan 2007 às 20:05)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Acho que ia logo consultar um deles para saber o que vai sair nos exames que ainda me faltam fazer..!



   poix! Espero uma boa saida na proxima run


----------



## tozequio (12 Jan 2007 às 20:12)

A coisa vai alterar mas de certeza que não vai ser nada do que o optimista Accuweather prevê, já não seria nada mau se o Fil e o Dan vissem os primeiros (e se calhar únicos  ) flocos de neve da temporada. Há que esperar mais uns dias, o GFS anda meio


----------



## joaocpais (12 Jan 2007 às 23:00)

Pessoal desculpem lá mas eu nao vejo grandes alterações, os modelos do GFS, mostram mais do mesmo ou seja a persistencia do anticiclone a estender-se em crista sobre a peninsula e a partir de dia 21 uma entrada fria de norte que como habitualmente foge para leste e nem chega cá reactivado-se de novo o anticiclone 

acho que vou pro tópico de suicidios 

abraços


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

joaocpais disse:


> Pessoal desculpem lá mas eu nao vejo grandes alterações, os modelos do GFS, mostram mais do mesmo ou seja a persistencia do anticiclone a estender-se em crista sobre a peninsula e a partir de dia 21 uma entrada fria de norte que como habitualmente foge para leste e nem chega cá reactivado-se de novo o anticiclone
> 
> acho que vou pro tópico de suicidios
> 
> abraços



sim sim podem crer que este já nao nos larga ate pelo menos fevereiro   mer*** de inverno


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

Sim, as previsões não são nada animadoras. Vamos continuar sob a acção da cintura anticiclónica mas, pelo menos no norte do país, vamos ser afectados pela nebulosidade das superfícies frontais que evoluem bem mais a norte da Península Ibérica. O resultado disto vai ser uma próxima semana bem quente, provavelmente ainda mais quente que esta por causa das mínimas mais elevadas do que as que agora temos tido. 
Vamos ter, na próxima semana, céu nublado, principalmente à noite, e vento de SW. Tudo isto com muito pouca ou nenhuma precipitação, pelo menos aqui para o interior norte.

Este mês acumulou, até ao dia de hoje, um total de 2mm


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2007 às 23:17)

spiritmind disse:


> sim sim podem crer que este já nao nos larga ate pelo menos fevereiro   mer*** de inverno



Sim a coisa está a ficar com má cara!  eu diria mesmo que m**** de Inverno este  por este andar em dois meses e supostamente os mais chuvosos nem 10 mm aqui caíram na minha zona  a tendência de mudança a partir de 20 não se está a concretizar já à algumas saídaseu até diria que piora saida apos saida bolas...  vou me suicidar tbm esperem por mim


----------



## joaocpais (12 Jan 2007 às 23:26)

miguel disse:


> Sim a coisa está a ficar com má cara!  eu diria mesmo que m**** de Inverno este  por este andar em dois meses e supostamente os mais chuvosos nem 10 mm aqui caíram na minha zona  a tendência de mudança a partir de 20 não se está a concretizar já à algumas saídaseu até diria que piora saida apos saida bolas...  vou me suicidar tbm esperem por mim




a gente espera por ti


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Dan disse:


> Sim, as previsões não são nada animadoras. Vamos continuar sob a acção da cintura anticiclónica mas, pelo menos no norte do país, vamos ser afectados pela nebulosidade das superfícies frontais que evoluem bem mais a norte da Península Ibérica. O resultado disto vai ser uma próxima semana bem quente, provavelmente ainda mais quente que esta por causa das mínimas mais elevadas do que as que agora temos tido.
> Vamos ter, na próxima semana, céu nublado, principalmente à noite, e vento de SW. Tudo isto com muito pouca ou nenhuma precipitação, pelo menos aqui para o interior norte.
> 
> Este mês acumulou, até ao dia de hoje, um total de 2mm



Isso é o pior que podia acontecer, já não basta as máximas de primavera ainda vamos ter mínimas que deviam era ser máximas!

A 384h até se vê a +15ºC a atingir o Algarve! Que pesadelo...


----------



## Rog (13 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

Bem por aqui a previsão para a manhã é de vento forte, aguaceiros e trovoadas. Até alerta amarelo temos! (isto claro, para vos fazer figas )


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2007 às 00:27)

ka granda pesadelo!!  
mas ainda falta muito tempo na volta amanha poe mais frio eu sinceramnete estou confiante!sao 2 os sites de meteo k dizem k vem frio e neve!


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2007 às 00:33)

Não ligues ao que dizem os sites de meteo, não passam de previsões automáticas feito por computador para milhares de localidades de todo o mundo, a largo prazo tem uma fiabilidade zero. A 2º quinzena vai ser mais fria que a primeira, mas não nos livramos de acabar o mês acima ou bem acima da média.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2007 às 00:35)

K PESADELO TIREM ME DESTE FILME


----------



## tozequio (13 Jan 2007 às 00:50)

Eu ainda não perdi a esperança de ver algo interessante para os últimos 10 dias do mês, o meteograma das 18h para o Porto mete uma iso -3 para dia 21.

Não dou o mês por perdido, apesar de reconhecer que a coisa está bastante complicada.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 00:55)

tozequio disse:


> Eu ainda não perdi a esperança de ver algo interessante para os últimos 10 dias do mês, o meteograma das 18h para o Porto mete uma iso -3 para dia 21.
> 
> Ainda não dou o mês por perdido, apesar de reconhecer que a coisa está bastante complicada.



Sim eu tambem ainda tenho esperança pelo menos uma chuvinha decente para animar a malta as duas ultimas semanas mas essencialmente a ultima semana de Janeiro de certeza que vão ser animadas afinal elas parecem estar abençoadas acontece sempre tudo em tal altura.


----------



## Mago (13 Jan 2007 às 01:35)

As saídas do GFS é Anti-ciclones e mais anti-ciclones
   
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1441.png


----------



## filipept (13 Jan 2007 às 09:38)

O verão está aí a chegar...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 11:40)

filipept disse:


> O verão está aí a chegar...



Pois é e com ele virá muita chuva.


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 13:57)

Todos a la playa lalalal todos a la playa lalala!!!!    
os mais criticos do aquecimento global talvez aqui tenham uma prova bem real do que se anda a passar!!!







Comparem!!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 14:01)

Fogo o Anticilone anda a tomar esteróides ou que ele tá cheio de força   alguém que lhe deia um pontapé


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 14:24)

spiritmind disse:


> Todos a la playa lalalal todos a la playa lalala!!!!
> os mais criticos do aquecimento global talvez aqui tenham uma prova bem real do que se anda a passar!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Valores queremos valores, qual foi a média do 1º mês do Inverno?


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 14:47)

LUPER disse:


> Valores queremos valores, qual foi a média do 1º mês do Inverno?



luper e nao me tou a referir a valores medios de temperatura, tou-me a referir a que nao acho normal que em pleno mês de janeiro tenhamos um anticiclone com esta potencia sob a peninsula com temperaturas tão altas se tu o achas eu não o acho e penso que é uma prova que o nosso clima esta a mudar e para  um clima mais temperado, mais quente, mais frio é que não será de certeza 
são opinioes


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 15:04)

spiritmind disse:


> luper e nao me tou a referir a valores medios de temperatura, tou-me a referir a que nao acho normal que em pleno mês de janeiro tenhamos um anticiclone com esta potencia sob a peninsula com temperaturas tão altas se tu o achas eu não o acho e penso que é uma prova que o nosso clima esta a mudar e para  um clima mais temperado, mais quente, mais frio é que não será de certeza
> são opinioes



Vai ver de 10/1/1950 a 20/1/1950 que me dizes? E depois o que aconteceu? 

Já agora de 1/1/52 a 12/1/52  , chega ou querem mais?


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 15:12)

LUPER disse:


> Vai ver de 10/1/1950 a 20/1/1950 que me dizes? E depois o que aconteceu?
> 
> Já agora de 1/1/52 a 12/1/52  , chega ou querem mais?




para mim a natureza não e repetitiva, mas se te baseias na probabilidade de acontecerem episodios repetidos no ambito do espaço e no tempo, são opcções  e tenho de respeitar embora nao concorde com elas 
oxalá que tenhas razão para o bem de todos mas sinceramente acho que não nos safamos, não tou a dizer que não este ano nao venha neve e frio mas quando vier será só numa questao de dias mais nada agora não podemos pensar que este inverno será rigoroso pois não será certamente


----------



## Mago (13 Jan 2007 às 15:20)

O ausência de neve nas estâncias Europeias que estavam habitualmente com neve este ano nicles! são um sinal que o clima está a mudar para mais quente, e já começa a ter consequências na economia esse aquecimento com o turismo e outros, mas a mim o mais me preocupa nem é bem o aquecimento, é sim a ausencia de precipitação daqui a pouco temos o clima quente e árido de Cabo Verde, só falta levar-mos também com as tempestades de poeiras de Marrocos.


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 15:23)

spiritmind disse:


> para mim a natureza não e repetitiva, mas se te baseias na probabilidade de acontecerem episodios repetidos no ambito do espaço e no tempo, são opcções  e tenho de respeitar embora nao concorde com elas
> oxalá que tenhas razão para o bem de todos mas sinceramente acho que não nos safamos, não tou a dizer que não este ano nao venha neve e frio mas quando vier será só numa questao de dias mais nada agora não podemos pensar que este inverno será rigoroso pois não será certamente



Olha desde que começou o Inverno está com anomalia negativa, pq dizes que não está a ser rigoroso tens dados em contrario? Queres mais um ano vê ai de 1/1/64 até 12/1/1964

Vamos pq de contrario o forum fica reduzido a um amontoado de lamentos e percepções erradas. Se queremos que o forum seja de meteo, não podemos transformar isto no muro das lamentações pq estamos com um Inverno abaixo da média na maioria do país


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

mag0 disse:


> O ausência de neve nas estâncias Europeias que estavam habitualmente com neve este ano nicles! são um sinal que o clima está a mudar para mais quente, e já começa a ter consequências na economia esse aquecimento com o turismo e outros, mas a mim o mais me preocupa nem é bem o aquecimento, é sim a ausencia de precipitação daqui a pouco temos o clima quente e árido de Cabo Verde, só falta levar-mos também com as tempestades de poeiras de Marrocos.



Dados, tens dado que te permitam dizer isso? Se não tens deverias pensar um pouco antes de afirmar isso, tás esquecido dos ultimos meses? Vamos ser serios e objectivos, ou isto transforma-se num forum qualquer.


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 15:30)

spiritmind disse:


> para mim a natureza não e repetitiva, mas se te baseias na probabilidade de acontecerem episodios repetidos no ambito do espaço e no tempo, são opcções  e tenho de respeitar embora nao concorde com elas
> oxalá que tenhas razão para o bem de todos mas sinceramente acho que não nos safamos, não tou a dizer que não este ano nao venha neve e frio mas quando vier será só numa questao de dias mais nada agora não podemos pensar que este inverno será rigoroso pois não será certamente





Concordo contigo nalgumas coixas! Este inverno n será tao rigoroso! Mas penso que quando o frio vier,pode vir em força! N sei se me fasso entender! O frio n sera tao regular como nos ultimos anos, mas quando vir pode ser mais forte!!E a minha opiniao! Se se fazem estudos, i mais estudos ,com meios tecnologicos i cientificos muito avançados e se chega a conclusao que tamos perante um aquecimento global, e tamos a ver que isso podera ser uma realidade!! Claro que para mim e uma pena, porque gosto do frio i da neve! Mas tambem temos ke ver que nalgumas zonas da europa ou digamos todas tao a ser afectadas, quem somos nos pra dizer que n tamos a viver um inverno rigoroso!? Sim na medida que tamos habituados,mas o inverno de portugal comparado com o dos outros paises n e nada!! La de vez enkuando vem aquelas vagas de frio, com alguma neve para as terras altas do norte! mas de resto o ke temos? geada i gelo! Somos um pais que tem muito poucas hipotesse de inventos meteorologicos de registo significativo! lembrome de 29 de janeiro. E o mes de fevereiro de 1956 com uns dias mt bons! enfim.


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 15:34)

vaga disse:


> Concordo contigo nalgumas coixas! Este inverno n será tao rigoroso! Mas penso que quando o frio vier,pode vir em força! N sei se me fasso entender! O frio n sera tao regular como nos ultimos anos, mas quando vir pode ser mais forte!!E a minha opiniao! Se se fazem estudos, i mais estudos ,com meios tecnologicos i cientificos muito avançados e se chega a conclusao que tamos perante um aquecimento global, e tamos a ver que isso podera ser uma realidade!! Claro que para mim e uma pena, porque gosto do frio i da neve! Mas tambem temos ke ver que nalgumas zonas da europa ou digamos todas tao a ser afectadas, quem somos nos pra dizer que n tamos a viver um inverno rigoroso!? Sim na medida que tamos habituados,mas o inverno de portugal comparado com o dos outros paises n e nada!! La de vez enkuando vem aquelas vagas de frio, com alguma neve para as terras altas do norte! mas de resto o ke temos? geada i gelo! Somos um pais que tem muito poucas hipotesse de inventos meteorologicos de registo significativo! lembrome de 29 de janeiro. E o mes de fevereiro de 1956 com uns dias mt bons! enfim.



Mas afinal no que ficamos? estamos em aquecimento ou não? Tens dados objectivos que estamos em aquecimento neste Inverno? Se tens dados gostaria que os colocasses aqui, é que essa de que existem estudos e tal...eu tb os posso colocar, mas a dizer ao contrario


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 15:35)

LUPER disse:


> Mas afinal no que ficamos? estamos em aquecimento ou não? Tens dados objectivos que estamos em aquecimento neste Inverno? Se tens dados gostaria que os colocasses aqui, é que essa de que existem estudos e tal...eu tb os posso colocar, mas a dizer ao contrario



Precisas de estudos? N os tas a ver na realidade


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 15:39)

vaga disse:


> Precisas de estudos? N os tas a ver na realidade



Qual realidade esta? http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08579_30.gif        , ou esta http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08575_30.gif

Quando falamos temos de colocar dados objectivos


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

LUPER disse:


> Olha desde que começou o Inverno está com anomalia negativa, pq dizes que não está a ser rigoroso tens dados em contrario? Queres mais um ano vê ai de 1/1/64 até 12/1/1964
> 
> Vamos pq de contrario o forum fica reduzido a um amontoado de lamentos e percepções erradas. Se queremos que o forum seja de meteo, não podemos transformar isto no muro das lamentações pq estamos com um Inverno abaixo da média na maioria do país



Sim, desde o inicio de Dezembro até agora, os valores de temperatura estão próximo da média em todo o país, nuns locais ligeiramente acima, noutros ligeiramente abaixo.
Este mês de Janeiro é que tem sido um pouco chato. Normalmente a situações anticiclónicas costumam corresponder dias com anomalia negativa. Mas este mês isso não tem acontecido. O que se tem verificado é a pior combinação possível, ausência de precipitação e anomalia positiva.


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 15:42)

LUPER disse:


> Olha desde que começou o Inverno está com anomalia negativa, pq dizes que não está a ser rigoroso tens dados em contrario? Queres mais um ano vê ai de 1/1/64 até 12/1/1964
> 
> Vamos pq de contrario o forum fica reduzido a um amontoado de lamentos e percepções erradas. Se queremos que o forum seja de meteo, não podemos transformar isto no muro das lamentações pq estamos com um Inverno abaixo da média na maioria do país



bem e tu das-lhe com as anormalias positivas e negativas  isto nao tem nada a ver com lamentaçoes mas sim com a realidade senão vamos ver:
onde esta a neve nas grandes estâncias de ski europeias
pk motivos foram canceladas provas do campeonato do mundo de ski
são só alguns exemplos....
o que me interessa que este mes tenha uma temperatura media inferior a do mesmo mes do ano passado se hoje tenho uma temperatura de 14ºc com ceu limpo com um sol radioso, sem precipitação de jeito desde novembro, quando se classifica o clima não é só a temperatura que interressa.


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 15:43)

LUPER disse:


> Qual realidade esta? http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08579_30.gif        , ou esta http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08575_30.gif
> 
> Quando falamos temos de colocar dados objectivos



N sei porque te ris? Aqui n ha nada pra rir! Sim luper tu axas que n ha aquecimento nehum ok! eu tb kria k n ouvesse! Mas e o que esta acontecer!!! N preciso de dados nehuns! Tens a certexa ke tao certos? A certexa tu n tens! Taste a baxear neles mais nada!


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 15:46)

vaga disse:


> N sei porque te ris? Aqui n ha nada pra rir! Sim luper tu axas que n ha aquecimento nehum ok! eu tb kria k n ouvesse! Mas e o que esta acontecer!!! N preciso de dados nehuns! Tens a certexa ke tao certos? A certexa tu n tens! Taste a baxear neles mais nada!



Mas agora vcs já não confiam nos dados da NOAA? Mas em que ficamos? Os dados só servem quando nos interessam?


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 15:48)

spiritmind disse:


> bem e tu das-lhe com as anormalias positivas e negativas  isto nao tem nada a ver com lamentaçoes mas sim com a realidade senão vamos ver:
> onde esta a neve nas grandes estâncias de ski europeias
> pk motivos foram canceladas provas do campeonato do mundo de ski
> são só alguns exemplos....
> o que me interessa que este mes tenha uma temperatura media inferior a do mesmo mes do ano passado se hoje tenho uma temperatura de 14ºc com ceu limpo com um sol radioso, sem precipitação.



Claro! Luper explicame pk ek k acontece essas coixas todas na europa nesta altura do ano? explikame pk ek k tu nesta altura tens uma maxima a rondar os 13ºC? Explikacame pk ek k nesta altura de janeiro de manha, tinha gelo nos carros i agr n tenho! Explikame pk ek n ha neve na serra da estrela em pleno janeiro! Explikame pk ek k kada vex mais ha mais anti.ciclones em cima de Portugal!?? Explikame pk ek k na holanda n neva i estao nesta altura 10ºC? Tenho la um amigo ke me dix k esta a ser o inverno mais quente de tds! Por esta altura devia ter um dia de inverno com imensa neve! Opah etc....


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 15:50)

LUPER disse:


> Mas agora vcs já não confiam nos dados da NOAA? Mas em que ficamos? Os dados só servem quando nos interessam?



So servem kuando intressam? N eles so servem kuando estao certos! I n disturpam a verdade ke esta a frente dos nosso olhos É pena e alguma pessoas n o kerem ver! Mas isso e aqui i em td o lado.


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2007 às 15:53)

Boas tardes!!

Os dados? que é isso? 
Os melhores dados é aqueles que nos presenciamos, o sol, a temperatura elevada, e nada de chuva nem de frio!

Ontem os modelos davam animação!!
Hoje dão Verão!!

Dados?

acho que não são nada fiáveis!!

Abraço


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 15:55)

Snow disse:


> Boas tardes!!
> 
> Os dados? que é isso?
> Os melhores dados é aqueles que nos presenciamos, o sol, a temperatura elevada, e nada de chuva nem de frio!
> ...



Hora ai esta! Hj em dia podemos ver ke ja n, nos podemos confiar nos dados! Poix eles n sao fiaveis! Dados sao o k vimos no dia ha dia, i o k esta a acontecer noutros paises! o factos ek k contam


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 15:57)

Snow disse:


> Boas tardes!!
> 
> Os dados? que é isso?
> Os melhores dados é aqueles que nos presenciamos, o sol, a temperatura elevada, e nada de chuva nem de frio!
> ...



já para não dizer que não é so os dados  da temperatura que nos dizem que o clima está ou não a mudar, eu nao fico satisfeito a olhar para os graficos e a ver que a media ainda esta normal! faltando os outros factores climatericos que são tão ao mais importantes que a temperatura


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2007 às 16:00)

tenho sdds daqueles dias de inverno rigorosos, com muita chuva, e frio à mistura, onde a neve na serra da Estrela caia abundantemente! 

Hoje em dia!
Não fui um unico dia à serra fazer ski!!

Onde anda a neve?


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 16:02)

Snow disse:


> tenho sdds daqueles dias de inverno rigorosos, com muita chuva, e frio à mistura, onde a neve na serra da Estrela caia abundantemente!
> 
> Hoje em dia!
> Não fui um unico dia à serra fazer ski!!
> ...



nós outros ano por esta altura já  tinhamos a pista da torre aberta ao tempo, este ano nem fui la acima fazer ski pois para andar a riscar os skis nas pedras mais vale ficar em casa
so fico é admirado em dizerem que isto e tudo normal pois eu no meu dia a dia falo co pessoas do meio da meterologia, estancia de sky da serra, derivado ao curso que estou a tirar e vem para aqui a dizer que isto e tudo normal, que as temperaturas sao normais.
por favor acordem


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2007 às 16:04)

spiritmind disse:


> nós outros ano por esta altura já  tinhamos a pista da torre aberta ao tempo, este ano nem fui la acima fazer ski pois para andar a riscar os skis nas pedras mais vale ficar em casa



É verdade. o ano passado ainda tivemos a pista da torre aberta. 
Esta ano ta a ser uma desgraça!!!

Se calhar o melhor é ja nem fazerem o tal investimento que têm preparado, sem neve, não ha nada.


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 16:04)

spiritmind disse:


> nós outros ano por esta altura já  tinhamos a pista da torre aberta ao tempo, este ano nem fui la acima fazer ski pois para andar a riscar os skis nas pedras mais vale ficar em casa



ha poix!! Niguem me tapa os olhos com dados! o que conta e o k eu tou a ver i a sentir! Poix n ha dados nehuns k apagem isso! agr vou ate a arrabida ver o lindo mar! abraços


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 16:05)

Snow disse:


> Boas tardes!!
> 
> Os dados? que é isso?
> Os melhores dados é aqueles que nos presenciamos, o sol, a temperatura elevada, e nada de chuva nem de frio!
> ...



       , mas vcs estão a ficar malucos? Ou estão todos como a senhora que queria andar de cachecol em lx? Então quer dizer que os dados não interessam, então o aquecimento do IPCC é mentira ou verdade, é que eles dão dados passados, os futuros são futuros mas os passados........Parece que estamos a chegar a um excelente pontos para um estudo aprofundado da influência dos media na percepção climatica do ser humano.

Há uns tempos todos aqui afirmavam que os dados eram prova, agora pelos vistos são falsos, mas pq?


----------



## Santos (13 Jan 2007 às 16:05)

Dados são uma coisa, previsões são outra, baseiam-se em dados que sofrem ou podem sofrer alterações.
No que concerne o anticiclone, o n/amigo já é chamado de anticiclone dos Açores desde sempre, sendo um vizinho amigo (ou não) constante (ou quase).

Com calma ainda teremos neve, isto é mesmo assim e ciclicamente o tem sido


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 16:06)

LUPER disse:


> , mas vcs estão a ficar malucos? Ou estão todos como a senhora que queria andar de cachecol em lx? Então quer dizer que os dados não interessam, então o aquecimento do IPCC é mentira ou verdade, é que eles dão dados passados, os futuros são futuros mas os passados........Parece que estamos a chegar a um excelente pontos para um estudo aprofundado da influência dos media na percepção climatica do ser humano.
> 
> Há uns tempos todos aqui afirmavam que os dados eram prova, agora pelos vistos são falsos, mas pq?



pk os dias passam e a realidade demonstra outra situação que não aquela que defendes
acho que já temos um tema interessante para debater no encontro dos membros no caramulo


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2007 às 16:10)

LUPER disse:


> , mas vcs estão a ficar malucos? Ou estão todos como a senhora que queria andar de cachecol em lx? Então quer dizer que os dados não interessam, então o aquecimento do IPCC é mentira ou verdade, é que eles dão dados passados, os futuros são futuros mas os passados........Parece que estamos a chegar a um excelente pontos para um estudo aprofundado da influência dos media na percepção climatica do ser humano.
> 
> Há uns tempos todos aqui afirmavam que os dados eram prova, agora pelos vistos são falsos, mas pq?



Porque, eu nao me lembro de existirem dias tão quentes em toda a Europa, eu nunca me lembro de ver as estâncias de ski europeias fechadas sem neve.

Será que isto interessa?

Ou isto nao é um factor de um aquecimento do planeta?

Eu tb discordava dos defensores do aquecimento global, mas acho que ja começo a dar razão!

Infelizmente


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 16:11)

Axo melhor abrirem um topico sobre este tema! poix ja tamos a fugir um pouco da previsao dos modelos de janeiro de 2007


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

vaga disse:


> Axo melhor abrirem um topico sobre este tema! poix ja tamos a fugir um pouco da previsao dos modelos de janeiro de 2007



que previsão?? ta tudo igual ou pior agora a ultima run tb esta espetacular!! cada vez o anticiclone esta mais instalado com o nucleo mesmo na penisula, e as temperaturas? essas entao


----------



## Santos (13 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

Snow disse:


> Porque, eu nao me lembro de existirem dias tão quentes em toda a Europa, eu nunca me lembro de ver as estâncias de ski europeias fechadas sem neve.
> 
> Será que isto interessa?
> 
> ...




Tenta recordar-te de jogos olímpicos de inverno que estiveram em risco de não se realizarem devido à escassez de neve, e outros que tiveram lugar em montanhas alternativas e com apoio de canhões de neve artificial ...


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

spiritmind disse:


> que previsão?? ta tudo igual ou pior agora a ultima run tb esta espetacular!! cada vez o anticiclone esta mais instalado, e as temperaturas? essas entao



   ainda dixem k n ha aquecimento global! aproveito k vou agr ate a arrabida i levo a toalhinha i dou uma banhoka! boa?  ...ain ain! eu so kero0 k o fim d janeiro i fevereiro seja melhor! pk dps aguentem.se! O general verao vai entrar com td a força


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 16:18)

vaga disse:


> ainda dixem k n ha aquecimento global! aproveito k vou agr ate a arrabida i levo a toalhinha i dou uma banhoka! boa?  ...ain ain! eu so kero0 k o fim d janeiro i fevereiro seja melhor! pk dps aguentem.se! O general verao vai entrar com td a força



dia 19 entao o pessoal do algarve vai ter


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 16:19)

spiritmind disse:


> dia 19 entao o pessoal do algarve vai ter    [/QUOT
> 
> 
> sinceramente algu esta a mudar! So vemos o k keremos? N pode ser assim! Temos k ver a realidade! I a realidade e esta! Estamos a entrar na ERA do aquecimento global


----------



## Santos (13 Jan 2007 às 16:21)

Já agora e voltando ao meu post anterior, aqui está um exemplo na ÁUSTRIA no longinquo 1964  


The 1964 Winter Olympics in Innsbruck were threatened by a lack of snow. The Austrian army rushed to the rescue, carving out 20,000 ice bricks from a mountain top and transporting them to the bobsled and luge runs. They also carried 40,000 cubic meters of snow to the Alpine skiing courses. When rain caused further havoc ten days before the Opening Ceremony, the army packed down the slopes by hand and foot. 

Mas há mais, inclusivé cerimónias de abertura feitas SEM NEVE, em jogos olímpicos de inverno.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2007 às 16:21)

vaga disse:


> ainda dixem k n ha aquecimento global! aproveito k vou agr ate a arrabida i levo a toalhinha i dou uma banhoka! boa?  ...ain ain! eu so kero0 k o fim d janeiro i fevereiro seja melhor! pk dps aguentem.se! O general verao vai entrar com td a força



Cuidado com as gripes olha que elas andem ai!   olha que não está calor pelo contrario a temperatura aqui em Setúbal até tem estado dentro dos valores normais para a época do ano apenas está a faltar a chuva


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2007 às 16:22)

não faço ideia de quantos jogos olimpicos sofreram esse problema, mas uma coisa tenho a certeza!!
Nunca tiveram tantas estancia de ski na europa sem neve natural


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2007 às 16:23)

miguel disse:


> Cuidado com as gripes olha que elas andem ai!   olha que não está calor pelo contrario a temperatura aqui em Setúbal até tem estado dentro dos valores normais para a época do ano apenas está a faltar a chuva



Sim miguel! Mas n sabias k tenho uma casa na arrabida? vou so ate ao jacuzzi     Sim digamos ke a temperatura tem se aguentado! Mas nada comparado com os outros anos!  i Tuh sabes sabes disso!


----------



## Santos (13 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

Snow disse:


> não faço ideia de quantos jogos olimpicos sofreram esse problema, mas uma coisa tenho a certeza!!
> Nunca tiveram tantas estancia de ski na europa sem neve natural



É ciclico SNOW, tenho alguma idade    e olha que me recordo de por exemplo no Canada mais própriamente em Ottawa há cerca de 27 anos ter passado natais sem neve praticamente nenhuma, assim como outros sem poder sair de casa com neve até ao telhado


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

Santos disse:


> É ciclico SNOW, tenho alguma idade    e olha que me recordo de por exemplo no Canada mais própriamente em Ottawa há cerca de 27 anos ter passado natais sem neve praticamente nenhuma, assim como outros sem poder sair de casa com neve até ao telhado



Tirando o 29 de Janeiro do ano passado, que foi um fiasco em alguns locais, os episodios de neve no nosso pais têm sido cada vez menores!

Ou tou enganado?


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2007 às 16:30)

vaga disse:


> Sim miguel! Mas n sabias k tenho uma casa na arrabida? vou so ate ao jacuzzi     Sim digamos ke a temperatura tem se aguentado! Mas nada comparado com os outros anos!  i Tuh sabes sabes disso!



Jacuzzi é só para quem pode    sim estamos debaixo de um Anticiclone com o núcleo em cima de nos é normal termos temperaturas suaves e não gélidas mas vamos dar tempo para ele se deslocar para Este e isso pode acontecer ainda este mes até lá temos de aguentar


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

que coisa mais irreal     






mesmo a toa


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

spiritmind disse:


> que coisa mais irreal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos para ver ou só o A é que é real?


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2007 às 16:57)

eu ja nao me fio nos modelos. a proxima saida vai ser ja totalmente diferente!!


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

LUPER disse:


> Esperemos para ver ou só o A é que é real?



nesta saida pareçe que fomos os unicos contemplados com prémio, é só isso


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

spiritmind disse:


> nesta saida pareçe que fomos os unicos contemplados com prémio, é só isso



exactamente!


----------



## Mago (13 Jan 2007 às 17:16)

LUPER disse:


> Dados, tens dado que te permitam dizer isso? Se não tens deverias pensar um pouco antes de afirmar isso, tás esquecido dos ultimos meses? Vamos ser serios e objectivos, ou isto transforma-se num forum qualquer.



Isto não é lamentar nem não lamentar mas diz-me em que te baseias que o clima está a arrefecer? eu vejo aqui na minha zona onde há pouco mais de uma década se ficava uma semana sem aulas com nevões, e onde as temperaturas chegavam várias vezes num Inverno à "meia dúzia" de graus abaixo de zero, nestes ultimos anos nem pensar. Até mais! embora este ano vá no inicio ainda não tive aqui nenhuma temperatura negativa e por este andar talvez fique para o proximo Inverno. Não é uma questão de defender teorias de aquecimento nem arrefecimento, é o próprio sentido de observação que nos ajuda a fudamentar que o clima está a ficar mais quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 17:19)

Bem grande discussão mas eu só digo isto:

A sociedade lá verá o gelo a avançar e o calor a desaparecer...Viva o frio ele pode não estar assim tão longe e quanto mais depressa o planeta aquecer mais depressa se atingirá o ponto de ruptura em que o frio vai entrar em força isto só precisa de chegar ao click para que tudo se desencadei.


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 17:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem grande discussão mas eu só digo isto:
> 
> A sociedade lá verá o gelo a avançar e o calor a desaparecer...Viva o frio ele pode não estar assim tão longe e quanto mais depressa o planeta aquecer mais depressa se atingirá o ponto de ruptura em que o frio vai entrar em força isto só precisa de chegar ao click para que tudo se desencadei.


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 17:34)

mag0 disse:


> Isto não é lamentar nem não lamentar mas diz-me em que te baseias que o clima está a arrefecer? eu vejo aqui na minha zona onde há pouco mais de uma década se ficava uma semana sem aulas com nevões, e onde as temperaturas chegavam várias vezes num Inverno à "meia dúzia" de graus abaixo de zero, nestes ultimos anos nem pensar. Até mais! embora este ano vá no inicio ainda não tive aqui nenhuma temperatura negativa e por este andar talvez fique para o proximo Inverno. Não é uma questão de defender teorias de aquecimento nem arrefecimento, é o próprio sentido de observação que nos ajuda a fudamentar que o clima está a ficar mais quente.



Dados, tens dados da tua zona que te permitam fundamentar isso? Sem dados não existe discussão, procura dados, coloca-os e ai poderemos discutir sobre o aquecimento ou o arrefecimento


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 17:40)

LUPER disse:


> Dados, tens dados da tua zona que te permitam fundamentar isso? Sem dados não existe discussão, procura dados, coloca-os e ai poderemos discutir sobre o aquecimento ou o arrefecimento


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 17:41)

spiritmind disse:


>


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

LUPER disse:


> Dados, tens dados da tua zona que te permitam fundamentar isso? Sem dados não existe discussão, procura dados, coloca-os e ai poderemos discutir sobre o aquecimento ou o arrefecimento



Que dados poderiam servir de prova que está a ocorrer uma subida ou descida nos valores da temperatura em Portugal. Por exemplo, 6 anos consecutivos com uma temperatura média superior à normal de 1961-1990 seriam suficientes ou é necessário esperar mais uns anos?

Esta saída até é mais animadora, coloca o anticiclone mais a nordeste.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2007 às 19:10)

Já agora esta saida nao faz lembrar nada? 29  DE  JANEIRO


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

hum  algo nao esta bem


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2007 às 19:57)

Bem, o ECM também se aproxima do GFS


----------



## tozequio (14 Jan 2007 às 00:51)

Nem comento a saída das 18h do GFS


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2007 às 03:02)

Acabei de reparar k o GFS coloca a partir das 300h claro k sem fiabilidade nenhuma uma -5 a tocar o norte de africa e sul de Itália uma -10 na grécia e um núcleo -15 junto ao norte da grécia e nós nada, apesar de saber k tudo isto vai ser retirado...Kem sabe se não acontece mesmo...


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 10:52)

Vamos aguardar


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2007 às 11:28)

Isso seria bem interesante


----------



## duncan (14 Jan 2007 às 12:00)

vaga disse:


> Vamos aguardar



era bom que se concretiza-se, mas como os modelos andam amanha possivelmente já é outra história(espero bem que nao).


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2007 às 12:45)

Meus amigos,

A mae Natureza deu-me uns sinais.... com o nascer do Sol de hoje o frio vem aí.
Vamos esperar o inevitável...


----------



## mocha (14 Jan 2007 às 15:08)

so sei k nada sei, uns dizem kk vem ai chuva, outros frio, venham mas e td ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2007 às 15:23)

Realmente uma bela entrada muito fria mas quanto a precipitação tenho dúvidas... mas sempre é melhor que esta seca


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 15:26)

Minho disse:


> Realmente uma bela entrada muito fria mas quanto a precipitação tenho dúvidas... mas sempre é melhor que esta seca



Realmente e uma entrada mt boa! Mas vamos la ver na proxima run! Se tira td como de custumo ou nos da alguma supresa ...Poix precipitaçao tb tenho algumas duvidas! Mas assim nestes dias monotonos ek k n podemos fikar mais!


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

imagem interessante nao me recordo de ver um nucleo de altas pressoes tao a norte centrado sob as ilha britanicas que faz de "cunha" para a entrada de nucleos de baixas pressoes nas suas extremidades .


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 16:47)

Que modelo mais estrannho    por esse andar as coisas acabaram por mudar.

Pensemos positivo   .


----------



## mocha (14 Jan 2007 às 16:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que modelo mais estrannho    por esse andar as coisas acabaram por mudar.
> 
> Pensemos positivo   .



vamos todos pensar for;a a[i pessoal, agora todos ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 16:51)

N sei se mudou pa pior ou para melhor!?


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2007 às 16:55)

vaga disse:


> N sei se mudou pa pior ou para melhor!?



o problema é que a 500ha a temperatura esta muito alta


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 16:57)

Poix eu tb axo que a temperatura ta mt alta a 500ha! Mas vamos esperar pela proxima run! O frio ja se ter mantido i akela iso-5 ter ficado perto de nos ja é mt bom uui i puzeram precipitaçao, ja consideravel, mas so para o sul


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2007 às 17:07)

As previsões são boas pois indiciam uma alteração na situação que temos tido nestas últimas semanas. No entanto, ainda é cedo para saber exactamente como vai ocorrer essa entrada fria. Temos de esperar mais uma semana.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 18:21)

Alguem me exlique isto http://wmo.meteo.pt/003/c00002.htm


----------



## Santos (14 Jan 2007 às 18:37)

mocha disse:


> so sei k nada sei, uns dizem kk vem ai chuva, outros frio, venham mas e td ao mesmo tempo



Nem mais Mocha, não estamos nem nunca estivemos na Islândia ou na Rússia e apesar de em muitos em muitos anos termos neve,o n /clima nada tem a ver com isso, sejamos relaistas bolas ....


----------



## Snow (14 Jan 2007 às 18:46)

Santos disse:


> Nem mais Mocha, não estamos nem nunca etivemos na Islândia ou na Rússia e apesar de em muitos em muitos anos termos neve,o n /clima nada tem a ver com isso, sejamos relaistas bolas ....



Boas a todos!!

è verdade, isto nao é um clima russo, mas ha uns anos atras, tinhamos contantemente neve nas nossas serras, e mais nas serras espanholas!!

Esta ano nem em espanha!


----------



## Santos (14 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

A neve no n/pais à beira mar plantado é algo que ocorre em circunstâncias muito especias como todos nós muito bem sabemos  e isto desde sempre.
Muitos e muitos anos tem acontecido tal e qual o que tem acontecido até hoje senão pior !!!!, frio é uma coisa neve é outra, nem frio nem neve outra  ainda, mas é cicliclo por cá e é assim, senão vejamos;
em vez de hóquei em patins teríamos hoquei sobre o gelo tal qual a NHL, raramente temos esquiadores nos jogos olimpicos de inverno e o coitado do Danny Silva tem de treinar sabem muito bem como..., em  vez de patinagem artística sobre patins de rodas talvez pudessemos ter patinagem sobre gelo, mas não temos nem nunca tivemos.
A serra da estrela encontra-se em linha reta a 70Km do mar, é a primeira barreira ...
Eu também gosto de neve e vou à neve e ao gelo, agora sou honesto comigo mesmo o suficiente para me situar, e fico todo contente quando neva no meu país seja onde for, conforme documentação por mim anteriormente postada, daí a esperar nevões vai uma grande diferença


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 19:18)

Santos disse:


> A neve no n/pais à beira mar plantado é algo que ocorre em circunstâncias muito especias como todos nós muito bem sabemos  e isto desde sempre.
> Muitos e muitos anos tem acontecido tal e qual o que tem acontecido até hoje senão pior !!!!, frio é uma coisa neve é outra, nem frio nem neve outra  ainda, mas é cicliclo por cá e é assim, senão vejamos;
> em vez de hóquei em patins teríamos hoquei sobre o gelo tal qual a NHL, raramente temos esquiadores nos jogos olimpicos de inverno e o coitado do Danny Silva tem de treinar sabem muito bem como..., em  vez de patinagem artística sobre patins de rodas talvez pudessemos ter patinagem sobre gelo, mas não temos nem nunca tivemos.
> A serra da estrela encontra-se em linha reta a 70Km do mar, é a primeira barreira ...
> Eu também gosto de neve e vou à neve e ao gelo, agora sou honesto comigo mesmo o suficiente para me situar, e fico todo contente quando neva no meu país seja onde for, conforme documentação por mim anteriormente postada, daí a esperar nevões vai uma grande diferença




Tááá certoOoOo Eu sei isso muito bem! Mas quando as condiçoes sao propicias, pk n poder sonhar? Para isso nem vinha aki a este forum! Se formos a ver pelo o teu ponto de vista! Este forum so existia para ver os acontecimentos noutros paises! I para apontar as temperaturas do verao  Hora, tds sabemos k nevar em portugal só mxm nas terras altas do norte! I e kuando neva! agr para o sul, no litoral! E preciso acontecer mt coixa! Mas Kem sabe, tb niguem dixia k o 29 de janeiro de 2006 ia ser assim! i foi o k se viu! Nevou em quase o territorio! Mas isto so acontece de 30 em 30 anos ou +!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 19:28)

vaga disse:


> Tááá certoOoOo Eu sei isso muito bem! Mas quando as condiçoes sao propicias, pk n poder sonhar? Para isso nem vinha aki a este forum! Se formos a ver pelo o teu ponto de vista! Este forum so existia para ver os acontecimentos noutros paises! I para apontar as temperaturas do verao  Hora, tds sabemos k nevar em portugal só mxm nas terras altas do norte! I e kuando neva! agr para o sul, no litoral! E preciso acontecer mt coixa! Mas Kem sabe, tb niguem dixia k o 29 de janeiro de 2006 ia ser assim! i foi o k se viu! Nevou em quase o territorio! Mas isto so acontece de 30 em 30 anos ou +!



Pois mas acho que não vamos esperar tanto tempo entre episodios de neve este ano é que está a ser um pouco maluco porque o ano passado se todos se bem se lembram foi um ano muitooo frio então este ano tem de compensar com temperaturas mais altas.


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 19:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois mas acho que não vamos esperar tanto tempo entre episodios de neve este ano é que está a ser um pouco maluco porque o ano passado se todos se bem se lembram foi um ano muitooo frio então este ano tem de compensar com temperaturas mais altas.



Espero bem ke tenhas raxao! sim! O Tempo e uma incognita! hj tamos com calor! Amanha ja vem frio! e por isso k gosto tanto disto   nunca se tem a certexa de nada  aki niguem mas niguem pode dizer uma coixa com 100% certexa


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 19:32)

Tou a falar de( certexa nas previsoes)


----------



## Santos (14 Jan 2007 às 19:35)

vaga disse:


> Tááá certoOoOo Eu sei isso muito bem! Mas quando as condiçoes sao propicias, pk n poder sonhar? Para isso nem vinha aki a este forum! Se formos a ver pelo o teu ponto de vista! Este forum so existia para ver os acontecimentos noutros paises! I para apontar as temperaturas do verao  Hora, tds sabemos k nevar em portugal só mxm nas terras altas do norte! I e kuando neva! agr para o sul, no litoral! E preciso acontecer mt coixa! Mas Kem sabe, tb niguem dixia k o 29 de janeiro de 2006 ia ser assim! i foi o k se viu! Nevou em quase o territorio! Mas isto so acontece de 30 em 30 anos ou +!



Vaga este fórum tem e terá todo o sentido em existir, nem que em Miami fosse situado!!!
Não façamos confusões com outros paísies ou regiões e Portugal, e sonhar alimenta o ego!
Agora não sofremos desesperadamente, sabendo onde estamos, sejamos realistas, a sensação que trasparece é que tem que nevar amanhã...

Sigo a neve desde há muitos anos se acontecer excelente, estou á espera e vou à procura no meu país ... agora também sei que não acontece com a fluidez que me queres fazer querer amigo


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 19:38)

Santos disse:


> Vaga este fórum tem e terá todo o sentido em existir, nem que em Miami fosse situado!!!
> Não façamos confusões com outros paísies ou regiões e Portugal, e sonhar alimenta o ego!
> Agora não sofremos desesperadamente, sabendo onde estamos, sejamos realistas, a sensação que trasparece é que tem que nevar amanhã...
> 
> Sigo a neve desde há muitos anos se acontecer excelente, estou á espera e vou à procura no meu país ... agora também sei que não acontece com a fluidez que me queres fazer querer amigo


 Eu??     eu n te quero fazer crer nada amigo! Mas tasme a dizer isso a mim pk? Ves.me a dizer ke amnha vai nevar    opah era bom era! Sofrer?? eu n sofre por nada amigo! Sonhar e bom! i sonhar e de borla! kem ek k aki ta a fazer confusoes com outros paises? eu ek k n sou concertexa, se fores ler os meus outros comentarios, sao de acordo com o que acabaste de fazer! Enfim!!


----------



## filipept (14 Jan 2007 às 19:39)

Parece que se está a preparar algo para 22/23 Jan. Pelo menos os modelos parecem comcordarem nestes dois dias, existe uma convergencia relativa. Vamos ver as proximas saidas...


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 19:41)

filipept disse:


> Parece que se está a preparar algo para 22/23 Jan. Pelo menos os modelos parecem comcordarem nestes dois dias, existe uma convergencia relativa. Vamos ver as proximas saidas...


  Poix parece! É NEVE É NEVE      tou a brincar atençaoo Vmos esperar para ver! Deve ser um friorito, ainda n veio, tem ke vir nem k seja um bocadinho


----------



## Santos (14 Jan 2007 às 19:42)

vaga disse:


> Eu??     eu n te quero fazer crer nada amigo! Mas tasme a dizer isso a mim pk? Ves.me a dizer ke amnha vai nevar    opah era bom era! Sofrer?? eu n sofre por nada amigo! Sonhar e bom! i sonhar e de borla! kem ek k aki ta a fazer confusoes com outros paises? eu ek k n sou concertexa, se fores ler os meus outros comentarios, sao de acordo com o que acabaste de fazer! Enfim!!



Que os n/sonhos se tornem relalidade em breve são os meus desejos


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 19:43)

Santos disse:


> Que os n/sonhos se tornem relalidade em breve são os meus desejos



Hora ai esta! Uma frase bem dita amigo santos


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Jan 2007 às 19:54)

Santos disse:


> A neve no n/pais à beira mar plantado é algo que ocorre em circunstâncias muito especias como todos nós muito bem sabemos  e isto desde sempre.
> Muitos e muitos anos tem acontecido tal e qual o que tem acontecido até hoje senão pior !!!!, frio é uma coisa neve é outra, nem frio nem neve outra  ainda, mas é cicliclo por cá e é assim, senão vejamos;
> em vez de hóquei em patins teríamos hoquei sobre o gelo tal qual a NHL, raramente temos esquiadores nos jogos olimpicos de inverno e o coitado do Danny Silva tem de treinar sabem muito bem como..., em  vez de patinagem artística sobre patins de rodas talvez pudessemos ter patinagem sobre gelo, mas não temos nem nunca tivemos.
> A serra da estrela encontra-se em linha reta a 70Km do mar, é a primeira barreira ...
> Eu também gosto de neve e vou à neve e ao gelo, agora sou honesto comigo mesmo o suficiente para me situar, e fico todo contente quando neva no meu país seja onde for, conforme documentação por mim anteriormente postada, daí a esperar nevões vai uma grande diferença



Eis uma opinião de bom senso!  

Acho que vocês, de uma forma geral, criam muitas expectativas e depois depressa entram em fantasia e logo vem o sonho. Quando acordam e verificam que a realidade é outra coisa bem distinta, entram em depressão e vêm descarregar as vossas fúrias para aqui . Malta estamos em Portugal, há quem diga que estamos às portas de uma nova glaciação, outros que estamos a viver o terrível aquecimento global (estes em maioria pelo que posso ler), mas sinceramente ainda não há tempo, nem dados suficientes para eu aceitar uma teoria ou outra. Que estamos em mudança, acho que até aqui quase todos concordamos, agora a partir deste denominador comum...  
Eu mais que uma mudança climática acho que o que está prestes a ocorrer é uma mudança geológica, consequência de uma mudança no nosso Sistema Solar, de onde vem, bem isso não sei, mas se têm seguido os magníficos links do Luis França é fácil perceber que algo se passa e que não há história de outro período assim, chamem-me lunático, catrastofista, visionário, o que quiserem, mas dentro de pouco viveremos em carne própria uma mudança RADICAL!  Vai uma apostinha


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 19:56)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eis uma opinião de bom senso!
> 
> Acho que vocês, de uma forma geral, criam muitas expectativas e depois depressa entram em fantasia e logo vem o sonho. Quando acordam e verificam que a realidade é outra coisa bem distinta, entram em depressão e vêm descarregar as vossas fúrias para aqui . Malta estamos em Portugal, há quem diga que estamos às portas de uma nova glaciação, outros que estamos a viver o terrível aquecimento global (estes em maioria pelo que posso ler), mas sinceramente ainda não há tempo, nem dados suficientes para eu aceitar uma teoria ou outra. Que estamos em mudança, acho que até aqui quase todos concordamos, agora a partir deste denominador comum...
> Eu mais que uma mudança climática acho que o que está prestes a ocorrer é uma mudança geológica, consequência de uma mudança no nosso Sistema Solar, de onde vem, bem isso não sei, mas se têm seguido os magníficos links do Luis França é fácil perceber que algo se passa e que não há história de outro período assim, chamem-me lunático, catrastofista, visionário, o que quiserem, mas dentro de pouco viveremos em carne própria uma mudança RADICAL!  Vai uma apostinha




Acerdito nessa mudança brevemente! Mas tu qual e k axas ke vai ser? o qual ek keres k seja?


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 20:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eis uma opinião de bom senso!
> 
> Acho que vocês, de uma forma geral, criam muitas expectativas e depois depressa entram em fantasia e logo vem o sonho. Quando acordam e verificam que a realidade é outra coisa bem distinta, entram em depressão e vêm descarregar as vossas fúrias para aqui . Malta estamos em Portugal, há quem diga que estamos às portas de uma nova glaciação, outros que estamos a viver o terrível aquecimento global (estes em maioria pelo que posso ler), mas sinceramente ainda não há tempo, nem dados suficientes para eu aceitar uma teoria ou outra. Que estamos em mudança, acho que até aqui quase todos concordamos, agora a partir deste denominador comum...



Ora aqui está uma opiniao que eu concordo...Tanto a do KIM como a do SANTOS.. Vcs sonham demasiado com neve....Há que cair na realidade...neve a cota 0??? Todos os anos???


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 20:39)

dj_alex disse:


> Ora aqui está uma opiniao que eu concordo...Tanto a do KIM como a do SANTOS.. Vcs sonham demasiado com neve....Há que cair na realidade...neve a cota 0??? Todos os anos???   [/Q
> 
> 
> aki n


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2007 às 22:33)

Pois é , neve em Lisboa todos os anos nem quando a corrente do golfo parar, mas acho que pedir neve acima dos 700m já não é pedir muito 

Parece que vamos ter finalmente mudanças para daqui a uma semana (ainda bastante incerto), mas antes dessa mudança vamos ter uma entrada de ar quente mais própia de abril que de janeiro. Uma iso +10 em todo território 

Edit: o GFS retirou essa entrada cálida na saída das 18h


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2007 às 22:35)

Fil disse:


> Pois é , neve em Lisboa todos os anos nem quando a corrente do golfo parar, mas acho que pedir neve acima dos 700m já não é pedir muito
> 
> Parece que vamos ter finalmente mudanças para daqui a uma semana (ainda bastante incerto), mas antes dessa mudança vamos ter uma entrada de ar quente mais própia de abril que de janeiro. Uma iso +10 em todo território



é verdade fil mas esta saida melhorou bastante lá para o dia 21 onde nos da a entrada de uma possivel nortada embora seja seca, vamos ver.... agora aquela iso +10 em pleno mes de janeiro nao e muito normal.


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2007 às 22:41)

bem vejam o gfs e do 8 ao 80


----------



## Snow (14 Jan 2007 às 22:46)

spiritmind disse:


> bem vejam o gfs e do 8 ao 80



A saida do gfs dá-nos hipoteses de sonhar com uma mudança, vamos é esperar que o padrão se mantenha nas proximas actualizações.


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

spiritmind disse:


> é verdade fil mas esta saida melhorou bastante lá para o dia 21 onde nos da a entrada de uma possivel nortada embora seja seca, vamos ver.... agora aquela iso +10 em pleno mes de janeiro nao e muito normal.



Não? Quantas queres?


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

LUPER disse:


> Não? Quantas queres?



eu nao quero nenhuma, dispenso iso dessas em pleno mes de janeiro


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2007 às 22:51)

LUPER disse:


> Não? Quantas queres?



Dá lá 5 de antes de 1980  

Não precisas pôr mapas, basta as datas.


----------



## Snow (14 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

As entradas frias do dia 22 e 23, fazem-nos sonhar, ainda por cima vem acompanhadas com a bela  

Agr é fazer figas, para que os modelos melhores um pouquito, ou na pior das hipoteses se mantenham assim.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

O GFS já colocou esta entrada fria na Grécia, na Itália e no norte de África e agora coloca-a na Península Ibérica. É melhor esperar uns dias porque as próximas saídas vão voltar a ser diferentes. 
Espero que não sejam muito diferentes


----------



## Snow (14 Jan 2007 às 22:56)

Dan disse:


> O GFS já colocou esta entrada fria na Grécia, na Itália e no norte de África e agora coloca-a na Península Ibérica. É melhor esperar uns dias porque as próximas saídas vão voltar a ser diferentes.
> Espero que não sejam muito diferentes



Podes crer. 
Mas uma coisa temos nos a certeza, esses dias pelo menos irão ser mais animados do que os que estamos a viver.


----------



## Santos (14 Jan 2007 às 22:56)

Dan disse:


> O GFS já colocou esta entrada fria na Grécia, na Itália e no norte de África e agora coloca-a na Península Ibérica. É melhor esperar uns dias porque as próximas saídas vão voltar a ser diferentes.
> Espero que não sejam muito diferentes



Pai nosso, nós que somos pobrezinhos, que os modelos se realizem, não na Grécia ou África mas na peninsula Ibérica.


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2007 às 22:58)

Dan disse:


> O GFS já colocou esta entrada fria na Grécia, na Itália e no norte de África e agora coloca-a na Península Ibérica. É melhor esperar uns dias porque as próximas saídas vão voltar a ser diferentes.
> Espero que não sejam muito diferentes



só me pergunto uma coisa esta a vista de todos que o modelos a longo prazo não são fiaveis, pk motivo fazem previsoes tão abrangentes no tempo, nao era melhor retirar as previsoes a partir das 180h um exemplo disso e os suiços do meteoblue que fazem previsoes com menos tempo de alcance mas fazem-nas bem
mais vale pouco mas bom


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

Bem os modelos estão cada vez melhores, e sobretudo as alterações já começam a aparecer no 1º painel  

Tudo indica que finalmente foi quebreda a circualação zonal, o Jet apresenta umas belas ondulações com a crista mesmo por cima da PI  






Esperemos, que esta semana vamos ouvir notícias dos states para a semana vai ser sobre a Europa


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2007 às 23:10)

Esta saída é divinal mas atenção que se aquele depressão do golfo da biscais se cava mais vai arrastar mais ar frio do que é mostrado agora nos modelos e está em aberto essa possibilidade  desde à muito que  eu vejo uma alteração a partir do dia 20 e já postei  à muitos posts atraz apenas nestes últimos dias foi retirada essa mudança para nos fazer sofrer mas a mudança voltou a aparecer logo acho que a possibilidade de vir a acontecer é já muito grande volto a frisar se a depressão cava mais vamos ter surpresas


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 23:10)

Fil disse:


> Dá lá 5 de antes de 1980
> 
> Não precisas pôr mapas, basta as datas.



15/1/55
22/1/55
26/1/55 Europa do Norte com iso+5
16/1/54


----------



## Snow (14 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

Minho disse:


> Bem os modelos estão cada vez melhores, e sobretudo as alterações já começam a aparecer no 1º painel
> 
> Tudo indica que finalmente foi quebreda a circualação zonal, o Jet apresenta umas belas ondulações com a crista mesmo por cima da PI
> 
> ...



O problema é que até dia 22 de Janeiro, muitas vezes os modelos vao variar.

Era bom manterem-se assim, pelo menos alguma animação era garantida, principalmente nas terras altas do norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2007 às 23:12)

lol
a minha intenção não e para desanimar mas todos os sites d meteo dão tempraturas de m****!   

KERO FRIO NEVE VENTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 23:12)

miguel disse:


> Esta saída é divinal mas atenção que se aquele depressão do golfo da biscais se cava mais vai arrastar mais ar frio do que é mostrado agora nos modelos e está em aberto essa possibilidade  desde à muito que  eu vejo uma alteração a partir do dia 20 e já postei  à muitos posts atraz apenas nestes últimos dias foi retirada essa mudança para nos fazer sofrer mas a mudança voltou a aparecer logo acho que a possibilidade de vir a acontecer é já muito grande volto a frisar se a depressão cava mais vamos ter surpresas




Miguel deus te ouiçaaaa


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

LUPER disse:


> 15/1/55
> 22/1/55
> 26/1/55 Europa do Norte com iso+5



Esse foi um dos janeiros mais quentes de sempre, eu já estava a prevêr que fosses logo buscar nele  

No entanto nenhum desses dias alcança o território por completo. Essas temperaturas a 850 hPa em dezembo e janeiro são bastante raras, quanto mais cobrirem o território por completo.


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 23:21)

Fil disse:


> Esse foi um dos janeiros mais quentes de sempre, eu já estava a prevêr que fosses logo buscar nele
> 
> No entanto nenhum desses dias alcança o território por completo. Essas temperaturas a 850 hPa em dezembo e janeiro são bastante raras, quanto mais cobrirem o território por completo.



3/1/48
31/1/48
16/1/49

Mais ou já chega?Antes de falares deves pensar, pq quem te ouve falar e não percebe nada disto fica a pensar que a iso 10 em Janeiro é algo de brutal, pelo contrario quase todos os anos ela entra. Se quisere faço esse apanhado todo 

Anormal é a iso -10 essa sim constitui um facto a registar cada vez que ela entre


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

Continuo naquela velha "prognosticos só depois do jogo", mas já é tempo de haver alterações, e o mais provavel é mesmo ser nos proximos tempos, porque se não hauver nada até meados de Fevereiro, bem podemos esquecer este inverno. Espero que os previsões de alguns membros se concretizem e finalmente tenhamos alguma animação, que isto tem sido um marasmo completo há mais de um mês...

Em desacordo com a maioria do pessoal aqui, espero no entanto que pelo carnaval esteja bom tempo, pois nesta altura é tempo da loucura...   

Já agora alguém tem previsões para o Carnaval???

www.carnavaldalinhaceira.blogspot.com


----------



## tozequio (14 Jan 2007 às 23:33)

Os modelos estão bastante bons, mas ainda falta algum tempo, é preciso ir com alguma prudência.   Ainda assim, a "mudança" que já se antevia há uns 3 ou 4 dias para a altura de 20/21 de Janeiro parece que vai mesmo acontecer, agora falta saber se com  ou com   ou se mesmo uma mistura das duas...


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

Registar o mapa de hoje para compra-lo com o daqui 9 dias


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (15 Jan 2007 às 05:26)

Se não falhar muito , algo se vai passar entre 21 e 27 deste mês …
Vamos a ter calma pessoal da neve... 
Heheheheh
jf

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=1&ech=192


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 10:19)

Boas,

Só vos digo uma coisa independentemente do que os modelos mostram o Frio vem aí e tenho 99% de certeza  

Quanto aos modelos, estes estão divinais     








Mais para a frente uma situação semelhante à do ano passado, vinda de NE da Holanda e que depois a posição do Ant. a arrasta na direcção certa a 522 está à nossa porta, mas temos de esperrar   








Vamos aguardar......


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 10:26)

Minho disse:


> Registar o mapa de hoje para compra-lo com o daqui 9 dias




espero que fique igual a esta


----------



## dj_alex (15 Jan 2007 às 10:38)

Seringador disse:


> espero que fique igual a esta


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 11:40)

Boas,

A saída das 6 manteve o frio mas retirou a precipitação para 21/22 e esse pode ser mais uma vez o principal problema 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700

Mais à frente está uma situação de sonho e é mesmo de sonho, vamos a ver se é uma igual à de 1956 logo nos primeiros dias de Fevereiro  era bom mas ainda é um tabu para já


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 11:47)

boas ter frio e precipitação razoavel já era pedir muito pois ja estamos a habituados a isso, mas assim como retirou agora poder meter na proxima saida.


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 11:48)

Ora cá está, esperemos que aconteça


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 13:36)

Os modelos continuam a ser bons. 

Pelo menos ja se nota mais animação aqui no forum.

Vamos esperar que nos proximos dias a precipitação aumente.

Dia 22 / 23 Janeiro


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 13:48)

Snow disse:


> Os modelos continuam a ser bons.
> 
> Pelo menos ja se nota mais animação aqui no forum.
> 
> ...



Sim Snow, espero que o teu nickname seja falado até dizer chega  
Espero é que meta mais precipitação  
pelos ensembles não há muita, se bem que já me chegavam 5mm 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 14:05)

Seringador disse:


> espero que fique igual a esta



E já que estamos a pedir... eu queria um igual a esta;


----------



## Mago (15 Jan 2007 às 14:20)

Ainda Falta muito de certeza vai mudar mas seria interessante não?


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 14:33)

Seringador disse:


> Sim Snow, espero que o teu nickname seja falado até dizer chega
> Espero é que meta mais precipitação
> pelos ensembles não há muita, se bem que já me chegavam 5mm
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png



Sim, era bom sinal.

Uma certeza temos nós, o frio vai entrar nesses dias, quer a 500, quer a 850hPa, agora que venha a  a acompanhar, para termos uma bela festa.


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 14:46)

Boas

está um espectáculo 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 14:56)

Mago disse:


> Ainda Falta muito de certeza vai mudar mas seria interessante não?



Realmente está bem bom, agora falta é precipitação .
Mago, tu não eras Mag0?? não me digas que te fizeram uma magia!   



Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> está um espectáculo
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



Um must Seringador!  Falta é o ECM colocar a 552 DAN cá mais para baixo... digamos até Casa Blanca 

Eu até coloco aqui a imagem que é para a história!


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 15:09)

ai que inquietação, vamos la rezar mais um bocadinho


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2007 às 15:12)

mocha disse:


> ai que inquietação, vamos la rezar mais um bocadinho



Eu sinceramente não sei rezar mas se fôr preciso aprendo...


----------



## Mago (15 Jan 2007 às 15:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente está bem bom, agora falta é precipitação .
> Mago, tu não eras Mag0?? não me digas que te fizeram uma magia!



Foi milagre das Rosas,   vamos ver se o São Pedro nos faz um milagre também e nos dá pelo menos um nevão....este ano.


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

Pois é malta, os modelos tão bons, poderemos ter festa, mas nada de grandes entusiasmos, porque podemos depois ficar tristes.

No entanto, penso que os modelos das 12 irão nos dar uma bela alegria.

  

A ver vamos


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2007 às 16:50)

Eu estava a ver o frio a ficar mais fraco para os dias 20 e 21 mas para 22 23 e 24 fiquei assim  até o site foi abaixo Era como algumas zonas de Portugal iriam ficar paradas


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 17:00)

Realmente esta saida foi aquilo que eu estava a espera! 

Muito frio mesmo, 

Se estes modelos se manterem, ai ai


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 17:02)

Boas,

sei que vem frio mas demasiado bom para ser verdade....                   
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700

A linha 516dam a chegar à península e a 522 a chegar ao Porto é como tu dizes Miguel se assim for vamos ficar parados


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> sei que vem frio mas demasiado bom para ser verdade....
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700
> ...



Isto é bom de mais para ser verdade Seringador.

Que bela surpresa. 

Norte, centro e sul, td congelado


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

Pena que a precipitação passe ao lado


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 17:07)

Seringador disse:


> Pena que a precipitação passe ao lado



O dia 25 mete precipitação. vamos aguardar serenamente.

faz-me lembrar 1987, não?


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 17:13)

tipo tive a ver tanto com 500ha i 850ha meto mt frio em 500ha entao, isto e demais para ser verdd? reparem bem no frio k mete 500ha tou parvo  o k sera ke vem aiii? eu disse para termos esperança,algo se anda a coxinhar      mas vamos ver ainda as proximas saidas! pode melhorar


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 17:27)

O que era bom demais para ser realidade era uma força de expressão pq acho que vai ser realidade


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 17:35)

Seringador disse:


> O que era bom demais para ser realidade era uma força de expressão pq acho que vai ser realidade



  ke conclusoes podes tirar entao amigo seringador?


----------



## Mago (15 Jan 2007 às 17:35)

Eu fico ainda muito reticente com os modelos apresentados, a medio e longo prazo acertam tanto como as previsões dos Wheather.com e Accuwheather, outros, etc, raramente acertam, acertam apenas umas horas antecipadas e as vezes nem isso  
No entanto nota-se um atlântico norte um pouco com maior instabilidade o que pode original situações mais curiosas.

A ver vamos


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 17:53)

Ai vem o que nos mantem vivos!!! A esperança de um episódio de queda de neve memoravel  .

Que maravilha de modelos, mas atenção! São apenas modelos , depois veremos o que sucederá. Senão for agora na semana que vem, será em Fevereiro, é um feeling que tenho!!


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 17:53)

Aquele anticiclone não tem muito para onde ir... e a panela de pressão da gronelândia vai largar vapor por aí abaixo    
a precipitação é pouca mas, basta a depressão mover-se para leste uns 100km, então aí será uma benção!


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 17:56)

Seringador disse:


> Aquele anticiclone não tem muito para onde ir... e a panela de pressão da gronelândia vai largar vapor por aí abaixo
> a precipitação é pouca mas, basta a depressão mover-se para leste uns 100km, então aí será uma benção!



Eu acho que é desta que vamos ter uma coisa em grande, as proximas saidas o que vão melhorar é a colocação de mais precipitação, e o descer da iso -10 para perto da Peninsula Ibérica 

Isso sim era perfeito, a ver vamos, ainda falta muitas horas.


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 18:01)

Mago disse:


> Eu fico ainda muito reticente com os modelos apresentados, a medio e longo prazo acertam tanto como as previsões dos Wheather.com e Accuwheather, outros, etc, raramente acertam, acertam apenas umas horas antecipadas e as vezes nem isso
> No entanto nota-se um atlântico norte um pouco com maior instabilidade o que pode original situações mais curiosas.
> 
> A ver vamos



Já me fazes lembrar alguém que prefere aguardar em vez de arriscar uma análise e a respectiva previsão, ou se calhar só depois de ele acontecer é que o descrevem e o mencionam em relatórios anuais.....  

Desilusões apanham aqueles que só se fiam nos modelos 
A natureza dá-nos essas indicações e nós ignorá-mo-las ou desvalorizá-mol-as.
Frio vem aí neve só se vier mais precipitação


----------



## filipept (15 Jan 2007 às 18:04)

os modelos do GFS são um sonho   a -5 fica no nosso territorio mais de 24h


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 18:08)

Seringador disse:


> Já me fazes lembrar alguém que prefere aguardar em vez de arriscar uma análise e a respectiva previsão, ou se calhar só depois de ele acontecer é que o descrevem e o mencionam em relatórios anuais.....
> 
> Desilusões apanham aqueles que só se fiam nos modelos
> A natureza dá-nos essas indicações e nós ignorá-mo-las ou desvalorizá-mol-as.
> Frio vem aí neve só se vier mais precipitação



Mas temos que ter calma, porque os modelos apontavam inicialmente para dia 21 e agora ja estão a meter para mais tarde


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 18:10)

Que os modelos se realizem    , e que a neve saúde todos os cantos de Portugal


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 18:10)

reparem no mergulho do General 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png

Meteu mais precipitação nesta saída das 12h, pelo menos mais linhas de membros, a ver vamos se vai melhorar 
existem mais membros em consenso para o frio que espectáculo  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

E pela posição do Anticiclone, axo que as proximas saida irão meter mais chuva e frio.

A entrada a norte esta muito forte


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 18:19)

Isto é que eu chamo um bloqueio e já se vê a 144h 
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/cmctc2.cgi?time=2007011512&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=144hr

E o Link dos Ant. dos Açores com o da Gronelândia  
temos de manter os pés bem assentes no chão e pensar que esta saída é um outlier  também devido à Gap de tempo existente

E depois a Alta pressão escandináva parece alimentar com frio

Até amanhã pessoal e sonhos brancos 
não percam a esperança


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 18:23)

Se assim se manter, neverá mais que 1 dia


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 18:24)

Santos disse:


> Se assim se manter, neverá mais que 1 dia


  Referes a todo o territorio amigo santOS?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2007 às 18:25)

..mas tipo alguem sabe pa k cota d neve??


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 18:26)

vaga disse:


> Referes a todo o territorio amigo santOS?



Para todo o território também segundo os modelos actuais, mas este modelo é para as minhas coordenadas (por cima da minha casa amigo Vaga)


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 18:28)

bem pareçe que isto andou animado por aqui  é o que faz uns modelos destes, pareçe que o forum recebe uma lufada de ar fresco pois é para situações destas que nos somos meteoloucos 
agora digo-vos, ate tou com o medo de comentar estas saidas é que são tão boas excepto a parte da precipitação  que ate da para desconfiar. agora tudo depende do que cada um acredita mas nao podemos esquecer uma coisa quanto mais acreditamos maior poderá ser a desilução. MAS DESTA VEZ VAI SER A SÉRIO, VENHA A NEVE


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 18:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ..mas tipo alguem sabe pa k cota d neve??



Para cota;

exemplo : 520- (( 1030-1000)X0.8) = 520- 24 = 496 DAM

Nas cartas a 500hPa são em isolinhas com um intervalo de 18 dam. 
A espessura é medida em Decametros, o quanto o ar está quente ou frio na camada mais baixa da Troposfera até 5km, embora não tão apuradas como as de 850hPa 

Tendo como exemplo evento a 14 Janeiro de 1987, i.e, 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive...0119870112.gif

532- ((1010-1000)X0.8)= 532-8=> igual a 524 DAM


----------



## Mago (15 Jan 2007 às 18:31)

Seringador disse:


> Já me fazes lembrar alguém que prefere aguardar em vez de arriscar uma análise e a respectiva previsão, ou se calhar só depois de ele acontecer é que o descrevem e o mencionam em relatórios anuais.....
> 
> Desilusões apanham aqueles que só se fiam nos modelos
> A natureza dá-nos essas indicações e nós ignorá-mo-las ou desvalorizá-mol-as.
> Frio vem aí neve só se vier mais precipitação



Faço Figas para que os Modelos não se enganem....


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 18:36)

Mago disse:


> Faço Figas para que os Modelos não se enganem....



Na minha opinião, os modelos estão enganados!!

Pois as proximas saidas irão por ainda masi precipitação


----------



## ALV72 (15 Jan 2007 às 18:38)

Eu como sou um bocado pessimista por natureza, só acredito quando acordar como em 81 ou 82 e estiver tudo branco, que foi o que aconteceu. Não tive escola e andei todo o dia a  brincar com a neve, que como devem calcular era uma grande novidade para mim, pois foi a 1ª vez que vi nevar.
Há 20 anos que espero assim por um dia, pois no ano passado não caiu nada para os meus lados.   

Por isso vamos todos sonhar


----------



## Zoelae (15 Jan 2007 às 18:59)

Oi cara isto vai mesmo afundá. O ar frio vai mergulhar em força na nossa rica península, graças aquele bondoso anticiclone que vai gerar uma corrente de norte lá bem mesmo das terras gélidas, isto devem ser efeitos do cometa , esperemos que as previsões se mantenham

Comecem já a alertar para a vaga de frio, para as pessoas se precaberem!


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 19:06)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu sinceramente não sei rezar mas se fôr preciso aprendo...


nao seja por isso eu ensino te     
desde k venha a neve


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 19:13)

eu ja tou a ficar sem unhas de tt entusiasmo


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 19:24)

Claro que vai nevar tem de se tornar tradição nevar nos ultimos dias de Janeiro


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2007 às 19:31)

Os vários modelos apontam no mesma sentido, o que é bom. Parece já haver uma probabilidade razoável de ocorrer a entrada fria na P. Ibérica. Como vai ser, se terá mais ou menos precipitação, quais as regiões mais afectadas, ainda é muito cedo para isso. Quando faltarem 3 ou 4 dias já poderemos fazer previsões a uma escala maior.


Faz hoje uma ano que, por aqui, esteve a nevar 12 horas seguidas. Já me contentava com metade disso


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 19:32)

E bom k neve, senao vai haver mta malta do termometro (esta e do Kim ) a tomar prozac


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 19:34)

Dan disse:


> Os vários modelos apontam no mesma sentido, o que é bom. Parece já haver uma probabilidade razoável de ocorrer a entrada fria na P. Ibérica. Como vai ser, se terá mais ou menos precipitação, quais as regiões mais afectadas, ainda é muito cedo para isso. Quando faltarem 3 ou 4 dias já poderemos fazer previsões a uma escala maior.
> 
> 
> Faz hoje uma ano que, por aqui, esteve a nevar 12 horas seguidas. Já me contentava com metade disso



pra mim uma hora ja chegava


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2007 às 19:50)

Que animação pessoal... que saudades de ver este forum assim!!

O meteograma para Braga é sempre a mergulhar


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2007 às 19:56)

Minho disse:


> Que animação pessoal... que saudades de ver este forum assim!!
> 
> O meteograma para Braga é sempre a mergulhar



Minho onde está esse meteograma pra inserir as coordenadas ?


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2007 às 20:04)

Aqui:
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html?


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 20:22)

Meteograma para Lisboa fabuloso com CHUVA E TUDO, dias 23 e 24


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 20:35)

para dia 24 a 400metros estaram 0ºc segundo os franceses da meteciel


----------



## Senador (15 Jan 2007 às 20:37)

Estou de volta... parece que vai haver alguma animação para a semana.. ja tinha saudades de aparecer por cá... começava a ficar farto deste tempo.

Vamos é ter calminha e esperar por mais desenvolvimentos...


----------



## dj_alex (15 Jan 2007 às 21:05)

João Oliveira disse:


> Vamos é ter calminha e esperar por mais desenvolvimentos...



Também acho que sim...nao é preciso mandar já foguetes...ver cotas de neve...etc etc...


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2007 às 21:12)

O frio ninguém tira, agora o que pode acontecer é o que tem acontecido 99% nos últimos anos, à medida que nos aproximamos da data a precipitação vai desaparecendo e o grande bolo da vaga de frio vai deslocando-se cada vez mais para leste... espero que desta vez, tal como em 29-Jan seja a excepção à regra


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 21:13)

Minho disse:


> O frio ninguém tira, agora o que pode acontecer é o que tem acontecido 99% nos últimos anos, à medida que nos aproximamos da data a precipitação vai desaparecendo e o grande bolo da vaga de frio vai deslocando-se cada vez mais para leste... espero que desta vez, tal como em 29-Jan seja a excepção à regra



poix  Mas vamos esperar pela proxima saida! Ta quase


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

É verdade nos últimos ano, quero dizer nos últimos 7 anos que há quanto tempo olho para o modelos numéricos  
Tanta desilusão


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

IIIPAAA aqui estão a chover modelos   e são todos muito bons


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 21:42)

ja estao a começar a sair a run das 18h


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 21:58)

spiritmind disse:


> ja estao a começar a sair a run das 18h



Cuidado que a run das 18h é habitualmente mais quente e a menos credível... 
Eu para esta nem olho.


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 21:59)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Cuidado que a run das 18h é habitualmente mais quente e a menos credível...
> Eu para esta nem olho.


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 21:59)

Sem medos!    Venha o k vier!


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 22:00)

Hoje ninguem fala de seca nem de aquecimento?


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 22:02)

LUPER disse:


> Hoje ninguem fala de seca nem de aquecimento?





Farto de seca i aquecimento tou eu o ano td! Passo ao ano na praia! Agr kero e frio ja k n vem com frequencia, agr k kuando vier, venha como deve de ser!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 22:07)

vaga disse:


> Sem medos!    Venha o k vier!



Ahh mas não é por medo que não a vejo habitualmente , é porque não é credível .


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 22:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ahh mas não é por medo que não a vejo habitualmente , é porque não é credível .[/
> 
> niguem ta aki a dizer k o amigo kimcarvalho tem medo  Poixs sao opinioes


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 22:12)

vaga disse:


> kimcarvalho disse:
> 
> 
> > Ahh mas não é por medo que não a vejo habitualmente , é porque não é credível .[/
> ...


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 22:14)

kimcarvalho disse:


> vaga disse:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh mas eu tenho medo,mas não é dos modelos, é de que não neve!
> ...


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 22:27)

LUPER disse:


> Hoje ninguem fala de seca nem de aquecimento?



nem nas anormalias de temperatura


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 22:33)

vaga disse:


> kimcarvalho disse:
> 
> 
> > tens tuh i euh
> ...


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 22:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Cuidado que a run das 18h é habitualmente mais quente e a menos credível...
> Eu para esta nem olho.



podes olhar kim o frio continua retiraram foi muita precipitação


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2007 às 22:43)

spiritmind disse:


> podes olhar kim o frio continua retiraram foi muita precipitação



Não te preocupes... o que interesse para já é que não retirem o frio, principalmente a 500hPa... uma ciclogenese pode trazer surpresas


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 22:44)

vaga disse:


> Se fosse ati amigo kim ia ver a saida






spiritmind disse:


> podes olhar kim o frio continua retiraram foi muita precipitação



Pois estejam descansados que eles voltam a pô-la amanhã . Não sei se haverá muita precipitação, quando chegue o dia, mas 5mm já nos faziam um festarete!


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 22:46)

Dedico estas saidas a todos os warmers e afins, parabens por acreditarem no aquecimento global.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

LUPER disse:


> Dedico estas saidas a todos os warmers e afins, parabens por acreditarem no aquecimento global.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

LUPER disse:


> Dedico estas saidas a todos os warmers e afins, parabens por acreditarem no aquecimento global.



Não sejas mau cada um tem a sua opnião   mas...viva o frio.


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

Minho disse:


> Não te preocupes... o que interesse para já é que não retirem o frio, principalmente a 500hPa... uma ciclogenese pode trazer surpresas



espero bem que sim minho repara que a precipitação anda em redor da nossa costa e nao penetra no territorio por isso ainda podemos ter uma supresa.
agora na run das 18h que e uma run como já disseram e bem que e uma run mais quente manter este frio e muito bom sinal


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 22:51)

spiritmind disse:


> espero bem que sim minho repara que a precipitação anda em redor da nossa costa e nao penetra no territorio por isso ainda podemos ter uma supresa.
> agora na run das 18h que e uma run como já disseram e bem que e uma run mais quente manter este frio e muito bom sinal



Só quero ver as caras dos senhores jornalistas e todos os warmers por este país espalhados. 2 anos 2 melros


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 22:52)

LUPER disse:


> Dedico estas saidas a todos os warmers e afins, parabens por acreditarem no aquecimento global.



espero bem que me possas dedicar muitas destas e ainda melhores, luper aqui o que interessa é que todos rumamos para o mesmo lado (frio, neve) embora haja opinioes diferentes e isso é sempre de salutar


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

spiritmind disse:


> (...)
> agora na run das 18h que e uma run como já disseram e bem que e uma run mais quente manter este frio e muito bom sinal



Ora nem mais!  Na mouche spiritmind!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 22:54)

LUPER disse:


> Só quero ver as caras dos senhores jornalistas e todos os warmers por este país espalhados. 2 anos 2 melros



Mas o disco vai virar para o arrefecimento global tem de se elaborar uma teoria simples     de forma a que se culpe o cidadao comum.


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 22:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas o disco vai virar para o arrefecimento global tem de se elaborar uma teoria simples     de forma a que se culpe o cidadao comum.



só vira depois de já lá estarmos, vais ver. O maior embuste tem os dias contados, ou achas que os USA não assinaram kyoto pq?


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 23:00)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora nem mais!  Na mouche spiritmind!



Até no Atlantico e Mediterraneo poderá nevar, esperemos que se mantenha esta situação


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 23:01)

spiritmind disse:


> espero bem que me possas dedicar muitas destas e ainda melhores, luper aqui o que interessa é que todos rumamos para o mesmo lado (frio, neve) embora haja opinioes diferentes e isso é sempre de salutar



Pois acho correcto este teu post. Mas no FDS vocês estavam hipnotizados com o aquecimento e o aquecimento, fizeram uma confusão, um nó mental, confundiram dados com previsões, só aceitaram o que era a favor de um aquecimento e não o contrário... enfim... foi um momento triste para este fórum . E não é que esteja contra ti ou a defender o LUPER, mas ele apresentou dados palpáveis e vocês não lhes deram crédito. Vamos lá pessoal, não se deixem envenenar por estes meios de (des)informação. Vocês sempre demonstraram ter cabeça para pensar, não vão todos como um verdadeiro “rebanho de ovelhas”, que por onde vai uma vão todas. E apenas porque estão pessimistas, porque tem faltado precipitação e claro neve.

Venha a neve!  Senão acontece por aqui uma verdadeira chacina de lamentos e acusações sem sentido real


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

LUPER disse:


> só vira depois de já lá estarmos, vais ver. O maior embuste tem os dias contados, ou achas que os USA não assinaram kyoto pq?



Porque eles sabem a verdade e que a teoria que eles proprios criaram é isso mesmo apenas uma teoria que nunca passará disso.
O clima é autonomo não se pode arrotar sugestões malucas e apocaliticas de qualquer maneira.
E parace que não eles ao nao assinarem o protocolo de Kyoto são beneficiados economicamente é giro que as Naçoes unidas não tenham imposto sançoes aos estados unidos por andarem a poluir a torto e a direito.

E o que é mais urgente que as pessoas tem de perceber é que o clima e a poluição não se misturam (são raros os casos como chuvas acidas e grandes erupções vulcânicas) ambas as coisas são totalmente destintas.


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 23:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois acho correcto este teu post. Mas no FDS vocês estavam hipnotizados com o aquecimento e o aquecimento, fizeram uma confusão, um nó mental, confundiram dados com previsões, só aceitaram o que era a favor de um aquecimento e não o contrário... enfim... foi um momento triste para este fórum . E não é que esteja contra ti ou a defender o LUPER, mas ele apresentou dados palpáveis e vocês não lhes deram crédito. Vamos lá pessoal, não se deixem envenenar por estes meios de (des)informação. Vocês sempre demonstraram ter cabeça para pensar, não vão todos como um verdadeiro “rebanho de ovelhas”, por onde vai um vão todos. E apenas porque estão pessimistas, porque tem faltado precipitação e claro neve.
> 
> Venha a neve!  Senão acontece por aqui uma verdadeira chacina de lamentos e acusações sem sentido real



Grande Kimcarvalho


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois acho correcto este teu post. Mas no FDS vocês estavam hipnotizados com o aquecimento e o aquecimento, fizeram uma confusão, um nó mental, confundiram dados com previsões, só aceitaram o que era a favor de um aquecimento e não o contrário... enfim... foi um momento triste para este fórum . E não é que esteja contra ti ou a defender o LUPER, mas ele apresentou dados palpáveis e vocês não lhes deram crédito. Vamos lá pessoal, não se deixem envenenar por estes meios de (des)informação. Vocês sempre demonstraram ter cabeça para pensar, não vão todos como um verdadeiro “rebanho de ovelhas”, que por onde vai uma vão todas. E apenas porque estão pessimistas, porque tem faltado precipitação e claro neve.
> 
> Venha a neve!  Senão acontece por aqui uma verdadeira chacina de lamentos e acusações sem sentido real


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois acho correcto este teu post. Mas no FDS vocês estavam hipnotizados com o aquecimento e o aquecimento, fizeram uma confusão, um nó mental, confundiram dados com previsões, só aceitaram o que era a favor de um aquecimento e não o contrário... enfim... foi um momento triste para este fórum . E não é que esteja contra ti ou a defender o LUPER, mas ele apresentou dados palpáveis e vocês não lhes deram crédito. Vamos lá pessoal, não se deixem envenenar por estes meios de (des)informação. Vocês sempre demonstraram ter cabeça para pensar, não vão todos como um verdadeiro “rebanho de ovelhas”, que por onde vai uma vão todas. E apenas porque estão pessimistas, porque tem faltado precipitação e claro neve.
> 
> Venha a neve!  Senão acontece por aqui uma verdadeira chacina de lamentos e acusações sem sentido real



       é isso mesmo kim, a malta gosta de ir muitas vezes atras da desinformação, nem pros dados gostam de olhar, e esses só indicam uma coisa


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:10)

LUPER disse:


> é isso mesmo kim, a malta gosta de ir muitas vezes atras da desinformação, nem pros dados gostam de olhar, e esses só indicam uma coisa



Andamos a progredir


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 23:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Andamos a progredir




que tal falarmos do ke pode acontecer nos proximos dias! i n do aquecimento ou arrefecimento, para isso ja se criou um topico  Vamos pensar no futuro proximo, i n no futuro longicuo


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

Santos disse:


> Grande Kimcarvalho





spiritmind disse:


>





LUPER disse:


> é isso mesmo kim, a malta gosta de ir muitas vezes atras da desinformação, nem pros dados gostam de olhar, e esses só indicam uma coisa



Malta do termómetro, já sabem qual é o nosso lema *always down*!... no mercúrio


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

A esta hora estão os Srs das TV's a preparar a grande estreia do filme do Gore na Tv, para a proxima semana. Têm de lançar areia pros olhos da carneirada


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

vaga disse:


> que tal falarmos do ke pode acontecer nos proximos dias! i n do aquecimento ou arrefecimento, para isso ja se criou um topico  Vamos pensar no futuro proximo, i n no futuro longicuo



Bem eu este ano acho que vamos ter um Verão muito estranho com chuva e temperaturas amenas


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 23:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem eu este ano acho que vamos ter um Verão muito estranho com chuva e temperaturas amenas




poix! axas? Tamos no inverno, o verao hade de xegar, viver o momento


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 23:17)

vaga disse:


> que tal falarmos do ke pode acontecer nos proximos dias! i n do aquecimento ou arrefecimento, para isso ja se criou um topico  Vamos pensar no futuro proximo, i n no futuro longicuo




Correcto, ora vamos lá, com esta saída das 18h não me safo por aqui , mas como não lhe dou crédito, para mim contínua a contar a das 12h e como tal há potencial para as serras aqui da zona, por isso mesmo amanhã bem cedo, vou comprar 20 kg de sal e 2 pás!


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem eu este ano acho que vamos ter um Verão muito estranho com chuva e temperaturas amenas



Épa mas os senhores cientistas dizem que 2007 vai ser o ano mais quente desde  sempre      , toda a gente na rua comenta e sabe disso, e tu a dizeres que o verão vai ser ameno, nem penses nisso, vai ser mas é muito quente


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Corecto, ora vamos lá, com esta sáida das 18h não me safo por aqui, mas como não lhe dou crédito,para mim contínua a contar a das 12h e como tal há potencial para as serras aqui da zona, por isso mesmo amanhã bem cedo, vou comprar 20 kg de sal e 2 pás! [/Q :
> 
> só tu kim!! na te safas? olha k te safas! mas dizes em safaste no ke? keres neve?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Corecto, ora vamos lá, com esta sáida das 18h não me safo por aqui, mas como não lhe dou crédito,para mim contínua a contar a das 12h e como tal há potencial para as serras aqui da zona, por isso mesmo amanhã bem cedo, vou comprar 20 kg de sal e 2 pás!



Caramba se alguém te ve na rua com isso tudo vao pensar olha aquele vai plantar sal no quintal


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

Já imaginaram o Louis Founeis, a fazer breifings sobre a queda de neve?      , bem isto foi derrepente, não estavamos à espera e tal, mas está tudo bem


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem eu este ano acho que vamos ter um Verão muito estranho com chuva e temperaturas amenas



A brincar a brincar...  Acho que acertas mesmo em cheio , sempre quero ver quais serão as justificações da malta do calor e mais calor...


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:23)

Vou por a roupa da neve e o trenó a arejar, pra sair o cheiro a mofo


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:24)

kimcarvalho disse:


> A brincar a brincar...  Acho que acertas mesmo em cheio , sempre quero ver quais serão as justificações da malta do calor e mais calor...



Limitam-se todos ao silêncio e o Al Gore torna-se monge.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2007 às 23:27)

A manter-se assim, com vento de norte, teremos valores de temperatura muito baixos mas pouca precipitação e quase só para o litoral. Teríamos mais precipitação com a formação de uma pequena depressão a norte ou a oeste da Península.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 23:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Caramba se alguém te ve na rua com isso tudo vao pensar olha aquele vai plantar sal no quintal



  E se não cair nada branquinh do céu faço um boneco de sal!  



LUPER disse:


> Já imaginaram o Louis Founeis, a fazer breifings sobre a queda de neve?      , bem isto foi derrepente, não estavamos à espera e tal, mas está tudo bem



 _"... é uma situação normal para a época, alias já no ano passado aconteceu algo parecido, passa pois a ser tradição e como tal NORMAL PARA A ÉPOCA a queda de neve a cotas baixas no final de Janeiro, o nosso SNBPC já providenciou sal de cozinha, 1 embalgem de 1kg por cada português, tornando-nos assim pioneiros, a nível mundial, com este kit "salgue-se você mesmo" e complete o que se tem estado a cozinhar desde o ínicio do inverno_"


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:29)

OLHA OLHA mesmo a calhar http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Internacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=19573


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

Dan disse:


> A manter-se assim, com vento de norte, teremos valores de temperatura muito baixos mas pouca precipitação e quase só para o litoral. Teríamos mais precipitação com a formação de uma pequena depressão a norte ou a oeste da Península.



Dan ela amnha vai por mais precipitaçao! Poix para o litoral! Mas vamos ver! Fé  Se compararmos os modelos dos 29 de janeiro com estes! Estes poiem eles a um canto, mas a um canto mxm! Estes tem mt mais frio! So falta mxm a precipitaçao,para termos episodios de neve a cota 0! I se houver precipitaçao sufeciente ui! Nem digo mais


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E se não cair nada branquinh do céu faço um boneco de sal!
> 
> 
> 
> _"... é uma situação normal para a época, alias já no ano passado aconteceu algo parecido, passa pois a ser tradição e como tal NORMAL PARA A ÉPOCA a queda de neve a cotas baixas no final de Janeiro, o nosso SNBPC já providenciou sal de cozinha, 1 embalgem de 1kg por cada português, tornando-nos assim pioneiros, a nível mundial, com este kit "salgue-se você mesmo" e complete o que se tem estado a cozinhar desde o ínicio do inverno_"



     oh Kim, isto é só rir....será que este ano tê preparado mais um plano nacional das alterações climaticas?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:32)

LUPER disse:


> oh Kim, isto é só rir....será que este ano tê preparado mais um plano nacional das alterações climaticas?



Se calhar vao distribuir guarda sois ou entao ventoinhas pequenas daqueles dos chineses para nos refrescarmos.


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se calhar vao distribuir guarda sois ou entao ventoinhas pequenas daqueles dos chineses para nos refrescarmos.



O ano passado foi apresentado no dia 30 de janeiro    , preparem todos os documentarios sobre o aquecimento, pq até a senhora do cachecol, vai ficar a pensar 2 x


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 23:34)

LUPER disse:


> Vou por a roupa da neve e o trenó a arejar, pra sair o cheiro a mofo





Mário Barros disse:


> Limitam-se todos ao silêncio e o Al Gore torna-se monge.




Epá têm de me dar um descanço que estou aqui que nem um doido a rir


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E se não cair nada branquinh do céu faço um boneco de sal!
> 
> 
> 
> _"... é uma situação normal para a época, alias já no ano passado aconteceu algo parecido, passa pois a ser tradição e como tal NORMAL PARA A ÉPOCA a queda de neve a cotas baixas no final de Janeiro, o nosso SNBPC já providenciou sal de cozinha, 1 embalgem de 1kg por cada português, tornando-nos assim pioneiros, a nível mundial, com este kit "salgue-se você mesmo" e complete o que se tem estado a cozinhar desde o ínicio do inverno_"


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 23:36)

Acho que podemos ter neve generalisada ou quase na terça e quarta feira a confirmarem-se estes modelos


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2007 às 23:39)

vaga disse:


> Dan ela amnha vai por mais precipitaçao! Poix para o litoral! Mas vamos ver! Fé  Se compararmos os modelos dos 29 de janeiro com estes! Estes poiem eles a um canto, mas a um canto mxm! Estes tem mt mais frio! So falta mxm a precipitaçao,para termos episodios de neve a cota 0! I se houver precipitaçao sufeciente ui! Nem digo mais



Os modelos ainda vão levar várias voltas até ao dia D, mas como estão agora já haveria alguma precipitação, principalmente no litoral norte, e claro seria de neve em qualquer cota.


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2007 às 23:39)

O que mais conforta é ver a convergência tão grande entre o ECM e o GFS  
Lástima o ECM que é divulgado tenha uma resolução tão baixa, mal se vê a depressão...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2007 às 23:40)

isto é a loucura!!!!!    puntz puntz puntzzz! preparai as makinasss!!!!! kem disse k o accuweather nao acertava nakela precisao d -2/7 po porto???!?!  eles atiram as previsoes po ar e acertam!


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 23:40)

Dan disse:


> Os modelos ainda vão levar várias voltas até ao dia D, mas como estão agora já haveria alguma precipitação, principalmente no litoral norte, e claro seria de neve em qualquer cota.



Tens razao amigo dan  Vamos esperar por amnha, i vermos a saida! Espero termos umas boas supresas


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:40)

Mas o mais grave é que nos estamos a rir mas isto nao mete piada nenhuma imaginem que se confirma que o planeta esta a arrefecer e ninguem fala em nada e não se sabe a responsabilidade de tal acontecimento as ciencias relacionadas com o clima vão ficar muito mas muito mal vistas porque o clima devia tar a aquecer e afinal nada é o contrario.


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

Minho disse:


> O que mais conforta é ver a convergência tão grande entre o ECM e o GFS
> Lástima o ECM que é divulgado tenha uma resolução tão baixa, mal se vê a depressão...



Todos os modelos sintonizaram a situação, resta-nos esperar e começar a avisar familiares e amigos, pros problemas que irão surgir


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> isto é a loucura!!!!!    puntz puntz puntzzz! preparai as makinasss!!!!! kem disse k o accuweather nao acertava nakela precisao d -2/7 po porto???!?!  eles atiram as previsoes po ar e acertam!



Ah poix é amgo charlie, eu sou da mxm opiniao ke tu! i ate pus no seguimento! Mas como semp cagaram pra cena! Enfim, a verdd vem semp ao de cima


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas o mais grave é que nos estamos a rir mas isto nao mete piada nenhuma imaginem que se confirma que o planeta esta a arrefecer e ninguem fala em nada e não se sabe a responsabilidade de tal acontecimento as ciencias relacionadas com o clima vão ficar muito mas muito mal vistas porque o clima devia tar a aquecer e afinal nada é o contrario.



existem algumas pessoas que defendem o contrario, e que são apelidadas de doidas varridas, por serem do contra


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:44)

vaga disse:


> Ah poix é amgo charlie, eu sou da mxm opiniao ke tu! i ate pus no seguimento! Mas como semp cagaram pra cena! Enfim, a verdd vem semp ao de cima



Tu tiveste foi sorte disparaste e acertaste


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:45)

LUPER disse:


> existem algumas pessoas que defendem o contrario, e que são apelidadas de doidas varridas, por serem do contra



Pois eu sei temos um exmplo nacional disso mas eles são vozes a aclamar no deserto.


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 23:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tu tiveste foi sorte disparaste e acertaste



Sorte? Mas ke sorte amigO? n es tu k puxas dados i mais dados?  sorte  ate pareçe k os sites agr metem as coixas ao calhas! ain ain! agente ke tamos aki ek k sabemos mais k os sites poix temos vindo a verificar k kuando disparo acerto semp


----------



## LUPER (15 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

vaga disse:


> Sorte? Mas ke sorte amigO? n es tu k puxas dados i mais dados?  sorte  ate pareçe k os sites agr metem as coixas ao calhas! ain ain! agente ke tamos aki ek k sabemos mais k os sites poix temos vindo a verificar k kuando disparo acerto semp


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

vaga disse:


> Sorte? Mas ke sorte amigO? n es tu k puxas dados i mais dados?  sorte  ate pareçe k os sites agr metem as coixas ao calhas! ain ain! agente ke tamos aki ek k sabemos mais k os sites poix temos vindo a verificar k kuando disparo acerto semp



okkk


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

vaga disse:


> Sorte? Mas ke sorte amigO? n es tu k puxas dados i mais dados?  sorte  ate pareçe k os sites agr metem as coixas ao calhas! ain ain! agente ke tamos aki ek k sabemos mais k os sites poix temos vindo a verificar k kuando disparo acerto semp



   
vaga cada vez me vejo mais grego para decifrar os teus postes, se nevar na tua casa, prometes que passas a escrever em português em vez de _smsês_?


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> okkk



ja viste se td agente tivesse a falar do arrefecimento global como tu? kuando o clic k tu dizes, acontecer ja n tou ca eu,nem niguem deste forum para contar a historia...Ke tal viver o momento! Epa mas ainda bem k ha pessoas k se preokupam com essas coixas  Axas k o clic ta quase! td bem! Mas tens k entender k nem td agente partilha da mxm opiniao k tu! Por exemplo eu tou aki a dizer isto, mas adoria k acontece um arrefecimento global, mas no entanto o k esta a frente dos meus olhos n e isso!


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 23:55)

kimcarvalho disse:


> vaga cada vez me vejo mais grego para decifrar os teus postes, se nevar na tua casa, prometes que passas a escrever em português em vez de _smsês_?



TA prometido amigo kim    epa e mt anos   Ta o rir ctg kim


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2007 às 23:55)

Bem tenho estado muito animado a ler os post de todos é muito bom ver o fórum de novo com uma grande animação e apenas estamos numa de possibilidades quando nos aqui soubermos mesmo realmente o que ai vem nem quero imaginar mas vou estar cá para ver e participar  
Os modelos continuam magníficos a confirmar-se estas iso e a chuva era cota 0 para todos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

k     xD!!os modelos são uma mer(d)a virtude!agora digo vos uma coisa o melhor site de metereologia foi abaixo!node1.com.br!
este site era o unico k 10 dias antes acetava na previsao de neve o ano passado (29 d janeiro)!É UMA PENA NAO O TER HOJE PA DAR UMA ESPREITADELA!


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 00:01)

vaga disse:


> TA prometido amigo kim    epa e mt anos   Ta o rir ctg kim



Cá para mim vais ter de cumprir a promessa ...  E nem vos quero falar do Fevereiro... porque esse mês então ui ui ui  



miguel disse:


> Bem tenho estado muito animado a ler os post de todos é muito bom ver o fórum de novo com uma grande animação e apenas estamos numa de possibilidades quando nos aqui soubermos mesmo realmente o que ai vem nem quero imaginar mas vou estar cá para ver e participar
> Os modelos continuam magníficos a confirmar-se estas iso e a chuva era cota 0 para todos



Miguel estava já a pensar o que se passaria contigo, tu és um dos assíduos destas sessões loucas!


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 00:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Cá para mim vais ter de cumprir a promessa ...  E nem vos quero falar do Fevereiro... porque esse mês então ui ui ui
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel estava já a pensar o que se passaria contigo, tu és um dos assíduos destas sessões loucas!





Era mt bom mxm amigo kim! Iria ser demais  O miguel hj ta sogadinho  tamos aki a discutir pelo o msn umas coixas bem intressantes


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 00:06)

vaga disse:


> Era mt bom mxm amigo kim! Iria ser demais  O miguel hj ta sogadinho  tamos aki a discutir pelo o msn umas coixas bem intressantes




Ok ok!   O miguel é a estrela televisiva do fórum sabias?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Acham que é mais dificil nevar em portugal ou haver uma tempestade de gelo?


----------



## Fil (16 Jan 2007 às 00:08)

Lendo estas últimas páginas, parece que vem aí uma era glaciar  

Entradas destas sempre tivemos (mesmo nos anos mais quentes) e vamos continuar a ter! É só uma entrada fria (a 2º do inverno e a 1º a sério), não é nenhum fevereiro de 1956! 

Os modelos são excelentes a partir das 140h, mas infelizmente o GFS volta a colocar aquela +10 em todo o território mesmo antes da entrada fria  

É melhor aguardar para não haver desilusões.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

pondo agua na fervura ja tou com o fil aguardar com tranquilidade!


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

Fil disse:


> Lendo estas últimas páginas, parece que vem aí uma era glaciar
> 
> Entradas destas sempre tivemos (mesmo nos anos mais quentes) e vamos continuar a ter! É só uma entrada fria (a 2º do inverno e a 1º a sério), não é nenhum fevereiro de 1956!
> 
> ...



Pronto chegou o velho do restelo e disse!


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 00:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Miguel estava já a pensar o que se passaria contigo, tu és um dos assíduos destas sessões loucas!



Eu estou a guardar forças para a longa semana que se avizinha já para não falar nas noites sem dormir   se o que ai vem se confirma as minhas olheiras vão chegar ao chão


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Jan 2007 às 00:14)

Então pessoal, parece que tá tudo louco...
Com estes modelos a sair este forum ganha vida... 
Esperemos que as previsões se concretizem, mas vamos ter calma para não apanhar desilusões.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 00:14)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pronto chegou o velho do restelo e disse!



   O fil tem ta a por a malta em estado trankuilo! Para que depois a festa seja maior ne fil tu so tas a preparar agente mentalmente, mas sera para uma grande disulusao, ou para uma supresa?


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pondo agua na fervura ja tou com o fil aguardar com tranquilidade!



Ele está no gozo, porque é julgam que só agora apareceu? Claro que tem andado a espalhar sal e colocar varas de sinalização de 2 metrosa contornar os caminhos perto de casa...   



miguel disse:


> Eu estou a guardar forças para a longa semana que se avizinha já para não falar nas noites sem dormir   se o que ai vem se confirma as minhas olheiras vão chegar ao chão



Pois é directas! quermos directas! daquelas que só nos metem na cama mais cedo porque queremos não adormecer em cima da neve no dia seguinte!


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Jan 2007 às 00:17)

É precisa muita dranquilidade....


----------



## Snow (16 Jan 2007 às 00:18)

So vi agr a ultima saida, e como eu previa a iso -10 aproximou-se bastante da peninsula iberica.

Mas também fiquei um bocado receoso, quanto à falta de  

Esse poderá ser o nosso problema


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Angelstorm disse:


> É precisa muita dranquilidade....



   claro! Agr a serio, para a semana k vem podera acontecer uma coixa mt bonita! Vamos ter fe que sim! Os modelos tao mt bons mxm, n haja duvida, basta mais precipitaçao! Epa mas coixas pudem mudar,i nos ja tamos mt habitudos a isso infelizmente. Mas vamos ver


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Snow disse:


> So vi agr a ultima saida, e como eu previa a iso -10 aproximou-se bastante da peninsula iberica.
> 
> Mas também fiquei um bocado receoso, quanto à falta de
> 
> Esse poderá ser o nosso problema



Falta de frio?  ou de chuva?


----------



## Snow (16 Jan 2007 às 00:22)

vaga disse:


> Falta de frio?  ou de chuva?



Precipitação, enganei-me no boneco  

Podemos tar à beira de um grande evento!!

Faz-me lembrar o Janeiro de 1987!!!

Porque será?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 00:23)

Bem nunca pensei que a neve tivesse efeitos secundarios nas pessoas mas pelo menos em nos causa ansiadade generalizada tambem provoca directas mas acima de tudo provoca muito boa disposição


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 00:23)

Snow disse:


> Precipitação, enganei-me no boneco
> 
> Podemos tar à beira de um grande evento!!
> 
> ...



humm era mt bom!! Vamos ver


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 00:24)

Estamos a falar de algo que irá acontecer daqui a 8 dias. São mais de 30 saídas do GFS   Ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 00:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem nunca pensei que a neve tivesse efeitos secundarios nas pessoas pelo menos em nos causa ansiadade generalizada tambem provoca directas mas acima de tudo provoca muito boa disposição



Em mim provoca! Digamos alguma ansiadade  Mas como eu ja apnhei alguma disulusoes ao longe dos anos! Tou trankuilo! I vamos esperar


----------



## Snow (16 Jan 2007 às 00:26)

Dan disse:


> Estamos a falar de algo que irá acontecer daqui a 8 dias. São mais de 30 saídas do GFS   Ainda falta muito tempo.



É verdade mas as ultimas saidas têm estado todas de acordo. Quer dizer algo.

O frio ja chega, ou uam iso de -10 em cima de Portugal  

Queriamos todos era muita


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 00:27)

Dan disse:


> Estamos a falar de algo que irá acontecer daqui a 8 dias. São mais de 30 saídas do GFS   Ainda falta muito tempo.



Correctissimo


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Jan 2007 às 01:02)

Bem!Isto vai d uma animação tal que eu nem imaginava!O que faz nao vir por aqui à 2 dias!Amanha é dia d exame mas depois d tal animação k se lixem os sistemas e tudo o resto...olhos nos modelos!  Ainda n li todos os topicos e n sei se ja falaram no que deu hj no telejornal da rtp onde anunciaram o regresso da apresentação da meteorologia por alguem que realmente sabe!So ja nao vao a tempo deste fantastico e tremendo episodio que se vislumbra,apesar d distante!Venha ele!Um gd abraço p tds os meteoloucos!


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 01:09)

Eu só sei que vejo melhores condições para voltar a nevar aqui mesmo junto ao mar do que vi no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 uma -5 ou -6 a 850hpa e uma -34 ou -35 a 500hpa por muitas horas isto daria que falar por anos e com esta me vou por hoje


----------



## Luis França (16 Jan 2007 às 02:11)

Era isto que gostariam de ver antes de ir para o trabalho?


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 02:21)

Devo dizer que estou completamente   com a evolução das últimas saídas. Claro está que ainda falta algum tempo para a situação ocorrer, mas se isto vier mesmo a concretizar-se será algo de F-A-N-T-Á-S-T-I-C-O.  

Tempos esquecidos se aproximam, este meteograma para o Porto é absolutamente  






E já agora, dêem as boas-vindas à nossa convidada de gala para a festa de arromba, a iso -10  






Agora é    para que não nos tirem frio e principalmente para que a precipitação apareça. Não quero outro 29 de Janeiro de 2006 por aqui 

Portanto, vamos lá a ter calma, a situação como já disse é espectacular, mas ainda há muitas saídas pela frente e a coisa (infelizmente) pode piorar. Quanto maior a expectativa maior é a desilusão quando se tem que encarar a realidade quando ela não nos agrada  (já pareço o Fil )




Tiagofsky disse:


> Bem!Isto vai d uma animação tal que eu nem imaginava!O que faz nao vir por aqui à 2 dias!Amanha é dia d exame mas depois d tal animação k se lixem os sistemas e tudo o resto...olhos nos modelos!  Ainda n li todos os topicos e n sei se ja falaram no que deu hj no telejornal da rtp onde anunciaram o regresso da apresentação da meteorologia por alguem que realmente sabe!So ja nao vao a tempo deste fantastico e tremendo episodio que se vislumbra,apesar d distante!Venha ele!Um gd abraço p tds os meteoloucos!



Também eu tenho exame amanhã   E sim, já há um tópico aberto na secção de imprensa sobre o regresso da meteorologia à RTP


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 08:55)

Soberbo!!    
Para guardar...


----------



## RMira (16 Jan 2007 às 09:13)

Pena terem tirado frio a 500 nesta última run principalmente para a zona Sul, mas enfim, diminuiram a temperatura a 850 também e isso é mais importante. Vamos  para ver o país pintado de branco para a semana que vem!


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2007 às 10:23)

ui ui ui ui


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 10:28)

O ke sera ke nos espera pessoal?  Ela vai voltar a por mt frio outra vex na proxima saida! I a precipitaçao apareceu como eu referi ontem  Ainda vamos ter uma bela coixa


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 10:34)

Esta saída está melhor, coloca mais precipitação a Norte e o deslocamento do Ant. para NE está preste a ser uma realidade.
Pelas minhas contas o tipo de precipitação vai ser convectiva e com elevado geopotencial o que poderá indicar que com uma célula a temperatura pode descer bruscamente 3/4ºC em poucos minutos, aliás vocês já presenciaram esse potencial 
Portanto as coisas estão no bom caminho e amanhã já estarei em condições de divulgar a minha previsão semanal ESPECIAL     

Que lindo     :assobio: 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html
Poderá acontecer que sejamos alimentados por um fluxo de NE até dia 27 
Existe grande acordo nos ensembles para o frio extremo, a precipitação é que não continua famosa, mas está melhorar 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


as temperaturas máximas durante 4 dias (23 a 27) poderão não ir além dos 5/6º no Porto 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Porto_ens.png


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 10:45)

Parece que começo a vislumbrar um padrão de retirada paulatina do frio a Sul  e a acentuar ou manter o mesmo a Norte. 
Enfim pelo menso que aí as coisas sejam branquinhas já dará para o pessoal lavar a vista com as vossas fotos!   
Nesta última saída das 06h o Sul ficou a ver água e neve tchau!  Pode que mude qualquer coisa, mas vai ser a entrada típica que assola o Norte com neve díria a partir dos 300-400m e possibilidade de algum ou outro episódio a cotas mais baixas pela forte convetividade da mesma e a temp. poder descer, como tu bem dizes Seringador, 3/4 graus. No norte a cota estará pelos 600 a 800 m e no Sul adeus!  
Em Fevereiro quem sabe não venham algumas surpresas .

De qualquer modo pelo caracter convectivo da precipitação e pela distância que nos separa deste excelente evento, tudo fica em aberto...


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2007 às 10:55)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Parece que começo a vislumbrar um padrão de retirada paulatina do frio a Sul  e a acentuar ou manter o mesmo a Norte.
> Enfim pelo menso que aí as coisas sejam branquinhas já dará para o pessoal lavar a vista com as vossas fotos!
> Nesta última saída das 06h o Sul ficou a ver água e neve tchau!  Pode que mude qualquer coisa, mas vai ser a entrada típica que assola o Norte com neve díria a partir dos 300-400m e possibilidade de algum ou outro episódio a cotas mais baixas pela forte convetividade da mesma e a temp. poder descer, como tu bem dizes Seringador, 3/4 graus. No norte a cota estará pelos 600 a 800 m e no Sul adeus!
> Em Fevereiro quem sabe não venham algumas surpresas .
> ...



vais ver kim que ainda vais ter uma supresa, ao fim ao cabo já são umas 6 saidas do gfs a mostrar a mesma tendencia. agora não sei se são da minha opiniao mas o gfs dos francius para alem de ser mais facil manusear penso que séra mais objectivo do dos wetterzentrale, corrijam-me se estiver errado


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 11:04)

spiritmind disse:


> vais ver kim que ainda vais ter uma supresa, ao fim ao cabo já são umas 6 saidas do gfs a mostrar a mesma tendencia. agora não sei se são da minha opiniao mas o gfs dos francius para alem de ser mais facil manusear penso que séra mais objectivo do dos wetterzentrale, corrijam-me se estiver errado



Quanto à surpresa, será sempre bem vinda , mas nunca estive muito confiante em cotas baixas para estas bandas, por uma questão de história , no entanto ainda acreditei numa hipótese para a S. de São Mamede. Coisa que cada vez vejo mais difícil.

Em relação ao site , estava esquecido dele, mas ao visualizar os prints creen do amigo Santos lá fu eu . Utilizam os dados do GFS, como é lógico, e constroem estes mapas (já esta corrigido Alex ) muito mais simples de interpretar.


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jan 2007 às 11:14)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Em relação ao site , estava esquecido dele, mas ao visualizar os prints creen do amigo Santos lá fu eu . Utilizam os dados do GFS, como é lógico, e constroem estes modelos muito mais simples de interpretar.



constroem modelos ou mapas???   

Supostamente os dados do modelo é o mesmo...os bonecos é que sao diferentes


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 12:05)

dj_alex disse:


> constroem modelos ou mapas???
> 
> Supostamente os dados do modelo é o mesmo...os bonecos é que sao diferentes



Shame on me   
Corrigido


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 12:37)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Quanto à surpresa, será sempre bem vinda , mas nunca estive muito confiante em cotas baixas para estas bandas, por uma questão de história , no entanto ainda acreditei numa hipótese para a S. de São Mamede. Coisa que cada vez vejo mais difícil.
> 
> Em relação ao site , estava esquecido dele, mas ao visualizar os prints creen do amigo Santos lá fu eu . Utilizam os dados do GFS, como é lógico, e constroem estes mapas (já esta corrigido Alex ) muito mais simples de interpretar.



Boas,

No Norte, nomeadamente NW se assim for, a cota pode ser 200m para a queda, ou mesmo à cota 0ºC, mas acumulação só a partir doa 200/300m


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 12:42)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> No Norte, nomeadamente NW se assim for, a cota pode ser 200m para a queda, ou mesmo à cota 0ºC, mas acumulação só a partir doa 200/300m



Com os modelos actuais cai e acumula a cota 0, tendo como comparação o dia 29 de Janeiro


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 12:56)

LUPER disse:


> Com os modelos actuais cai e acumula a cota 0, tendo como comparação o dia 29 de Janeiro



estava mortinho para escrever esse 0ºC   
Sim, temos que ponderar vários factores entre os quais, a profundidade, geopotencia, tipo de formação nebulosa e, como vem de Norte e acumulação vai ser significativa no cantábrico o ar frio pode ser mais injectado e poder influenciar, além do relevo claro.
Todos esses factores têm de ser ponderados, portanto não se esqueçam da  fórmula de cálculo da espessura:
exemplo : 528- (( 1020-1000)X0.8) = 528- 16 = 512 DAM

Podem ver neste tópico vai ser útil 
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=483


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 13:03)

Os meteogramas parecem da Europa de Leste      
Porto
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPR

Bragança
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPBG

Vila Real
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPVR

Para o Kim parece que pode cair qq coisita 
Badajoz
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEBZ


----------



## mocha (16 Jan 2007 às 13:15)

e pros meus lados?


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 13:21)

mocha disse:


> e pros meus lados?



Mesmo a manter-se os actuais modelos, dificilmente terás neve, a cota por aí andaria pelos 300/400 metros 

E para o Norte retiraram um pouco de frio, com os modelos actuais a cota de neve estaria pelos 100-200 metros no Norte.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

É preciso não esquecer que a previsão para o dia 29 de Janeiro  de 2006 era de 400/500 metros para a minha zona e acabei por a ver cair ao nível do mar e esta entrada a continuar assim é bem mais fria que essa por isso vejo potencial para esta zona isto claro a continuar assim ou ate melhorar


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 13:26)

miguel disse:


> É preciso não esquecer que a previsão para o dia 29 de Janeiro  de 2006 era de 400/500 metros para a minha zona e acabei por a ver cair ao nível do mar e esta entrada a continuar assim é bem mais fria que essa por isso vejo potencial para esta zona isto claro a continuar assim ou ate melhorar



Por acaso é verdade que olhando para a entrada de 29 de Janeiro fico pasmado como nevou a cotas tão baixas, a iso -5 só entrou no Nordeste Transmontano, é incrível como acumulou 5 a 10 cm no Alentejo quando a temperatura a 850hPa deveria estar nos -3ºC.  

Vamos a ver... ainda faltam muitos dias e tudo ainda pode mudar. E fico à espera da previsão especial do Seringador amanhã 

E agora vou-me embora que tenho exame daqui a meia-hora...


----------



## lsalvador (16 Jan 2007 às 13:46)

Ola pessoal,

Eu para a semana tenho umas férias já marcadas na serra da estrela, desde dia 26 ate 29 de Janeiro, o mais certo é ser com neve   

Espero conseguir fazer uma boa reportagem fotográfica do evento.


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jan 2007 às 13:48)

Falta tanto tempo para isso acontecer....Não se metam já a falar de cotas de neve....

Porque se nao o mais provavel é ficar muita gente desiludida.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 13:56)

tozequio disse:


> Por acaso é verdade que olhando para a entrada de 29 de Janeiro fico pasmado como nevou a cotas tão baixas, a iso -5 só entrou no Nordeste Transmontano, é incrível como acumulou 5 a 10 cm no Alentejo quando a temperatura a 850hPa deveria estar nos -3ºC.
> 
> Vamos a ver... ainda faltam muitos dias e tudo ainda pode mudar. E fico à espera da previsão especial do Seringador amanhã
> 
> E agora vou-me embora que tenho exame daqui a meia-hora...



No dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006, a iso -5ºC atravessou praticamente todo o país de norte para sul.
Quando nevou em Lisboa a iso estaria próximo de -5ºC / -6ºC.


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

dj_alex disse:


> Falta tanto tempo para isso acontecer....Não se metam já a falar de cotas de neve....
> 
> Porque se nao o mais provavel é ficar muita gente desiludida.



Não achas que devemos preparar todos a chegada deste temporal? Achas normal acontecer uma coisa mais forte que o 29 de Janeiro, apenas 1 ano depois? Achas que a nossa população tá preprada para conduzir com neve e gelo nas estradas?

Para mim isso é que é a verdadeira protecção civil, o prevenir. Imaginas o Porto com as estradas com 4cm de neve?


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 14:02)

Dan disse:


> No dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006, a iso -5ºC atravessou praticamente todo o país de norte para sul.
> Quando nevou em Lisboa a iso estaria próximo de -5ºC / -6ºC.



E agora os modelos mostram ainda mais não mostram?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 14:05)

LUPER disse:


> Não achas que devemos preparar todos a chegada deste temporal? Achas normal acontecer uma coisa mais forte que o 29 de Janeiro, apenas 1 ano depois? Achas que a nossa população tá preprada para conduzir com neve e gelo nas estradas?
> 
> Para mim isso é que é a verdadeira protecção civil, o prevenir. Imaginas o Porto com as estradas com 4cm de neve?



Pois tens razão mas que se pode fazer tá tudo a dormir só quando abrirem a porta (se conseguirem) é que se espantão.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 14:07)

LUPER disse:


> E agora os modelos mostram ainda mais não mostram?



Muito mais amigo luper! Akela iso -10. ui Se akilo entra ca para dentro! Seria uma coixa linda. A iso k mostra no GFS é-5


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 14:12)

LUPER disse:


> E agora os modelos mostram ainda mais não mostram?



Sim, mas também mostram que quando entra a isa -5ºC a precipitação é muito pouca ou mesmo nula. 
A esta distância os modelos devem ser encarados como uma tendência, não se deve fazer uma previsão muito pormenorizada pois ainda faltam muitas saídas.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 14:14)

Dan disse:


> Sim, mas também mostram que quando entra a isa -5ºC a precipitação é muito pouca ou mesmo nula.
> A esta distância os modelos devem ser encarados como uma tendência, não se deve fazer uma previsão muito pormenorizada pois ainda faltam muitas saídas.


  Hora ai esta a voz da razao


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 14:15)

Fil disse:


> Lendo estas últimas páginas, parece que vem aí uma era glaciar
> 
> Entradas destas sempre tivemos (mesmo nos anos mais quentes) e vamos continuar a ter! É só uma entrada fria (a 2º do inverno e a 1º a sério), não é nenhum fevereiro de 1956!
> 
> ...



Fil, nem que nos entre a -20 tu vais admitir que algo não está bem com a teoria que defendes, a iso 10 é normal no nosso pais a -7 é que não é normal, percebes? Não é normal nevar todos os anos à cota 0 no nosso país, eu tenho 33 e só me recordo de 2 situações a de 87 e 2006


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 14:22)

LUPER disse:


> Fil, nem que nos entre a -20 tu vais admitir que algo não está bem com a teoria que defendes, a iso 10 é normal no nosso pais a -7 é que não é normal, percebes? Não é normal nevar todos os anos à cota 0 no nosso país, eu tenho 33 e só me recordo de 2 situações a de 87 e 2006



Não será dos ciclos maritimos(marés vivas) eles ocorrem de 10 em 10 anos sensivelmente e á uns anos que se sente mais e outros nem tanto, e este ano ainda estão a ocorrer o que pode afectar a circulaçao de ar na atmosfera...digo eu nao sei


----------



## GranNevada (16 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

DAN :

donde "sacaste" aqueles 3 mapas de arquivo ?
Obrigado .


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

LUPER disse:


> Não achas que devemos preparar todos a chegada deste temporal? Achas normal acontecer uma coisa mais forte que o 29 de Janeiro, apenas 1 ano depois? Achas que a nossa população tá preprada para conduzir com neve e gelo nas estradas?
> 
> Para mim isso é que é a verdadeira protecção civil, o prevenir. Imaginas o Porto com as estradas com 4cm de neve?






Dan disse:


> Sim, mas também mostram que quando entra a isa -5ºC a precipitação é muito pouca ou mesmo nula.
> A esta distância os modelos devem ser encarados como uma tendência, não se deve fazer uma previsão muito pormenorizada pois ainda faltam muitas saídas.



Acho que o DAN acabou de responder por mim....Ainda falta bastante tempo e o GFS vai tirar frio de certeza.....

Para que fazer já previsoes de cota de neve, quando nem a 3 dias o GFS é fiavel??


----------



## RMira (16 Jan 2007 às 15:42)

Se em Setúbal ou cá na Castanheira do Ribatejo (durante o dia) caisse um floco que desse para fotografar já eu ficava radiante...vamos esperar pela saída das 12h então...está quase e segundo o Seringador esta a par da das 0h são as quais se pode contar mais...a ver vamos o que sai desta vez, esperemos mais frio e mais chuva...


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 15:45)

Dan disse:


> No dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006, a iso -5ºC atravessou praticamente todo o país de norte para sul.
> Quando nevou em Lisboa a iso estaria próximo de -5ºC / -6ºC.



Então o mapa que está no wetterzentrale não é muito fiável, já que nesse mapa a -5 nem sequer chegou a Coimbra


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2007 às 15:51)

Boas tardes!!

Viva o quentinho!! ehehe

verifiquem a acentuada subida de temperatura:

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif

Onde anda o frio  ????


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 15:52)

Está a sair a run das 12h  

Por agora ainda só dá   , aquele AA em cima da Peninsula


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 15:52)

]ToRnAdO[;23706 disse:
			
		

> Boas tardes!!
> 
> Viva o quentinho!! ehehe
> 
> ...



   

Para a semana falamos...


----------



## GranNevada (16 Jan 2007 às 15:54)

tozequio :

o mapa do Wetterzentrale é fiável , mas é das 00 h. enquanto os outros são das 06 , 12 e 18 h. , onde se pode ver muito bem como a iso -5 "viaja" de Norte a Sul .
Perdi foi o enlace para ver aqueles arquivos . Nem sempre basta ver o mapa das 00 h.


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 15:57)

GranNevada disse:


> tozequio :
> 
> o mapa do Wetterzentrale é fiável , mas é das 00 h. enquanto os outros são das 06 , 12 e 18 h. , onde se pode ver muito bem como a iso -5 "viaja" de Norte a Sul .
> Perdi foi o enlace para ver aqueles arquivos . Nem sempre basta ver o mapa das 00 h.



Tens razão, parece que o wetterzentrale só disponibiliza mapas das 00h


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2007 às 15:57)

tozequio disse:


> Para a semana falamos...



Para isso...se fosse viavel falariamos de uma grande tempestade e não de um grande frio   

Mas amigo... nem uma coisa nem outra!! isto vai continuar uma seca!!!


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 16:07)

GranNevada disse:


> DAN :
> 
> donde "sacaste" aqueles 3 mapas de arquivo ?
> Obrigado .



São tirados deste site que têm um arquivo mais completo mas só para os 2 ou 3 últimos anos.
http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 16:10)

Dan disse:


> No dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006, a iso -5ºC atravessou praticamente todo o país de norte para sul.
> Quando nevou em Lisboa a iso estaria próximo de -5ºC / -6ºC.



DAN,

Uma coisa é "os modelos mostram", outra coisa é o que realmente aconteceu 
Eles só mostraram a -5 a 24h e só no Norte e não como aconteceu a entrar pelo sul do continente a dentro 

Os modelos nunca mostarm a temperatura como deve ser, senão como é que nevava nos picos da Madeira com uma ISO 5/6 a 850hPa como eles mostravam?


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

O que aconteceu além dos mapas colocados pelo DAN foi mais nesta óptica


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 16:17)

GranNevada disse:


> tozequio :
> 
> o mapa do Wetterzentrale é fiável , mas é das 00 h. enquanto os outros são das 06 , 12 e 18 h. , onde se pode ver muito bem como a iso -5 "viaja" de Norte a Sul .
> Perdi foi o enlace para ver aqueles arquivos . Nem sempre basta ver o mapa das 00 h.



Sim,

Mas isso foi o que aconteceu e ficou registado nos arquivos, mas o que os modelos mostravam na semana desse evento nunca foi aquilo que realmente aconteceu, agora estão a meter mais ainda do que no ano passado, isto na minha húmilde opinião?


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 16:25)

Seringador disse:


> DAN,
> 
> Uma coisa é "os modelos mostram", outra coisa é o que realmente aconteceu
> Eles só mostraram a -5 a 24h e só no Norte e não como aconteceu a entrar pelo sul do continente a dentro
> ...



Não estou a entender, então o que aconteceu no ano passado foi a precipitação de neve ao nível do mar com iso -3ºC a 850 hPa e aqueles mapas estão errados?


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

Esta saída tirou-nos frio, tanto a 500hPa como a 850hPa


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 17:17)

Dan disse:


> Não estou a entender, então o que aconteceu no ano passado foi a precipitação de neve ao nível do mar com iso -3ºC a 850 hPa e aqueles mapas estão errados?



De facto não estás entender aquilo que eu estou a mencionar 
O que eu digo é esses mapas são o registo do que aconteceu, mas naquela altura na semana antes desse evento nunca mostraram a iso -5º, a não ser nas 24h antes (saída das 12 do dia 28), portanto agora estão a mostrar mais mas o que irá acontecer e ficar registado em arquivo é que poderá ser mais impressionante.
Não sei se me fiz entender


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2007 às 17:19)

detesto atirar foguetes pro andar antes da festa comaçar! 
alguem sabe kd sai a proxima run?


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 17:25)

tozequio disse:


> Esta saída tirou-nos frio, tanto a 500hPa como a 850hPa




Sim realmente tirou...   Mas apenas nesses dias 23  e 24, agora vai lá mais para a frente...  ISO 5 em todo o território, de lés a lés e com precipitação querem mais!! Eu sei adiou um pouco a coisa, o GFS anda a cheirar algo!   Vamos ver se não será no inicio de Fevereiro!    












Agora digam-me, apesar de ser apenas uma tendência, isto são ou não são modelos de sonho???


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 17:26)

Está com menos frio mas com potencial 
ele vai actualizando, mas mm assim vai fazer frio fora do normal 
Contudo gosto do 2ª painel vamos lá ver se depois da branca de depois dos anões em Janeiro virá a branca de neve em Fevereiro  
Eles não sabem nem sonham que não são os modelos que comando atmosfera 
Ainda pode mudar, amanhã espero que o ECM mostre a alta pressão afundar-se nas ilhas britânicas lá para 24/25 e um fluxo de leste continuo alimentara europa, inclusive a Ibéria


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

Bom exemplo KIM o Geopotencial está lá e amanhã vai ser diferente 
esperemos pelos ensembles e o ECM


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

ora bem ja sairam as primeiras previsoes para a proxima semana!deem um vista de olhos!!!



http://weather-meteo.com/forecast-in-for/Portugal.html


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Jan 2007 às 18:27)

Isto ja andava a cozinhar há muito!Já não escapa mesmo que tirem um bokadinho d cada um dos factores,mas estão a bater na mma tecla à muito tempo..!Para a semana "eu bou comer,eu bou comer até me lambuzar...!!"  Vai ser AWESOME!!!
Btw, um private p o tozequio...isso correu jóia?  Dia 22 e 25 repito a dose d exames...nesses dias, se realmente isto que esperamos acontecer "é que vai for"! 
Abraços p tds!


----------



## Snow (16 Jan 2007 às 18:30)

Os modelos andam e andam, que ha-de ocorrer o mesmo episodio do ano passado no mesmo dia, 29 de Janeiro


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 18:37)

Snow disse:


> Os modelos andam e andam, que ha-de ocorrer o mesmo episodio do ano passado no mesmo dia, 29 de Janeiro



"E a culpa é do aquecimento e da poluição, que e faz o tempo ficar maluco, e depois toca de nevar"


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 18:43)

Snow disse:


> Os modelos andam e andam, que ha-de ocorrer o mesmo episodio do ano passado no mesmo dia, 29 de Janeiro



Por acaso já pensei nisso era algo engraçado, mais que não fosse porque para o ano já estria toda a gente à espera de tal fenómeno!  

Mas tal como é dito no jornal diário online espanhol "Qué!" http://www.quediario.com/pdfs/madrid/160107mad.pdf, que o Alex apresenta noutro tópico, o que se começa a vislumbrar é um aumento de episódios de frio e neve para o final de Janeiro e Fevereiro. E eu acrescentaria que estão a entrar pelo Março dentro. Será que o nosso inverno está em mudança temporal? Ou simplesmente as estações intermédias (Primavera e Outono) têm tendência em desaparecer? 

Para quem não desejar fazer o download aqi fica o artigo em questão:


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

Eu acho que se nevar vamos ter meter uma bandeira para assinalar que o Mini-Inverno Europeu ocorre nos fins de Janeiro e inicio de Fevereiro em Portugal.


----------



## Santos (16 Jan 2007 às 19:49)

Os modelos continuam excelentes, metem uma -8 em cima de Lisboa  
Por este andar ainda vimos o n/primeiro passar de ski até alí


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jan 2007 às 19:49)

Segundo a ultima previsao para LX temos cota a 200mt para 26/1 às 12H (-8/-30)

Melhorou em relação ao ultimos. Vamos ter esperança  

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPT


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 20:06)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Isto ja andava a cozinhar há muito!Já não escapa mesmo que tirem um bokadinho d cada um dos factores,mas estão a bater na mma tecla à muito tempo..!Para a semana "eu bou comer,eu bou comer até me lambuzar...!!"  Vai ser AWESOME!!!
> Btw, um private p o tozequio...isso correu jóia?  Dia 22 e 25 repito a dose d exames...nesses dias, se realmente isto que esperamos acontecer "é que vai for"!
> Abraços p tds!



Correu mais ou menos   Dia 25 mais um exame e fico de férias por uma semaninha   Espero que tenha umas férias branquinhas  

Acho que o melhor é mesmo aguardarmos pelo fim de semana para começarmos a fazer contas à vida (isto é, contas em relação às cotas), o GFS ainda anda um pouco confuso, e parece estar a adiar um pouco o frio. Vamos a ver...


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 20:13)

Vamos ver a proxima run! Tenho alguma fe, k algo se vai alterar em termos de precipitaçao, i talvex mete mais frio, vamos ver


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 20:32)

Sinceramente fico mesmo muito de pé atrás... depois de tantos anos (20!) sem nada de especial aqui pelo Norte ter de repente 6 dias de neve parece-me demais...


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 20:36)

Minho disse:


> Sinceramente fico mesmo muito de pé atrás... depois de tantos anos (20!) sem nada de especial aqui pelo Norte ter de repente 6 dias de neve parece-me demais...



6 dias de neve   tu n pedes so 1, pedes lg em grande amigo minho  poxas vamos ter fezadaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mago (16 Jan 2007 às 20:42)

Vai tudo ao encontro da mesma coisa... Dia 24 Janeiro.... Espero novidades neste tempo já monotono.
As expectativas começam a aumentar.....Pelo menos três dias brancos, já não era mau.


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 20:45)

Aí em Trancoso só um cataclismo te impediria de ter neve, a precipitação não parece ser muita mas deve dar de certeza para uma acumulação razoável


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 20:56)

Autêntica ficção científica, este modelo atreve-se a pôr a iso -8 para Sul de Coimbra e a -10 mesmo à porta do Minho.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

Fogo tantos dias de neve eu ou vocês devem andar a sonhar


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 20:59)

vaga disse:


> 6 dias de neve   tu n pedes so 1, pedes lg em grande amigo minho  poxas vamos ter fezadaaaaaaaaa



Não seriam 6 dias a cotas baixas, apenas em 1 ou 2 é que seria possível, SE se mantivessem os modelos actuais (e o "se" é muito importante já que estamos a falar de algo com um gap temporal ainda grande). Mas a partir de cotas de 600 metros mais ou menos aí sim poderia cair neve durante vários dias seguidos. Mas temos que aguardar pela evolução dos modelos antes de poder dizer com certezas o que vai acontecer...


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 21:14)

tozequio disse:


> Autêntica ficção científica, este modelo atreve-se a pôr a iso -8 para Sul de Coimbra e a -10 mesmo à porta do Minho.



E logo o modelo JMA que costuma ser sempre tão modesto


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

Minho disse:


> E logo o modelo JMA que costuma ser sempre tão modesto



Axo que vamos ter algo de espetacular


----------



## Mago (16 Jan 2007 às 21:26)

tozequio disse:


> Aí em Trancoso só um cataclismo te impediria de ter neve, a precipitação não parece ser muita mas deve dar de certeza para uma acumulação razoável



Esperemos não chovam cataclismos....   bem já acredito mais que venha aí "bomba", o frio estará cá a precipitação esperemos que nao fuja também


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 21:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Fogo tantos dias de neve eu ou vocês devem andar a sonhar



Ainda à pouco estava aqui e ouvi um click, será que foi o click da glaciação?    , é que estes modelos vão paralisar o páis na próxima semana, acreditem que vão


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 21:36)

E que dizer do Meteograma?

Já viram que só um membro foge à tendência?


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Jan 2007 às 21:51)

São 4 dias daqueles...!Esperemos pela continuação da saida dos modelos e esperemos que eles continuem bem fundamentados no mesmo!


----------



## chechu (16 Jan 2007 às 21:56)

Ola.  

Podem me fazer uma previsao para Paris durante esa semana doida.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 22:03)

Pois fala-se em clicks e eles ocorrem


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 22:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois fala-se em clicks e eles ocorrem




Os tais clicks


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 22:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois fala-se em clicks e eles ocorrem


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Jan 2007 às 22:07)

chechu disse:


> Ola.
> 
> Podem me fazer uma previsao para Paris durante esa semana doida.



Penso que para Paris, máximo dos máximos em termos de temperatura serão 3/4 graus(isto durante a semana toda..)Poderão haver alguns períodos de neve fraca lá pelo meio também!Cuidado é com as mínimas bastante baixas!!
Abraços!


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 22:20)

Mal... aquela depressão está a  desviar o ar frio para o Atlântico


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 22:22)

Minho disse:


> Mal... aquela depressão está a  desviar o ar frio para o Atlântico



Hum n m pareçe, mais frio a 500h i o frio vem um pouco mais cedo...Vou continuar a ver as saidas,ja ca volto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2007 às 22:38)

nao vai ser desta!por aki nem um floco vai cair!


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 22:43)

Parece-me uma saída melhor do que a das 12h para o início da próxima semana, mas para a parte final tiraram aquela -5 que se instalava Portugal adentro. Assim não há neve a cotas tão baixas como os modelos ontem indicavam.


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> nao vai ser desta!por aki nem um floco vai cair!



    tem calma homem, que vai cair sim senhora


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

tozequio disse:


> Parece-me uma saída melhor do que a das 12h para o início da próxima semana, mas para a parte final tiraram aquela -5 que se instalava Portugal adentro. Assim não há neve a cotas tão baixas como os modelos ontem indicavam.



Sim mete mais frio nos primeiros dias! i te um iso-5 bem la para o norte! i ela nos dias 24 25 metia uma iso-5 em td o pais! Amnha volta a por outra vex o frio para dias 25,26


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 22:47)

LUPER disse:


> tem calma homem, que vai cair sim senhora



Tem calma, amnha ele poe outra vex, meteu uma iso-10 em espanha durante varias saidas! N desaparece assim do nada! calma Vamos aguardar pela proxima run.


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 22:47)

LUPER disse:


> tem calma homem, que vai cair sim senhora



Os modelos hoje não garantiriam neve à cota 0, talvez nos 200/300 aqui para o Norte. A -35 a 500hPa despareceu completamente do nosso território, apenas há uma pequena bolsa a -35 no Atlântico


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

Claro que vai cair não tenham duvidas disso.

Caramba se não cai entramos todos em depressão


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

Foi uma saida menos boa mas isto no GFS é normal amanha volta a melhorar não se preocupem.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 22:55)

A tendência mantém-se. Por enquanto é uma entrada de norte e esse tipo de entradas não costuma dar muita precipitação aqui para Portugal.

Ainda falta falta muito tempo, ainda vamos ver algumas diferenças nas próximas saídas.


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 22:58)

tozequio disse:


> Correu mais ou menos   Dia 25 mais um exame e fico de férias por uma semaninha   Espero que tenha umas férias branquinhas
> 
> Acho que o melhor é mesmo aguardarmos pelo fim de semana para começarmos a fazer contas à vida (isto é, contas em relação às cotas), o GFS ainda anda um pouco confuso, e parece estar a adiar um pouco o frio. Vamos a ver...



Pessoal esta é a run da 18h  
Ou seja a mais péssimista, se assim lhe quisermos chamar de todas, ou noutras palavras a mais falível. Guiem-se pelo meteograma do Porto é mais fiávelque as cartas


----------



## Santos (16 Jan 2007 às 22:59)

Vá lá pessoal não vamos agora desanimar, ainda ontem aqui comentávamos que a saída das 18H é sempre a pior.
Ainda assim já se começa a ver algo


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 23:00)

O problema é que  o anticiclone nesta saída perdeu o seu formato meridional impedindo que o ar polar chegue rapidamente à PI, para isso contribui muito as megas depressões que circulam a norte da Islândia...


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

calma malta que é a das 18h, vejam como o fim da entrada é feito de modo brusco e anomalo


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:03)

Bem, esta saída já nos deixou deprimidos, agora é que fazem falta o LUPER e o Seringador para animar a malta


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:04)

LUPER disse:


> calma malta que é a das 18h, vejam como o fim da entrada é feito de modo brusco e anomalo



O AA sobe para as Ilhas Britânicas e corta-nos literalmente a nortada, também achei um bocado estranho


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

tozequio disse:


> O AA sobe para as Ilhas Britânicas e corta-nos literalmente a nortada, também achei um bocado estranho



E que raio de borrasca é aquela da terranova e da madeira  , achas que se comportam assim?


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

Em Braga era neve certa, mas a 180h.....


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 23:10)

Não é só em Braga vai ser no país todo


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

Essa janela a 180h parece-me ser de facto a melhor oportunidade para neve a cotas mesmo baixas, a -5 em parte do Norte e a -35 que chega a tocar na Galiza. Para além disso é durante a madrugada, o que pode ajudar.

Seria uma situação em todo semelhante à da madrugada de 29 de Janeiro, com a diferença que tinhamos um pouco mais de frio a 500hPa nessa altura.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

Minho disse:


> Em Braga era neve certa, mas a 180h.....



Minho podias-me dizer onde tiras-te esse grafico.


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 23:15)

vaga disse:


> Minho podias-me dizer onde tiras esse grafico.



Esta tabela do mesmo site que dei ontem:

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html?


Pedes para te dar Text Results e já está!


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

Minho disse:


> Esta tabela do mesmo site que dei ontem:
> 
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html?
> 
> ...



Obrigado amigo Minho


----------



## Santos (16 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

Não desanimemos, a "coisa vai"
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/animation.pl?id=GFS&mdl=grads/gfs/europe/panel2&file=anim


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 23:20)

tozequio disse:


> Essa janela a 180h parece-me ser de facto a melhor oportunidade para neve a cotas mesmo baixas, a -5 em parte do Norte e a -35 que chega a tocar na Galiza. Para além disso é durante a madrugada, o que pode ajudar.
> 
> Seria uma situação em todo semelhante à da madrugada de 29 de Janeiro, com a diferença que tinhamos um pouco mais de frio a 500hPa nessa altura.



Sim, mas também com pouca precipitação, pelo menos no norte. A precipitação que ocorreu no litoral centro e no sul foi devida à depressão que se formou a oeste de Portugal. Sem uma depressão a precipitação será muito escassa.


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

Dan disse:


> Sim, mas também com pouca precipitação, pelo menos no norte. A precipitação que ocorreu no litoral centro e no sul foi devida à depressão que se formou a oeste de Portugal. Sem uma depressão a precipitação será muito escassa.



Garantidamente! Sem ciclogenese seria mais uma vez a festa para os Espanhóis, NE e E....


----------



## Snow (16 Jan 2007 às 23:24)

Só agora vi os modelos, e tal como eu previa, esta saida, deixou-me entusiasmado.

Senão reparem, colocou a entrada de frio para mais cedo, o que é muito bom.

Sendo a saida das 18h, o frio continua lá, e alguma precipitação também.

Axo que a saida das 00, vai ser muito, mas muito melhor.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2007 às 23:25)

kando sai a proxima run??alguem sabe my friends!?


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 23:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> kando sai a proxima run??alguem sabe my friends!?



A essas 4h...


----------



## Snow (16 Jan 2007 às 23:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> kando sai a proxima run??alguem sabe my friends!?



às 5 da manha, mais ou menos


----------



## Santos (16 Jan 2007 às 23:28)

Continuo a crer que existe grande potencial, temos que ter calma, ainda falta tanto tempo ... 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/animation.pl?id=GFS&mdl=grads/gfs/europe/panel7&file=anim


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:28)

Para o Porto também daria para nevar a 180h  

Gosto da animação que o Santos colocou, a precipitação no dia 24 parece vir direitinha ao NW de Portugal. Pelos meteogramas não parece ser mais de 2 ou 3mm, mas já é melhor que nada


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 23:29)

Tudo a acordar à 05.00      , vamos começar a preparar mails, cartas, faxes e tudo o resto pra redacções das tvs, jornais e rádios


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2007 às 23:29)

tks minho!
tipo tou pessimista pk pra ja tds os sites dizem k so neva pas terras altas!e so os modelos e k demonstram o contrario!meteociel e k rulla s fosse verdade!akela neve a entrar por norte e ir ate ao sul!


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:31)

LUPER disse:


> Tudo a acordar à 05.00      , vamos começar a preparar mails, cartas, faxes e tudo o resto pra redacções das tvs, jornais e rádios



   

Calma LUPER, ainda faltam 6 dias para começar a acção, os modelos ainda vão dar muitas voltas, ainda vai haver saídas boas, más, assim assim, etc.


----------



## Snow (16 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

LUPER disse:


> Tudo a acordar à 05.00      , vamos começar a preparar mails, cartas, faxes e tudo o resto pra redacções das tvs, jornais e rádios



A essa hora tou eu no segundo sono  

A hora de mandarmos mails, cartas e faxes irá chegar, não duvidem.

O GFS anda a mostrar o potencial ja a algum tempo, algo de grande irá acontecer.

Lembram-se do ano passado?

Nunca o GFS mostrou o que se ia passar com tanta antecedencia.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 23:38)

O LUPER contagia tudo com o optimisno


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:39)

Snow disse:


> A essa hora tou eu no segundo sono
> 
> A hora de mandarmos mails, cartas e faxes irá chegar, não duvidem.
> 
> ...



Para ser sincero, começa-me a parecer que o GFS já está numa de recuar o frio mais do que de acentuá-lo, oxalá esteja enganado...


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

O Meteograma para Setubal  também está lindo se não reparem


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 23:42)

Malta, mas tá tudo a desanimar por causa da saidas das 18h?       , acreditem que este será apenas a 1ª queda à cota 0 deste inverno, a outra já tá na calha


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:44)

LUPER disse:


> Malta, mas tá tudo a desanimar por causa da saidas das 18h?       , acreditem que este será apenas a 1ª queda à cota 0 deste inverno, a outra já tá na calha



Eu já fiquei um pouco reticente com a saída das 12h, esta das 18h até me parece relativamente semelhante 

E digamos que são anticorpos do ano passado, ou já se esqueceram de Fevereiro de 2006?


----------



## LUPER (16 Jan 2007 às 23:46)

tozequio disse:


> Eu já fiquei um pouco reticente com a saída das 12h, esta das 18h até me parece relativamente semelhante
> 
> E digamos que são anticorpos do ano passado, ou já se esqueceram de Fevereiro de 2006?



nevou a 400/500m e é mau?


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

LUPER disse:


> nevou a 400/500m e é mau?



Mas nos dias antes os modelos indicavam uma possível cota 0, o que não se veio a verificar...


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

LUPER disse:


> Tudo a acordar à 05.00      , vamos começar a preparar mails, cartas, faxes e tudo o resto pra redacções das tvs, jornais e rádios



Para ser mais preciso a partir das 4:30  
Vai ahver neve, ai vai vai!  estou a ver muita malta a embarar novamente no pessimismo .

Vale uma apostina que amanhã muda tudo para melhor?   

Ainda se recordam... em pleno Alentejo


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

Aqui assim ja cai qualquer coixinha boa


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

O maior problema que vejo poderá ser a falta de precipitação, quanto ao resto estou bem confiante! 

Também sei que dificilmente nevará 3 dias em todo lado à cota 0ºC, mas pelo menos uma horitas ninguém nos tira! 
Quem mais se safará será o pessoal do Minho e Trás os Montes!


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:58)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Para ser mais preciso a partir das 4:30
> Vai ahver neve, ai vai vai!  estou a ver muita malta a embarar novamente no pessimismo .
> 
> Vale uma apostina que amanhã muda tudo para melhor?
> ...



Eu não quero é entrar eu euforias para não apanhar desilusões como as do ano passado. Nem imaginam como fiquei naquele 29 de Janeiro, o céu completamente encoberto, o termómetro a rondar os 0ºC e nada caiu das malditas nuvens   

Mas nem que seja mais, esta foi uma noite bem passada, a discutir modelos e previsões com o pessoal   E isso ninguém nos tira  

E confesso que estou curioso pela "previsão especial" de amanhã do Seringador


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 00:01)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O maior problema que vejo poderá ser a falta de precipitação, quanto ao resto estou bem confiante!



Quanro a isso este link parece bem animador  

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/animation.pl?id=GFS&mdl=grads/gfs/europe/panel2&file=anim 

Repara na massa de precipitação na quarta-feira a dirigir-se para o Norte.


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2007 às 00:02)

tozequio disse:


> Eu não quero é entrar eu euforias para não apanhar desilusões como as do ano passado. Nem imaginam como fiquei naquele 29 de Janeiro, o céu completamente encoberto, o termómetro a rondar os 0ºC e nada caiu das malditas nuvens
> 
> Mas nem que seja mais, esta foi uma noite bem passada, a discutir modelos e previsões com o pessoal   E isso ninguém nos tira
> 
> E confesso que estou curioso pela "previsão especial" de amanhã do Seringador



boas amigos, eu tb tou ansioso pela previsao do nosso amigo seringador, prometi a mim mesmo que vou entrar em blackout no que diz respeito a comentar modelos pois vou aguardar calmamente o que tiver de acoontecer vai acontecer.
mas e claro que continuo aki no forum numa de convivio


----------



## FSantos (17 Jan 2007 às 00:08)

Bem, pelo menos fresquinho vai estar...  

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-m...r=0&type=low&large=&fday=8&site=PO&region=EUR


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 00:11)

Eu não confio na Accuweather eles metem sempre os pés pelas mãos


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2007 às 00:13)

FSantos disse:


> Bem, pelo menos fresquinho vai estar...
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-m...r=0&type=low&large=&fday=8&site=PO&region=EUR



ele site para mim e de rir até nunca mais, agora que estamos na eminecia de nevar mesmo nas previsoes nem neve metem, noutros dias metem previsao de neve a torto e a direito     se alguem dominar o ingles e quiser  perder tempo com eles podia mandar uma mail para esses senhores a informar a llatitude e longitude do nosso país pois as vezes pensam que estamos no polo norte


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 00:17)

spiritmind disse:


> ele site para mim e de rir até nunca mais, agora que estamos na eminecia de nevar mesmo nas previsoes nem neve metem, noutros dias metem previsao de neve a torto e a direito     se alguem dominar o ingles e quiser  perder tempo com eles podia mandar uma mail para esses senhores a informar a llatitude e longitude do nosso país pois as vezes pensam que estamos no polo norte




Ademito! Esse site ta a ser vergonhoso  nunca mais me fio nessa treta  i Obrigada a kem me quis alertar disso i eu n quis saber  um gajo erra pah  Mas so falta mxm a precipitaçao i um pouquinho mais de frio!! Agr peço semp mais! E como o minho ker 6 dias semp a nevar


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

spiritmind disse:


> ele site para mim e de rir até nunca mais, agora que estamos na eminecia de nevar mesmo nas previsoes nem neve metem, noutros dias metem previsao de neve a torto e a direito     se alguem dominar o ingles e quiser  perder tempo com eles podia mandar uma mail para esses senhores a informar a llatitude e longitude do nosso país pois as vezes pensam que estamos no polo norte



Olha que desta vez, por incrível que pareça, até estão com previsões relativamente realistas. Repara na previsão para o Porto...





Dá hipóteses de neve na quarta-feira, aliás como parece segundo os modelos neste momento, e temperaturas mais ou menos de acordo com o que os modelos indicam.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 00:23)

Se calhar descobriram o nosso forum e ficaram a saber finalmente onde fica Portugal


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 00:27)

O que eu tou a ver era se nestes 4,5 dias tivessemos precipitaçao! tinhamos neve tds dias mais nuns lados menos noutros, mas tinhamos! Se estes modelos se verificarem i a precipitaçao aparecer, sera o delirio


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2007 às 00:29)

tozequio disse:


> Olha que desta vez, por incrível que pareça, até estão com previsões relativamente realistas. Repara na previsão para o Porto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tozequio mas olha que para a covilha já nao podes dizer o mesmo, temperaturas minimas de -7ºc    nao estou na torre! era bom


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 00:31)

spiritmind disse:


> tozequio mas olha que para a covilha já nao podes dizer o mesmo, temperaturas minimas de -7ºc    nao estou na torre! era bom



Tinhas 7 dias a nevar se ouvesse precipitaçao ehe hehe


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2007 às 00:32)

vaga disse:


> Tinhas 7 dias a nevar se ouvesse precipitaçao ehe hehe



era bom era


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

Eu só kero ver é o que o IM vai por! k alertas  Vamos la ver como eles se safam agr! Axo que tem k avisar as pessoas do que pode ai vir!! N é um 29 de janeiro mas sim a semana louca de janeiro de 2007


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2007 às 00:47)

http://weather.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0048
para dia 24 nao esta nada mau 
abraços e ate amanha


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 00:53)

spiritmind disse:


> http://weather.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0048
> para dia 24 nao esta nada mau
> abraços e ate amanha



http://weather.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0022

Esta previsão para o Porto vai de encontro aos modelos, prevê sleet para quarta-feira


----------



## RMira (17 Jan 2007 às 09:31)

Por muito que queiramos que esta seja uma excelente situação, os modelos indicam claramente uma diminuição gradual da precipitação apesar das descidas de temperatura...penso que mais uma vez vamos "comer o pó" da neve da Europa  

Espero muito estar enganado e que realmente tenhamos uma semana frenética de  e  mas será?


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2007 às 10:09)

Eu acho que as previsões continuam excelentes já que a precipitação prevista também nunca foi muita e é na precipitação que normalmente os modelos mais falham. O que já ninguem nos tira são 5 belos dias (ou mais, a ver vamos) de muito frio.


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 10:31)

Fil disse:


> Eu acho que as previsões continuam excelentes já que a precipitação prevista também nunca foi muita e é na precipitação que normalmente os modelos mais falham. O que já ninguem nos tira são 5 belos dias (ou mais, a ver vamos) de muito frio.



Sem dúvida Fil, aquelas temp. que o tozequio colocou para o Porto não vão ser alcançadas, com uma 522dam a preencher a parte NE do território é excelente e o frio já ninguém nos tira e a precipitação pode ser melhor 
Adoro este mapa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 10:40)

comekie sr seringador estamos a espera das previsoes! lol xD
logo que esteja no blog diz alguma cena abrç!



p.s akelas previsões ... http://weather.msn.com/region.aspx?wealocations=Portugal


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 11:04)

Boas,

Irei colocar a previsão na hora de almoço, mas estava-me a esquecer de uma coisa que mencionei na previsão de Inverno relativamente à 2ª quinzena, i.e. uma depressão cavada afectar-nos e com o Jetstream cortado, existem muitas probabilidades, após estas situação, de frio de sermos afectados por um stormtrack mais a Sul e o ECM já apanhou a coisa e parece feia 
Depois do frio a tempestade, será  
Afinal poderá ser animado esta 2ª quinzena.
Quanto à neve potencial isso é outra história, pq a precipitação vai-se fazer sentir numa estreita faixa do litoral sendo que o resto do país (salvo NE) irá provavelmente ficar a vê-la passar por outras bamndas mas, isso nunca se sabe, mais uns km para E e voilá


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 11:06)

Fil disse:


> Lendo estas últimas páginas, parece que vem aí uma era glaciar
> 
> Entradas destas sempre tivemos (mesmo nos anos mais quentes) e vamos continuar a ter! É só uma entrada fria (a 2º do inverno e a 1º a sério), não é nenhum fevereiro de 1956!
> 
> ...





Fil disse:


> Eu acho que as previsões continuam excelentes já que a precipitação prevista também nunca foi muita e é na precipitação que normalmente os modelos mais falham. O que já ninguem nos tira são 5 belos dias (ou mais, a ver vamos) de muito frio.



Gosto quando ficas mais optimista!   



Seringador disse:


> Sem dúvida Fil, aquelas temp. que o tozequio colocou para o Porto não vão ser alcançadas, com uma 522dam a preencher a parte NE do território é excelente e o frio já ninguém nos tira e a precipitação pode ser melhor
> Adoro este mapa



Sim Seringador, mas esse mapa que colocas é da run das 12h de ontem , o da actual run (saída das 6h) contínua com pouca precipitação para o Sul e também é pobre a 850hPa, uma vez que a ISO -5 já não desce tanto. Não digo que não possa haver surpresas faltam alguns dias , mas garantidamente que no nordeste transmontano vai ser um fartote  e em todo Norte e parte do Centro. Agora para o Sul esta cada vez menos provavel, mas também isso é o normal!  

Este é o mesmo mapa que colocaste, mas referente a esta última actualização das 6h.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 11:07)

lol pois o grande problema é a precepitação! mas ainda falatm muitas horas e eu creio k vai mudar para melhor!


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 11:10)

O Fevereiro Promete e gosto da forma como já colocam o ASnt. dos açores com um limiar junto da Ibéria   
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## dj_alex (17 Jan 2007 às 11:28)

Que vem lá frio acho que ninguem tem dúvidas...Agora quanto frio será, e a quantidade de precipitação...isso já é que já tenho bastantes dúvidas...


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 11:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Gosto quando ficas mais optimista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é das 12h de ontem mas sim das 00 de hoje  , olha para o canto inferior direito 00+180 e a das 6 que colocas é 06+168


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2007 às 11:32)

O meteograma para Setubal mete mais frio nesta saida como já esperava agora mete uma -5,5 a 850 hpa  mas nessa altura não mete chuva  mas mete chuva com uma -4,5 a 850hpa as ultimas duas saidas vem vindo a melhorar de novo a saida das 12 vai ser ainda melhor assim espero eu


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 11:35)

dj_alex disse:


> Que vem lá frio acho que ninguem tem dúvidas...Agora quanto frio será, e a quantidade de precipitação...isso já é que já tenho bastantes dúvidas...



Pareces o Tomé, por esta altura já esperava mais convicto  

Vai ser uma anomalia negativa que se poderá situar acima dos 8ºC tendo em conta a média, pelo menos durante 3 dias e superior a 5ºc durante 5/6 dias (22 a 27)
Será uma onda de frio?? hehehehhheeee


----------



## RMira (17 Jan 2007 às 11:42)

miguel disse:


> O meteograma para Setubal mete mais frio nesta saida como já esperava agora mete uma -5,5 a 850 hpa  mas nessa altura não mete chuva  mas mete chuva com uma -4,5 a 850hpa as ultimas duas saidas vem vindo a melhorar de novo a saida das 12 vai ser ainda melhor assim espero eu



Miguel, onde é que podemos ver o meteograma para a nossa cidade? Tenho andado à procura e não tenho encontrado...

Abraço


----------



## João (17 Jan 2007 às 11:47)

Que bom que era ter mais uma nevezinha pelo meu alentejo... 
Acham que é possivel??


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 11:49)

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html? é este mirones! Metes as cordendas de setubal i ves! podes por text only para veres em texto tb  abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 11:50)

Seringador disse:


> Não é das 12h de ontem mas sim das 00 de hoje  , olha para o canto inferior direito 00+180 e a das 6 que colocas é 06+168



hummm já descobri como lá foste parar, eles é que colocam por erro penso  no canto inferior esquerdo a hora da run errada!  

Então aqui fica o mapa correspondente ao teu, mas referente à saída das 06h!  






O que mais me chateia é aquela mancha branca no norte de África


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2007 às 12:06)

Boas a todos!!!
Sou novo aqui, mas ja a muito tempo que vos acompanho 
Moro em Coimbra, por isso espero ser mais um ponto no mapa de Portugal para trazer para aqui as informações que todos gostamos de ver...
Já agora escuzado será dizer que também adoro o  e a Neve!!

Já agora para a semana quais as hipoteses de Coimbra? e de Proença-a-Nova?


----------



## RMira (17 Jan 2007 às 12:07)

vaga disse:


> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html? é este mirones! Metes as cordendas de setubal i ves! podes por text only para veres em texto tb  abraço



Obrigado vaga!


----------



## João (17 Jan 2007 às 12:08)

Venha o frio e a neve em força que mal posso esperar!!!!!


----------



## dj_alex (17 Jan 2007 às 12:14)

Seringador disse:


> Vai ser uma anomalia negativa que se poderá situar acima dos 8ºC tendo em conta a média, pelo menos durante 3 dias e superior a 5ºc durante 5/6 dias (22 a 27)
> Será uma onda de frio?? hehehehhheeee



Talvez seja, talvez seja


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 12:29)

Boas

ÚLTIMA HORA....   
QUANDO AS FAX CHART SOFREM CORRECÇÕES É MUITA BOM SINAL
Se calhar não tinham colocado as linhas dam, e ela já está colada a Viana e atrás vem uma cintura convectiva, bons sinais para o Litoral e NW da Península, espero é que depois na 6ª feira o Sul veja mais precipitação 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 12:39)

O ensemble já saiu e existem mais linhas par o dia 23 embora em pequena quantidade, mas é como vos disse já me contentava com 5mm, para o sul é menos mas vamos aguardar..
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2007 às 12:49)

Seringador disse:


> O ensemble já saiu e existem mais linhas par o dia 23 embora em pequena quantidade, mas é como vos disse já me contentava com 5mm, para o sul é menos mas vamos aguardar..
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png



O problema vai ser a precipitação. Tal como estão os modelos a precipitação vais ser muito fraca, nomeadamente no interior. O GFS costuma exagerar um pouco na precipitação, acaba sempre por cair menos que o que o previsto.

Ainda faltam muitas saídas e pode ser que voltem a colocar uma depressão a oeste da península.


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 12:56)

Dan disse:


> O GFS costuma exagerar um pouco na precipitação, acaba sempre por cair menos que o que o previsto.
> 
> Normalmente é ao contrário isto no meu ponto de vista de experiência de análise dos mesmos


----------



## RMira (17 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA....
> QUANDO AS FAX CHART SOFREM CORRECÇÕES É MUITA BOM SINAL
> ...




Isso pode significar o quê? Alteração para melhor na próxima run?


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2007 às 13:07)

Seringador disse:


> Dan disse:
> 
> 
> > O GFS costuma exagerar um pouco na precipitação, acaba sempre por cair menos que o que o previsto.
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 13:17)

ora bem vamos la por os pontos nos i´s!
está prevista precipitação fraca a média,com mais frequencia a norte do sistema montanhoso montejunto estrela!o que nao quer dizer que o sul esteja isento ja o ano passado no dia 29 estava em nelas e nem um pingo de neve caiu enquanto na figueira e lisboa etc caiu neve!por isso nao vamos por de parte esta situação de precipitação!julgo que onde haja precipitaçao havera neve nomeadamente na quarta e sexta feira ja que segunda feira será a grande oportunidade para bragança ter um nevão como os dos anos 80!


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2007 às 13:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ora bem vamos la por os pontos nos i´s!
> está prevista precipitação fraca a média,com mais frequencia a norte do sistema montanhoso montejunto estrela!o que nao quer dizer que o sul esteja isento ja o ano passado no dia 29 estava em nelas e nem um pingo de neve caiu enquanto na figueira e lisboa etc caiu neve!por isso nao vamos por de parte esta situação de precipitação!julgo que onde haja precipitaçao havera neve nomeadamente na quarta e sexta feira ja que segunda feira será a grande oportunidade para bragança ter um nevão como os dos anos 80!



Nevões com vento de Norte é muito difícil, temos aqui muitas montanhas a norte que retêm grande parte da precipitação. É nisto que o GFS costuma falhar, nas previsões de precipitação quando o fluxo é de norte. No entanto, ainda pode ocorrer uma alteração nos modelos com o aparecimento da tal depressão. Nessas condições o fluxo já seria de oeste ou até de SW e aí sim, poderíamos ter o tal nevão. Tal como o GFS prevê é muito difícil haver precipitação em quantidade, pelo menos para aqui.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 13:43)

atenção dan estou a basear me no gfs da meteociel!é ke acima de tudo ao longo destes anos nunca vi uma previsão tao optimista,desde que é o 3 dia consecutivo ke da precipitação e frio juntos!(keira deus k estejas enganado..e se estiveres.. deus queira que neve! 
é curioso ver o gfs d dia 25 em trermos de precipitação!


----------



## Snow (17 Jan 2007 às 13:45)

Estamos ainda longe do evento. 

O GFS ora mete, ora tira frio.

Na precipitação é que não têm mexido muito.

Pode ser que apareça a tal depressão, vamos ter muitos dias de  

Axo que a melhor saida para analisarmos todos os aspectos irá ser a das 00h de mais logo.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 13:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> atenção dan estou a basear me no gfs da meteociel!é ke acima de tudo ao longo destes anos nunca vi uma previsão tao optimista,desde que é o 3 dia consecutivo ke da precipitação e frio juntos!(keira deus k estejas enganado..e se estiveres.. deus queira que neve!
> é curioso ver o gfs d dia 25 em trermos de precipitação!



Curiosa em que sentido Charlie? Por praticamente fazer o contorno das nossas fronteiras a queda de neve  

PS - O que é isso na tua barra de programas _eMule v0.47c_


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 13:51)

Brutal, so falta mxm a precipitaçao


http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/8d/gfsx_4panel_8d_eur.gif
http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/8e/gfsx_4panel_8e_eur.gif


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 13:54)

aí esta parece k estamos amaldiçoados!a neve nao ker entrar aki no país!
emule kal emule?! é so para peskisar!lol


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2007 às 13:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> atenção dan estou a basear me no gfs da meteociel!é ke acima de tudo ao longo destes anos nunca vi uma previsão tao optimista,desde que é o 3 dia consecutivo ke da precipitação e frio juntos!(keira deus k estejas enganado..e se estiveres.. deus queira que neve!
> é curioso ver o gfs d dia 25 em trermos de precipitação!



Claro que gostaria que ocorresse muita precipitação, mas já vi outras situações parecidas e com vento de NW, N ou NE é difícil. 
Mas ainda falta tanto tempo. Até ao dia 22, melhores saídas virão


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 14:01)

dan da so uma espreitadela no inm.es!para os proximos diz acho k ja s podem concluir algumas questoes


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

Alguém se lembra deste dia.

Uma situação parecida com a da próxima semana.






A previsão de precipitação para este dia.











O que realmente aconteceu foi uma precipitação de neve que aqui nem chegou a 1 cm e no resto do país acho que não caiu nada.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2007 às 14:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> dan da so uma espreitadela no inm.es!para os proximos diz acho k ja s podem concluir algumas questoes



Sim, muito pouca ou nenhuma precipitação para os dias 22 e 23 nas Provincias de Ourense, Pontevedra e Zamora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 14:07)




----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2007 às 14:09)

Isto não é para desanimar. Volto a repetir que ainda faltam muitos dias. É necessário esperar pelas próximas saídas dos vários modelos. Ainda muita coisa pode ser alterada e passar a uma situação interessante, tanto a nível de precipitação como de temperatura.


----------



## Serrano (17 Jan 2007 às 14:09)

Parece que o frio vai regressar na próxima semana, agora a neve já acho menos possível, porque, como referiu o Dan, com ventos de Norte e Nordeste a precipitação não costuma ser nada de especial. Em situações parecidas com esta, normalmente vemos um ou dois aguaceiros de neve que não dão para branquear a paisagem. Bom, mas ainda faltam alguns dias e qualquer desvio pode provocar a diferença entre um dia de sol e um dia de neve.


----------



## Santos (17 Jan 2007 às 14:34)

Com calma e jeito vai vir precipatação que dará um belo efeito  

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/animation.pl?id=GFS&mdl=grads/gfs/europe/panel2&file=anim


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 14:37)

Ah i tal pk é jovem Mt bom so falta um pouco mais de precipitaçao


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 15:11)

Santos disse:


> Com calma e jeito vai vir precipatação que dará um belo efeito
> 
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/animation.pl?id=GFS&mdl=grads/gfs/europe/panel2&file=anim



Para dia 22 não deve faltar, a partir daí é que parece que Portugal tem um escudo à volta que não deixa que a precipitação entre, está a Norte, a Oeste e a Leste mas no nosso território nada.

Pelo menos o ensemble do Porto das 6h não está nada mau, alguma precipitação e frio garantido (e é bom ver aquelas linhas a fugir para baixo dos -5   )


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 15:32)

Serrano disse:


> Parece que o frio vai regressar na próxima semana, agora a neve já acho menos possível, porque, como referiu o Dan, com ventos de Norte e Nordeste a precipitação não costuma ser nada de especial. Em situações parecidas com esta, normalmente vemos um ou dois aguaceiros de neve que não dão para branquear a paisagem. Bom, mas ainda faltam alguns dias e qualquer desvio pode provocar a diferença entre um dia de sol e um dia de neve.



Já tivemos umas de N que marcaram a diferença, atis como a de 22 Nov. de 2005 e 29 Janeiro de 2006 

A ver vamos bastam uns km para mudar o panorama, mas repito o potencial está lá.


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 15:35)

Seringador disse:


> Já tivemos umas de N que marcaram a diferença, atis como a de 22 Nov. de 2005 e 29 Janeiro de 2006
> 
> A ver vamos bastam uns km para mudar o panorama, mas repito o potencial está lá.




Amigo Seringador, vais actualizar o teu bolg quando?


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 15:38)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Irei colocar a previsão na hora de almoço, mas estava-me a esquecer de uma coisa que mencionei na previsão de Inverno relativamente à 2ª quinzena, i.e. uma depressão cavada afectar-nos e com o Jetstream cortado, existem muitas probabilidades, após estas situação, de frio de sermos afectados por um stormtrack mais a Sul e o ECM já apanhou a coisa e parece feia
> Depois do frio a tempestade, será
> ...


 

Ja colocaste a tua previsao? ou eu n vi


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

vaga disse:


> Amigo Seringador, vais actualizar o teu bolg quando?



Caro vaga
Era para actualizar durante o almoço, mas surgiu um imprevisto e estou neste momento a tratar disso, penso que dentro de uns 40 minutos já estará actualizado 
Saudações Meteo


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 15:41)

Seringador disse:


> Caro vaga
> Era para actualizar durante o almoço, mas surgiu um imprevisto e estou neste momento a tratar disso, penso que dentro de uns 40 minutos já estará actualizado
> Saudações Meteo



Obrigado amigO seringador  Tras alegrias, para animar a malta  Abraço


----------



## Serrano (17 Jan 2007 às 15:51)

Seringador disse:


> Já tivemos umas de N que marcaram a diferença, atis como a de 22 Nov. de 2005 e 29 Janeiro de 2006
> 
> A ver vamos bastam uns km para mudar o panorama, mas repito o potencial está lá.



Esqueci-me de dizer que estava a referir-me somente à minha zona. Os episódios mencionados por aqui não trouxeram neve, quer dizer no dia 29 de Janeiro ainda se viram alguns flocos, mas nem deram para molhar o chão. Vamos esperar pela próxima situação e desejar um belo nevão para todos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jan 2007 às 16:23)

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca--Portugal-Europa-LPBG.html


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

Acho que não vão gostar desta saída


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 16:31)

tozequio disse:


> Acho que não vão gostar desta saída



eu axo k vao


----------



## RMira (17 Jan 2007 às 16:32)

Que grande porcaria de saída! Realmente cá em Portugal quando muda é sempre para pior?


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 16:33)

vaga disse:


> eu axo k vao



O GFS tirou muito frio a 500hPa, a -30 já só chega a Coimbra


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 16:35)

mirones disse:


> Que grande porcaria de saída! Realmente cá em Portugal quando muda é sempre para pior?



que porcaria de saida pk? vcx n estam a ver o mxm k eu de certexa


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 16:36)

tozequio disse:


> O GFS tirou muito frio a 500hPa, a -30 já só chega a Coimbra



oh isso..ele nas proxima run mete outra vex, isso n me preoucupa, ele mete e mais frio a 850hp  ele na proxima run mete mais frio a 500hap


----------



## RMira (17 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

Nem sei se meteu mais frio a 850  Penso que nos tirou tudo, principalmente chuva e frio a 500


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 16:42)

sim realmente ele tirou mt frio a 500hap mas ele vai voltar a por  a proxima run ira ser melhor


----------



## Mago (17 Jan 2007 às 16:43)

Se não houver precipitação não quero o frio para nada por mim até podem estar 30 graus... Acho que os modelos iniciais é só mesmo para criar ilusoes.... neve nem ve-la

Este do ecmwf    nao tem precipitação.... snif snif


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2007 às 16:47)

Aquele depressão vinda do Canadá está a empurrar o anticiclone para cima de nos e com isso empurra o frio mais para Este Nesta saída está bom é para os espanhóis e Italianos  vamos ver se nas proximas saidas a sorte se vira mais para nos aqui no cantinho


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 16:50)

Boas, esta saída está a colocar mais precipitação a 120h, mas acho que para a frente ainda pode mudar qq coistita. 

Já actualizei a previsão no Blog até dia 26/01


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 16:54)

vaga disse:


> oh isso..ele nas proxima run mete outra vex, isso n me preoucupa, ele mete e mais frio a 850hp  ele na proxima run mete mais frio a 500hap



Sim mete mais frio a 850 e para a neve é mais importante a 850 , contudo a precipitação continua a não ser muita, basta um aguaceiro, já não peço mais.

Contudso estamo-nos esquecer do windcill e do desconfoto que poderá ser causado pelo vento, de moderada intensidade, mas muito desconfortante e não é por 1 ou 2 dias, parecem que vai ser 5/6


----------



## Santos (17 Jan 2007 às 17:06)

O Seringador tem razão, também não é assim tão mau amigos, e com mais um pouqionho de precipitação


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 17:10)

Calma, o problema e so akele anticiclone, mais nada! Se tivermos sorte, i akele anticiclone n se dirigir para ca, ainda temos mais frio, pk vejo uma iso-10 mxm em espanha, kuando a iso-5 ta prestes a entrar em portugal continental todo, akela procaria do anticiclone empuraa o frio para este! Se aquele anticliclone n se dirige para ca! ai ai ainda mais frio vamos ter! epa pessoal akele anticlone ja em varias saidas nunca se dirigiu para nos, agr que num saida de dirige para nos, ficamos assim? olha k isso, so falta a precipitaçao mais nada


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2007 às 17:12)

Bem so mesmo o meteogram para setubal para me animar temos  muito frio a 850hpa sendo mesmo nesta saida -5,9 a 850 por algumas horas mas continua a faltar a chuva


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 17:15)

miguel disse:


> Bem so mesmo o meteogram para setubal para me animar temos  muito frio a 850hpa sendo mesmo nesta saida -5,9 a 850 por algumas horas mas continua a faltar a chuva



Exactamente miguel! Agente ja sabe como os GFS funcionam, n viram ontem? Agente kere e precipitaçao mais nada! Miguel onde andas homem, preciso falar ctg


----------



## dj_alex (17 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

vaga disse:


> Calma, o problema e so akela m**** do



   

Calma malta não é preciso falar mal...


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

dj_alex disse:


> Calma malta não é preciso falar mal...



 sorry ai poh pessoal! Estes modelos poiem um gajo furibundo


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 17:42)

vaga disse:


> Calma, o problema e so akela m***** (...)





dj_alex disse:


> Calma malta não é preciso falar mal...



   
Realmente este tipo de linguagem não é bonito de se lêr por aqui , então mas isto é alguma taberna ou quê?  
Pessoal vamos dar uma imagem correcta do fórum, não para aparentar, mas para consolidar aquilo que ele sempre foi. Cai mal este tipo de intervenções...  
Eu também fico chateado, mas que posso fazer  Só se for uma dança da neve!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 17:43)

vaga disse:


> sorry ai poh pessoal! Estes modelos poiem um gajo furibundo




Vaga - cartão amarelo!


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 17:45)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vaga - cartão amarelo!



 prontos eu vou alterar o posto! Peço desculpa a todos os presentes i nao presentes por este meu acto lamentaval! N volta acontecer  Erro meu diginifikar o nome deste forum acima de td


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

Nestas imagens podemos reparar, onde se encontrava o anticiclone na run das 00. I olhem para a direçao k ele tomava, i olhem agora para a direçao que ele toma nesta ultima run das 18. Empurra o frio para este. .Nesta run o anticiclone vem para baixo, mais uma vex como ja disse empurrando o frio para este, I nas runs de das 06,00 empurravao para as ilhas britanicas. Algo esta mal, penso eu.! Como ja podemos ver variadas vezes n podemos confiar 100% no GFS. Espero, que esta situaçao que se verifica na run das 18 se altere na proxima run! I ke tenhamos mais precipitaçao.


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 18:11)

vaga disse:


> Calma, o problema e so akele anticiclone, mais nada! Se tivermos sorte, i akele anticiclone n se dirigir para ca, ainda temos mais frio, pk vejo uma iso-10 mxm em espanha, kuando a iso-5 ta prestes a entrar em portugal continental todo, akela procaria do anticiclone empuraa o frio para este! Se aquele anticliclone n se dirige para ca! ai ai ainda mais frio vamos ter! epa pessoal akele anticlone ja em varias saidas nunca se dirigiu para nos, agr que num saida de dirige para nos, ficamos assim? olha k isso, so falta a precipitaçao mais nada



Caro vaga,

Solicito que não coloques termos rudes e depreciativos e, que se possível não escrevesses tipo SMS, pode ser?  
AFINAL ISTO É UM FÓRUM PÚBLICO DE ACESSO LIVRE


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 18:13)

Seringador disse:


> Caro vaga,
> 
> Solicito que não coloques termos rudes e depreciativos e, que se possível não escrevesses tipo SMS, pode ser?
> AFINAL ISTO É UM FÓRUM PÚBLICO DE ACESSO LIVRE


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 18:18)

vaga disse:


>



A conversar é que a gente se entende.
Eu pessoalmente até prefiro aquele anticilone mais tempo na vertical e se possível deslocar-se para NE.

Mas meus amigos se aquela precipitação a 120h se verificar poderemos ver coberturas com muito significado acima dos 800m  
então isso já é bom para uma boa parte do território ou não 
depois bastará uma pequena alteração, mas os ensembles não estão famosos para a precipitação , precisáva-mos de uma situação atmosférica idêntica a que aconteceu em finais de Setembro e meados de Outubro, com um turbilhão depressionários a mergulhar de N e ficar quase geostacionária e precipitação convectiva


----------



## Snow (17 Jan 2007 às 18:21)

Meus amigos não vamos desesperar com esta saida, até porque a proxima saida, ainda poderá ser pior, no entanto acredito que a saida das 00h, nos dê indicações mais precisas sobre a localização do AA e da depressão.

Acredito em boas noticias la para as 4 da manhã


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2007 às 18:30)

Snow disse:


> Meus amigos não vamos desesperar com esta saida, até porque a proxima saida, ainda poderá ser pior, no entanto acredito que a saida das 00h, nos dê indicações mais precisas sobre a localização do AA e da depressão.
> 
> Acredito em boas noticias la para as 4 da manhã



E vão dois snow...se a saida das 12 foi assim imagino a das 18 muito pior... 
Vamos mesmo esperar ate as 4 da manhã para podermos ter noticias mais fiáveis..


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 18:35)

jPdF disse:


> E vão dois snow...se a saida das 12 foi assim imagino a das 18 muito pior...
> Vamos mesmo esperar ate as 4 da manhã para podermos ter noticias mais fiáveis..



Boas eu pessoalmente não acho que tenha sido pior, até pelo contrário nalguns aspectos a longo prazo 240h e a 120h

Um storm track mais a sul...heheheee
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Mago (17 Jan 2007 às 18:43)

Se o Anticiclone rumasse um pouco para Nordeste perto das Ilhas britanicas poderia forçar a Depressão a cair um pouco para sul criando um fluxo maior de probabilidade de precipitação para a Peninsula Ibérica sob influência do frio que o Anti-ciclone trazia na sua rotação horária.

Acho eu... não sei...


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 18:45)

Boas,

já me esquecia, para os pessimistas e já que não dram importância ás 120h aqui fica o meteograma:
reparem que tem uma BARRA AZUL e não azul com vermelho azul   
tem muito geopotencial  ou não?   

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 18:50)

seringador minha paixao   s isto s concretiza ate o barraco vai abaixo!!   


VAI NEVAR SIM SENHORA PK EU KERO NAO VAI SER NA PARTE FINAL QUE A PREVISÃO VAI MUDA!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 18:51)

o teu blog é a pura das verdades!nem mais!!!e alias até punha precipitação pa sexta!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 18:57)

Claro que neva nem que seje só um dia e hade ser no país todo


----------



## Snow (17 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

Eu também tou confiante que o AA se desloque um bocado mais para NE, e aí sim tinha uns modelos de sonho.

Axo que a iso -10 iria atingir o norte do pais, e a precipitação ocorreria sob a forma de leve levemente, e branquinha, NEVE


----------



## Santos (17 Jan 2007 às 19:17)

Eu que acredito sempre, neste momento informo que começo a não acreditar, salvo se se der o volte face, honestamente creio que como estão agora os modelos e depois de os revisualisar com detalhe, neve só nas terras altas mesmo, isto é a manterem-se os actuais modelos, espero estar errado, sexta/sábado teremos a confirmação


----------



## LUPER (17 Jan 2007 às 19:49)

Vai nevar meus amigos, vamos a ter calma que aquela depressão da terranova vai desaparecer   , vamos ter calma ainda falta muito tempo


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 20:24)

E se cada vez que saise um modelo atribuissemos probablidades do tipo 10% 50% de ocorrência de vários fenomenos é só uma ideia


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Jan 2007 às 20:25)

Estou a ver a neve cada vez mais longe... será...   
Bem que gostaria da sua visita, mas não sei...


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 20:28)

Angelstorm disse:


> Estou a ver a neve cada vez mais longe... será...
> Bem que gostaria da sua visita, mas não sei...



Vamos pensar que foi um outlier, mas realmente a coisa perdeu pinta... ainda assim ainda nada está perdido. Esperemos pelas próximas actaulizações


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 20:33)

LUPER disse:


> Vai nevar meus amigos, vamos a ter calma que aquela depressão da terranova vai desaparecer   , vamos ter calma ainda falta muito tempo




LUPER mais que ver a depressão desaparecer gostaría era de ver o a A deslocar-se para a Gronelândia!  Isso sim sería muito bom.


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2007 às 20:38)

Pois é! vamos ver


----------



## Minho (17 Jan 2007 às 21:02)

É verdade kim, sem o A bem esticadinho nem sonhar com a neve porque precipitação seria uma miragem. Falta o elemento que injecte ar frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera...


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2007 às 21:36)

spiritmind disse:


> Pois é! vamos ver



Se bem me recordo os mapas do SnowForecast o ano passado estiveram (quase) sempre certos...
Vamos    para que este ano também isso aconteça!


----------



## LUPER (17 Jan 2007 às 21:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> LUPER mais que ver a depressão desaparecer gostaría era de ver o a A deslocar-se para a Gronelândia!  Isso sim sería muito bom.



Isso tb kim, ainda a procissão vai no adro, é preciso calma e descontração.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Jan 2007 às 21:59)

Por experiência, verifico que as situações mais extraordinárias do clima aconteceram quando os modelos nada faziam crer que podesse acontecer.

Neste caso, a oferta era tão generosa, que se tornava difícil acreditar na sua concretização, ainda por cima a tantas horas de distância.

Prefiro que os modelos não apontem nada de extraordinário, porque aí sim, poderá acontecer algo realmente extarordinário ...  

Apesar de tudo, temos de ter paciência, aguardar com serenidade, porque estes modelos são como a tômbola do euromilhões, ainda vão dar muitas e muitas voltas, é só preciso ter a sorte de pararem no jackpot, ou seja no "perfect model".  

Aguardemos ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 22:23)

ja nem olho mais para os modelos cada vez tou a ver o frio neve e precipitação distantes! just wait.....


----------



## Santos (17 Jan 2007 às 22:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ja nem olho mais para os modelos cada vez tou a ver o frio neve e precipitação distantes! just wait.....



Easy amigooo


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 22:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ja nem olho mais para os modelos cada vez tou a ver o frio neve e precipitação distantes! just wait.....



Acho melhor olhares, porque mete mt mais frio a 500hap e a 800hpa Eu disse ia voltar a por o frio 500hpa Tamos num bom caminho, vou continuar a ver


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

Cuidado que esta é a run das 18h!!  

Metem precipitação a correr  ais junto à fronteira com Espanha de Norte para Sul hehe era o interior todo branco com destaque para a Beira Baixa e Alto Alentejo! Isto entr as 150h e as 174h, ou seja durante o dia 24, quarta-feira e madrugada de quinta. Enfim para mim vale 0.  
Se isto tivesse saído nas 06h ou nas 12h ai si estaría com alguma esperança.


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

vaga disse:


> Acho melhor olhares, porque mete mt mais frio a 500hap e a 800hpa Eu disse ia voltar a por o frio 500hpa Tamos num bom caminho, vou continuar a ver



e onde esta a precipitação??? no meteociel aparece alguma mas no weterzentrale zero de percipitação


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 22:39)

spiritmind disse:


> e onde esta a precipitação    pois so com frio nao neva



Sim eu sei disso, mas que podemos fazer? Temos que ter esperança nas ultimas runs que ai vem! I esperar que este frio tanto a 500hpa e a 850hpa se mantenham


----------



## Minho (17 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

Acho que isto se vai reduzir a muitooo frio para a próxima semana (o que já não é nada mau...). Sem uma depressão "satelite" tal como aconteceu a 29-Jan vai ser simplesmente impossível vermos neve grande parte do território... Talvez um bocadinho no extremo Norte...


----------



## Santos (17 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

Parece que segundo esta run onde existir precipitação neva


----------



## LUPER (17 Jan 2007 às 22:51)

Minho disse:


> Acho que isto se vai reduzir a muitooo frio para a próxima semana (o que já não é nada mau...). Sem uma depressão "satelite" tal como aconteceu a 29-Jan vai ser simplesmente impossível vermos neve grande parte do território... Talvez um bocadinho no extremo Norte...



frio é com toda a certeza, a neve será onde existir pluviosidade


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 22:55)

ora bem luper agora e k disseste tudo!!!estou indignado com as noticias nem um alerta em espanha ja existem noticias da vaga de frio aki nao!!!! 

pela 4 vez consecutiva k no jornal da rtp1 vem a falar da falta d meios do inem omfg!!!!!!!SO EM PORTUGAL ONDE ATE A NEVE GOZA COM NOS!!!!!
so da pra rir...


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 22:59)

Pessoal ainda tamos na quarta ainda falta 4 dias, o frio ja niguem nos tira, a precipitaçao que anda em roda da nossa costa pode entrar, falta 4 dias nao é 1 pessoal! Vamos acerditar!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 23:01)

Aqui deixo dois exemplos de um modelo que mais parece uma maldição ao nosso _rectângulozito_... Ora vejam lá se isto não é sinal de máquinas a trabalhar e logo falhas no pormenor...  






Aqui o nosso cantinho em maior pormenor:










Aqui igualmente em pormenor:





~

Agora a pergunta do milhão , será que as nossas fronteiras agora têm muros com kms de altura, criando assim uma barreira artifícial à precipitação?


----------



## LUPER (17 Jan 2007 às 23:03)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Aqui deixo dois exemplos de um modelo que mais parece uma maldição ao nosso _rectângulozito_... Ora vejam lá se isto não é sinal de máquinas a trabalhar e logo falhas no pormenor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tb acho isso muito estranho, simplesmente não acredito, ainda vamos ter muitas supresas vão ver


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2007 às 23:03)

bAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH        
REALMENTE É INCRIVEL! isto nem da pa acreditar!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 23:04)

FOGO...

Isso é racismo territorial


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2007 às 23:04)

Podes crer kim!! Parece tipo um escudo que afasta a chuva   temos  nesta saida todos os condimentos menos o principal a chuva


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

Estava a tentar ver os modelos mas não estou a conseguir abrir o wetterzentrale, acho que meia europa está de olhos nele. O que no tempo dos nossos pais e avós era mais uma entrada fria de rotina, hoje em dia pode ser esta a salvação para as sofredoras montanhas europeias 

Essa imagem do kim é o nosso escudo anti-neve em acção! Com entrada fria, até podia vir um furacão que virava logo brisa maritima. Não tenham dúvidas que a melhor parte vão leva-la os nossos felizes vizinhos!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

Só quando saírem os mteogramas é que vou tirar isto a limpo .

Mas reparem no fundo é bom sinal, porque significa que o que nós estamos a ver, pode (e certamente deve estar) estar longe da realidade!


----------



## LUPER (17 Jan 2007 às 23:10)

Fil disse:


> Estava a tentar ver os modelos mas não estou a conseguir abrir o wetterzentrale, acho que meia europa está de olhos nele. O que no tempo dos nossos pais e avós era mais uma entrada fria de rotina, hoje em dia pode ser esta a salvação para as sofredoras montanhas europeias
> 
> Essa imagem do kim é o nosso escudo anti-neve em acção! Com entrada fria, até podia vir um furacão que virava logo brisa maritima. Não tenham dúvidas que a melhor parte vão leva-la os nossos felizes vizinhos!



e tu continuas a bater no ceguinho     , tu nem com dados abres os olhos?


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

LUPER disse:


> e tu continuas a bater no ceguinho     , tu nem com dados abres os olhos?



De que dados estás a falar?  

PS: constinuo sem conseguir aceder ao wetterzentrale


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2007 às 23:44)

Finalmente já dá o wetterzentrale! Bem, parece que nbesta saida o GFS confirma e reforça o anticiclone que se aproxima de NO à peninsula afastando a precipitação para este  Para quem vive nas terras altas a partir de uns 700/800 m (moi ) há uma réstea de esperança logo no inicio da entrada do ar frio de norte com uma depressão no norte de Espanha que pode deixar precipitação considerável, para os próximos dias como muito aguaceiros dispersos e pouco frequentes de neve a cotas não tão baixas como se fala por aqui, isto na minha opinião claro.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

Sorte a deles http://jn.sapo.pt/2007/01/17/ultimas/Mau_tempo_em_v_rios_pa_ses_do_.html


----------



## Snow (18 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

So vos digo uma coisa!!!

Esta saida ainda foi melhor do que eu esperava.

Meteu mais frio a 500hPa, e mais precipitação, ou será que alguem acredita que a precipitação vai rodear o pais durante dois dias e nem sequer chega a passar por nós.

Se isto acontecesse, acho que iriamos entrar no guiness.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 00:50)

Bem bem  que confusão as isotérmicas a 850hpa vão entrar em pânico quando o tempo começar a mudar na Europa já partir de amanhã.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 00:54)

lol k mistela!!isso e bom sinal...


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Jan 2007 às 00:54)

E poderemos tb ja imaginar kkc para os primeiros dias de fevereiro!That's a promise...!


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2007 às 09:34)

Uma boa prespectiva para daqui a alguns dias, até -1 a 850hpa poderá chegar!


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 10:05)

Boas,

meus amigos, o potencial está lá e estamos no limiar, portanto tudo pode acontecer e quanto à precipitação, a mesma está um pouco melhor de 22/23 do que ontem, existindo potencial para a queda de neve nestes dias a 500/600m, se não for mais baixo , de resto para os dias 24/25, falta a precipitação.

Mas ainda poderá mudar um pouco


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2007 às 11:38)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> meus amigos, o potencial está lá e estamos no limiar, portanto tudo pode acontecer e quanto à precipitação, a mesma está um pouco melhor de 22/23 do que ontem, existindo potencial para a queda de neve nestes dias a 500/600m, se não for mais baixo , de resto para os dias 24/25, falta a precipitação.
> 
> Mas ainda poderá mudar um pouco



bons dias, o que me pareçe é quando o ar frio se instalar deixará de haver precipitação  mais uma vez vamos ver so uma queda de neve dispersa e pouco intensa 
mais uma vez ficamos a chuchar no dedo enquanto os espanhois ficam a curtir a neve


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 11:46)

Pois é spiritmind a precipitação vai ser o principal problema, mas para a madrugada a noite de 22e madrugada 23, existe potencial para cair aí na Covilhã


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2007 às 11:50)

Seringador disse:


> Pois é spiritmind a precipitação vai ser o principal problema, mas para a madrugada a noite de 22e madrugada 23, existe potencial para cair aí na Covilhã



espero bem sim vamos ver, ms já viste o norte de espanha e os franceses vão ficar literalmente enterrados em neve


----------



## Nuno (18 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

Fomos bem tramados pelo o anticiclone! Nem iso-5 ja entra, empurra o frio totalmente para este! Se este anticiclone n viesse tanto para baixo, tinhamos mais frio ainda, tanto a 500hpa como a 850hpa. Quando o frio esta a entrar é que vai existir alguma precipitaçao, quando ele ja esta instalado, ja n nao precipitaçao! Parece que tamos almodiçoados com algum coixa,ha sempre alguma coixa, ou é anticiclones ou n ha precipitaçao. Depois os nossos amigos espanhois e que se ficam sempre a rir! I agente a chupar no dedo! A malta do norte é capaz de ter alguma neve nas terras altas. Pois amigo seringador ela tem potencial, era muito bom que aquele anticiclone nao se dirigisse para nos, mas ja em 3 saidas que ele teima em se dirigir para nos afastanto o frio de nos Tenho uma pequena fe! So pedia para que akele anticiclone se afastasse de nos


----------



## Snow (18 Jan 2007 às 13:29)

Vamos esperar que o AA se mantenha a posição do dia 22, e fique la bem quietinho o resto da semana.


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2007 às 13:34)

Saída das 06h horrenda! Tira frio, tira precipitação e diminui a duração do frio para 3 dias...


----------



## filipept (18 Jan 2007 às 13:38)

Acho que me vou dedicar á pesca...


----------



## RMira (18 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Ainda faltam muitas saídas até lá...assim como nos têm sempre tirado as boas coisas pode ser que coloquem melhores ainda...eu acho que aquela depressão a oeste não vai empurrar o A tanto assim para cima de nós...aliás os A são mais fortes que as depressões e ela vai ser desfeita pelo mesmo...eu apesar de cada vez menos crente ainda acredito!


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

Bem, eu só veijo uma possibilidade neste momento para termos mais frio mas ainda assim poucas possibilidades de chuva já que a possibilidade de se formar alguma baixa perto de Portugal começa a ser cada vez mais baixa! para mim o Anticiclone teria de inclinar sobre a Europa, ou seja que incline de maneira que envie ventos de NE sobre nós, para ai sim as ISO penetrarem mais para SW que seria ajudado pela depressão cavada no Mediterranio...neste momento para mim vendo os actuais modelos seria o ideal para nos!!


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2007 às 14:11)

As previsões espanholas alimentam algumas esperanças de queda de neve para 2ª Feira, visto que dão essa possibilidade para o Norte da Extremadura com uma cota de 700 metros e como nós estamos logo aqui ao lado... no entanto, a acontecer, deverá ser na forma de aguaceiros dispersos, mas ainda faltam uns dias e nada está definido.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 14:38)

ora bem eu tb sou sincero...não me parece que haja grande possibilidade de nevar para aki!mas tipo a saida de janeiro do ano passado era muito identica a esta pode ser k tenhamos alguma surpresa!o ano passado alguem apostava na queda de neve na figueira da foz ou em lisboa???? pois é....!


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 14:38)

Fil disse:


> Saída das 06h horrenda! Tira frio, tira precipitação e diminui a duração do frio para 3 dias...



Não acho que tenha sido horrenda  para esses lados vai nevar bem 22/23


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 14:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ora bem eu tb sou sincero...não me parece que haja grande possibilidade de nevar para aki!mas tipo a saida de janeiro do ano passado era muito identica a esta pode ser k tenhamos alguma surpresa!o ano passado alguem apostava na queda de neve na figueira da foz ou em lisboa???? pois é....!



quem é que pensava que nevava à cota 0ºC   existem possibilidades de nevar a cotas baixas e mais uma vez reforço o ponto de que o potencial está lá e tudo pode acontecer.
O ECM mudou da água para o vinho e o GFS do Vinho para água pé   
eles nem estiveram a lidar bem com esta tempestade   , por isso não sejam pessimistas pq não esperav nenhuma situação semelhante à que está nas cartas em Janeiro, por isso até estou contente


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 15:02)

ora nem mais agora e k disseste tudo!é aguardar...e ter esperança!!


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jan 2007 às 15:03)

Seringador disse:


> quem é que pensava que nevava à cota 0ºC



Eu acho que pensava muita gente....ou pensa...


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 15:21)

dj_alex disse:


> Eu acho que pensava muita gente....ou pensa...



Lol 

mas uma coisa é certa os modelos não estão a lidar bem coma "coisa" e parece-me que poderá haver um aumento da pressão a W da Gronelândia, pelo que pode evitar a ciclogénese abaixo desta, isto porque as cartas estratoféricas não suportam aquilo que o GFS está a mostrar a após 180h, por isso vamos aguardar  

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/stratosphere/strat_a_f/gif_files/gfs_t100_nh_f168.gif

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/stratosphere/strat_a_f/gif_files/gfs_t50_nh_f168.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jan 2007 às 16:23)

Parece que uma vaga de frio vem a caminho la para o dia 22 ou 23

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif

E GRANDES NOTICIAS!!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif

    

VEJAM BEM OS MODELOS!!!

E COM ESTA ME VOU!!!


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 16:37)

Estão melhores     

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn844.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn904.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn964.html

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1021.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1022.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1023.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1024.html

Não se esqueçam que as fax chart têm agora duas cinturas por de trás da frente fria a 120 e 132h  
108 h: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack3a.gif
132 h: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack4a.gif

http://85.214.49.20/pics/Rtavn1321.png


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 16:38)

]ToRnAdO[;24209 disse:
			
		

> Parece que uma vaga de frio vem a caminho la para o dia 22 ou 23
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif
> 
> ...



Se esse teu modelo russo se concretizasse


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2007 às 16:43)

Seringador disse:


> Estão melhores
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn844.html
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn904.html
> ...



amigo seringador qual é a tua opinião aqui pa minha zona, achas que nevará bem ou nem por isso?
abraço


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jan 2007 às 16:45)

E aproveitando a dica do nosso colega spiritmind, para o final da semana que vem?


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 16:47)

Boas penso mesmo que melhorou, agora o frio é limiar para a ocorrência de neve a cotas mais baixas do que o normal 
Por isso vamos aguardar pelo ensemble, venha daí a chuva gelada para o Porto 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 16:50)

spiritmind disse:


> amigo seringador qual é a tua opinião aqui pa minha zona, achas que nevará bem ou nem por isso?
> abraço



Caro spiritmind, foi como já te tinha dito, sim existe bastante potencial até 300/400m, até ao Mondego, e se for mais baixo será por acrécimo 
serão apenas alguns aguaceiros


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

Seringador disse:


> Boas penso mesmo que melhorou, agora o frio é limiar para a ocorrência de neve a cotas mais baixas do que o normal
> Por isso vamos aguardar pelo ensemble, venha daí a chuva gelada para o Porto
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png



Sim estão cada vez a retirar mais frio... ou melhor, quando aumentam a precipitação diminuem o frio e vice-versa.  
Agora só mesmo para as terras altas do Norte e alguma coisa nas do centro.
A mim o que dá alguma graça são as preocupações do pessoaç de Bragança. Será que vão ter apenas 10cm ou será que mais


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2007 às 17:07)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim estão cada vez a retirar mais frio... ou melhor, quando aumentam a precipitação diminuem o frio e vice-versa.
> Agora só mesmo para as terras altas do Norte e alguma coisa nas do centro.
> A mim o que dá alguma graça são as preocupações do pessoaç de Bragança. Será que vão ter apenas 10cm ou será que mais



Tens toda a razão Kimcarvalho e ainda está tão longe, ainda hoje é quinta feira ...


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2007 às 17:08)

Seringador disse:


> Caro spiritmind, foi como já te tinha dito, sim existe bastante potencial até 300/400m, até ao Mondego, e se for mais baixo será por acrécimo
> serão apenas alguns aguaceiros



cá ficaremos a espera com ansiedade


----------



## tozequio (18 Jan 2007 às 17:14)

Parece meter mais precipitação, frio é que nem por isso.   Veremos, ainda faltam alguns dias, pode ser que a coisa melhore


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2007 às 17:59)

Para mim esta saida é melhor que a das 6 prolonga mais o frio alem de meter mais chuva no Norte e Centro ainda nada está defenido


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 18:17)

miguel disse:


> Para mim esta saida é melhor que a das 6 prolonga mais o frio alem de meter mais chuva no Norte e Centro ainda nada está defenido



É isso aí, amanhã só vou ver as fax charts mais nada


----------



## Snow (18 Jan 2007 às 18:23)

Uma certeza tenho eu, a Europa vai ficar enterrada em neve  

Muito  e precipitação para a proxima semana, vamos ver se nos toca alguma coisa. 

Maldito AA nao se deslocar mais para NE.


----------



## Nuno (18 Jan 2007 às 18:27)

Ela anda la de roda,e vai ter que entrar  Aquele maldito anticilclone e que podia ir para NE...Tenho a certeza que a proxima run vai ser muito melhor


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2007 às 18:36)

tozequio disse:


> Parece meter mais precipitação, frio é que nem por isso.   Veremos, ainda faltam alguns dias, pode ser que a coisa melhore



Tozequio, para já o Porto e terras do norte continuam com grandes possibilidades de ver neve que espero não seja pouca tendo em conta oaumento de precipitação para essa zona (caso estes modelos se confirmem).
Mais para baixo os padrões têm vindo a alterar-se como se verifica a "olho nu"
vamos ver


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 18:38)

Ele podia era ir para N ou NW aí sim o frio é quase o triplo da Escandinávia 
O Ensemble retirou 1ºC a 850 mas colocou mais um bocadinho de precipitação!
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
Amanhã veremos
Abç


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 21:20)

Vamos comer com um frio tão seco que até nos vai secar a boca


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2007 às 21:54)

Dan disse:


> Alguém se lembra deste dia.
> 
> Uma situação parecida com a da próxima semana.
> 
> ...




Eu tenho fotos dessa....

Só para comparar as quantidades... 

26-12-2004 - Entrada de N 






26-02-2006 - Entrada de NW


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 21:57)

Absolutamente fantastico


----------



## Angelstorm (18 Jan 2007 às 22:04)

Os meus ouvidos devem ter escutado mal...
Há pouco ouvi na tsf alguém do IM a dizer que haveria possibilidade de cair neve a cotas baixas, no norte e centro, interior... 
Terei ouvido bem?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 22:06)

Angelstorm disse:


> Os meus ouvidos devem ter escutado mal...
> Há pouco ouvi na tsf alguém do IM a dizer que haveria possibilidade de cair neve a cotas baixas, no norte e centro, interior...
> Terei ouvido bem?



Se calhar alguém tinha o micro ligado por acidente ao pé de algum meteorologista.


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2007 às 22:07)

Angelstorm disse:


> Os meus ouvidos devem ter escutado mal...
> Há pouco ouvi na tsf alguém do IM a dizer que haveria possibilidade de cair neve a cotas baixas, no norte e centro, interior...
> Terei ouvido bem?





Mário Barros disse:


> Se calhar alguém tinha o micro ligado por acidente ao pé de algum meteorologista.


 
Seria o dj_alex


----------



## Angelstorm (18 Jan 2007 às 22:08)




----------



## LUPER (18 Jan 2007 às 22:09)

Angelstorm disse:


> Os meus ouvidos devem ter escutado mal...
> Há pouco ouvi na tsf alguém do IM a dizer que haveria possibilidade de cair neve a cotas baixas, no norte e centro, interior...
> Terei ouvido bem?



Essa tá boa


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 22:14)

Hoje em dia falar e dar previsões de neve é quase uma barbaridade devido a certas teorias que andam para ai à solta...


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2007 às 22:20)

Ela vem aí, vem vem


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 22:20)

ora bem realmente é verdade isso da neve! www.tsf.pt kem kiser k confirme!


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2007 às 22:23)

Minho disse:


> Eu tenho fotos dessa....
> 
> Só para comparar as quantidades...
> 
> ...



Lindas fotos Minho, para a semana queremos mais sff


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 22:25)

..isto é bom d mais para ser verdade!!!!  ja viram os modelos do meteociel???quanto a precipitação???


----------



## tozequio (18 Jan 2007 às 22:47)

A run das 18h mete bastante precipitação mesmo quando temos o frio no seu ponto alto  

Na madrugada de terça para quarta temos no Norte uma -5 e alguma precipitação 

No entanto por agora ainda não está nada definido, não se esqueçam que é a run das 18h


----------



## LUPER (18 Jan 2007 às 22:50)

tozequio disse:


> A run das 18h mete bastante precipitação mesmo quando temos o frio no seu ponto alto
> 
> No entanto por agora ainda não está nada definido, não se esqueçam que é a run das 18h



Onda de frio de 15 dias, preparem-se


----------



## tozequio (18 Jan 2007 às 22:50)

LUPER disse:


> Onda de frio de 15 dias, preparem-se



Trocava isso por 1 hora branca aqui em casa


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2007 às 22:52)

tozequio disse:


> A run das 18h mete bastante precipitação mesmo quando temos o frio no seu ponto alto
> 
> No entanto por agora ainda não está nada definido, não se esqueçam que é a run das 18h



Felizmente o anticiclone perdeu a tendência a orientar-se Este/Oeste e mantém a sua posição a meter muito ar frio vindo directamente do Norte  

Esta run não dava hipótese, pelo menos no Norte, neve a partir dos 200 metros mas até lá....


----------



## LUPER (18 Jan 2007 às 22:55)

Minho disse:


> Felizmente o anticiclone perdeu a tendência a orientar-se Este/Oeste e mantém a sua posição a meter muito ar frio vindo directamente do Norte
> 
> Esta run não dava hipótese, pelo menos no Norte, neve a partir dos 200 metros mas até lá....



200? nem penses issto é cota 0 vais ver


----------



## Nuno (18 Jan 2007 às 22:57)

Eu ja vejo temperaturas maximas para o norte abaixo de 0! Eu ja vejo uma iso-10 a crer entrar por a penisula iberica a dentro, eu ja vejo uma iso-10 quase no sul de espanha, eu ja vejo chuva com fartura, nos dias de mais frio, eu ja vejo 15 dias de vaga de frio! Eu ja vejo neve para o norte todo! Eu ja vejo o anticiclone no sitio dele, o que eu queria mxm era akela iso-10 ca dentro


----------



## tozequio (18 Jan 2007 às 22:59)

vaga disse:


> Eu ja vejo temperaturas maximas para o norte abaixo de 0! Eu ja vejo uma iso-10 a crer entrar por a penisula iberica a dentro, eu ja vejo uma iso-10 quase no sul de espanha, eu ja vejo chuva com fartura, nos dias de mais frio, eu ja vejo 15 dias de vaga de frio! Eu ja vejo neve para o norte todo! Eu ja vejo o anticiclone no sitio dele, o que eu queria mxm era akela iso-10 ca dentro



Eu para já vejo que isto é a saída das 18h  

Foi bastante boa, mas acho melhor não entrarmos em euforias, ainda temos muitas saídas pela frente


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 22:59)

Começem as apostas    Eu vou para a cota 0.


----------



## Nuno (18 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

tozequio disse:


> Eu para já vejo que isto é a saída das 18h
> 
> Foi bastante boa, mas acho melhor não entrarmos em euforias, ainda temos muitas saídas pela frente



   Obvio que tens razao


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

vaga disse:


> Eu ja vejo temperaturas maximas para o norte abaixo de 0! Eu ja vejo uma iso-10 a crer entrar por a penisula iberica a dentro, eu ja vejo uma iso-10 quase no sul de espanha, eu ja vejo chuva com fartura, nos dias de mais frio, eu ja vejo 15 dias de vaga de frio! Eu ja vejo neve para o norte todo! Eu ja vejo o anticiclone no sitio dele, o que eu queria mxm era akela iso-10 ca dentro



Maia??


----------



## tozequio (18 Jan 2007 às 23:05)

Minho disse:


> Ma*y*a??


----------



## Nuno (18 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

Minho disse:


> Maia??



     Nao me importava de ser ela, mas se ela costumasse acertar


----------



## jPdF (18 Jan 2007 às 23:10)

Que vai nevar vai     ...pelo menos isso já quase ninguém nos tira...agora apostar em cotas de neve só la mais para a frente...vamos esperar por sábado e depois logo se vê... os modelos a melhorar e a porém ainda mais percipitação


----------



## LUPER (18 Jan 2007 às 23:12)

eu voto cota 0


----------



## tozequio (18 Jan 2007 às 23:12)

jPdF disse:


> Que vai nevar vai     ...pelo menos isso já quase ninguém nos tira...agora apostar em cotas de neve só la mais para a frente...vamos esperar por sábado e depois logo se vê... os modelos a melhorar e a porém ainda mais percipitação



Este fim de semana vai ser fundamental, lá para Domingo a situação deve estar quase definida. Se os modelos não mexessem mais a situação já seria excelente para o Norte 

Já agora, 1000 posts


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 23:15)

tozequio disse:


> Este fim de semana vai ser fundamental, lá para Domingo a situação deve estar quase definida. Se os modelos não mexessem mais a situação já seria excelente para o Norte
> 
> Já agora, 1000 posts



Vamos ultrupassar os 1000 posts de certeza a situação a partir de agora só vai melhorar por isso vamos todos ficar aos pulos (hehe falo por mim).


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2007 às 23:17)

tozequio disse:


>



Ou isso  


Meteograma para Braga, a concretizar-se era histórico pois teríamos 3 dias com neve algo que já não acontece segundo o Grannevada http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=22741#post22741 desde 1960  








Outra coisa que será interessante ver, vai ser a reacção das pessoas à entrada do frio com tanta intensidade de duração


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2007 às 23:18)

Vejam esta previsão...Valencia de Alcantara (Espanha) fica a 30 Km de Portalegre para NE. Cota de neve...200 m, mas sem pricipitação.

P:S. Vale a pena ler a revista RAM...agora em papel !!!!


http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Valencia de Alcantara-Caceres-Espana-Europa--7.html


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2007 às 23:24)

Bragança:

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca--Portugal-Europa-LPBG.html


----------



## jPdF (18 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Vejam esta previsão...Valencia de Alcantara (Espanha) fica a 30 Km de Portalegre para NE. Cota de neve...200 m, mas sem pricipitação.
> 
> P:S. Vale a pena ler a revista RAM...agora em papel !!!!
> 
> ...



Mas tambem dão esta previsão para quinta feira...Este região de Espanha fica logo "encostada" às regiões Portuguesas de Portalegre e Castelo Branco!!! 

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion-para-Europa-7-Espana-Extremadura.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 23:34)

jPdF disse:


> Mas tambem dão esta previsão para quinta feira...Este região de Espanha fica logo "encostada" às regiões Portuguesas de Portalegre e Castelo Branco!!!
> 
> http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion-para-Europa-7-Espana-Extremadura.html



São um pouquinho incoerentes estas pevisões . Mas pronto à falta de algo melhor, pelo menos sempre servem para me alegrarem os espírito  E atgenção sãodo meteored! Não de qualqueres borra botas!  É isso que me dá alguma confiança.
100 metros de cotade neve  
http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Badajoz-Badajoz-Espana-Europa-LEBZ.html












Muito optimisto parece-me, Deus queira que eu tenha de engolir estas palavras!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

hum!! esse site é bom em termos de previsoes?? 
a previsão po porto e simplesmente terrorifica!!!


----------



## Snow (18 Jan 2007 às 23:44)

Esta saida foi a melhor das ultimas 18h.

Para a saida das 18, está muito mas muito boa, o AA mantem a sua posição a NE das ilhas Britanicas, e isso favorece-nos.

Axo que a saida das 00h irá trazer muitas surpresas!

Aquela iso -10 quem sabe!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 23:46)

ora bem ja k anda tudo a falar em altitudes ka fica este EXCELENTE SITE!

com todas as altitude d pt temperatura humidade etcc!!


http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO/


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2007 às 23:47)

No ano passado uns dias antes do fantastico 29 jan. ...tb ninguem acreditava....mas "eles" disseram SIM...á neve. A ver vamos.


----------



## jPdF (18 Jan 2007 às 23:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> hum!! esse site é bom em termos de previsoes??
> a previsão po porto e simplesmente terrorifica!!!



Não me parece muito bom em termo de previsões...mete neve em Bragança para dois dias seguidos e Vila Real apenas verá chuva...Será isto plausível?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

era bem eu sinceramente....é melhor aguardar....!


----------



## jPdF (18 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ora bem ja k anda tudo a falar em altitudes ka fica este EXCELENTE SITE!
> 
> com todas as altitude d pt temperatura humidade etcc!!
> 
> ...



hum...a minha bela terrinha não faz parte dessa lista!!


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

jPdF disse:


> hum...a minha bela terrinha não faz parte dessa lista!!



Ai faz faz  

http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO/6/Sobreira_Formosa.html


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2007 às 00:03)

Minho disse:


> Ai faz faz
> 
> http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO/6/Sobreira_Formosa.html



Eu não sou bem da Sobreira...o lugar de onde sou chama-se Pucariço (tem 40 fogos e 60 habitantes)   ...Sobreira é a Sede de Freguesia...
http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&trf=0&lon=-7.862713&lat=39.765171&mag=3


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 00:08)

Nao encontro a serra da arrabida nesse site


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

vaga disse:


> Nao encontro a serra da arrabida nesse site



Portinho da Arrábida serve?? é que não mostra nenhuma localidade mesmo localizada na serra...
Portinho: http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO/19/Portinho_da_Arrabida.html


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 00:21)

jPdF disse:


> Portinho da Arrábida serve?? é que não mostra nenhuma localidade mesmo localizada na serra...
> Portinho: http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO/19/Portinho_da_Arrabida.html



Obrigado na mesma! N serve, porque o portinho e ca em baixo ao pe da agua, eu quero e la em cima 500 m de altitude


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2007 às 00:29)

Esta saida das 18h sem dúvida melhorou bastante em relação à saida das 06h (foi a última que vi), mas não posso deixar de notar em como o azar nos persegue. O grosso da chuva vai cair precisamente antes do ar frio entrar de pleno em Portugal, coisa que também aconteceu bastantes vezes no inverno passado!  

O melhor dia para ver nevar a cotas baixas será na terça, no resto dos dias a temperatura a 500 hPa será demasiado alta. Os meteoloucos da parte leste de Espanha é que devem estar a esfregar as mãos de contentes, as previsões são espectaculares para eles!

Para ver altitudes, acho que o melhor sitio é de longe o Google Earth.


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2007 às 00:33)

Fil disse:


> Esta saida das 18h sem dúvida melhorou bastante em relação à saida das 06h (foi a última que vi), mas não posso deixar de notar em como o azar nos persegue. O grosso da chuva vai cair precisamente antes do ar frio entrar de pleno em Portugal, coisa que também aconteceu bastantes vezes no inverno passado!
> 
> O melhor dia para ver nevar a cotas baixas será na terça, no resto dos dias a temperatura a 500 hPa será demasiado alta. Os meteoloucos da parte leste de Espanha é que devem estar a esfregar as mãos de contentes, as previsões são espectaculares para eles!
> 
> Para ver altitudes, acho que o melhor sitio é de longe o Google Earth.



Fil achas que devemos confiar na saida das 18h??? será fiável???...


----------



## Mago (19 Jan 2007 às 00:37)

Parece que colocaram a precipitação para 23 Jan, a seguir ja raramente, mas o frio aumentou


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2007 às 00:46)

jPdF disse:


> Fil achas que devemos confiar na saida das 18h??? será fiável???...



Pelo que dizem por aqui parece ser a menos fiável, mas é a que tem as previsões mais optimistas para nós até agora  

O litoral ainda tem bastante precipitação agora o interior coitado, sempre esquecido até pela mãe natureza  

Os dias que se avizinham fazem-me lembrar o que aconteceu em finais de fevereiro do ano passado. Aqui foram 6 dias de neve, mas com acumulações ridiculas devido à pouca precipitação. Escusado será dizer que choveu bastante no dia em que começou a entrar o ar frio, e depois de se instalar plenamente: bye bye precipitação... 

A ver as próximas actualizações


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jan 2007 às 01:26)

boas

bem pelo que tenho visto este mapa para dia 21 as 19h,  dá  entrada esta frente vinda de nw com alguma precipitação para Lisboa   mas claro temperaturas   





para dia 24 vamos ter então alguma descida de temperatura mais acentuada principalmente para o interior norte 





o que acham disto????

abraços meteo


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2007 às 08:58)

É impressão minha ou a run da 00h tirou-nos frio??
A precipitação estará lá, o que é bom...mas acho que tirou frio a 500h


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2007 às 09:52)

jPdF disse:


> É impressão minha ou a run da 00h tirou-nos frio??
> A precipitação estará lá, o que é bom...mas acho que tirou frio a 500h



É verdade, tirou frio a 500 hPa penso que muito derivado do facto do Anticiclone não nos largar desde dia 8 de Dezembro e ter entrado completamente em Portugal quando o frio a 800hPa será maior...penso que pelo evoluir da situação apenas tenderá a agravar e o A a "proteger"  Portugal da neve.

Que pena tenho de não estar na Europa central


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2007 às 10:24)

Bem se calhar o melhor será esquecermos as entradas de NW que só nos têm dado tristezas  o melhor é começarmos a pedir umas entradas de SW para animar isto aqui que anda muito parado...


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Jan 2007 às 10:27)

Para segunda feira o INM põe o seguinte:

"LA COTA DE
NIEVE DESCIENDE AL FINAL HASTA LOS 600M EN GALICIA, 800M EN EL
RESTO DEL CUADRANTE NOROESTE, SISTEMA CENTRAL E IBERICO Y PIRINEO
OCCIDENTAL Y CENTRAL, Y 1000M EN EL PIRINEO ORIENTAL Y LEVANTE."

É esmo esta a realidade...neve a cotas mais baixas poderá ser praticamente impossivel,penso eu...mas já é bom!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2007 às 10:41)

calma vcs sabem que esta saida e sempre má!vamos esperar por novas noticias!!


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 10:42)

Boas

Eles não se entendem mudam constantemente, agora hoje houvi alguém do IM na TSF, a dizer que a tempestade da europa do Norte não nos ia afectar    
também houvi mencionar a descida gradual das temperaturas nos próximos dias ( de 21 p/ 22 vai descer cerca de 7ºC, o que é Acentuada na minha opinião mas, isso é semântica, contudo ela é importante nas previsões ) e neve a cotas baixas se houvesse precipitação!

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

A partir do dia 25 nenhum membro se entende 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 10:45)

A precipitação do ECM agora o pessoal não fala da sensação de frio (winchill) que se irá fazer sentir e do desconforto térmico provocado pela descida acentuada das temperaturas 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2007011812!!!step/


----------



## Zoelae (19 Jan 2007 às 10:55)

Segundo os modelos a Europa vai sofrer uma valente e prolongada vaga de frio...vamos lá ver é se chega alguma coisa à cauda da Europa, que arrefeça a Europa primeiro, que depois em Fevereiro as massas de ar que vierem de N e NE já chegam cá mais frias.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 10:56)

Pois eu já tinha pensado no indice de Wind Chill as pessoas vão sentir-se na Sibéria


----------



## João (19 Jan 2007 às 11:02)

Eu tambem ouvi na rádio comercial a mesma coisa! 
Até pareçe que não se vai passar nada...


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 11:04)

A saidas das 00 foi falsa cuidado, que vamos ter pelo menos 15 dias de vaga de frio, sim 15 dias, ou estarei a ver mal?


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 11:05)

O IM coloca as cotas para dia 22 :
"Aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões do Norte e Centro e que serão
de neve acima dos 1200 metros, baixando a cota ao longo do dia
para 800 a 1000 metros." 
bem nem comento


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 11:06)

Esta saída do GFS parece ir no mesmo sentido das previsões do IM. A haver precipitação, teremos cotas de 800 / 700 metros no dia 22 e talvez desça para os 400 / 500 metros na madrugada de 23. O melhor dia seria o 24, não há é precipitação. Mas a esta distância, ainda é tudo um pouco incerto, principalmente a precipitação.


----------



## mocha (19 Jan 2007 às 11:06)

tenho de ir ver isso


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 11:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois eu já tinha pensado no indice de Wind Chill as pessoas vão sentir-se na Sibéria



Não viram a minha foto na estrela com o meu anemometro?   Facilmente vamos ter no norte e centro sensações de -4 e -5 durante o dia, vcs vão ver


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2007 às 11:07)

Já me anda a enervar ouvir só darem destaque ao temporal do norte da Europa a preocupação deles é dizer que o temporal não vai afectar Portugal olha grande noticia dizerem da vaga de frio que ai vem não dizem ou se dizem não dão destaque nelhum...
É verdade com o  winchill as pessoas mesmo do litoral vão sentir máximas perto dos 0ºc com o vento moderado  agora imaginem  no interior


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 11:22)

Se calhar o IM quer criar suspanse ou então o chamado "neve quando calha" já que eles não sabem dar previsões das cotas quanto mais   é para ser tipo 29 de Janeiro.


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 11:23)

Boas,

Agora só olho para as fax chart e estão boas, acho que poderá haver um bocadito de mais precipitação do que aquilo que se está a ver nos modelos mas.... 
Dia 22
Antes
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3.gif

Actualização
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2a.gif

Dia 23
Antes
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4.gif
Actualização
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif

Alguma diferença


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 11:41)

LUPER disse:


> A saidas das 00 foi falsa cuidado, que vamos ter pelo menos 15 dias de vaga de frio, sim 15 dias, ou estarei a ver mal?



Não é nada vai ser o resto do ano tipo dia depois de amanhã em que em 7 semanas a era glaciar se abate e instala sobre o hemisfério Norte


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 11:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não é nada vai ser o resto do ano tipo dia depois de amanhã em que em 7 semanas a era glaciar se abate e instala sobre o hemisfério Norte


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 11:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não é nada vai ser o resto do ano tipo dia depois de amanhã em que em 7 semanas a era glaciar se abate e instala sobre o hemisfério Norte



Fujam Fujam, vêm ai o aquecimento central


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 11:51)




----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 11:53)

dj_alex disse:


>


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2007 às 11:56)

lol mas voces acham mesmo k o inm tem a coragem de dizer que a cota de neva se vao situar nos 300 metros?    esles tem medo medo MEDO!!!!!!! DE ERRAR!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 11:59)

LUPER disse:


>


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 12:02)

Dan disse:


> Esta saída do GFS parece ir no mesmo sentido das previsões do IM. A haver precipitação, teremos cotas de 800 / 700 metros no dia 22 e talvez desça para os 400 / 500 metros na madrugada de 23. O melhor dia seria o 24, não há é precipitação. Mas a esta distância, ainda é tudo um pouco incerto, principalmente a precipitação.



Discordo totalmente Dan 

O IM não fala de 800 a 700, menciona 1200 e depois " ao longo do dia desce de entre 800-1000", ou desce para os 800 ou para os 1000, o que revela mais uma vez a falta de confiança do IM o que não é a mm coisa, mesmo tendo em conta o teu comentário  
ás 00h do dia 22 a cota vai ser de 1000m depois desce para 700 ás 06 da manhã depois para 500/600 ás 12h e depois para as 00 de 23 poderá ser 400m se houver precipitação 
Mas isto é a minha opinião de observação


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2007 às 12:13)

ora bem nesta fase do campeonato temos tudo em aberto!vamos la ver o proximo modelo acho k nesse ja podemos tirar algumas conclusoes definitivas!


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 12:20)

Seringador disse:


> Discordo totalmente Dan
> 
> O IM não fala de 800 a 700, menciona 1200 e depois " ao longo do dia desce de entre 800-1000", ou desce para os 800 ou para os 1000, o que revela mais uma vez a falta de confiança do IM o que não é a mm coisa, mesmo tendo em conta o teu comentário
> ás 00h do dia 22 a cota vai ser de 1000m depois desce para 700 ás 06 da manhã depois para 500/600 ás 12h e depois para as 00 de 23 poderá ser 400m se houver precipitação
> Mas isto é a minha opinião de observação



Mesmo em Portugal, que é um país relativamente pequeno, as cotas não vão ser, nem costumam ser, iguais em todo o território. Por isso, acho aceitável que coloquem as cotas com um intervalo de valores. A esta distância é também aceitável que as previsões sejam feitas com uma maior margem de erro para cima. O cenário ainda não está totalmente definido.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 12:20)

Que vem ai um frio tipicamente Escandinavo já ninguém nega


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 12:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que vem ai um frio tipicamente Escandinavo já ninguém nega



Epá eu ainda estou com algumas duvidas. Será que poderemos dizer que é a 2º onda de frio de este Inverno? Que me dizem vcs? Será?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2007 às 12:27)

LOL    Tenho duvidas....


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 12:44)

LUPER disse:


> Epá eu ainda estou com algumas duvidas. Será que poderemos dizer que é a 2º onda de frio de este Inverno? Que me dizem vcs? Será?



Pode ser que sim.

Onda de frio corresponde a 6 dias consecutivos com temperatura mínima inferior em 5ºC ao valor médio da temperatura mínima.

Já agora, onde e quando foi a primeira onda de frio deste Inverno?


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 12:45)

Dan disse:


> Mesmo em Portugal, que é um país relativamente pequeno, as cotas não vão ser, nem costumam ser, iguais em todo o território. Por isso, acho aceitável que coloquem as cotas com um intervalo de valores. A esta distância é também aceitável que as previsões sejam feitas com uma maior margem de erro para cima. O cenário ainda não está totalmente definido.



mas isso já sabemos que Portugal é um País pequeno e que o relevo não é igual   e, tb já sabemos que 72h é um espaço temporam muito grande para o IM    e de facto não acho ceitável. 
Agora se bem te recordas no ano passado dia 29 Jan só a 24h deram cota entre 600 a 400, quando pelo menos aqui já se sabia que iria ser menos...
Enfim, mas compreendo a tua posição de sempre defender um dos lados  
falta de segurança em previsões é um mal comum....preferem sempre aguardar...


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 12:49)

Dan disse:


> Pode ser que sim.
> 
> Onda de frio corresponde a 6 dias consecutivos com temperatura mínima inferior em 5ºC ao valor médio da temperatura mínima.
> 
> Já agora, onde e quando foi a primeira onda de frio deste Inverno?



Pensava que eram 5 dias, já que para a onda de calor são considerados 5 dias

e... 
mais uma vez relembro que se tivessemos já a média de 1971/2000 haveria mais considerações relativas ás ondas de frio, pq os dados em que se baseia o IM para esses indicadores é da média 61-90, onde existiram duas décadas frias, ou seja 2/3 da time serie 

mas não vamos voltra a esta conversa pq já foi discutida

Bem vamos a ver se os dias primaveris como alguns membros aplelidam, se continuam....


----------



## Luis França (19 Jan 2007 às 12:51)

LUPER disse:


> Epá eu ainda estou com algumas duvidas. Será que poderemos dizer que é a 2º onda de frio de este Inverno? Que me dizem vcs? Será?



É só uma questão de tempo...    e já alguém se lembrou de avisar o pessoal do cachecol (leia-se a senhora)? .... eu, pela minha parte, já comecei ...

(a primeira não foi na 1ª quinzena de Dezembro? ...falou-se mt por aqui)


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

Dan disse:


> Já agora, onde e quando foi a primeira onda de frio deste Inverno?



Tens memória curta Dan, lá pq as nossas autoridades não mencionem, só  falam de quente, aquecimento, etc, foi em Dezembro pq existiram mais de 60% das localidades com temperaturas consecutivas abaixo da média por mais de 5 dias, nalguns casos foram anomalias de 7 e 8ºC, mas enfim o que é que há-de fazer...
é a corrente do momento


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 12:57)

Luis França disse:


> É só uma questão de tempo...    e já alguém se lembrou de avisar o pessoal do cachecol (leia-se a senhora)? .... eu, pela minha parte, já comecei ...
> 
> (a primeira não foi na 1ª quinzena de Dezembro? ...falou-se mt por aqui)



Alguém me pode explicar a história da senhora do cachecol   é que quando vocês falam nisso eu fico a apanhar do ar...


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

Seringador disse:


> Pensava que eram 5 dias, já que para a onda de calor são considerados 5 dias
> 
> e...
> mais uma vez relembro que se tivessemos já a média de 1971/2000 haveria mais considerações relativas ás ondas de frio, pq os dados em que se baseia o IM para esses indicadores é da média 61-90, onde existiram duas décadas frias, ou seja 2/3 da time serie
> ...



No site deles está a informação que são 6 dias:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/didatica/fenom_climatologico/ondacalor.html

Agora resulta interessante que não têm a mesma referência para Onda de frio.  
Será que os devemos de apelidar como TENDENCIOSOS??   

A propósito se forem ao site do IM e lá no canto superior direito fizerem uma pesquisa com as palavra *onda de frio* o que vos aparece!?   

Está demais até o seu motor interno de busca está víciado!


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Jan 2007 às 13:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar a história da senhora do cachecol   é que quando vocês falam nisso eu fico a apanhar do ar...



Ora são coisas do LUPER, uma notícia que passou na SIC e ele comentou aqui no fórum  

Aqui tens o post em questão  
http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=14548&postcount=34


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2007 às 13:17)

Ouvi na Tv que o frio que ai vem é NORMAL o que não é normal é os 20ºC que tem estado nalgumas regiões!!enfim  no coment devíamos era de apanhar com a -10 em cima para ver se esta gente abria os olhos quando tiverem de andar a meio da tarde só com os olhos a mostra vão pensar duas vezes


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2007 às 13:20)

Por falar em televisão...
Começaram apenas hoje as divulgações da onda de frio que se aproxima...
Esta manhã ouvi em várias rádios e todas diziam coisas diferentes...inclusivé que nem iria chegar a Portugal...  

As notícias relacionadas podem ser vistas aqui:
http://news.google.com/news?hl=pt&ned=pt-PT_pt&ie=UTF-8&ncl=1103370161


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Jan 2007 às 13:21)

miguel disse:


> Ouvi na Tv que o frio que ai vem é NORMAL o que não é normal é os 20ºC que tem estado nalgumas regiões!!enfim  no coment devíamos era de apanhar com a -10 em cima para ver se esta gente abria os olhos quando tiverem de andar a meio da tarde só com os olhos a mostra vão pensar duas vezes



Deixa-os poisar... Para a semana falamos


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 13:31)

miguel disse:


> Ouvi na Tv que o frio que ai vem é NORMAL o que não é normal é os 20ºC que tem estado nalgumas regiões!!enfim  no coment devíamos era de apanhar com a -10 em cima para ver se esta gente abria os olhos quando tiverem de andar a meio da tarde só com os olhos a mostra vão pensar duas vezes



Até fiquei parvo com o dizerem que vem frio normal. Mas esta gente é doida, os warmers estão por todo o lado, que coisa impressionante, conseguem dizer o impossivel. Mas alguem sabe qual a media das máximas para o Porto em Janeiro? Sabem qual tem sido as máximas nos ultimos dias. Pois têm sido dias normais, como é que podem então afirmar que o que ai vem é normal.

Dan,, qual a média das minimas de Bragança em Dezembro e Janeiro?


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

Eu sei que ainda faltam muito tempo...mas os modelos começam a mostrar algo para o início do mes de fevereiro... mas até lá ainda espero que a neve nos faça um visita mais cedo...


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 13:47)

LUPER disse:


> Até fiquei parvo com o dizerem que vem frio normal. Mas esta gente é doida, os warmers estão por todo o lado, que coisa impressionante, conseguem dizer o impossivel. Mas alguem sabe qual a media das máximas para o Porto em Janeiro? Sabem qual tem sido as máximas nos ultimos dias. Pois têm sido dias normais, como é que podem então afirmar que o que ai vem é normal.
> 
> Dan,, qual a média das minimas de Bragança em Dezembro e Janeiro?



Na estação meteorológica e para o período 1961-1990.

Dezembro: 1,2ºC / 8,7ºC (5,0ºC de média simples)
Janeiro: 0,5ºC / 8,4ºC (4,5ºC de média simples)


Para o período 2001-2006, também na estação meteorológica.

Dezembro: 1,0ºC / 9,0ºC (5,0ºC de média simples)
Janeiro: 1,0ºC / 8,9ºC (5,0ºC de média simples)

Este mês de Janeiro vai com 2,6ºC / 11,1ºC (6,8ºC de média simples)

estes últimos 3 dias os valores têm sido bem superiores, nomeadamente as mínimas, com desvios positivos de 5 a 7ºC.


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 13:54)

Dan disse:


> Na estação meteorológica e para o período 1961-1990.
> 
> Dezembro: 1,2ºC / 8,7ºC (5,0ºC de média simples)
> Janeiro: 0,5ºC / 8,4ºC (4,5ºC de média simples)
> ...



E quantos dias seguidos é que tiveste com minimas abaixo 5º da média das minimas?


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 14:02)

LUPER disse:


> E quantos dias seguidos é que tiveste com minimas abaixo 5º da média das minimas?



Este mês ainda nenhum.

Em dezembro vários mas não chegaram a ser 6 dias consecutivos.






Fonte: IM


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

Dan disse:


> Este mês ainda nenhum.
> 
> Em dezembro vários mas não chegaram a ser 6 dias consecutivos.
> 
> ...



Existiu 1 dia que eleminou o conceito de onda de frio, mas desrta não te safas


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 14:08)

LUPER disse:


> Existiu 1 dia que eleminou o conceito de onda de frio, mas desrta não te safas



Só 1???    

Quando muito houve 3 dias seguidos abaixo de 5ºC em relação a media


----------



## Serrano (19 Jan 2007 às 14:10)

Tenho esperanças que possamos ver alguns aguaceiros de neve pela Covilhã na Segunda ou Terça Feira, mas seria uma surpresa positiva a queda de um nevão, por outro lado, seria uma surpresa negativa termos frio com sol. Deixa lá ver que tipo de surpresa vamos ter por aqui...


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 14:10)

dj_alex disse:


> Só 1???
> 
> Quando muito houve 3 dias seguidos abaixo de 5ºC em relação a media



Sim tens razão vi mal  , mas desta não te safas     , digo eu


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 14:11)

LUPER disse:


> Sim tens razão vi mal  , mas desta não te safas     , digo eu



Esperemos que não


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 14:13)

dj_alex disse:


> Esperemos que não



se for 12 dias    podemos dizer 2 vagas de frio?


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 14:15)

LUPER disse:


> Sim tens razão vi mal  , mas desta não te safas     , digo eu



Quanto a Dezembro que nem sequer foi aberto tópico conforme era NORMAL dos outros meses anteriores, só depois é que decidi abrir face à omissão  

Se recuarem até 2001 e 2003 irão ver um Janeiro à maneira, para não falar no de 96 e 97, bem mas isso será para outros tópico 

Pessoal vamos voltar ao tema, senão temos panos para mangas 
gostava de ouvir a v/ opinião relativa à previsão de acordo com as cartas sinópticas


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 14:15)

LUPER disse:


> se for 12 dias    podemos dizer 2 vagas de frio?



  

Nahhhhh....mas de qql maneira dúvido que isso aconteça...12 dias, 5 graus abaixo da média da mínima???


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 14:15)

LUPER disse:


> Sim tens razão vi mal  , mas desta não te safas     , digo eu



Espero não me safar  

Acho que a última onda de frio por aqui foi em Fevereiro de 2005.


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 14:21)

dj_alex disse:


> Nahhhhh....mas de qql maneira dúvido que isso aconteça...12 dias, 5 graus abaixo da média da mínima???



talvez em Fevereiro, 2ª quinzena e a pedido    
mas podemos voltar à discussão do tópico, please


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 14:30)

bem...aqui fica um dos jornais de borla de madrid...

http://www.quediario.com/pdfs/madrid/190107mad.pdf

Acho bastante interessantes as páginas 2 e 3... 

Especialmente no canto inferior direito da página 2...


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 14:35)

dj_alex disse:


> bem...aqui fica um dos jornais de borla de madrid...
> 
> http://www.quediario.com/pdfs/madrid/190107mad.pdf
> 
> ...



poupa-me Alex   
aquela seta está mal direccionada


----------



## Senador (19 Jan 2007 às 14:37)

Pessoal, se não chamam a isto vaga de frio na Europa.. então não sei o que chamar:

Todos os países exepto Portugal irão ter neve a 0m de altitude, com bastante acumulação como podem ver...







Para além disto, vejam aqui o meteograma de Leon, fica a uns 150km de Bragança:

Há precipitação e há frio a perder de vista, desde do dia 22/01 até ao dia 4/02,enfim.. moramos todos no país errado  

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LELN


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 14:39)

Seringador disse:


> poupa-me Alex
> aquela seta está mal direccionada



sempre é melhor do que fazemos por cá...ou seja...nada


----------



## Senador (19 Jan 2007 às 14:40)

Seringador, repara na seta e compara-a com a imagem que eu pus em cima  :P


----------



## Senador (19 Jan 2007 às 14:46)

Todas as noticias relacionadas com o frio que se aproxima:

Portugal

Espanha


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 14:48)

Boas

Aquele anticiclone parece uma bailarina  
mostrava assim
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4.gif

com actualização ficou assim 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 14:54)

dj_alex disse:


> sempre é melhor do que fazemos por cá...ou seja...nada



pelo menos discutimos ou falamos, que o que os portugueses sabem fazer melhor....heheheheee


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2007 às 14:57)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aquele anticiclone parece uma bailarina
> mostrava assim
> ...



LOL


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 14:57)

Seringador disse:


> pelo menos discutimos ou falamos, que o que os portugueses sabem fazer melhor....heheheheee



Por cá, não queria dizer o forum...tava-me a referir aos jornais...


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 15:13)

Com pena minha vejo pela evolução dos modelos que já não vai ser desta, mesmo os meus quase 200 metros não devem chegar para ver um ou outro floco perdido no meio da chuva  

No entanto, Fevereiro promete, a partir de segunda em diante a temperatura máxima a 850hPa é 2ºC   Do frio já nos livramos pelo menos


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 15:15)

tozequio disse:


> Com pena minha vejo pela evolução dos modelos que já não vai ser desta, mesmo os meus quase 200 metros não devem chegar para ver um ou outro floco perdido no meio da chuva
> 
> No entanto, Fevereiro promete, a partir de segunda em diante a temperatura máxima a 850hPa é 2ºC   Do frio já nos livramos pelo menos



Já perdeste esperanças? Pq? Eu continuo esperançado


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 15:22)

LUPER disse:


> Já perdeste esperanças? Pq? Eu continuo esperançado



No Porto já não passamos de uma -3 e -34 a 500hPa na manhã de terça-feira. Tiraram frio a 500hPa e precipitação para a madrugada de terça para quarta, era o melhor período para neve a cotas mesmo baixas


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

Boas,

Não sei se é de confiança mas vejam este site no dia 27/01:

http://weather.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0016

Ainda há esperança...


----------



## Mago (19 Jan 2007 às 15:28)

e eu estou a quase 800 metros vou ter neve ? bem se não nevar desta este ano já nao me acredito muito que irá surgir uma oportunidade destas...


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

dj_alex disse:


> Por cá, não queria dizer o forum...tava-me a referir aos jornais...



Eu também, não era em relação ao forum


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jan 2007 às 15:45)

Boas tardes

Parece que o frio vai entrar com alguma força, mas nao é o que parece o dia de hoje por aki.. Neste Momento estou com meros 22,1Cº!!! Estou a ser a cidade mais quente do Algarve e pelo que parece do Pais inteiro!! Que orgulho o meu Sub-tropico com cheiro a Mediterraneo!!

Pois é, mas isto vai acabar com o friozinho de norte a partir da noite de sabado!! mas nada de precipitaçao para a minha zona!! 

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif

Mas parece que a neve vai chegar para alguns de voces apesar de ser pouca , vai dar o ar da sua graça!! Por isso MAGO es capaz de ver uns flocos perdidos no meio desses aguaceiros fracos que poderao surgir!!!  

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif -- MAS SE ESTE MODELO SE CONFIRMAR tal como frio parece que vamos ter flocos maior que os esperados um pouco por todo o pais!!  

Confirmam???

Depoix disto tudo passar...espero um tempo bem mais extremo


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2007 às 15:51)

]ToRnAdO[;24412 disse:
			
		

> Boas tardes
> 
> Parece que o frio vai entrar com alguma força, mas nao é o que parece o dia de hoje por aki.. Neste Momento estou com meros 22,1Cº!!! Estou a ser a cidade mais quente do Algarve e pelo que parece do Pais inteiro!! Que orgulho o meu Sub-tropico com cheiro a Mediterraneo!!
> 
> ...



Boas Tornado,

É uma situação possível dentro de umas dez


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2007 às 15:55)

Estação Oficial de Leiria

2007-01-19
14:00
22.0 ºC  

Acho que está mais quentinho que VRSA.


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 15:57)

A run das 12h é para esquecer


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

tozequio disse:


> A run das 12h é para esquecer



porque?


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 16:01)

vaga disse:


> porque?



Inicialmente parecia estar a tirar o frio mais para Leste, mas com o decorrer da saída acaba por ficar bastante semelhante à das 6h...


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 16:02)

tozequio disse:


> Inicialmente parecia estar a tirar o frio mais para Leste, mas com o decorrer da saída acaba por ficar bastante semelhante à das 6h...



N sei onde tu ves isso


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 16:04)

vaga disse:


> N sei onde tu ves isso



ta a vista que irá faltar precipitação, e agora ate o frio ira faltar. masi uma vez ficamos a ver navios


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 16:06)

2ª Feira, 22 de Janeiro de 2007

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de noroeste.
Aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões do Norte e Centro e que serão
de neve acima dos 1200 metros, baixando a cota ao longo do dia
para 800 a 1000 metros.
Descida da temperatura.
Formação de gelo e geada nas regiões do Interior.

hum na me pareçe


----------



## Mago (19 Jan 2007 às 16:07)

Queres ver que Leiria também está num temperado Sub-Tropical?   
Curioso já no outro dia A estação de Leiria tambem bateu um record de temperatura máxima


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 16:10)

tozequio disse:


> Inicialmente parecia estar a tirar o frio mais para Leste, mas com o decorrer da saída acaba por ficar bastante semelhante à das 6h...



Acho até que esta melhor, mete mais frio e mais precipitação


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 16:12)

Mago disse:


> Queres ver que Leiria também está num temperado Sub-Tropical?
> Curioso já no outro dia A estação de Leiria tambem bateu um record de temperatura máxima



Ainda ninguem reparou que a estação de leiria está


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 16:12)

LUPER disse:


> Acho até que esta melhor, mete mais frio e mais precipitação



Poix eu tb, mete mais frio e preciptaçao, nao sei que saidas voçes estao a ver


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

vaga disse:


> Poix eu tb, mete mais frio e preciptaçao, nao sei que saidas voçes estao a ver



Eu acho que está praticamente igual à das 6h


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

tozequio disse:


> Eu acho que está praticamente igual à das 6h



ok


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

vaga disse:


> Poix eu tb, mete mais frio e preciptaçao, nao sei que saidas voçes estao a ver



tou-me a referir aos dias 22 e 23 onde quase nao existe precipitação


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

Esta saída parece-me a melhor dos últimos tempos


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

mirones disse:


> Esta saída parece-me a melhor dos últimos tempos



nao sei que saidas estão a ver ponham imagens


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 16:17)

vaga disse:


> ok



Cada cabeça sua sentença  

Ok, talvez meta a -30 um pouco mais para Sul durante a terça-feira, mas acho que é uma diferença irrisória. A temperatura a 850hPa está na mesma, e isso é o mais importante. E precipitação de terça para quarta népia


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 16:17)

spiritmind disse:


> tou-me a referir aos dias 22 e 23 onde quase nao existe precipitação



yah Ainda falta 2 dias pode ser que ela apareça


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 16:17)

Boas,

estou a gostar desta run, pq há 5 dias já sabíamos que a p+recipiotação iria falta, agora o frio ele vem aí, e gosto desta run pq começa a chover no território quando a 850hPa está entre 0 e -2 i.e. pega logo no solo, sendo mais fácial acumular.   
portanto N acima dos 800m de 21/22 existem grandes chances


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 16:18)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> estou a gostar desta run, pq há 5 dias já sabíamos que a p+recipiotação iria falta, agora o frio ele vem aí, e gosto desta run pq começa a chover no território quando a 850hPa está entre 0 e -2 i.e. pega logo no solo, sendo mais fácial acumular.
> portanto N acima dos 800m de 21/22 existem grandes chances



Para as terras mais baixas é que as coisas complicaram-se nas últimas saídas, falta frio a 850hPa


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 16:22)

tozequio disse:


> Para as terras mais baixas é que as coisas complicaram-se nas últimas saídas, falta frio a 850hPa



pois para as terras mais baixas e para as terras no centro do pais, penso que so o norte e que se irá safar


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

tozequio disse:


> Para as terras mais baixas é que as coisas complicaram-se nas últimas saídas, falta frio a 850hPa



Acho que tenhs razão Tozequio, ou seja Deus queira que a "coisa" mude, caso contrário é uma situação igual a outras que ocorrem todos os Invernos, quando se propicia a queda de neve, neva nas terras altas, claro está na n/configuração geográfica, mas ás vezes há milagres ...


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2007 às 16:27)

Atenção ao 29 de Janeiro


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

Santos disse:


> Atenção ao 29 de Janeiro



Era bom era, mas não me parece que se repita


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2007 às 16:35)

tozequio disse:


> Era bom era, mas não me parece que se repita



Tozequio, isto dá tantas voltas, cada saída tem várias leituras como diz o Seringador, e as coisas mudam


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2007 às 16:39)

JA TIRARAM A TOALHA PRO CHAO???? epa ainda faltam saidas calma aí ainda vamos ter surpresas na proxima semana!!!!!


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

tozequio disse:


> Para as terras mais baixas é que as coisas complicaram-se nas últimas saídas, falta frio a 850hPa



Penso que frio não vai faltar (lembrem-se que vem de norte e a norte vai estar muito mais frio e vai ser trazido no fluxo, além de ter muita acumulação de neve o que ajuda) o problema vai ser a precipitação.
Agora as chances de neve a quotas baixas era alta se houvesse precipitação, mm assim a ver vamos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2007 às 16:45)

VOCES JA VIRAM OS MODELOS???E KUANTO PRECIPITAÇÃO ESTA A VOLTA DE PORTUGAL????? Atao....e estou relativamente contente porque ninguem se entende em termos de previsoes (sites) e isso e muito bom sinal


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 16:49)

Meteograma para o Porto: http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/ready/usr/2242459.METGRAM.TXT

A 108h -4ºC e um geopotencial de 526dam, já daria para neve a cotas relativamente baixas, o pior é mesmo a precipitação. Mas temos mesmo que aguardar, ainda faltam algumas saídas.


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2007 às 16:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> VOCES JA VIRAM OS MODELOS???E KUANTO PRECIPITAÇÃO ESTA A VOLTA DE PORTUGAL????? Atao....e estou relativamente contente porque ninguem se entende em termos de previsoes (sites) e isso e muito bom sinal



Concordo contigo pah...ela anda de roda anda de roda que ha-de acabar por entrar!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

jpdf nem mais vao ver que vai ser desta!!!!!


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2007 às 16:56)

Ora aí está!!!

E depois não nos esqueçamos que os meteogramas são para 6 em 6 horas. Quando entrarmos na faixa das 84h de 3 em 3h depois falamos


----------



## João (19 Jan 2007 às 16:57)

http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf
O INM espanhol já lançou aviso!


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 17:09)

Ja teve melhor, ja teve pior, i agr melhor novamente


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 17:13)

Uma situação semelhante com a que vivemos neste momento, e que deu cotas por volta dos 200/300 metros


----------



## Snow (19 Jan 2007 às 17:20)

Estas saidas nao estão famosas, mas vamos esperar que isto mude, até porque o AA esta com alguma indifinição em fixar-se


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

Boas 
antes de ir de FDS para o Marão, deixo aqui os alerta do IM espanhol, eles têm mais confiança
http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf

O problema é a falta de precipitação, vamos a ver, depois mado notícias de lá com a temperatura nas nuvens 

Bom FDS


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 17:59)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> antes de ir de FDS para o Marão, deixo aqui os alerta do IM espanhol, eles têm mais confiança
> http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf
> 
> ...



bom fds seringador espero que mandes noticias brancas de la


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2007 às 22:32)

Amigos, isto vai ser uma autêntica lotaria, até 48 horas antes não sabemos quem vai ser o premiado. Agora prevêem uma ciclogenese mesmo no centro da península, amanhã pode ser mais a norte como mais a sul....








O frio esse seria intenso


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

Boas,

Os modelos das 18h são do melhor, vejam:

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1381.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1441.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1442.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1444.png

Vejam a -10 a entrar no Norte de Portugal:
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1622.png

Só falta precipitação:
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1624.png

Mesmo assim estou entusiasmado e confiante que irá haver alguma surpresa 

Abraços GELADOS


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2007 às 22:39)

Minho disse:


> Amigos, isto vai ser uma autêntica lotaria, até 48 horas antes não sabemos quem vai ser o premiado. Agora prevêem uma ciclogenese mesmo no centro da península, amanhã pode ser mais a norte como mais a sul....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa -10 dará que falar esperemos


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 22:43)

Saiunos o euromilhões gelado


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2007 às 22:44)

Santos disse:


> Essa -10 dará que falar esperemos



Pagava para ver como "a senhora do cachecol" se vai desenrascar desta


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 22:46)

O grande problema parece ser mesmo a falta de precipitação.


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

Minho disse:


> Pagava para ver como "a senhora do cachecol" se vai desenrascar desta



Não sai mais à rua


----------



## duncan (19 Jan 2007 às 22:50)

olá,acham eu sei que ainda é um pouco cedo,mas acham que poderá nevar novamente na zona de lisboa,setubal e alentejo como aconteceu no ano passado,ou a tendencia é mais para as terras altas do intrior norte e centro?


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 22:50)

bem meus amigos se isto for verdade vamos ter festa da rija


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2007 às 22:54)

Dan disse:


> O grande problema parece ser mesmo a falta de precipitação.



Mas aqui entra muito o factor de incerteza, primeiro porque a massa de ar é relativamente húmida uma vez que o ar tem algum trajecto marítimo, depois ar frio em altura é bastante baixo (entre -30ºC e 35ºC) e este ingredientes podem provocar o aparecimento de depressões secundárias, exactamente como aconteceu em 29-Jan...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Jan 2007 às 22:54)

Bem meus amigos a situação está a compor-se 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Lissabon_avn.png

Era a realizaçao de outro sonho nevar novamente em Lisboa


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Jan 2007 às 22:59)

Vejam esta imagem:

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-4-138.png

Juntamente com esta:

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-138.png

O que acham???


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2007 às 23:00)

Saída de sonho  como vem bastou os ventos virarem para NE como referi num post a um tempo atrás e reparem noutro factor o vento a sensação de frio seria brutal como muita gente nunca sentiu tipo eu


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 23:01)

miguel disse:


> Saída de sonho  como vem bastou os ventos virarem para NE como referi num post a um tempo atrás e reparem noutro factor o vento a sensação de frio seria brutal como muita gente nunca sentiu tipo eu



E isso vai acontecer de certeza basta nevar em todo o norte da peninsula ibérica.


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:03)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Vejam esta imagem:
> 
> http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-4-138.png
> 
> ...




Acho que era neve certa na Serra da Arrábida


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2007 às 23:04)

miguel disse:


> Saída de sonho  como vem bastou os ventos virarem para NE como referi num post a um tempo atrás e reparem noutro factor o vento a sensação de frio seria brutal como muita gente nunca sentiu tipo eu



Na Serra da Estrela estamos a falar de temperaturas na ordem dos -10ºC


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 23:05)

http://www.meteosat.com/previsiones/sp/general/prevision-meteorologica-dia3.html


http://www.meteosat.com/previsiones/sp/general/prevision-meteorologica-dia4.html

os espanhois dao bastante precipitação


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

Minho disse:


> Na Serra da Estrela estamos a falar de temperaturas na ordem dos -10ºC



Sim tas a falar no minimo -10


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2007 às 23:09)

vaga disse:


> Sim tas a falar no minimo



Exacto, temperaturas máximas


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

spiritmind disse:


> http://www.meteosat.com/previsiones/sp/general/prevision-meteorologica-dia3.html
> 
> 
> http://www.meteosat.com/previsiones/sp/general/prevision-meteorologica-dia4.html
> ...



Essa e aquela que agente vai roubar amnha a eles, há sucapa


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

Vai ser uma semana de sonho e muitas emoções.
Um grande abraço com votos que os modelos se tiverem alterações que seja para o  e  

SONHOS GELADOS


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:12)

Minho disse:


> Exacto, temperaturas máximas


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 23:12)

vaga disse:


> Essa e aquela que agente vai roubar amnha a eles, há sucapa



espero bem que sim pois pela 1 vez eles ficavam a ve-la passar enquanto nos disfrutavamos do momento


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

spiritmind disse:


> espero bem que sim pois pela 1 vez eles ficavam a ve-la passar enquanto nos disfrutavamos do momento



Tambem temos direito a tocar nela, i n a vela passar  Eu vou esperar pela run da 00, tenho fe


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 23:16)

vaga disse:


> Tambem temos direito a tocar nela, i n a vela passar  Eu vou esperar pela run da 00, tenho fe



a que horas sai essa run?


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:17)

spiritmind disse:


> a que horas sai essa run?



As 3.30 ou menos, ja esta ca fora. Amanha e sabado por isso! I tb esta run vale o sacrificio


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2007 às 23:18)

vaga disse:


> Essa e aquela que agente vai roubar amnha a eles, há sucapa



Essa foi bem metida sim senhor


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 23:18)

vaga disse:


> As 3.30 ou menos, ja esta ca fora. Amanha e sabado por isso! I tb esta run vale o sacrificio



pois e agora cada uma que sai é crucial pois estamos perto do dia e nao acredito que modelos que valem um dinheirao errem tanto ate 76h


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

spiritmind disse:


> pois e agora cada uma que sai é crucial pois estamos perto do dia e nao acredito que modelos que valem um dinheirao errem tanto ate 76h



Tens toda a razao amigo Spiritmind, entao espero tar ca os 2, secalhar mais o miguel    para vermos mais uma bela supresa ainda melhor do que a de agr Espero bem que nao mudem nada, mas sim que ponha mais frioo ainda i o insençial a precipitaçao


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 23:24)

vaga disse:


> Tens toda a razao amigo Spiritmind, entao espero tar ca os 2, secalhar mais o miguel    para vermos mais uma bela supresa ainda melhor do que a de agr Espero bem que nao mudem nada, mas sim que ponha mais frioo ainda i o insençial a precipitaçao



já estamos em contagem decrescente


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:29)

spiritmind disse:


> já estamos em contagem decrescente



  Isto passa rapido  Vou ver mais uns sites! Se encontrar algu de intressante posto aqui


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 23:32)

Então já não se lembram do dia 1 de Março de 2005?






Foram batidos varios mínimos absolutos do mês de Março.


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 23:52)

Minho disse:


> Pagava para ver como "a senhora do cachecol" se vai desenrascar desta



Temos de conhecer a senhora do cachecol   acabei agora de ver a saida e só tenho a dizer     , it's coming my friends


----------



## LUPER (19 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

Dan disse:


> Então já não se lembram do dia 1 de Março de 2005?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E? Será aquecimento?


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2007 às 00:17)

Pois é amigos, mais uma excelente saida, mas lembrem-se que esta é a saida das 18h.

So daqui a 3 horas é que podemos tirar as duvidas.

So espero que venha muita  e que a iso -10 atinja Portugal em cheio.

Ia ser festa da rija


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 00:20)

Querem mais ou chega? Va peçam o que kerem k agr e altura de pedir


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2007 às 00:23)

vaga disse:


> Querem mais ou chega? Va peçam o que kerem k agr e altura de pedir



Eu peço a


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 00:27)

tambem temos disso 

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-132.png

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-138.png


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 00:29)

vaga disse:


> tambem temos disso
> 
> http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-132.png
> 
> http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-138.png



isto esta a compor-se, so fico triste pois as nossas autoridades nem um alerta ainda lançaram


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2007 às 00:31)

vaga disse:


> tambem temos disso
> 
> http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-132.png
> 
> http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-138.png



Mas temos que ter calma, porque esta saida é a das 18h.

Mas são boas indicações

Mais logo ja sabemos o que se vai passar.


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

Snow disse:


> Mas temos que ter calma, porque esta saida é a das 18h.
> 
> Mas são boas indicações
> 
> Mais logo ja sabemos o que se vai passar.





Sim eu sei disso, mas foi o que tu pediste, eu deite   Esperar pela proxima run


----------



## LUPER (20 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

spiritmind disse:


> isto esta a compor-se, so fico triste pois as nossas autoridades nem um alerta ainda lançaram



Mas quais alertas?Se eles dizem que este frio é normnal pra epoca, tá tudo bem


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

Espanhois e alemães coincidem....

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Valencia de Alcantara-Caceres-Espana-Europa--7.html


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2007 às 00:37)

E para o nosso nordeste, melhor do que ontem a mesma hora...

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca--Portugal-Europa-LPBG.html


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 00:41)

o inm é so para rir guarda- neve penhas douradas- aguaceiros moderados    
vejam a previsao regional para 2 feira   
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 00:43)

Sinceramente esta saída parece-me muito estranha. Mete-nos quase uma -10 em cima na próxima sexta, mas apenas com uma -25 a 500hPa?  Já para não falar que está completamente descontextualizada das saídas anteriores...

Acho que é melhor aguardarmos pela saída das 00h para tirar conclusões...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2007 às 00:44)

spiritmind disse:


> o inm é so para rir guarda- neve penhas douradas- aguaceiros moderados
> vejao a previsao regional para 2 feira
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/[/QUOTE]
> 
> neva na guarda e nada nas penhas douradas....lool


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Jan 2007 às 00:45)

tozequio disse:


> Sinceramente esta saída parece-me muito estranha. Mete-nos quase uma -10 em cima na próxima sexta, mas apenas com uma -25 a 500hPa?
> 
> Acho que é melhor aguardarmos pela saída das 00h para tirar conclusões...



Tb acho.


----------



## LUPER (20 Jan 2007 às 00:48)

tozequio disse:


> Sinceramente esta saída parece-me muito estranha. Mete-nos quase uma -10 em cima na próxima sexta, mas apenas com uma -25 a 500hPa?  Já para não falar que está completamente descontextualizada das saídas anteriores...
> 
> Acho que é melhor aguardarmos pela saída das 00h para tirar conclusões...



Tás a esquecer a depressao que surge em Caceres, dai a -10 entrar, mais ainda vai melhorar mais


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 00:48)

tozequio disse:


> Sinceramente esta saída parece-me muito estranha. Mete-nos quase uma -10 em cima na próxima sexta, mas apenas com uma -25 a 500hPa?  Já para não falar que está completamente descontextualizada das saídas anteriores...
> 
> Acho que é melhor aguardarmos pela saída das 00h para tirar conclusões...



Eu sei porque e que isto aconteceu, o AA deslocou.se um pouquinho mais para N, i deus queira que continuo assim


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2007 às 00:48)

Tou com um pressentimento que a run das 00h irá ser a melhor de todas


----------



## LUPER (20 Jan 2007 às 00:51)

Snow disse:


> Tou com um pressentimento que a run das 00h irá ser a melhor de todas



Não tenho disso, agora é sempre a melhorar


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 00:52)

Snow disse:


> Tou com um pressentimento que a run das 00h irá ser a melhor de todas



São posts destes que me fazem ficar a aguardar


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 00:53)

Vai ser neve na certa acima dos 400 metos


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2007 às 00:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai ser neve na certa acima dos 400 metos



Assim ta bem, é so confiança!!!

Mas preferia ter neve a cota 0


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 00:55)

O que me faz tar aqui, e ter pessoal como este forum tem, i pensar que podemos ter uma coisa muito boa par a proxima semana, i conversar sobre ela com voçes é um prazer pessoal, este forum faz muita falta


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 00:55)

Sim 0 de certeza no norte eu tou a dizer no geral pelo pais todo.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 00:56)

vaga disse:


> O que me faz tar aqui, e ter pessoal como este forum tem, i pensar que podemos ter uma coisa muito boa par a proxima semana, i conversar sobre ela com voçes é um prazer pessoal, este forum faz  muita falta



Claro que faz aqui fala-se do clima e das suas mudanças radicias o que é muito porreiro


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 00:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim 0 de certeza no norte eu tou a dizer no geral pelo pais todo.



Vais ver que vais ter nem que seja um dia


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 00:57)

Snow disse:


> Assim ta bem, é so confiança!!!
> 
> Mas preferia ter neve a cota 0



Mas se não temos precipitação com aquela -10 quase em cima de nós como querem que neve?


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Jan 2007 às 00:57)

Vamos fazer uma bolsa de apostas.
Cota de neve?

Eu aposto 400m


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2007 às 00:57)

vaga disse:


> O que me faz tar aqui, e ter pessoal como este forum tem, i pensar que podemos ter uma coisa muito boa par a proxima semana, i conversar sobre ela com voçes é um prazer pessoal, este forum faz muita falta



Somos os maiores  

Aqui respira-se saude e esperança nos modelos das 00h.

Mas eu acho que nao vou conseguir aguentar pelas 3.30h 

Tenho que preparar o sono, porque pa semana vou dormir pouscas horitas


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 00:59)

vaga disse:


> Vais ver que vais ter nem que seja um dia



Claro nem que seje eu a fabricar as nunvens (como sugere a revista Focus) nas soluções para o aquecimento global


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2007 às 00:59)

tozequio disse:


> Mas se não temos precipitação com aquela -10 quase em cima de nós como querem que neve?



na quinta ha precipitação, pelo menos por enquanto


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

Angelstorm disse:


> Vamos fazer uma bolsa de apostas.
> Cota de neve?
> 
> Eu aposto 400m



200, ja prever com a proxima saida   Anda na volta dos 300m ou menos So mesmo no momento, pode existir uma massa de ar mais frio do que a outra, i se encontro precipitaçao i caia um aguaçeiros agua neve


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 01:02)

vaga disse:


> 200, ja prever com a proxima saida   Anda na volta dos 300m ou menos So mesmo no momento, pode existir uma massa de ar mais frio do que a outra, i se encontro precipitaçao i caia um aguaçeiros agua neve



De segunda para terça no Norte parece-me que pode nevar pelos 300-400 metros, o problema é mesmo a muito pouca precipitação (e apenas na metade litoral).


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Jan 2007 às 01:03)

Vamos aguardar com muita dranquilidade... à Paulo Bento...


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 01:04)

Angelstorm disse:


> Vamos aguardar com muita dranquilidade... à Paulo Bento...


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 01:04)

tozequio disse:


> De segunda para terça no Norte parece-me que pode nevar pelos 300-400 metros, o problema é mesmo a muito pouca precipitação (e apenas na metade litoral).



Sim amigo tozequio na segunda, agr dai para frente, pode ja ser diferente, temos que ver a proxima saida


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 01:04)

Snow disse:


> na quinta ha precipitação, pelo menos por enquanto



Mas na quinta, pelo menos no meteograma para o Porto, o melhor que se arranja é uma -3 e uma -25 a 500hPa, isto enquanto há precipitação. A situação na madrugada de segunda para terça é melhor, já que por aqui chegamos a ter uma -3 e -34 a 500hPa. 

Veremos no que vai dar.


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2007 às 01:10)

tozequio disse:


> Mas na quinta, pelo menos no meteograma para o Porto, o melhor que se arranja é uma -3 e uma -25 a 500hPa, isto enquanto há precipitação. A situação na madrugada de segunda para terça é melhor, já que por aqui chegamos a ter uma -3 e -34 a 500hPa.
> 
> Veremos no que vai dar.



è mais importante a temperatura a 850hPa do que a 500hPa, mas vamos esperar pela proxima saida.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 01:13)

Eu só estou a espera da próxima saída para ver se se confirma uma tendência definitiva porque isto de os modelos andarem a bailar não vai com nada  all by back


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 01:13)

Snow disse:


> è mais importante a temperatura a 850hPa do que a 500hPa, mas vamos esperar pela proxima saida.



Sim, mas como disse na quinta feira não passamos no Porto de uma -3 enquanto há precipitação, por agora não me parece uma situação muito favorável.


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2007 às 01:15)

tozequio disse:


> Sim, mas como disse na quinta feira não passamos no Porto de uma -3 enquanto há precipitação, por agora não me parece uma situação muito favorável.



Sim, mas devido à quantide de dias a temperaturas muito baixa, existe um arrefecimento, que poderá baixar mais as cotas de neve. 

Vamos aguardar


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

Vai haver neve no país todo mas vocês ainda duvidam??


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 01:22)

ta tudo a bater mal!LOOL  ai isto a partir d domingo vai ser giro!!!! vamos aguardar plod modelos ppl!!!!


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 01:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai haver neve no país todo mas vocês ainda duvidam??




É dessas coixas que eu gosto de ouvir  Pessoas optimistas


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 01:27)

Vocês vão ver segunda a noite tá a protecção civil a receber montes de chamadas porque tá um frio de rachar e ninguém falou de tal coisa (vamos lá ver) na televisão.  E o IM é obrigado a passar de alertas amarelos para laranjas em todo o país.


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 01:28)

Eu acho é que daqui a bocado vem o Fil mandar tudo para a cama porque quer fechar aqui o tasco   

Portem-se bem e não exagerem nas cotas de neve, até amanhã


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 01:50)

estamos em contagem decrescente para a proxima run  eu aposto numa cota de 500 norte 800 centro


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 01:52)

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## Luis França (20 Jan 2007 às 02:04)

Olhem prós centros depressionários perto da Islandia e a cunha em triangulo por cima da PI:
(dá-lhe gás, dá-lhe gás...)


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2007 às 02:06)

Enquanto a próxima run não sai eu vou servir-vos uns cafézinhos e um wisky com muito gelo vá lá sentem-se


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 02:16)

Santos disse:


> Enquanto a próxima run não sai eu vou servir-vos uns cafézinhos e um wisky com muito gelo vá lá sentem-se



     
2 pedras de gelo por favor


----------



## Luis França (20 Jan 2007 às 02:20)

O Cozinheiro anda a mexer a sopa, o fundo do tacho e os vapores que se agitam à superfíce... quando a sopa gelar, os clientes nao vao gostar...   

Alguém sentiu estes??

 2007-01-20 01:24:52.0 38.70N 7.85W 17 ML 2.2 PORTUGAL
 2007-01-19 22:51:19.5 44.99N 27.92W 40 mb 4.6 NORTHERN MID-ATLANTIC RIDGE
 2007-01-19 22:47:04.2 35.78N 6.22W 85 mb 3.3 STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=24574#post24574


----------



## Mago (20 Jan 2007 às 02:33)

Previsao realista:
Periodos de "neve" em cotas acima dos 600m de altitude ou terras altas, descida da temperatura mais acentuada no Interior, aguaceiros fracos a moderados no resto do territorio e fracos no sul do País.
Depois de terça feira frio sem neve nem precipitação.

Era bom:
Neve à cota zero em todo o territorio.


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2007 às 02:36)

Luis França disse:


> O Cozinheiro anda a mexer a sopa, o fundo do tacho e os vapores que se agitam à superfíce... quando a sopa gelar, os clientes nao vao gostar...
> 
> Alguém sentiu estes??
> 
> ...



As placas andam nervosas Luis segundo muito bem nos informas, enquanto só assim for até alevia a pressão, agora lá que a esfera anda esquisita lá isso anda


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2007 às 02:40)

spiritmind disse:


> 2 pedras de gelo por favor



Se cada pdera de gelo fossem 5 cm de neve, bebíamos um grande capuccino, a ver vamos se nos toca algo


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 02:53)

Santos disse:


> Se cada pdera de gelo fossem 5 cm de neve, bebíamos um grande capuccino, a ver vamos se nos toca algo



  já falta pouco tempo  para ficarmos a saber com mais certeza o que se poderá passar


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2007 às 03:17)

Boa noite a todos, cheguei á uns 15 min e tenho estado a ler tudo o k escreveram desde k saí por volta das 21h00, realmente o forum com esta vida toda até dá gosto. Eu sinceramente nem sei o k pensar, mas optimista sou eu e se é pra pedir vamos pedir em grande... . Uma manhã e uma tarde sempre a nevar por todo o país...  Era lindo não era ??
Ainda não saíu a run das 00 poix não ??


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 03:18)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite a todos, cheguei á uns 15 min e tenho estado a ler tudo o k escreveram desde k saí por volta das 21h00, realmente o forum com esta vida toda até dá gosto. Eu sinceramente nem sei o k pensar, mas optimista sou eu e se é pra pedir vamos pedir em grande... . Uma manhã e uma tarde sempre a nevar por todo o país...  Era lindo não era ??
> Ainda não saíu a run das 00 poix não ??



ainda nao saiu esta quase la pas 3:30


----------



## Mago (20 Jan 2007 às 03:20)

Só já peço um dia de nevao aqui.....


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 03:27)

Tao a sair pessoal


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2007 às 03:40)

Sinceramente parece-me muito idêntica á run das 18, mas pra pior antes assim... vamos pensar positivo...mesmo k não haja neve k faço frio pra calar a boca aos calorentos, k se batam records...


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 03:53)

Cheguei agora!! Tal animação vai aqui!!!    
Ainda não sei como será...este modelo que esta a sair parece indicar diferenças...vamos aguardar....
Mas gostei de ver a animação...até já passámos os 1000posts!!!
Aguardamos todos anciosamente pelo frio!!


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 04:33)

Decididamente esta saída tirou-nos frio a 500 mas adicionou a 850...(vamos ter uma iso-5 em todo o território na próxima quinta feira   ...se os modelos se comprovarem), e o mais bonito ainda é que traz consigo chuva, digo..neve   a cotas muito baixas... Ainda faltam uns dias mas a semana que se avizinha promete...Agora vou dormir porque o dia foi longo...amanha espero chegar aqui e estrem nos 1500posts!!!


----------



## LUPER (20 Jan 2007 às 07:00)

2ª Feira, 22 de Janeiro de 2007

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões do Norte e Centro e que serão
de neve acima dos 1200 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 35 km/h) de noroeste.
Descida da temperatura.
Formação de gelo e geada nas regiões do Interior.

3ª Feira, 23 de Janeiro de 2007

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) predominando de norte.
Aguaceiros pouco frequentes, que serão de neve acima dos 1200 metros.
Formação de gelo e geada nas regiões do Interior.

Esqueçam as cotas abaixo dos 1200m pq o IM diz que a cota é 1200m       Será que têm 1000m de margem de erro?


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Jan 2007 às 09:12)

LUPER disse:


> 2ª Feira, 22 de Janeiro de 2007
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões do Norte e Centro e que serão
> ...



1000 metros de margem!!!!      

Só tu para me fazeres logo rir de manhãzinha!  

Ainda não perdi esperança de que neve em S. Mamede... 

E esta ISO -10º a entrar  no nordeste alguém reparou?


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 10:10)

kimcarvalho disse:


> 1000 metros de margem!!!!
> 
> Só tu para me fazeres logo rir de manhãzinha!
> 
> ...



Essas temp. custam-lhes é a chegar à Madeira, nem sequer iso 0...


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2007 às 10:52)

LUPER disse:


> 2ª Feira, 22 de Janeiro de 2007
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões do Norte e Centro e que serão
> ...



Pelo menos para aqui, é quase irrelevante falar de cotas de neve para os dias 22 e 23. Não vamos ter precipitação.
Este tipo de entrada, com vento de N, NE ou NW, não é muito interessante para esta região. A precipitação é quase ou mesmo nula. Os valores de temperatura mínima também não costumam ser muito baixos por causa do vento. Mas mesmo assim, sempre é melhor que estes dias de quase primavera.


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Jan 2007 às 11:07)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Essas temp. custam-lhes é a chegar à Madeira, nem sequer iso 0...



Pode ser que ainda lá chegue alguma coisa...

Olha bem, sei qua ainda falta muito tempo, mas não está tudo em aberto 






Aqui com aguaceiros e tudo, ui ui... quem sabe Rogério  











Dan disse:


> Pelo menos para aqui, é quase irrelevante falar de cotas de neve para os dias 22 e 23. Não vamos ter precipitação.
> Este tipo de entrada, com vento de N, NE ou NW, não é muito interessante para esta região. A precipitação é quase ou mesmo nula. Os valores de temperatura mínima também não costumam ser muito baixos por causa do vento. Mas mesmo assim, sempre é melhor que estes dias de quase primavera.



No final da semana que vem depois logo me dizes se nevou e acumulou ou não  
Lá que não vão ter meio metro de neve, isso também eu sei, mas que por ai neva e vai pintar de branco a paisagem isso é garantido. 

Tomara o resto do país estar como vocês


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 11:52)

Bem pessoal parece que os modelos já se começam a inclinar para termos no mínimo um dia da semana com a iso -5 em praticamente todo o pais mas podem ser mais dias mas ainda é um pouco cedo mas a tendência está a ficar muito interessante e atenção aquela iso -10 que continua por perto não me admiraria em próximas saídas vela bem dentro de Portugal  Estou a gostar de ver para quinta feira poderia ser um dia muito interessante não desprezando os outros claro mas temos nos modelos chuva fraca e a iso -5 a avançar para sul ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 12:00)

UAAAU o IM com o passar do tempo anda elaborar um site muito instrutivo http://www.meteo.pt/pt/didatica/meteoclima_glossario.html


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2007 às 12:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pode ser que ainda lá chegue alguma coisa...
> 
> Olha bem, sei qua ainda falta muito tempo, mas não está tudo em aberto
> 
> ...



 
Estava apenas a referir-me aos dias 22 e 23. Para 24, 25, 26 e 27 os modelos são bem mais interessantes. Possibilidade de precipitação e depois, nos dias 26 e 27, valores de temperatura realmente baixos. Poderíamos ter valores mínimos de -5ºC / -10ºC e máximos próximos a 0ºC. Mas isto ainda não está definido.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

Ora bem vi previsões mais optimistas e outras mais pessimistas! Ora bem segundo isto é aguardar i dar uma espreitadela nos modelos! vamos esperar com fé!!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 12:39)

É mais que lógico que todo o norte de Portugal vai ver neve desde tras-dos-montes ao Porto.


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2007 às 12:58)

Olá pessoal!

Penso que também nos devíamos centrar não só no facto das cota de neve ser muito baixa, acho que praticamente todos os membros terão uma serra por perto onde irá cair neve, e isso é um grande feito, depois de estarmos sem neve desde 9 Dezembro e em grande parte do território desde Fevereiro


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 13:14)

a serra mais proxima d minha casa fica a 30 minutos a pe! Serra de valongo com 375 metros de altura!


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 13:16)

pois eu penso que iremos ter mais precipitação do que os modelos o demonstram  












http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2007 às 13:34)

]ToRnAdO[;24412 disse:
			
		

> Boas tardes
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif
> ...


----------



## filipept (20 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

O INM começa a lançar os avisos regionais. http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_c.php


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 15:29)

As saidas tao a sair pessoal


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 15:42)

Bem, acho que será esta saida que nos indicará se poderemos fazer a festa ou não...pelo menos até ao dia 23 esta saida n deverá apresentar muitas modificações substânciais...Quano aos prognósticos para o final da semana acho que só mais para segunda ou terça se poderão tirar conclusões...mas em principio nesses dias a precipitação será escassa...
Por isso vamos   e esperar que esta run traga as melhores notícias que aguardamos....


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 15:46)

Cá está a senhora do cachecol que o Luper tanto gosta de falar, vai passar um mau bocado para a semana   

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/8681701.htm


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 15:51)

posso estar enganado mas aquela precipitação toda que anda espalhada pelo atlantico irá entrar toda, vamos ver


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 15:55)

spiritmind disse:


> posso estar enganado mas aquela precipitação toda que anda espalhada pelo atlantico irá entrar toda, vamos ver



Epa isso nao era para dizer, era supresa


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

vaga disse:


> Epa isso nao era para dizer, era supresa



a minhas melhores expectativas estao para dia 25 mas ate ai os modelos ainda nao actualizaram, vamos esperar...


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 16:10)

bem na madrugada de quinta 25 promete e muito


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

O IM diz k as temperaturas vão começar a subir na sexta feira, mas se os modelos se confirmarem na sexta pode acontecer muita coisa menos uma subida de temperatura...


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

spiritmind disse:


> bem na madrugada de quinta 25 promete e muito



Nunca gostei tanto de ver umas manchas azuis assim por cima de Portugal...    
A noite de Quarta para Quinta e a manhã de Quinta prometem...


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2007 às 16:20)

spiritmind disse:


> bem na madrugada de quinta 25 promete e muito



Não sei o que diga, parece ballet


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

Santos disse:


> Não sei o que diga, parece ballet



vais é dançar ballet na neve


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

spiritmind disse:


> vais é dançar ballet na neve



ah poix vais... eu tenho -8 ca dentro... NO norte uma  -10 conforme o meteciel! Pelo menos 2 dias vou ter nezinha garantida eu ja ca venho fazer um resumo desta saida


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

ora bem... isto ta de tal maneira indefenido que nao arrisco numa previsão! so nos resta esperar!!!


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 16:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ora bem... isto ta de tal maneira indefenido que nao arrisco numa previsão! so nos resta esperar!!!



o frio para mim é já uma certeza, a precipitação é uma incerteza, mas aquela que anda perdida pelo oceano vem ter até nos???? essa e a minha principal incerteza


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 16:34)

Foi uma bela saida...a melhor dos últimos dias...se se concretiza-se para a semana teriamos neve a cotas muitos baixas na quarta, na quinta e na sexta    !!!
Mas como até lá ainda faltam muitos modelos sair o mais certo é toda aquela chuva se dissipar para outro lado e n cair ca nada...não se esqueçam que ainda na segunda passada dizia-se que iria nevar na próxima terça e agora os modelos mostram que é muito improvável acontecer...acho que o melhor a fazer é aguardar para segunda ou terça para podermos aferir alguma coisa relativamente ao final da semana...


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2007 às 16:35)

Isto dava um monumental nevão no Alentejo


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 16:38)

Minho disse:


> Isto dava um monumental nevão no Alentejo




I em Setúbal:


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

Epá se não fosse pedir muito também queria em Proença-a-Nova!!!


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2007 às 16:57)

Meteograma para Melgaço









O que está assinalado é que me leva a desconfiar que se concretize. Acho que se fosse verdade já não acontecia desde Fevereiro 1956 


.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

Boas ,

Vejam será que a neve vai voltar a Lisboa?

http://www2.wetter3.de/Animation_12_UTC/150_35.gif

Estou confiante que sim


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

Adoro estas imagens


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

Nunca vi tal coixa em setubal


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2007 às 17:23)

Perdoem-me os senhores do IM mas isto não bate certo. Que raio de modelos é que eles usam que não têm acesso os espanhois???

IM - Português


> 3ª Feira, 23 de Janeiro de 2007
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando boas abertas nas regiões
> do Interior.
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp



> INM Espanhol
> 
> DIA 23 (MARTES)
> 
> ...


http://www.inm.es/cgi-bin/p06hesp1.sh.2001


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 17:27)

realmente um modelo é 8 o outro é 80! nem tenho mais comentarios a fazer...!


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

Bela saida, os melhores dias para a neve será a partir de quarta e no final de semana temperaturas muito baixas, especialmente se houver uma cobertura de neve como espero que assim seja. Na segunda a cota estará muito alta para que qualquer um de nós possa ver nevar sem sair de casa e na terça a precipitação será quase nula


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

Minho disse:


> Perdoem-me os senhores do IM mas isto não bate certo. Que raio de modelos é que eles usam que não têm acesso os espanhois???
> 
> IM - Português
> 
> ...



são loucos quem mete neve na guarda e mete aguaceiros moderados nas penhas da saude so pode ser louco


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2007 às 17:35)

spiritmind disse:


> são loucos quem mete neve na guarda e mete aguaceiros moderados nas penhas da saude so pode ser loucos



Realmente nem tinha reparado nisso


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Jan 2007 às 17:43)

Que linda imagem


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 17:51)

Mas acho que já toda a gente(excepto o IM) que vai ocorrer neve no pais todo.


----------



## Senador (20 Jan 2007 às 18:38)

Nos distritos de Vila Real e Brangança é muito provavel que neve, por serem os mais altos do país, quanto ás outras acho dificil, um floco perdido aqui outro ali mas é pouco provável, a não ser que subam a uma serra qualquer  
Não tentem comparar com o episodio de Janeiro do ano passado porque não tem mesmo nada a ver...

Quanto ás previsões do IM, eles fazem sempre isto, uns dias antes fazem uma previsão descabida, mas depois corrigem.
Por exemplo, em Viana do Castelo, na segunda a isozero vai andar nos 1100m, na terça vai descer aos 800m, como é possivel, tendo em conta o ar frio que temos por cima de nós, a cota de neve ser acima destes valores? 

O INM põe 500m para o norte litoral para a semana toda...


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 18:42)

João Oliveira disse:


> Nos distritos de Vila Real e Brangança é muito provavel que neve, por serem os mais altos do país, quanto ás outras acho dificil, um floco perdido aqui outro ali mas é pouco provável, a não ser que subam a uma serra qualquer
> Não tentem comparar com o episodio de Janeiro do ano passado porque não tem mesmo nada a ver...



a ver vamos se é so um floco perdido   o anticiclone anda a bailar a cada run, a precipitação que anda no meio do oceano e nos rodeia tb poderá ser um factor importante 
jáfalta pouco tempo para vermos o que irá acontecer....


----------



## Senador (20 Jan 2007 às 18:45)

spiritmind disse:


> a ver vamos se é so um floco perdido   o anticiclone anda a bailar a cada run, a precipitação que anda no meio do oceano e nos rodeia tb poderá ser um factor importante
> jáfalta pouco tempo para vermos o que irá acontecer....



Obviamente que não me refiro a quem vive a 750m   lucky you


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 18:47)

É melhor limparem os oculos ou lavarem a cara vocês não devem tar a ver bem o frio que ai vem


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 18:52)

João Oliveira disse:


> Obviamente que não me refiro a quem vive a 750m   lucky you


 pois  mas sinceramente acho que os modelos nos estão a mentir perfiro acreditar nisto


----------



## Senador (20 Jan 2007 às 18:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> É melhor limparem os oculos ou lavarem a cara vocês não devem tar a ver bem o frio que ai vem



Disseste bem, vem muito frio mas pouca água  
Tenham principal atenção á sensação térmica que vai andar muito perto dos 0ºC + factor humidade


----------



## Senador (20 Jan 2007 às 18:56)

spiritmind disse:


> pois  mas sinceramente acho que os modelos nos estão a mentir perfiro acreditar nisto



Esse modelo é de precipitação.. eu nisso ainda acredito, agora neve em cotas baixas nessa mancha azul é que ja não vou muito.. prefiro ser um pessimista surpreso :P


----------



## Mago (20 Jan 2007 às 19:00)

O Modelo de quinta feira parece-me omais "potente" o entanto eles estão sempre a mudar... a ver vamos!


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

Vejam a sic noticias!!!!


----------



## Senador (20 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

Era bom que isto fosse verdade com os dados que eu tenho para terça de manhã no norte: 
-4 | -35 | 148






façam as vossas contas:

Calculo de cota de neve


----------



## Senador (20 Jan 2007 às 19:08)

Tempo frio em especial a partir de terça e quarta.

Temperatura max e min abaixo do normal para a epoca do ano

Tendencia para melhorar no final da semana, quarta ou quinta, melhoria essa apenas na precipitação com ceu pouco nublado ou limpo e as temperaturas seguem abaixo do normal, mas nao descem.

Inicio do mau tempo a partir de esta noite e da noite de Domingo


Estes foram alguns topicos que fixei da entrevista com a senhora do IM.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 19:09)

miguel disse:


> Vejam a sic noticias!!!!



Chove por todo lado mais que o normal é uma prova que o clima está a preparar o arrefecimento.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 19:12)

Finalmente alguma verdade na Tv. teve uma jornalista  em directo do IM e a metrologista disse que ia entrar uma massa de ar frio mas gaguejou para dizer logo se seguida uma massa de ar muito fria  e que as temperaturas iam ficar toda a semana abaixo da média desmentindo uma colega sua que disse ontem ou anteontem que seria uma coisa normal para a época disse ainda que as temperaturas tanto máximas como mínimas iam descer entre 7 a 10ºc em relação ao que temos neste momento nada que nos já não soubesse mos mas é sempre positivo ver alguma informação para fora.há mas falou numa melhoria a partir de quinta quando nos nos modelos não vemos bem isso assim!!!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Jan 2007 às 19:49)

Boas,

Parece que irá haver festa à meia noite de sábado 







Festa em Lisboa e arredores


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 19:59)

AHAHA se fosse só no sábado


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 20:06)

Com as previsoes que tenho disponiveis neste momento, digam o que disserem tenho neve em setubal, seja na serra da arrabida a 500 m isso ja e garantido, seja onde moro a 100 m, entao quer dizer tenho -4 ah chuva i n tenho neve? Agr n digo que as proximas run n possam mudar isto tudo! Mas tou confiante, a mim niguem me tira o optimismo que vamos ter uma semana de sonho


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 20:09)

Nesse site que o amigo joao meteu, diz la cota ao nivel do mar, com os meus dados


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 20:09)

Apesar de termos muito frio a 850hPa (no Porto os modelos indicam uma -8 para Sexta de manhã  ), não me parece que seja uma situação muito favorável essa do final da próxima semana, falta-nos frio a 500hPa e precipitação, e ainda faltam muitas saídas para se concretizar.

Prefiro olhar para a situação de terça-feira, onde os modelos nos voltam a pôr frio, aqui para o Porto uma -4 e -34 com precipitação e durante a madrugada/início da manhã, o que ainda ajuda mais.





Se não tirarem frio, tenho quase a certeza que o que cair de madrugada vai ser neve a cotas muito muito baixas aqui no Norte


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 20:09)

Nesse site que o amigo joao meteu, diz la cota ao nive do mar, com os meus dados


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 20:11)

tozequio disse:


> Apesar de termos muito frio a 850hPa (no Porto os modelos indicam uma -8 para Sexta de manhã  ), não me parece que seja uma situação muito favorável essa do final da próxima semana, falta-nos frio a 500hPa e precipitação, e ainda faltam muitas saídas para se concretizar.
> 
> Prefiro olhar para a situação de terça-feira, onde os modelos nos voltam a pôr frio, aqui para o Porto uma -4 e -34 com precipitação e durante a madrugada/início da manhã, o que ainda ajuda mais.
> 
> ...



Tou de acordo ctg amigo tozequio, tu e muitos ai do norte vao ter um belo dia de nevao, acerditem no que estou a dizer, estamos a falar frio da escandinavia


----------



## filipept (20 Jan 2007 às 20:23)

Bem, isto era lindo aqui para o norte...


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 20:24)

filipept disse:


> Bem, isto era lindo aqui para o norte...



Sim nos dias de precipitaçao vai ser lindo, tanto para o sul tanto para o norte basta haver precipitaçao


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 20:36)

tozequio tu k es meu vizinho k axas???? ha possibilidade de nevar pros nossos lados eu tenho aki a 30 minutos a pe a serra d valongo 375 mt d altura!


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 20:41)

os do inm pasaram de neve para ceu nublado para a guarda  
não sei o que trazem na cabeça  

eu bem digo que vamos ter uma supresa ai vamos vamos






ó kim tens alguma coisa a comentar????


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 20:47)

i tu ainda ligas a esses "zés"???nao ligues eles estao redondamente enganados!!!!


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

spiritmind disse:


> os do inm pasaram de neve para ceu nublado para a guarda
> não sei o que trazem na cabeça



As previsões do IM para 2ª feira são um pouco disparatadas. Nem tanto na precipitação, que também não estou a contar com grande coisa, mas sim na temperatura.
Para 2ª feira o IM prevê:
Guarda (1000 metros de altitude) 0ºC / 3ºC
Penhas Douradas (1400 metros de altitude) 2ºC / 5ºC
Então o IM está à espera de uma inversão térmica com as condições que estão previstas para 2ª feira


----------



## Seringador (20 Jan 2007 às 20:53)

vaga disse:


> Tou de acordo ctg amigo tozequio, tu e muitos ai do norte vao ter um belo dia de nevao, acerditem no que estou a dizer, estamos a falar frio da escandinavia



INFELIZMENTE TENHO DE DISCORDAR O FRIO TÁ LÁ  
falta é a precipitação mas, já fico bastante contente com os dias gelados de janeiro nos anos oitenta.
o frio a 850 é muito mais importante que o de 500hpa 
TENHO DE ADMITIR QUE NÃO ESPERAVA TANTO FRIO PARA O FIM DE JANEIRO  
será bom sinal para Fevereiro?
Gostei muito do amanhecer e do por do sol 
este quarto crescente vai ser de extrema importância


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 20:54)

Dan disse:


> As previsões do IM para 2ª feira são um pouco disparatadas. Nem tanto na precipitação, que também não estou a contar com grande coisa, mas sim na temperatura.
> Para 2ª feira o IM prevê:
> Guarda (1000 metros de altitude) 0ºC / 3ºC
> Penhas Douradas (1400 metros de altitude) 2ºC / 5ºC
> Então o IM está à espera de uma inversão térmica com as condições que estão previstas para 2ª feira



dan o que tenho a dizer é que tenho vergonha de ter um serviço publico deste a nivel da meterologia, pois eles andam andam, aguentam a situação de dps quando estao sob dificuuldades e que lançam alertas  nem um alerta de vaga de frio nem nada ainda puseram.. é triste


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 20:56)

Seringador disse:


> INFELIZMENTE TENHO DE DISCORDAR O FRIO TÁ LÁ
> falta é a precipitação mas, já fico bastante contente com os dias gelados de janeiro nos anos oitenta.
> o frio a 850 é muito mais importante que o de 500hpa
> TENHO DE ADMITIR QUE NÃO ESPERAVA TANTO FRIO PARA O FIM DE JANEIRO
> ...



Tava a ver que nunca mais vinhas amigo seringador! Eu tenho confiança que a precipitaçao vai entrar Nos ainda vamos ter uma supressa, ela anda a rodiarnos i n sei se alguem reparou mas apareceu uma enorma precipitaçao no sul d espanha, que ja xega ate Setubal...Ora vamos ver as proximas saidas.


----------



## Seringador (20 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

Minho disse:


> Meteograma para Melgaço
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim minho,

è verdade faz lembrar 1956


----------



## Seringador (20 Jan 2007 às 21:01)

vaga disse:


> Tava a ver que nunca mais vinhas amigo seringador! Eu tenho confiança que a precipitaçao vai entrar Nos ainda vamos ter uma supressa, ela anda a rodiarnos i n sei se alguem reparou mas apareceu uma enorma precipitaçao no sul d espanha, que ja xega ate Setubal...Ora vamos ver as proximas saidas.



Boas vaga!

com o Ant. naquela posição a injectar ar de ENE poderá ajudar a criar situações convectivas e nestas situações se cair será uma sorte geográfica 
A ver vamos, isto é como ver a trovoada em Maio e, a esta distância essa precipitação esfuma-se facilmente, a ver vamos pq os modelos e os respectivos membros estão desorientados a partir de 26/27


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 21:02)

Seringador disse:


> Boas vaga!
> 
> com o Ant. naquela posição a injectar ar de ENE poderá ajudar a criar situações convectivas e nestas situações se cair será uma sorte geográfica
> A ver vamos, isto é como ver a trovoada em Maio e, a esta distância essa precipitação esfuma-se facilmente, a ver vamos pq os modelos e os respectivos membros estão desorientados a partir de 26/27



ok  Vamos ver as proximas saidas


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 21:09)

O IM anda bem sim senhor...
Para segunda tiraram o neve na guarda e meteram céu muito nublado...
Outra situção curiosa é o facto de Castelo Branco apresentar temperaturas mais baixas na Segunda-Feira de Bragança


----------



## Seringador (20 Jan 2007 às 21:10)

Gosto muito desta era bom se se concretizasse, mesmo sendo uns flocquitos 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=126&mode=2


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

Seringador disse:


> Gosto muito desta era bom se se concretizasse, mesmo sendo uns flocquitos
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=126&mode=2



eu ca gosto mais desta  

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=114&mode=2


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 21:17)

E eu gosto mais desta 

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-150.png


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 21:18)

Seria bem melhor que começa-se a nevar no sul e avança-se para norte que o inverso.


----------



## Seringador (20 Jan 2007 às 21:20)

Vamos ver alguns pormenores
T+48 12z fax: 

http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVI89.TIF

A linha 528 está já sob N portugal, pouca precipitação mas...
T+60 12z fax:

http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVJ89.TIF

Existe uma depressão a formar-se a NNW, NE da islândia. 

T+72 12z fax:

http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVK89.TIF

A linha 528 vai até ao Centro do País, falta precipitação mas, gosto muito daquele encosto do Ant., vamos ver o que nos reserva para Fevereiro


----------



## Seringador (20 Jan 2007 às 21:31)

Tinha de colocar esta, pq já não via desde 1987   
pena que precipitação seja uma ausente


----------



## Seringador (20 Jan 2007 às 21:41)

de facto os modelos estão melhores para um prolongamento e parece que vamos encontrar a ISO -10 dentro de uns dias, digamos 120 a 144h    




 e o ECM na linha hooohooo com a injecção de ar frio vamos ter uns dias bem frios


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 21:45)

Aí vem eles...os tão aguardados modelos das 18h!!!


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 21:45)

Seringador disse:


> de facto os modelos estão melhores para um prolongamento e parece que vamos encontrar a ISO -10 dentro de uns dias, digamos 120 a 144h
> 
> 
> 
> e o ECM na linha hooohooo com a injecção de ar frio vamos ter uns dias bem frios



De uma forma mais ligeira, mas tb significativa, para a Madeira é esperada uma temperatura de -1ºc a 850hpa; nada que se compare com os vossos -10º, mas é com certeza um bom pretexto para cobrir de neve o Pico Ruivo e Pico do Areeiro.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Jan 2007 às 21:48)

Boas Seringador,

Achas que podemos ter neve novamente em Lisboa?
Era fantástico, dois anos consecutivos era um sonho.

Abraços


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 21:56)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas Seringador,
> 
> Achas que podemos ter neve novamente em Lisboa?
> Era fantástico, dois anos consecutivos era um sonho.
> ...



Dá-te conta que a principal razão por que nevou no ano passado em Lisboa, e ninguem refere, foi devido à forte chuva convectiva que fez descer a temperatura em picado até que começou a nevar. Não me parece que desta vez existam essas condições, não devido à insuficiência de frio que pode até ser superior ao de 29jan2006 na quinta e sexta, mas devido à ausência de precipitação nesses dias. Os modelos são sempre bastante incertos na precipitação, por isso sempre podes manter alguma esperança.

O GFS está agora a ser actualizado, a ver o que nos trás...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 21:58)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas Seringador,
> 
> Achas que podemos ter neve novamente em Lisboa?
> Era fantástico, dois anos consecutivos era um sonho.
> ...



Claro que vai nevar em lisboa e arredores.


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 22:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro que vai nevar em lisboa e arredores.



Isso é com base nalgum modelo especifico ou somente com base nos teus desejos?


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jan 2007 às 22:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro que vai nevar em lisboa e arredores.




Essa afirmação é baseada em ???


----------



## MNeves (20 Jan 2007 às 22:07)

não podemos perder a esperança...a semana que aí vem vai trazer muitas surpresas!! pelo menos pra malta do norte ,porque aqui ... a ultima vez que nevou á seria aqui ainda eu nao era nascido  

cumprimentos. e sejam optimistas


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 22:08)

dj_alex disse:


> Essa afirmação é baseada em ???



Em vento vindo de NW (muito gelado) e precepitação já existente agora basta misturar as duas e já para não falar na possiblidade de o norte se cobrir todo de branco o que torna as coisas ainda mais frias


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jan 2007 às 22:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Em vento vindo de NW (muito gelado) e precepitação já existente agora basta misturar as duas e já para não falar na possiblidade de o norte se cobrir todo de branco o que torna as coisas ainda mais frias




Entao basta vento de NW mais precipitação e temos a receita para neve em Lisboa???


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 22:19)

dj_alex disse:


> Entao basta vento de NW mais precipitação e temos a receita para neve em Lisboa???



desculpem la mas acho que algo esta mal, eu aqui todo preocupado pois penso que nao vou ter neve na minha cidade e dizem que vao nevar em lisboa


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 22:24)

dj_alex disse:


> Entao basta vento de NW mais precipitação e temos a receita para neve em Lisboa???



Então se já tens temperaturas baixas garantidas o que falta??


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jan 2007 às 22:27)

spiritmind disse:


> desculpem la mas acho que algo esta mal, eu aqui todo preocupado pois penso que nao vou ter neve na minha cidade e dizem que vao nevar em lisboa



Alguem que me compreende.....


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Jan 2007 às 22:33)

Estes tiraram precipitação  e algum frio  .
Vamos ver as próximas visto que pelo Seringador as mais importantes são as 0h e as das 12h.
Vamos ter esperança PORTUGAL


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2007 às 22:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro que vai nevar em lisboa e arredores.



Viva Mário, Para que podesse nevar na tua zona, Lisboa suponho, necessitarias de ter temperaturas muito mais baixas das que previstas segundo os vários modelos disponíveis.
Temperaturas baixas em altitude (500 hpa) e a uma altitude mais baixa (850 hpa), para além disso necessitarias sempre de precipitação tal qual o Seringador falou, pois sem precipitação (chuva que sob o efeito de temp. baixas, mais do que as agoras previstas) cairia possívelmente sob forma de neve.
Existem outros elementos a considerar óbviamente que têm a sua importância, no entanto de "grosso modo" é isto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 22:42)

eu ainda n perdi a esperança que aqui na minha zona caia uns flokitos!ja que esta zona fica ente um vale e ainda fica uns bons quilometros afastado do mar!e com tanta precipitaçao a volta de portugal nao sei nao....


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 22:43)

Santos disse:


> Viva Mário, Para que podesse nevar na tua zona, Lisboa suponho, necessitarias de ter temperaturas muito mais baixas das que previstas segundo os vários modelos disponíveis.
> Temperaturas baixas em altitude (500 hpa) e a uma altitude mais baixa (850 hpa), para além disso necessitarias sempre de precipitação tal qual o Seringador falou, pois sem precipitação (chuva que sob o efeito de temp. baixas, mais do que as agoras previstas) cairia possívelmente sob forma de neve.
> Existem outros elementos a considerar óbviamente que têm a sua importância, no entanto de "grosso modo" é isto.



Pois mas vamos agurdar afinal o optimismo não mata mas prolonga a vida


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2007 às 22:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois mas vamos agurdar afinal o optimismo não mata mas prolonga a vida



Concerteza, mas não acredites muito nisso nos próximos dias ...


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 23:16)

Saida das 18h horrivel... Menos frio e menos precipitação, que no norte durante este período será quase sempre em forma de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos (excepto noite de quarta para quinta) e no sul será quase inexistente. 

Os espanhóis vão levar a melhor parte, mas algum dia há-de ser a nossa vez digo eu...


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 23:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> tozequio tu k es meu vizinho k axas???? ha possibilidade de nevar pros nossos lados eu tenho aki a 30 minutos a pe a serra d valongo 375 mt d altura!



Na serra bem pode cair uns floquitos, mas é coisa pouca já que não há preciptação suficiente para uma boa acumulação.


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 23:36)

o inm já actualizou para 3 feira, nao meteu qualquer precipitação


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 23:38)

tozequio disse:


> Na serra bem pode cair uns floquitos, mas é coisa pouca já que não há preciptação suficiente para uma boa acumulação.



Calma ainda o frio não começou e vocês estão tão pessimistas os modelos tão sempre a mudar e para além disso ainda falta Fevereiro não se esqueçam


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 23:39)

vamos la aguardar! 

spiritmind ainda acreditas no inm portugues?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> vamos la aguardar!
> 
> spiritmind ainda acreditas no inm portugues?



Acreditar neles é a mesma coisa que acreditar que o sol gira à volta da terra


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

mario melhor comparação nao há!


----------



## Umberto (20 Jan 2007 às 23:44)

Meus amigos, não sou especialista mas parece-me que através do www.weatheronline.co.uk vamos ter qq coisa para 3ª feira


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 23:47)

Bem vindo Umberto a este humilde e acolhedor forum


----------



## Umberto (20 Jan 2007 às 23:52)

Tem piada. Pensei que só eu era doido pelo tempo a este nível, mas verifico com satisfação que posso partilhar este vício com tanta gente. Não acredito no INM e acho q sei qual o probema q eles têm - a média de idades nos quadros de funcionários


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> vamos la aguardar!
> 
> spiritmind ainda acreditas no inm portugues?



infelizmente nao acredito!  gostava de acreditar pois gostava de  ter um inm a imagem do inm espanhol. 
mas prontos temos de nos contentar com o que temos


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

Umberto disse:


> Tem piada. Pensei que só eu era doido pelo tempo a este nível, mas verifico com satisfação que posso partilhar este vício com tanta gente. Não acredito no INM e acho q sei qual o probema q eles têm - a média de idades nos quadros de funcionários



Podes crer que é mesmo isso naqueles gabientes só á fosseis andantes.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Umberto se te quiseres apresentar passa por aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=20 para a malta te ficar a conhecer melhor


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Já lá está


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 00:40)

Muita gente aqui vai ter que "engolir" as palavras que disseram ...   

Não digam tão mal do IM , eles não merecem , e sabem o que dizem , ou será que há aqui gente mais qualificada ??? 

Bem , vamos mas é ver as fabulosas reportagens de neve que os nossos amigos das Asturias , Cantabria , País Basco , SE , E  de Espanha , nos vão pôr no Meteored .

Aí sim , aí vai cair uma boa quantidade .

Por aqui , muito me temo , ou as coisas mudam ou vamos ver pouca coisa .

Espero enganar-me


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 00:57)

Acredito q sejam qualificados, mas acertam mto pouco nas previsões que elaboram - principalmente temperaturas.


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:02)

Entre todos os INM´s da Europa , são dos que mais acertam .
Fala-te a voz da experiência


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:04)

Só uma coisa : é PRECISO saber entender uma previsão !!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 01:04)

spiritmind disse:


> os do inm pasaram de neve para ceu nublado para a guarda
> não sei o que trazem na cabeça
> 
> eu bem digo que vamos ter uma supresa ai vamos vamos
> ...



Tenho!
Espero que não se enganem!   



GranNevada disse:


> Entre todos os INM´s da Europa , são dos que mais acertam .
> Fala-te a voz da experiência



Ainda assim o nosso IM está a muita distância do INM.


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 01:06)

Podiam fazer um upgrade no site. O www. weatheronline.co.uk está bem melhor e as previsões parecem-me bem mais acertadas.


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:08)

> Ainda assim o nosso IM está a muita distância do INM



Porquê ?
Em que sentido ?
A mim não me parece ...


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 01:13)

GranNevada disse:


> Porquê ?
> Em que sentido ?
> A mim não me parece ...



boas entao explica-me uma coisas a ver se entendo, pk motivo na ultima actualização metiam neve para a guarda com 6ºc max e -1ºc min e para as penhas da saude que fica em plena serra da estrela metiam aguaceiros moderados?
pk motivo metiam neve para a guarda onde o seu ponto mais elevado situa-se a 1050m de altitude e na previsao descritiva escreviam "aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos 1200m, pk motivo ainda nao lançaram um alerta de frio para os proximos dias?
quando me lembrar de mais coisas posto mas já ficava satisfeito se me explicasses essas


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 01:14)

GranNevada disse:


> Porquê ?
> Em que sentido ?
> A mim não me parece ...



Não? Em todo sentido, mairo intervalo de tempo a colocar avisos SAM, mairo grau de acerto e maior dinamismo, até no mesmo site se reflete isto que acabo de referir.

Se indagares, em toda a linha de fronteira, até onde é possível haver recepção dos canais TV espanhóis terrestres, verificarás que são as previsões epanholas que têm mais aceitação e maior credibilidade. Porque tudo se resume, para o comum dos cidadãos a que corresponda o que foi previsto, com o que realmente sucedeu. E o INM espanhol tem um grande grau de acerto. E não acredito que seja apenas "porque a galinha da minha vizinha é melhor que a minha", é por mérito.


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:25)

Aguaceiros moderados não especifica que tipo de precipitação é ! Pode ser chuva , pode ser neve ...
Além disso , nunca te esqueças que , em relação aos avisos de "mau tempo" , há que ser muito cauto : uma coisa é nós aqui avisarmos que vem aí frio , e neve , e chuva , e vento forte , ou seja lá o que fôr , SEM QUALQUER OBRIGAÇÃO OU RESPONSABILIDADE  , e outra é  quando se faz uma previsão para o País inteiro , ou para uma região determinada , TENDO RESPONSABILIDADE , ou seja , tendo os "media" , a protecção civil , as autarquias , a "medir" e a ouvir aquilo que dizemos .
São coisas muito diferentes !!!

Se não fosse assim ... aqui já teríamos avisos de neve a cota zero , com acumulação , em metade do País , ou no País inteiro ...

E , para não ir mais longe , já vi aqui previsões de tornados , grandes trovoadas , ventos ciclónicos , etc , etc , etc , e que depois não deram em nada . 

Bem , há que ser cauteloso . Uma coisa é falar entre amigos , como aqui , e outra é falar para todo o Portugal ...


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 01:27)

dou-vos outro exemplo: oinm espanhol prevê coalho acima de 300m na zona de Castela e Leão e Galicia na 3ª e o nosso INM acima de 1200m.


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:31)

E as condições são as mesmas para Castela e Leão daquelas que são para a Galiza ?
E , fora disso , a Galiza é muito grande .
Pode nevar no NORTE da Galiza a 200-300 m . e nós aqui no Minho , muito perto da Galiza , não vermos nem sequer um floco !!!
JÁ ACONTECEU MUITAS VEZES ...
E vai acontecer outra vez ...


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 01:31)

O q pensas então q vai acontecer nas próximas 48/72 horas, Grandnevada?


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 01:38)

GranNevada disse:


> Aguaceiros moderados não especifica que tipo de precipitação é ! Pode ser chuva , pode ser neve ...
> Além disso , nunca te esqueças que , em relação aos avisos de "mau tempo" , há que ser muito cauto : uma coisa é nós aqui avisarmos que vem aí frio , e neve , e chuva , e vento forte , ou seja lá o que fôr , SEM QUALQUER OBRIGAÇÃO OU RESPONSABILIDADE  , e outra é  quando se faz uma previsão para o País inteiro , ou para uma região determinada , TENDO RESPONSABILIDADE , ou seja , tendo os "media" , a protecção civil , as autarquias , a "medir" e a ouvir aquilo que dizemos .
> São coisas muito diferentes !!!
> 
> ...



Embora entenda o teu ponto de vista, no que acabas de explicar. Há realmente uma coisa que nos caracteriza muito, na nossa portugalidade (umas vezes com bons resultados outras nem tanto), e é a cautela. Aqui é um pouco descabida e não digo que o IM agora venha a correr a dizer cuidado pode nevar à cota zero de Norte a Sul só porque vamos ter temperaturas mais frescas, ou que os ventos serão ciclónicos porque existe possibilidade de ventos moderados. Mas que o IM e o SNBPC seguem uma má política na concepção dos avisos SAM isso é óbvio, a função do SNBPC devia de ser preventiva e não meramente de auxílio. Qual o mal de estar preparados para algo que possa vir a existir ainda sem certezas, atempadamente? Pior é por essa mesma incerteza não alertarem ou alertarem tarde e a más horas (digamos com meia dúzia de horas de antecedência ou como algumas vezes ao sabor dos sucessos, o que quer dizer no momento).


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 01:38)

GranNevada disse:


> Aguaceiros moderados não especifica que tipo de precipitação é ! Pode ser chuva , pode ser neve ...
> Além disso , nunca te esqueças que , em relação aos avisos de "mau tempo" , há que ser muito cauto : uma coisa é nós aqui avisarmos que vem aí frio , e neve , e chuva , e vento forte , ou seja lá o que fôr , SEM QUALQUER OBRIGAÇÃO OU RESPONSABILIDADE  , e outra é  quando se faz uma previsão para o País inteiro , ou para uma região determinada , TENDO RESPONSABILIDADE , ou seja , tendo os "media" , a protecção civil , as autarquias , a "medir" e a ouvir aquilo que dizemos .
> São coisas muito diferentes !!!
> 
> ...



tens uma certa razao no que dizes na parte dos avisos , mas pelo menos um aviso de descidas de temperaturas acentuadas devia existir na pagina do inm ( com aquelas tretas todas das medidas que se devem tomar)já nem digo no site da snbpc  pois o inm espanhol no dia de ontem lançou um aviso a dizer as condiçoes meterologicas adversas a nivel de frio. mas mais vele prevenir do que remendiar e essa pareçe nao ser a politica do inm pois vao aguentando as coisas a ver como elas se desenrolam até agora tem tido sorte, tiveram sorte quando foi o gordon pois deram o alerta 12h antes, no episodio de 29 janeiro do ano passado ficaram admiradissimos por ter nevado em todo o litoral (tb nao preveram isso) ou seja quando estamos em cima do acontecimento já nao vale de nada dizer o que esta a acontecer a frase tipica do inm " é uma situação normal" e depois acontecem cheias pois nao deram tempo a populaçao para se prevenir  ect.... quanto a situação dos aguaceiros eu sei que os aguaceiros podem ser de forma solida ou liquida, entao pk motivo nao puseram tb aguaceiros na guarda e puseram a indicação de neve? isto e um forum de amigos nao quero de maneira alguma desfazer no trabalho de pessoas profissionais pois eu sou apenas um amador que gosta de meterologia, e precisarei dela mais tarde para exercer a minha profissao mas so tou a dar uma opiniao e a fazer uma chamada de atençaoo para alguns aspectos mais nada


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:39)

> Se indagares, em toda a linha de fronteira, até onde é possível haver recepção dos canais TV espanhóis terrestres, verificarás que são as previsões epanholas que têm mais aceitação e maior credibilidade. Porque tudo se resume, para o comum dos cidadãos a que corresponda o que foi previsto, com o que realmente sucedeu. E o INM espanhol tem um grande grau de acerto. E não acredito que seja apenas "porque a galinha da minha vizinha é melhor que a minha", é por mérito.



Isso é outra história ...
NUNCA te fies daquilo que diz o INM Espanhol para comparar com Portugal .
Espanha é grande e as previsões são muito diferentes , como têm de ser .
Mesmo aqui na Galiza , por comparação com o Norte de Portugal , as coisas são MUITO diferentes .

Podes ter neve em Lugo , por exemplo , em Pontevedra , por exemplo , e aqui , NADA DE NADA . Já vi isso muitas vezes .

Há que saber interpretar as previsóes ...

Quanto ao IM Português faço-te um desafio : durante 10 ou 20 dias vê a previsão e depois compara com aquilo que realmente aconteceu . Vais ficar surpreendido com a percentagem de acertos !!!

E nunca te esqueças que é normal que errem alguma vez . TODOS erram ! E para mais em situações "anormais" como esta , por exemplo ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 01:41)

GranNevada disse:


> E as condições são as mesmas para Castela e Leão daquelas que são para a Galiza ?
> E , fora disso , a Galiza é muito grande .
> Pode nevar no NORTE da Galiza a 200-300 m . e nós aqui no Minho , muito perto da Galiza , não vermos nem sequer um floco !!!
> JÁ ACONTECEU MUITAS VEZES ...
> E vai acontecer outra vez ...



Eu sei que vocês querem muito ver neve por aí, também eu, mas daí a afirmares que não cairá por aí nenhum floco  Só se o estas a afirmar na espectativa de não criar ilusões, peferindo antes seres apanhado de surpresa num momento de pessimismo...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2007 às 01:42)

keira deus k errem pk o meteociel mete neve pa todo o norte d portugal!pa dia 22! o k acho um bocado impossivel!


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:44)

> O q pensas então q vai acontecer nas próximas 48/72 horas, Grandnevada?



Isso gostava eu de saber  

Frio e neve nas terras altas , para já ( 2 - 3 dias ) .
Depois , logo se verá , mas vejo pouca precipitação  

Isto vem muito de NE e isso não me agrada ---- muito seco ---- vamos ver


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:47)

> Eu sei que vocês querem muito ver neve por aí, também eu, mas daí a afirmares que não cairá por aí nenhum floco



Eu nunca afirmei isso !!!
Espero bem que venha a neve , já não a vejo , a sério , desde 1987 .
Só que "isto não me cheira" . É tudo muito seco ...

ESPERO ENGANAR-ME


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2007 às 01:48)

aki esta uma previsao de sonho para o porto!


http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Oporto, Pedras Rubras--Portugal-Europa-LPPR.html


----------



## tozequio (21 Jan 2007 às 01:50)

A run das 18h tirou um pouco de frio na madrugada de segunda para terça, no entanto prolongou a (pouca) precipitação para quarta-feira no litoral.

A grande incógnita parece-me mesmo que é a preciptação, porque se houver penso que poderá cair alguns floquitos por volta dos 300-400 metros na madrugada de segunda para terça.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 01:54)

GranNevada disse:


> (...)
> Quanto ao IM Português faço-te um desafio : durante 10 ou 20 dias vê a previsão e depois compara com aquilo que realmente aconteceu . Vais ficar surpreendido com a percentagem de acertos !!! (...)



E o que pensas que faço há alguns anos?  
Só se for aí para a tua região, pois olha que para aqui (Alentejo-Extremadura), é para esquecer. Ainda mais, o IM é tão vago, tão simplista nas previsões, que apenas as colocam para as capitais de distrito, sendo que a "verdade" meteorológica das restantes localidades, é ignorada em tais previsões. Depois sucedem disparidades muito grandes, em muitos dias. Ainda esta semana as previsões seja de temperatura, seja do estado de tempo, eram como o dia ao pé da noite e porquê? Devido à instalação do amigo nevoeiro, e repara, não foi um dia, foi quase uma semana sempre igual. Basta veres no seguimento e cruzares com as previsões do nosso IM. Achas isso correcto? Já para não falar no secretismo (negócio!!!!) que envolve os dados que as EMA's debitam. E refiro-me simplesmente aos valores da normal, médias etc, isso sim seria ser um serviço público. Olha se não me engano foi a ti que te pediram uma fortuna, não foi. Vergonhoso. E quem lhes paga o trabalho e os equipamentos, sou eu e tu e cada um de nós.


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 01:58)

spiritmind disse:


> tens uma certa razao no que dizes na parte dos avisos , mas pelo menos um aviso de descidas de temperaturas acentuadas devia existir na pagina do inm ( com aquelas tretas todas das medidas que se devem tomar)já nem digo no site da snbpc  pois o inm espanhol no dia de ontem lançou um aviso a dizer as condiçoes meterologicas adversas a nivel de frio. mas mais vele prevenir do que remendiar e essa pareçe nao ser a politica do inm pois vao aguentando as coisas a ver como elas se desenrolam até agora tem tido sorte, tiveram sorte quando foi o gordon pois deram o alerta 12h antes, no episodio de 29 janeiro do ano passado ficaram admiradissimos por ter nevado em todo o litoral (tb nao preveram isso) ou seja quando estamos em cima do acontecimento já nao vale de nada dizer o que esta a acontecer a frase tipica do inm " é uma situação normal" e depois acontecem cheias pois nao deram tempo a populaçao para se prevenir  ect.... quanto a situação dos aguaceiros eu sei que os aguaceiros podem ser de forma solida ou liquida, entao pk motivo nao puseram tb aguaceiros na guarda e puseram a indicação de neve? isto e um forum de amigos nao quero de maneira alguma desfazer no trabalho de pessoas profissionais pois eu sou apenas um amador que gosta de meterologia, e precisarei dela mais tarde para exercer a minha profissao mas so tou a dar uma opiniao e a fazer uma chamada de atençaoo para alguns aspectos mais nada



grannevada agardecia que me explicasses algumas dessas questoes que fiz


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:59)

> Depois sucedem disparidades muito grandes, em muitos dias. Ainda esta semana as previsões seja de temperatura, seja do estado de tempo, eram como o dia ao pé da noite e porquê? Devido à instalação do amigo nevoeiro, e repara, não foi um dia, foi quase uma semana sempre igual. Basta veres no seguimento e cruzares com as previsões do nosso IM. Achas isso correcto? Já para não falar no secretismo (negócio!!!!) que envolve os dados que as EMA's debitam. E refiro-me simplesmente aos valores da normal, médias etc, isso sim seria ser um serviço público. Olha se não me engano foi a ti que te pediram uma fortuna, não foi. Vergonhoso. E quem lhes paga o trabalho e os equipamentos, sou eu e tu e cada um de nós.



Uma previsão a nível geral não pode ter em conta que em determinada região haja nevoeiro , por exemplo . Por isso é uma previsão geral .

Sim , foi a mim que pediram um BALÚRDIO pelos dados de Braga . Nem te digo quanto       
 Tenho aqui guardada a carta que eles me enviaram    

Mas eu dei-lhes a volta   . Tenho os dados diários de Braga , TODINHOS , desde o dia 1 de Janeiro de 1943 áté hoje


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 01:59)

GranNevada disse:


> E as condições são as mesmas para Castela e Leão daquelas que são para a Galiza ?
> E , fora disso , a Galiza é muito grande .
> Pode nevar no NORTE da Galiza a 200-300 m . e nós aqui no Minho , muito perto da Galiza , *não vermos nem sequer um floco *!!!
> JÁ ACONTECEU MUITAS VEZES ...
> *E vai acontecer outra vez ...*





kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu sei que vocês querem muito ver neve por aí, também eu, mas daí a afirmares que não cairá por aí nenhum floco  (...)






GranNevada disse:


> _Eu nunca afirmei isso _!!!
> Espero bem que venha a neve , já não a vejo , a sério , desde 1987 .
> Só que "isto não me cheira" . É tudo muito seco ...
> 
> ESPERO ENGANAR-ME



Eu também não o inventei GranNevada 

E eu também espero que te enganes ! Que nos enganemos todos e possamos ter umas surpresas...


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 02:00)

Off topic : está aqui um nevoeiro que não se vê 10 metros à frente


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 02:03)

spiritmind : já te disse - Espanha não é Portugal . Eles deram avisos , sim . E para onde ? Vê bem e depois contesta .


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 02:04)

Eu acredito que caia alguma coisa desde q o vento não tenha proveniência de NE ou NNE e por conseguinte mais seco. Julgo q está previsto N para o litoral...por isso há q ter esperança


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 02:09)

O site da meteored prevé neve para o alentejo na sexta e sabado...   

Vejam aqui: http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion-para-Europa-6-Portugal.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 02:15)

GranNevada disse:


> Uma previsão a nível geral não pode ter em conta que em determinada região haja nevoeiro , por exemplo . Por isso é uma previsão geral .
> 
> Sim , foi a mim que pediram um BALÚRDIO pelos dados de Braga . Nem te digo quanto
> Tenho aqui guardada a carta que eles me enviaram
> ...



Pois num país minúsculo, como o nosso, essas previsões gerais estão que metem dó. Será tão custoso e tão complicado que ao clicar sobre a região Alentejo, ou Minho ou outra qualquer não colocassem mais detalhes nas previsões? Sabes onde elas são detalhadas...

Só um exemplo: Teletempo – Serviço Telefónico, mas custa dinheirito, e aqui sim até falam do tempo para Elvas e se for preciso para a minha rua, o problema é que são chamadas de valor acrescentado 

O que acabam por conseguir é isso mesmo que tu fizeste, tornarmo-nos uns "piratas"  dos dados meteorológicos  . Não há outra saída.


----------



## tozequio (21 Jan 2007 às 02:15)

jPdF disse:


> O site da meteored prevé neve para o alentejo na sexta e sabado...
> 
> Vejam aqui: http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion-para-Europa-6-Portugal.html



Parece-me um bocado exageradas as previsões para Beja e Évora ao nivel da temperatura   Mas pode ser que o Kim ainda tenha uma surpresa


----------



## tozequio (21 Jan 2007 às 02:16)

GranNevada disse:


> Uma previsão a nível geral não pode ter em conta que em determinada região haja nevoeiro , por exemplo . Por isso é uma previsão geral .
> 
> Sim , foi a mim que pediram um BALÚRDIO pelos dados de Braga . Nem te digo quanto
> Tenho aqui guardada a carta que eles me enviaram
> ...



Como é que os arranjaste?


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 02:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> keira deus k errem pk o meteociel mete neve pa todo o norte d portugal!pa dia 22! o k acho um bocado impossivel!



onde é q viste isso. Como consigo lá chegar?. Só dá previsões para França.


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 02:38)

tozequio disse:


> Parece-me um bocado exageradas as previsões para Beja e Évora ao nivel da temperatura   Mas pode ser que o Kim ainda tenha uma surpresa



Pois é, temos que ser realistas a última saída tirou-nos frio a 500 e 850 hpa, a precipitação é escassa, neste momento e segundo a run das 18Z só mesmo para o Norte (Porto incluído que tem uma 527/528 dam prolongada e -33, -3) é que há possibilidade.
Vamos ver a próxima saída daqui a uma horita, pode ser que melhore, mas não sei


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 02:41)

Umberto disse:


> onde é q viste isso. Como consigo lá chegar?. Só dá previsões para França.



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=24&code=0&mode=2


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 03:13)

Tão quase a sair pessoal...calma...
Acho que este run vai trazer boas notícias...
os das 18h nunca são de confiar muito!!!


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 03:17)

Hora cá estou eu novamente, fui beber um copito ja voltei  Entao vamos la ver o que esta run nos tras de bom


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 03:19)

vaga disse:


> Hora cá estou eu novamente, fui beber um copito ja voltei  Entao vamos la ver o que esta run nos tras de bom


----------



## Snow (21 Jan 2007 às 03:20)

Esta run vai ser muito boa.

Esperamos nós


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 03:23)

Santos disse:


>



E preciso e calma


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 03:27)

Tao a sair pessoal


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 03:33)

Estão a sair...quentinhas e boas (Esperamos nós   )


----------



## Snow (21 Jan 2007 às 03:34)

Quentinhas?

Frias e boas


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2007 às 03:39)

Bem pelo menos até ás 30 horas em k já é run das 00 mete mais frio...vamos ver o resto...


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 03:44)

Sanxito estás pronto para mudar a tua assinatura??? Esta semana tens de alterar essas minimas que tens aí...


----------



## Snow (21 Jan 2007 às 03:47)

Ta a meter mais frio. Vamos esperar pelo resto.

Quanto à  pouco melhor está, em relação as 18h


----------



## Snow (21 Jan 2007 às 03:57)

Não tou a gostar nada desta saída


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2007 às 03:58)

jPdF disse:


> Sanxito estás pronto para mudar a tua assinatura??? Esta semana tens de alterar essas minimas que tens aí...



É verdade, e espero k altere em vários graus pk isto por aki tem sido um tédio.
Esta run tá melhor, mesmo sem precipitação k venha frio com fartura, records tmb pode ser..


----------



## Snow (21 Jan 2007 às 04:12)

Completamente decepcionado com esta saida das 00h

        

Ainda não é desta. 

Vou dormir


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 04:14)

Frio cada vex mais, precipitaçao cada vez menos! Vamos morrer de tanto frio, sem ver um flokito, ainda tenho esperanças


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 04:15)

Snow disse:


> Completamente decepcionado com esta saida das 00h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também vou


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 04:34)

Esta saída não foi má...
Foi PÉSSIMA...    
Vou Dormir


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 08:37)

Calma pq há 3 dias atras existiu uma saidas das 00 em que retiravam tudo, o potencial está todo lá. A situação é complicada de modelizar, vamos ter calma, pq pra fevereiro vamos ter mais


----------



## Iceberg (21 Jan 2007 às 08:56)

Isto esteve animado de madrugada, pessoal, as coisas que eu perdi !  

Foi bom ver aquelas contribuições do GranNevada (fala a voz da experiência), é disto que este forum precisa, discussões, troca de opiniões, argumentos e contra-argumentos.

De facto, julgo que a chave da próxima semana estará definitivamente na posição do Anticiclone, basta este deslocar-se ligeiramente para NW e podemos ter surpresas interessantes.

Entretanto, o IM já baixou a cota de neve de 1200m para 800m.

Apesar de em condições normais, este fluxo de N - NE ser normalmente seco, não sei porquê, desta vez tenho esperança que à última da hora exista ali um fluxo predominantemente de N, com percurso marcadamente marítimo, podendo provocar alguma queda de neve ao nível do mar, embora dispersa e fraca. Por isso, acredito que possam cair alguns flocos em Braga, mas atenção são flocos, não me refiro a uma nevada, ou seja, será pouca coisa, mas sinceramente tenho essa esperança.

Não será novamente 14 Jan 1987 (de facto a situação é diferente), mas pode ser uma situação ligeira de queda de alguma neve. Aguardemos ...


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 09:31)

Iceberg disse:


> Isto esteve animado de madrugada, pessoal, as coisas que eu perdi !
> 
> Foi bom ver aquelas contribuições do GranNevada (fala a voz da experiência), é disto que este forum precisa, discussões, troca de opiniões, argumentos e contra-argumentos.
> 
> ...



Penso que a partir daqui os modelos devem começar a apanhar ciclogeneses na PI, o que mudará o cenário radicalmente para todo o w da peninsula. Penso que é demasiado frio a entrar tão rapidamente que deverá provocar ciclogense em algum ponto da PI. O que acham vcs?


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 09:52)

Nesta saida o A está ligeiramente mais a NW


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 10:05)

LUPER disse:


> Penso que a partir daqui os modelos devem começar a apanhar ciclogeneses na PI, o que mudará o cenário radicalmente para todo o w da peninsula. Penso que é demasiado frio a entrar tão rapidamente que deverá provocar ciclogense em algum ponto da PI. O que acham vcs?



Luper, sou novo aqui mas gostava de saber onde vcs estão a consultar os dados do posicionamento do A


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 10:07)

Umberto disse:


> Luper, sou novo aqui mas gostava de saber onde vcs estão a consultar os dados do posicionamento do A



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

Escolhes o GFS e tens lá as várias opções e horas do modelo, neste momento está a ser actualizado. Qualquer duvida pergunta


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 10:08)

Boas
O prolongamento do frio vai ser bom gosto desta imagem da nebulosidade do ECM para este dia, pode ser que... 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...rope!cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2007012100!!/


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 10:10)

O ECM já não coloca o Ant., como o GFS a mais de 144h


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 10:10)

Muita atenção à mega borracas do polo, que irá ter um comportamento muito interesante


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 10:14)

Iceberg disse:


> Isto esteve animado de madrugada, pessoal, as coisas que eu perdi !
> 
> Foi bom ver aquelas contribuições do GranNevada (fala a voz da experiência), é disto que este forum precisa, discussões, troca de opiniões, argumentos e contra-argumentos.
> 
> ...



Como é possível é possível o IM manter a previsão de queda de neve acima dos 800 m no litoral oeste e em simultâneo descida consecutiva da temperatura na 3ª e 4ª? Alguém me explica?


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 10:28)

Vou bazar agora, mas está nas cartas um "Easterly" brevemente os modelos a mais de 96h estão 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
Agora é bom ver uma sopa de pedra escandinava a ser cozinhada , espero é que não fiquemos só com a pedra em Fevereiro 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Helsinki_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 10:30)

Umberto disse:


> Como é possível é possível o IM manter a previsão de queda de neve acima dos 800 m no litoral oeste e em simultâneo descida consecutiva da temperatura na 3ª e 4ª? Alguém me explica?



Infeliezmente o IM ás vezes faz-me lembrar tentar compreender aquele formoso ser que é a mulher, o que se torna uma missão impossível


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2007 às 10:40)

Resta ter alguma esperança nesta depressão no golfo da Biscaia e que possa originar alguma precipitação nos dias 24 e 25. Mas isto não está muito favorável à precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 11:05)

Estão a chegar dias de muitas surpresas vai ser uma semana agitada com muitos recordes ainda nem o frio chegou e o vento já é gelado


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 11:49)

Boas pessoal Ontem fui beber um copo, i quando saio de casa por volta das 23 h sinto um vento moderado gelado, nao se via niguem na rua, tudo dentro dos bares, sinceramente estava um gelo, i ainda o frio nao xegou a serio. Alem de ser um grande maluco pela meteorologia, tambem sou pela pesca desportiva  Hoje fui no meu barco apnhar uns xokos para o almoço, i voçes nao imaginem o frio que apanhei, o vento moderado que se faz sentir e gelado, o frio pareçe que queima, Serra da arrabida tinha uma nublina por cima dela, que viasse mesmo o frio que se estava a sentir. Nao levei o tele, por isso nao tirei fotos  Enfim agora vou ver as saidas porque ainda nao vi


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 11:58)

vaga disse:


> Boas pessoal Ontem fui beber um copo, i quando saio de casa por volta das 23 h sinto um vento moderado gelado, nao se via niguem na rua, tudo dentro dos bares, sinceramente estava um gelo, i ainda o frio nao xegou a serio. Alem de ser um grande maluco pela meteorologia, tambem sou pela pesca desportiva  Hoje fui no meu barco apnhar uns xokos para o almoço, i voçes nao imaginem o frio que apanhei, o vento moderado que se faz sentir e gelado, o frio pareçe que queima, Serra da arrabida tinha uma nublina por cima dela, que viasse mesmo o frio que se estava a sentir. Nao levei o tele, por isso nao tirei fotos  Enfim agora vou ver as saidas porque ainda nao vi



Pois não admira já viste o que ai vem é logico que o vento seje o primeiro a chegar e a preparar o terreno para que não haja choques térmicos


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 12:02)

Pois, o pior sera o vento, i eu dia 25 tenho precipitaçao com -2  E eu vejo mais precipitaçao em redor da costa Hoje no modelo das 18 ja podemos tirar algumas conclusoes do que realmente de podera passar!  A precipitaçao essa sera uma das grandes supresas


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 12:03)

O segundo painel deixa antever que Fevereiro será dos mais frios de sempre


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 12:04)

vaga disse:


> Pois, o pior sera o vento, i eu dia 25 tenho precipitaçao com -2  E eu vejo mais precipitaçao em redor da costa Hoje no modelo das 18 ja podemos tirar algumas conclusoes do que realmente de podera passar!  A precipitaçao essa sera uma das grandes supresas



O vento não é assim tão mau como o pintas afinal ele ajuda a tornar as coisas ainda mais frescas e se tiver do lado da chuva vai ser o que nos salva de um valente frio seco que queima a pele


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 12:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> O vento não é assim tão mau como o pintas afinal ele ajuda a tornar as coisas ainda mais frescas e se tiver do lado da chuva vai ser o que nos salva de um valente frio seco que queima a pele


 
Tipo mau como pinto? Digo isto para as pessoas que ainda nao estao informadas do que ai vem i que algumas delas nem sabem o quanto isto provoca uma sencaçao de frio. Eu quero e frio i neve


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 12:07)

LUPER disse:


> O segundo painel deixa antever que Fevereiro será dos mais frios de sempre



Esperemos bem que tenhas a razão a ver se se acaba defenitivamente com as médias postivias e passamos para as negativas.


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 12:14)

a minha esperança vai pas 96h onde exite precipitação assinalavel


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 12:15)

LUPER disse:


> O segundo painel deixa antever que Fevereiro será dos mais frios de sempre



onde sacaste o painel de Fevereiro?


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 12:26)

Umberto disse:


> onde sacaste o painel de Fevereiro?



Carrega em 180>


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 12:56)

O IM a pouco e pouco já se está a aperceber da realidade a previsão para terça já está mais correcta


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> O IM a pouco e pouco já se está a aperceber da realidade a previsão para terça já está mais correcta



Duvido Muito é da previsão deles para Quarta...mostra neve em toda a região centro, incluindo Viseu, mas os modelos n mostram precipitação nessa altura


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Jan 2007 às 13:13)

E esta carta p bragança?Muito bom... Sorte p os nossos amigos Fil, Dan e Zoelae!!

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPBG&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&submit=submit


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Jan 2007 às 13:18)

By the way, vejam como funciona verdadeiramente o sistema de aviso dos Espanhóis...Aqui tá td trankilo...! 
http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_c.php


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 13:28)

Tiagofsky disse:


> By the way, vejam como funciona verdadeiramente o sistema de aviso dos Espanhóis...Aqui tá td trankilo...!
> http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_c.php



Mesmo assim os avisos deles só são para a neve!!
Será que também não deveriam ter colocado um aviso para temperaturas mínimas extremas


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Jan 2007 às 13:35)

jPdF disse:


> Mesmo assim os avisos deles só são para a neve!!
> Será que também não deveriam ter colocado um aviso para temperaturas mínimas extremas



Sim, claro..Mas em Portugal nem neve nem frio nem chuva nem sol nem nada!Aqui é outra meteorologia..!Acho que era o minimo que se pedia para Portugal,pelo menos nalgumas zonas em que realmente haja a possibilidade(leia-se certeza) de temperaturas muito baixas...


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 13:56)

Tiagofsky disse:


> By the way, vejam como funciona verdadeiramente o sistema de aviso dos Espanhóis...Aqui tá td trankilo...!
> http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_c.php



Boa tarde, isto de um tipo se deitar às 5 da matina a ver modelos tem que se lhe diga , nem come, nem dorme, mas ao menos passa um bom bacado.
Faço tuas as minhas palavras Tiagofsky, estou feliz pelos n/amigos de Bragança, acho que isto está outra vez com tendência para melhorar para o centro/sul também a ver vamos, é tipo ballet


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 14:00)

Santos disse:


> Boa tarde, isto de um tipo se deitar às 5 da matina a ver modelos tem que se lhe diga , nem come, nem dorme, mas ao menos passa um bom bacado.
> Faço tuas as minhas palavras Tiagofsky, estou feliz pelos n/amigos de Bragança, acho que isto está outra vez com tendência para melhorar para o centro/sul também a ver vamos, é tipo ballet



Tem muito que se lhe diga mesmo  depois deitar as 5 i acordar as 7 da manha ainda tem mais que lhe se diga   Axo que vou gostar muito da run das 12  Nao sei porque  Bem pessoal agora vou comer xokinho na brasa do meu rio sado que hoje eu propio fui apanhar  ah pois é, nao e pa todos


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 14:02)

vaga disse:


> Tem muito que se lhe diga mesmo  depois deitar as 5 i acordar as 7 da manha ainda tem mais que lhe se diga   Axo que vou gostar muito da run das 12  Nao sei porque  Bem pessoal agora vou comer xokinho na brasa do meu rio sado que hoje eu propio fui apanhar  ah pois é, nao e pa todos



Bom apetite amigo Vaga


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

Santos disse:


> Bom apetite amigo Vaga



Obrigado amigo Santos, desejo umas boas saidas com muita precipitaçao, daquelas que aparece de repente, mas agente nem quer saber donde ela veio, entressa e cair em portugal


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

acho k ta visto que nao vai ser desta que vai cair um flokito por aki! 
é o destino.... pll d bragança kero ver essa fotos!!!!! senao


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 14:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> acho k ta visto que nao vai ser desta que vai cair um flokito por aki!
> é o destino.... pll d bragança kero ver essa fotos!!!!! senao



   nao digas uma coisa dessas, podes te vir arrepender  secalhar quem vai postar as fotos para agente ver ainda es tu


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 14:10)

]ToRnAdO[;24412 disse:
			
		

> Boas tardes
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2007 às 14:25)

A última informação do INM espanhol sobre a vaga de frio acho que melhorou a situação um bocadinho em relação ao de ontem:

http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 14:43)

No curso de hoje, domingo 21, estará debilitated a situação do anticyclonal que nos acompanhou durante as últimas semanas. O centro do anticyclone é movido para o Atlântico norte, aquele à área Mediterranio é vindo simultaneamente perto de uma tempestade extensiva. Esta configuração favorecerá a entrada de ar muito frio com os ventos do componente norte, razão porque até à data de hoje domingo e de um réu ocorrerá gradualmente a redução térmica que começará mais tarde pelas regiões do norte e do noroeste, estendendo ao descanso Balearic da península e. Esta situação estenderá durante todo a semana, esperando-se que as temperaturas mínimas descem, à metade da semana, abaixo do ºC -7 em pontos numerosos do interior, onde as geadas moderadas aos forts ocorrerão. Os precipitations afetarão principalmente o norte peninsular terceiro, abaixando ao nível amanhã segunda-feira da neve até 600 ms em Galiza, 400 ms na área de Cantabrian e de 500 a 700 ms no batente Ebro e os Pyrenees. Durante os dias sucessivos nevados continuarão sendo freqüentes no norte da península, abaixando o nível até os 100 ou 200 ms da altura nos arredors do golfo de Biscaia e do nordeste peninsular. Com intensidade e freqüência menores a neve também afetará o descanso da metade norte peninsular, levanta do sudeste e Balearic, podendo descer o nível até os 300 ms, ou nivela-os embaixo, nestas últimas zonas à metade da semana. Também os intervalos fortes do vento ocorrerão no Cantabrian, área do nordeste peninsular, o Mediterranean litoral e Balearic, enrolar que além o sensation frio aumentará. O INM recomenda uma perseguição mais detalhada e atualizada desta situação atmosférica com seus predições e avisos de fenômenos adversos. Tudo que pode consultar em sua correia fotorreceptora da página: www.inm.es Correia fotorreceptora do da do página do uma de Traduzir ©2006 Google


Acho que isto diz tudo. Agora em relaçao ao nosso IM e ao contrario, nao dizem nada


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 14:57)

vaga disse:


> No curso de hoje, domingo 21, estará debilitated a situação do anticyclonal que nos acompanhou durante as últimas semanas. O centro do anticyclone é movido para o Atlântico norte, aquele à área Mediterranio é vindo simultaneamente perto de uma tempestade extensiva. Esta configuração favorecerá a entrada de ar muito frio com os ventos do componente norte, razão porque até à data de hoje domingo e de um réu ocorrerá gradualmente a redução térmica que começará mais tarde pelas regiões do norte e do noroeste, estendendo ao descanso Balearic da península e. Esta situação estenderá durante todo a semana, esperando-se que as temperaturas mínimas descem, à metade da semana, abaixo do ºC -7 em pontos numerosos do interior, onde as geadas moderadas aos forts ocorrerão. Os precipitations afetarão principalmente o norte peninsular terceiro, abaixando ao nível amanhã segunda-feira da neve até 600 ms em Galiza, 400 ms na área de Cantabrian e de 500 a 700 ms no batente Ebro e os Pyrenees. Durante os dias sucessivos nevados continuarão sendo freqüentes no norte da península, abaixando o nível até os 100 ou 200 ms da altura nos arredors do golfo de Biscaia e do nordeste peninsular. Com intensidade e freqüência menores a neve também afetará o descanso da metade norte peninsular, levanta do sudeste e Balearic, podendo descer o nível até os 300 ms, ou nivela-os embaixo, nestas últimas zonas à metade da semana. Também os intervalos fortes do vento ocorrerão no Cantabrian, área do nordeste peninsular, o Mediterranean litoral e Balearic, enrolar que além o sensation frio aumentará. O INM recomenda uma perseguição mais detalhada e atualizada desta situação atmosférica com seus predições e avisos de fenômenos adversos. Tudo que pode consultar em sua correia fotorreceptora da página: www.inm.es Correia fotorreceptora do da do página do uma de Traduzir ©2006 Google
> 
> 
> Acho que isto diz tudo. Agora em relaçao ao nosso IM e ao contrario, nao dizem nada



É curioso que o IM hj começou com queda de neve a 1200m na e já vai em 700m


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2007 às 15:00)

Boas  pessoal, fui tomar um cafezito e parece que as previsões vão deixar de o ser para passarem a realidade. Aposto que irá começar a nevar, apesar de com pouca intensidade, nos arredores de Bragança lá para o fim da tarde e na cidade durante a madrugada. 
Relativamente aos aviso, por aqui pouca gente liga aos avisos do INM, estamos mais atentos aos avisos do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia Espanhol, que já emitiu um aviso para a região de Zamora que cola com a de Bragança para a queda de neve. Vou já preparar a máquina para tirar umas fotos... 

Eu percebo muito pouco de meteorologia, por isso gostava de saber se alguém tem dados mais concretos sobre o dia de amanhã, porque vou ter de fazer uma viagem... Obrigado.


----------



## FSantos (21 Jan 2007 às 15:02)

Esta previsão aponta para 200m.

http://tiempo.meteored.com/predicci...to, Pedras Rubras-Portugal-Europa-LPPR-5.html


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 15:32)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas  pessoal, fui tomar um cafezito e parece que as previsões vão deixar de o ser para passarem a realidade. Aposto que irá começar a nevar, apesar de com pouca intensidade, nos arredores de Bragança lá para o fim da tarde e na cidade durante a madrugada.
> Relativamente aos aviso, por aqui pouca gente liga aos avisos do INM, estamos mais atentos aos avisos do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia Espanhol, que já emitiu um aviso para a região de Zamora que cola com a de Bragança para a queda de neve. Vou já preparar a máquina para tirar umas fotos...
> 
> Eu percebo muito pouco de meteorologia, por isso gostava de saber se alguém tem dados mais concretos sobre o dia de amanhã, porque vou ter de fazer uma viagem... Obrigado.




Viagem para onde?


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

Vou viajar dentro do Nordeste Transmontano. Mas, por exemplo, para ir para Macedo tenho de passar no alto de Rossas que fica a cerca 900 m...


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 15:44)

já estao a sair os novos modelos freskinhos  as primeiras horas sao prometedoras


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 15:46)

Brigantia disse:


> Vou viajar dentro do Nordeste Transmontano. Mas, por exemplo, para ir para Macedo tenho de passar no alto de Rossas que fica a cerca 900 m...



Aconselho-te a levar correntes... pelo sim pelo não  

As actualizações estão a sair, parecem indicar um antecipar do quadro, ou seja o frio entrar mais cedo. Aliás com a temp. actual em Bragança já quer dizer que ainda assim estão atrasados em relação ao que realmente esta a acontecer.


----------



## Zoelae (21 Jan 2007 às 15:47)

Brigantia disse:


> Vou viajar dentro do Nordeste Transmontano. Mas, por exemplo, para ir para Macedo tenho de passar no alto de Rossas que fica a cerca 900 m...



Olá Brigantia bem-vindo, ainda não passaste pela paginas das Apresentações :
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=24890#post24890


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 16:01)

bem aqui para a minha zona a minha esperança e na quinta de madrugada de resto nao tenho precipitação quando tenho frio 

o que acham desta saida???


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2007 às 16:06)

E para Bragança?


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 16:08)

Brigantia disse:


> E para Bragança?



para bragança pderá cair algo a partir daqui  
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=18&mode=2
boa sorte


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 16:10)

I em setubal na saida 102 h na madrugada de 25 para 26 com uma iso-4 i precipitaçao. Espero ke continuo assim


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2007 às 16:18)

Parece que os modelos voltam a dar alguma esperança para o dia 25.

A superfície frontal deve começar a deixar precipitação já nas próximas horas, depois ficamos com os aguaceiros do ar frio pós-frontal, mas estes devem ser fracos.


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 16:22)

Para seguimento da entrada da frente
http://saturn.unibe.ch/rsbern/noaa/dw/realtime/


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2007 às 16:25)

_Previsão de Frio no INM

Informação

Comunicado válido entre 2007-01-21 16:40:00 e 2007-01-25 19:40:00

Assunto: TEMPO FRIO

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental vai ser condicionado por uma massa de ar frio polar, que se irá instalar sobre o território a partir do dia 22, permanecendo durante a semana.
Prevê-se tempo frio, com ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos nas regiões do Norte e Centro, mais prováveis no litoral e nas terras altas. A ocorrer, no dia 22, estes aguaceiros serão de neve acima dos 800 metros nas regiões do Norte e acima dos 1000 metros nas regiões do Centro. A cota de neve deverá descer aos 700 metros na terça-feira, dia 23.
A partir de dia 24, a probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação será baixa, inferior a 40%.
Salienta-se o facto de, durante a semana, ocorrer formação geada nos locais onde não houver precipitação. Devido a previsão de temperaturas negativas durante a noite, haverá formação de gelo nos pavimentos onde houver escorrência de água.

Data de edição: 2007-01-21 16:40:39_

Gosto da hora da edição, é mais avançada que a nossa hora actual


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

lsalvador disse:


> _Previsão de Frio no INM
> 
> Informação
> 
> ...



Realmente isto sim é sinal do muito à frente que vão as previsões do nosso IM, neste caso concreto, vão 11 min. à frente!


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 16:43)

Dan disse:


> Parece que os modelos voltam a dar alguma esperança para o dia 25.
> 
> A superfície frontal deve começar a deixar precipitação já nas próximas horas, depois ficamos com os aguaceiros do ar frio pós-frontal, mas estes devem ser fracos.




Sim Dan, concordo contigo o maior potencial é para o dia 25, mas tenho a impressão que hoje pela bela terra de Bragança já vai cair e quem sabe pegar logo


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

Por aqui já se sente a frente a querer chegar, o ceu está todo nublado e o frio começa a aparecer. Os modelos estão a lidar mal com a situação, quanto a mim, vai surgir uma boa supresa


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 16:57)

LUPER disse:


> Por aqui já se sente a frente a querer chegar, o ceu está todo nublado e o frio começa a aparecer. Os modelos estão a lidar mal com a situação, quanto a mim, vai surgir uma boa supresa



Aqui tambem ja temos o ceu totalmente nublado. I a temperatura começa a descer 14ºC


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

Vendo bem a situação atmosférica existe potencial para nevar a cotas mais baixas do que 1000m hoje ás 00h e de madrugada, penso que poderá rondar os 800m   
Depois no decorrer da semana existe potencial para dia 25, mas o problema irá ser o gelo nas estradas e uma situação de risco para pessoas com afecções cardio-vaculares e cardio-respiratórias, os denominados grupos de risco, para toda a semana


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 17:09)

Seringador disse:


> Vendo bem a situação atmosférica existe potencial para nevar a cotas mais baixas do que 1000m hoje ás 00h e de madrugada, penso que poderá rondar os 800m
> Depois no decorrer da semana existe potencial para dia 25, mas o problema irá ser o gelo nas estradas e uma situação de risco para pessoas com afecções cardio-vaculares e cardio-respiratórias, os denominados grupos de risco, para toda a semana



tb sou dessa opiniao para mim a cota de neev no centro irá ser inferior a 1000m, neste momento já se nota uma descida da temperatura em 1h deceu 1.3ºc 
vamos ver o que nos espera
uma situação para acompanhar noite dentro


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2007 às 17:26)

Ainda não há acordo entre os modelos... o GEM continua a marca uma nortada intensa....

GEM






GFS


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

O IM ja declarou alerta amarelo para viana do castelo,braga,,vila real bragança,guarda i viseu, por causa da neve


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

Minho disse:


> Ainda não há acordo entre os modelos... o GEM continua a marca uma nortada intensa....
> 
> GEM
> 
> ...



isso pode ser bom sinal minho   acho que nos devemos centrar na precipitação nao achas visto que o frio esse certamente vamos ter.


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

Atenção ao GME, que coloca tudo mais a w e mete alguma precipitação, olhito malta


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Jan 2007 às 17:30)

Para quem sabe aqui fica a pergunta 
Este modelo refere-se a chuva ou a neve … ?!?!?!?
http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 17:32)

LUPER disse:


> Atenção ao GME, que coloca tudo mais a w e mete alguma precipitação, olhito malta



é caso para dizer luper qual dos modelos irá ganhar


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

LUPER disse:


> Atenção ao GME, que coloca tudo mais a w e mete alguma precipitação, olhito malta



Pois foi isso que abocado perguntei ao nossa amigo santos! Acho que o azul e o frio, i o branco, nublusidade, chuva


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

spiritmind disse:


> é caso para dizer luper qual dos modelos irá ganhar



O GME é o mais certeiro habitualmente, e insisto que se vai dar ciclogenese, isto é muito intenso pra ficar a atmosfera calma


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 17:35)

vaga disse:


> Pois foi isso que abocado perguntei ao nossa amigo santos! Acho que o azul e o frio, i o branca, nublusidade, chuva



alguem aki sabe russo???  mas já repararam que desde ontem o modelo esta exactamente igual? será normal?


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

Agora só rezo para que depois deste episódio esse maldito anticiclone não tenha descanso e seja atacado por todos os lados... só assim teremos um Fevereiro animado


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2007 às 17:43)

vaga disse:


> O IM ja declarou alerta amarelo para viana do castelo,braga,,vila real bragança,guarda i viseu, por causa da neve



era bom k esses alertas descessem ate ao sul


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 17:44)

mocha disse:


> era bom k esses alertas descessem ate ao sul



N, mas a nossa cota devera andar a roda dos 500 metros entre o dia 25 i 26, se acontecer uma ciclogenese que e o que todos esperamos, isso entao, era o delirio, n temos um iso-5 pekenina como o ano passado atençao, se acontece.se agr podia dar um belo nevao


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2007 às 17:47)

vou continuar a    
pode ser k tenha alguma surpresa, mas sinceramente não me parece


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Jan 2007 às 17:50)

spiritmind disse:


> alguem aki sabe russo???  mas já repararam que desde ontem o modelo esta exactamente igual? será normal?





Se ninguém aqui no fórum sabe russo 
aqui fica um poliglota a sério
http://world.altavista.com/
eheheh
muito útil 
Um abraço 
  
jf


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 17:55)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Se ninguém aqui no fórum sabe russo
> aqui fica um poliglota a sério
> http://world.altavista.com/
> eheheh
> ...



é bem visto  alguem sabe o link principal de onde vem akeles modelos assim já podiamos traduzir o que e o azul ect..


----------



## duncan (21 Jan 2007 às 18:05)

mocha disse:


> era bom k esses alertas descessem ate ao sul



eu sei que poderá nao acontecer,mas no ano passado os meteorologistas até á vespera do dia 29 de janeiro nao preveram neve para zonas pouco habituais, e o que eles preveram de neve ,era em pouca quantidade e pouco frequentes.e já sabem do resto da história


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

spiritmind disse:


> é bem visto  alguem sabe o link principal de onde vem akeles modelos assim já podiamos traduzir o que e o azul ect..



O amigo TORNADO é que pode dizer qualquer coisa
ele é que sabe


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 18:39)

Claro o calor é que interessa http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20070121+Inverno+ameno+no+sul+de+Franca.htm porque o frio que está a chegar ao nosso pais ninguém fala


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro o calor é que interessa http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20070121+Inverno+ameno+no+sul+de+Franca.htm porque o frio que está a chegar ao nosso pais ninguém fala




Nao sei qual é o espanto deles, se eu aí á 5 anos passei o ano no algarve e deu para ir á praia no dia 1... Apesar de não ser usual, há sempre anos mais quentes que outros.


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

Gosto É uns dos dias mais frios com precipitaçao  


https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/products/WXMAP/GFS/2007012012/gfs10.prp.120.europeg.gif


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 19:15)

Acho esta imagem bem interessante, ve-se a deslocação das massas de ar.
Se clicarmos para ficar maior dá para fazer o seguimento da mesma.
http://saturn.unibe.ch/rsbern/noaa/dw/realtime/current/n1bcurr.jpg


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 19:17)

Esta tambem e bem intressante. 

http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/SKIRON/georain/120.gif


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2007 às 19:20)

Santos disse:


> Acho esta imagem bem interessante, ve-se a deslocação das massas de ar.
> Se clicarmos para ficar maior dá para fazer o seguimento da mesma.
> http://saturn.unibe.ch/rsbern/noaa/dw/realtime/current/n1bcurr.jpg



nao consigo ver deslocaçao nenhuma


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 19:20)

Os modelos vem ao encontro daquilo que nós aguardamos pessoal...
agora temos de ter fé     e aguardarmos com dtranquilidade!!!

Vem aí neve pessoal...


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 19:21)

GME.. tambem intressante

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/c...0_066_12.gif?831c60bdc0298236e908185a2dee29c3


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

GEM 

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/c...500_0084.gif?399c3c6a009aa9d15cf2e4101f449614


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 19:32)

Desculpem a minha ignorância... a minha formação profissional não é este mas gosto desta área. necessitava de esclarecer alguns conceitos na leitura de alguns mapas:
- 850 hpa
- 500 hpa ( o que significa passar a linha de -25 em Portugal na 5ª dia 25?).


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 19:46)

Umberto disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância... a minha formação profissional não é este mas gosto desta área. necessitava de esclarecer alguns conceitos na leitura de alguns mapas:
> - 850 hpa
> - 500 hpa ( o que significa passar a linha de -25 em Portugal na 5ª dia 25?).



Umberto, aqui tens todas as respostas, e muito bem dadas , às tuas dúvidas!  
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=570


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 20:19)

o weather forecast prevê para quarta-feira neve em Chaves


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 20:37)

LUPER disse:


> O GME é o mais certeiro habitualmente, e insisto que se vai dar ciclogenese, isto é muito intenso pra ficar a atmosfera calma



Isso será dificil de acontecer pq não existe muita instabilidade no ar, agora o GME mostra a 72h um boa humidade a descer por ali abaixo, basta um aguaceiro...
e

é desta que se calhar Elvas vai levar com um frio de raspar.... 
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEBZ


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 21:06)

Seringador disse:


> Isso será dificil de acontecer pq não existe muita instabilidade no ar, agora o GME mostra a 72h um boa humidade a descer por ali abaixo, basta um aguaceiro...
> e
> 
> é desta que se calhar Elvas vai levar com um frio de raspar....
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEBZ



Eu quero é a situação de 5ªF melhor definida em termos de precipitação, isso sim!


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 21:17)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu quero é a situação de 5ªF melhor definida em termos de precipitação, isso sim!



eu tb tou mais convicto que na quarta a noite e madrugada de quinta será bem melhor do que amanha


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 21:35)

tão a sair os modelos das 18h...vamos la ver como se portam...


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 21:43)

pareçe que o pessoal do norte já irá ter neve esta madrugada  boa sorte   eu já nao posso dizer o mesmo quando tenho precipitação nao tenho frio


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Jan 2007 às 22:01)

HAJA CORAÇÃO PORTUGAL!!!!!


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2007 às 22:20)

spiritmind disse:


> pareçe que o pessoal do norte já irá ter neve esta madrugada  boa sorte   eu já nao posso dizer o mesmo quando tenho precipitação nao tenho frio



Dúvido um pouco disso. Neve, só se alguem pegar no carro e for à serra porque senão só verá chuva. Espero enganar-me.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2007 às 22:40)

Estou totalmente de acordo com o Fil, ainda estamos com 5 graus, logo será difícil nevar...talvez na Serra de Montesinho  e na Serra de Nogueira...


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 22:43)

entao agr que deviam tar tds a escrever como nas outras saidas, tao todos parados! por quasa do que? de termos menos frio? de nao termos precipitaçao? Opa hj tiram amnha poiem, voçes ja sabem como e que é! I a precipitaçao vai entrar, axo demasiada precipitaçao no sul de espnha i norte Tou a achar muita furta, i alguns modelos nao estao a bater uns com os outros  Isto meus amigos vai ser mesmo ate a ultima, vamos tar aqui a semana toda a ver as runs dos dias seguintes a espera de alguma supresa, i tenho uma grande esperança que ela vai aparecer Saber esperar e uma virtude


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2007 às 22:46)

a esperança é a ultima a morrer , vaga


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 23:06)

Fil disse:


> Dúvido um pouco disso. Neve, só se alguem pegar no carro e for à serra porque senão só verá chuva. Espero enganar-me.



Durante a madrugada pode ocorrer queda de neve mas, como o chão já está molhado é dificil pegar


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Umberto, aqui tens todas as respostas, e muito bem dadas , às tuas dúvidas!
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=570



Obrigadão. Sendo assim vai coalhar lá para madrugada de 4ª para 5ª. Ver expert maps (GFS 850 hpa) do www.weatheronline.co.uk:thumbsup:


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

Espero bem que amanhã o GFS já tenha tirado essas piada de mau gosto que é colocar-nos em cima o anticiclone outra vez, porque senão:


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 23:18)

Alguém já tem dados de satélite das 23h? A q horas poderemos estar sob o ar frio pós-frontal?


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2007 às 23:21)

Umberto disse:


> Alguém já tem dados de satélite das 23h? A q horas poderemos estar sob o ar frio pós-frontal?



Eu diria que a essas 3h deverá chegar  o ar frio em força


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 23:26)

Umberto disse:


> Alguém já tem dados de satélite das 23h? A q horas poderemos estar sob o ar frio pós-frontal?



Podes consultar aqui Umberto 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 23:29)

Já temos satélite das 23h no IM. Está quase.


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

Minho disse:


> Eu diria que a essas 3h deverá chegar  o ar frio em força



Sim Minho e parece que a W do finisterra avança uma boa formação mas irá afectar somente o N espanha e depois aqueles aguaceiros lá para as 4/5 manhã, a ver vamos
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 23:37)

UPA UPA o frio está a chegar


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 23:37)

Vou dormir meus amigos. Amanhã é outro dia. Abç


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

amigos do norte acreditem que esta madrugada irá cair algo ai nao tou a dizer que vai cair um nevao mas é capaz de nevar algo   a iso 0 começara a entrar por volta ds 3/4h da manha


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 23:45)

spiritmind disse:


> amigos do norte acreditem que esta madrugada irá cair algo ai nao tou a dizer que vai cair um nevao mas é capaz de nevar algo   a iso 0 começara a entrar por volta ds 3/4h da manha



Pois de certeza que vai haver muita gente a apanhar surpresas amanhã de manhã quando for à janela


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

Boa noite  

Aqui em Braga chove desde as 21.30 h. , mais ou menos . 
Até agora , 7,8 mm. e a temperatura a descer em picado ...
Já neva nas terras altas de certeza , aí por "riba" dos 1000 m. .
Até amanhã


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

por lisboa tb já chove, reparem que a precipitação não esta a entrar por onde os modelos indicavam  

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Santos (22 Jan 2007 às 00:00)

spiritmind disse:


> por lisboa tb já chove, reparem que a precipitação não esta a entrar por onde os modelos indicavam
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 00:01)

spiritmind disse:


> por lisboa tb já chove, reparem que a precipitação não esta a entrar por onde os modelos indicavam
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp



O radar está  , então em grande parte do Norte está a chover e não aparece nada?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 00:06)

Aqui por Queluz nada.

Fogo    o radar só mostra o sul.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 00:06)

por aki chove e bem 9.6º graus


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

tozequio disse:


> O radar está  , então em grande parte do Norte está a chover e não aparece nada?



pois acabei de perguntar no topico do seguimento que radar eles usam no norte pois o do inm nao detecta nada


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Estava aqui a repara que as previões estão com mais 1hPa do que eu tenho a esta hora (1016hPa) 1017.7 na run das 18h


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2007 às 00:37)

spiritmind disse:


> pois acabei de perguntar no topico do seguimento que radar eles usam no norte pois o do inm nao detecta nada



Vai ao INM.es que eles lá tem o radar para toda a peninsula iberica....

A neve vem ai pessoal...mas é necessario continuarmos a rezar...


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 00:40)

jPdF disse:


> Vai ao INM.es que eles lá tem o radar para toda a peninsula iberica....
> 
> A neve vem ai pessoal...mas é necessario continuarmos a rezar...



thanks o que me esta a deixar mais esperançado e que a precipitação nao está 
a entrar de noroeste como estava nos modelos mas sim de oeste pelo menos na zona litoral o que nos pode indicar que a percipitação que andava perdida no atlantico nos modelos poderá estar a entrar


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 00:42)

jPdF disse:


> Vai ao INM.es que eles lá tem o radar para toda a peninsula iberica....
> 
> A neve vem ai pessoal...mas é necessario continuarmos a rezar...



Pois nos por aqui somos todos nevoligiosos.


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 00:49)

Pouca precipitação ainda pelo que se vê no Radar espanhol.....


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 00:52)

Mago disse:


> Pouca precipitação ainda pelo que se vê no Radar espanhol.....



amigo carrega no play e ve por onde entrou essa precipitação  

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 00:55)

Eu continuo a achar que o radar não está bom, então e a precipitação no Norte onde está?


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 00:56)

Para o Sul ainda caiu, já agora que azar o Radar de Coruche não está Online, não apanha o Norte, são poucos e ainda funcionam mal


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 00:57)

Já repararam que o IM prevê para 4ªfeira céu limpo para Braga e aguaceiros moderados para Viana do Castelo?


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 00:58)

tozequio disse:


> Eu continuo a achar que o radar não está bom, então e a precipitação no Norte onde está?



ou entao e isso amigo tozequio mas sempre soubemos que o radar no inm nao abrange muito bem a zona norte e se reparares a precipitação do radar do inm espanhol ve-se bem que ela esta a entrar muito a norte o que pode ser uma explicação para nao aparecer no radar portugues
nao sei so tou a supor


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2007 às 00:58)

Ao contrario do que diz o radar do IM, por aqui ainda não chove, nem choveu.
A temperatura ainda está estranhamente alta (11,3º).
Vamos ver se irá haver novidades.
Até amanhã, vou descansar um bocado.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

Angelstorm disse:


> Ao contrario do que diz o radar do IM, por aqui ainda não chove, nem choveu.
> A temperatura ainda está estranhamente alta (11,3º).
> Vamos ver se irá haver novidades.
> Até amanhã, vou descansar um bocado.



entao esta mesmo pifado  mais uma vez o inm no seu melhor


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

Angelstorm disse:


> Ao contrario do que diz o radar do IM, por aqui ainda não chove, nem choveu.
> A temperatura ainda está estranhamente alta (11,3º).
> Vamos ver se irá haver novidades.
> Até amanhã, vou descansar um bocado.



Eu bem digo que os radares do IM andam


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

tozequio disse:


> Já repararam que o IM prevê para 4ªfeira céu limpo para Braga e aguaceiros moderados para Viana do Castelo?



Isso é que é uma previsão ao pormenor...


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 01:01)

Mago disse:


> Isso é que é uma previsão ao pormenor...



Tendo em conta os 25/30km que separam as 2 cidades, digamos que era algo para o Guiness se se concretizasse


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 01:03)

tozequio disse:


> Tendo em conta os 25/30km que separam as 2 cidades, digamos que era algo para o Guiness se se concretizasse



sinceramente nao se podem fazer muitos comentários  o que podemos fazer? acho que nada eles é que sao os supostos profissionais


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 01:20)

Boas era o que eu aqui discutia ontem com o GranNevada (que é todo IM e tal ). Eu nem formação académica de jeito tenho na área, umas cadeiras de geografia física e pouco mais, mas mesmo do pouco que sei dá para avaliar o mau desempenho deste nosso serviço público de meteorologia, e na minha humilde opinião   :assobio:.

A mancha que vêm no radar do IM (só está a funcionar o de Loulé) pode ser de nevoeiro baixo e muito húmido, tanto que dá alguma reflectividade "enganando o radar", só o Angelstorm nos poderá esclarecer sobre o assunto . Quanto ao estar desligado o radar de Coruche... muita coincidência, pois era o que de alguma forma ainda rastreava o Centro e um pouco do Norte de Portugal. Parece-me é que há muitas jogadas do IM nestes momentos de maior incerteza e imprevisibilidade


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 01:25)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas era o que eu aqui discutia ontem com o GranNevada (que é todo IM e tal ). Eu nem formação aca´démica de jeito tenho na área umas cadeiras de geografia física e pouco mais, mas do pouco que sei dá para avaliar o mau desempenho deste nosso serviço público de meteorologia, e na minha humilde opinião   :assobio:.
> 
> A mancha que vêm no radar do IM (só está a funcionar o de Loulé) pode ser de nevoero baixo e muito húmido, tanto que dá alguma reflectividade "enganando o radar", só o Angelstorm nos poderá exclarecer sobre o assunto . Quanto ao estar desligado o radar de Coruche... muita coincidência, pois era o que de alguma forma ainda rastreava o Centro e um pouco do Norte de Portugal. Parece-me é que há muitas jogadas do IM nestes momentos de maior incerteza e imprevisibilidade



nao é querer ser mauzinho mas que raio de serviço é este para isso mais vale nao disponobilizarem os produtos que tem, até a imagem de satelite parou as 22:30h   kim olha que és capaz de estar no rumo certo no que dizes. mas prefiro nem pensar nisso 
pareçe que foi a pedido já actualizaram..... obrigado


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 01:44)

Boas pessoal.
Eu estou no concelhodo seixal e toda a mancha azul k vi no radar chuva não era pk aki nada caíu até agora e estive até á pouco na rua, continua tudo seco...


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 02:07)

os espanhois já estão loucos ja postam fotos com neve e tudo


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 03:44)

Bem pelo menos até ás 36 horas tou a gostar desta run das 00 mais frio e alguma precipitação...


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 09:54)

Meus amigos o IM português prevê uma ciclogenese de quarta para quinta. Ora leiam  a previsão:



> 4ª Feira, 24 de Janeiro de 2007
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, *aumentando de nebulosidade nas regiões
> do Norte a partir da tarde e estendendo-se às regiões do Centro para
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp



Aumento gradual da nublosidade? Como? Com um anticiclone cada vez mais por cima de nós?? Isto só pode indicar a formação de uma depressão, que pensam disto?


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2007 às 10:23)

Bom dia pessoal...
Está a chegar a Coimbra...a estas horas começo a ter temp. mais baixas que durante esta noite...Sigo nos 9.0ºC...
E chove até com alguma intensidade!!!


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2007 às 11:04)

Vamos ter festa na segunda semana da Fevereiro...


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 11:05)

Minho disse:


> Meus amigos o IM português prevê uma ciclogenese de quarta para quinta. Ora leiam  a previsão:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os modelos tb começam a querer mostrar isso mesmo , a probabilidade de se dar é norme, são muitos dias com uma enorme massa de ar muito fria,

Já viram o segundo painel das 06, preparem-se que vem ai mais


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 11:09)

jPdF disse:


> Vamos ter festa na segunda semana da Fevereiro...



daqui até la isso ainda dá muitas voltas vai e não volta vai ser como este episodio... ficamos mais uma vez a ver os espanhois a postar fotos de nevoes nos foruns


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 11:13)

spiritmind disse:


> daqui até la isso ainda dá muitas voltas vai e não volta vai ser como este episodio... ficamos mais uma vez a ver os espanhois a postar fotos de nevoes nos foruns



Temos de ter calma, que este episodio vai dar muitas supresas, só hoje começou e pouco sabemos quando acaba  , frio vamos ter e muito e a precipitação tb irá aparecer


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 11:17)

LUPER disse:


> Temos de ter calma, que este episodio vai dar muitas supresas, só hoje começou e pouco sabemos quando acaba  , frio vamos ter e muito e a precipitação tb irá aparecer



oxalá que sim luper pois este frio está a ser tão mal aproveitado sem preciptação, falta sempre algo  
como esteve a noite e manha por ai?


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 11:22)

spiritmind disse:


> oxalá que sim luper pois este frio está a ser tão mal aproveitado sem preciptação, falta sempre algo
> como esteve a noite e manha por ai?



Tem chovido uns aguaceiros, mas as nuvens têm caracteristicas muito convectivas, ou seja, muito bom aspecto. Relembro que o episodio está apenas a começar, olhem pro GME e vejam bem o que ele marca


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 14:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas era o que eu aqui discutia ontem com o GranNevada (que é todo IM e tal ). Eu nem formação académica de jeito tenho na área, umas cadeiras de geografia física e pouco mais, mas mesmo do pouco que sei dá para avaliar o mau desempenho deste nosso serviço público de meteorologia, e na minha humilde opinião   :assobio:.
> 
> A mancha que vêm no radar do IM (só está a funcionar o de Loulé) pode ser de nevoeiro baixo e muito húmido, tanto que dá alguma reflectividade "enganando o radar", só o Angelstorm nos poderá esclarecer sobre o assunto . Quanto ao estar desligado o radar de Coruche... muita coincidência, pois era o que de alguma forma ainda rastreava o Centro e um pouco do Norte de Portugal. Parece-me é que há muitas jogadas do IM nestes momentos de maior incerteza e imprevisibilidade



o nevoeiro não aparece no radar


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 14:44)

A única razão de não aparecer o nevoeiro no radar meteo é a baixa altitude. correcto?
Deixo-vos aqui duas aprensentações em power point de das aulas onde se falou de _weather radar's_  nos aviões, o modo de funcionamento é igual:

link:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/537294

So clicar onde diz:

*Download for free with FileFactory Basic *e depois em *Click here to begin your download*


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 14:53)

João Oliveira disse:


> A única razão de não aparecer o nevoeiro no radar meteo é a baixa altitude. correcto?



bem, nao quero tar a dizer coisas erradas, por isso vou dizer o que penso se bem me lembro da formacao radar que tive:  
as goticulas de nevoeiro nao teem dimensao suficiente para ser   "apanhadas" no feixe do radar. nao e pela altitude. se assim fosse, as nuvens mais acima sem ser nevoeiro, apareciam.. certo?


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 15:15)

rozzo disse:


> o nevoeiro não aparece no radar





rozzo disse:


> bem, nao quero tar a dizer coisas erradas, por isso vou dizer o que penso se bem me lembro da formacao radar que tive:
> as goticulas de nevoeiro nao teem dimensao suficiente para ser   "apanhadas" no feixe do radar. nao e pela altitude. se assim fosse, as nuvens mais acima sem ser nevoeiro, apareciam.. certo?



Olha que eu não tenho essa experiência, e não tive aulas , quando o nevoeiro é muito húmido, ao  ponto de deixar 0,5mm ou coisa parecida, aparece sim e é bem vísivel, será que estavas distraído nesse momento .
E atenção não estou a dizer que ontem era com toda a certeza nevoeiro! Como eu disse *pode* ser nevoeiro. Mas não sendo só  existe outra alternativa... no IM nada funciona nem os radares  
Por acaso não trabalhas no IM... não?  

João oliveira não encontro o tal ficheiro do power point apenas aparece isto:

File details:

File Name: weather radar.rar
Size: 5.66 MB
Description: weather radar


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 15:19)

Exactamente, agora que leio com mais cuidado, diz o seguinte:

_As pequenas gotas de água que constituem as nuvens cirros não são capazes de produzir um eco detectável.
_


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 15:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> João oliveira não encontro o tal ficheiro do power point apenas aparece isto:
> 
> File details:
> 
> ...



So clicar onde diz:

*Download for free with FileFactory Basic* e depois em *Click here to begin your download*


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 15:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas não sendo só  existe outra alternativa... no IM nada funciona nem os radares
> Por acaso não trabalhas no IM... não?



Que exagero KIM....Dizer mal sem conhecimento de causa é fácil....Além disso, maior parte das vezes muitos dos comentário que por aqui andam são injustos para o IM.

O mais provavel é o radar ter tido um avaria...


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 15:32)

João Oliveira disse:


> Carrega onde diz:
> 
> Here are your downloading options:
> 
> ...



Obrigado João!  Aprender é sempre bom!  

No entanto contínuo a afirmar, que aundo o nevoeiro que temos por aqui é muito denso e húmido, ao ponto de deixar preciitação no pluviometro, o radar acusa-o!  

Isto ainda é uma fantasia, mas já viram as previsões para 3ªF dia 6 de Fevereiro...


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 15:59)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha que eu não tenho essa experiência, e não tive aulas , quando o nevoeiro é muito húmido, ao  ponto de deixar 0,5mm ou coisa parecida, aparece sim e é bem vísivel, será que estavas distraído nesse momento .
> E atenção não estou a dizer que ontem era com toda a certeza nevoeiro! Como eu disse *pode* ser nevoeiro. Mas não sendo só  existe outra alternativa... no IM nada funciona nem os radares
> Por acaso não trabalhas no IM... não?
> 
> ...



bem, continuando:  
ja tamos a falar de 2 coisas diferentes acho eu: 1 é nevoeiro ou estratos que possam mesmo precipitar, logo aí  há particulas com dimensão suficiente, que até podem ser "acusadas" na imagem do radar.
outra coisa é mesmo a nuvem, o nevoeiro em si. ha milhentas equaçoes e dezenas de produtos que se podem extrair do radar. o que o IM põe no site é a intensidade da precipitação a superficie, que ja por si é 1 aproximaçao, de nao sei quantas equaçoes, logo nunca é realmente CERTA.. e o que la aparece ou é chuva, ou sao particulas com dimensao suficiente (insectos, poeiras) ou ainda e agora a mais relevante para esta discussao: ecos anomalos de objectos a baixa altitude, em condiçoes de propagaçao anomala do feixe. estas condiçoes sao p.ex: inversoes termicas. ora aqui está, situaçoes propicias a nevoeiro! portanto é frequente em situaçoes dessas aparecerem até valores a vermelho dificeis de filtrar. mas continuo na minha (posso tar errado): não é o nevoeiro que la aparece, mas sim ecos dificeis de filtrar em situações favoráveis a nevoeiro: ou seja, tar nevoeiro nao implica que lá apareça, nem lá aparecer implica que esteja. pode coincidir. tenho dito  

sim trabalho no IM.
nao concordo com mtas coisas que cá fazem, incluindo previsões. mas como o Alex disse, o pessoal de fora manda muita "posta de pescada" como se tivesse 100% do que diz e fosse certamente fazer melhor, qd na verdade até acho que arranjam mt defeito onde não há (embora os hajam claro), para além de 1001 teorias e invenções  . e claro que os media tem muita culpa, pois a informação passada ao público na tv e isso é muito distorcida. mas aqui o IM tambem tem culpa, pois devia ser mais rigoroso no que deixa os meios de comunicação transmitir às pessoas. no fundo deixa-se auto-denegrir por não ser exigente com os "intermediários" !

bem agora já chega, ja tou farto de escrever


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 16:08)

rozzo disse:


> bem, continuando:
> ja tamos a falar de 2 coisas diferentes acho eu: 1 é nevoeiro ou estratos que possam mesmo precipitar, logo aí  há particulas com dimensão suficiente, que até podem ser "acusadas" na imagem do radar.
> outra coisa é mesmo a nuvem, o nevoeiro em si. ha milhentas equaçoes e dezenas de produtos que se podem extrair do radar. o que o IM põe no site é a intensidade da precipitação a superficie, que ja por si é 1 aproximaçao, de nao sei quantas equaçoes, logo nunca é realmente CERTA.. e o que la aparece ou é chuva, ou sao particulas com dimensao suficiente (insectos, poeiras) ou ainda e agora a mais relevante para esta discussao: ecos anomalos de objectos a baixa altitude, em condiçoes de propagaçao anomala do feixe. estas condiçoes sao p.ex: inversoes termicas. ora aqui está, situaçoes propicias a nevoeiro! portanto é frequente em situaçoes dessas aparecerem até valores a vermelho dificeis de filtrar. mas continuo na minha (posso tar errado): não é o nevoeiro que la aparece, mas sim ecos dificeis de filtrar em situações favoráveis a nevoeiro: ou seja, tar nevoeiro nao implica que lá apareça, nem lá aparecer implica que esteja. pode coincidir. tenho dito
> 
> ...



Antes de mais, sejas bem vindo, ter aqui alguem do IM é um prazer para este forum, talvez assim possamos compreender algumas coisas. Espero que tragas boa informação e que sejas uma mais valia.


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 16:36)

João Oliveira disse:


> So clicar onde diz:
> 
> *Download for free with FileFactory Basic* e depois em *Click here to begin your download*





dj_alex disse:


> Que exagero KIM....Dizer mal sem conhecimento de causa é fácil....Além disso, maior parte das vezes muitos dos comentário que por aqui andam são injustos para o IM.
> 
> O mais provavel é o radar ter tido um avaria...



Já me admirava que não aparecesse o meu amigo Alex  

Olha o IM sou eu que o pago, junto com os impostos de todos os que descontam, como tal queria era ser bem servido. Eu tenho uma pena deles...  Esse teu tom sentimentalista é realmente desnecessário . O IM é um organismo, não uma pessoa. Tem lá pessoas a trabalhar, isso sim. E certamente muita gente com capacidade, tu por exemplo já aqui demonstraste que és jeitoso , mas o problema são as directrizes, é a máquina estatal que certamente não deixa trabalhar e dar mostra do que realmente valem muitas das pessoas que lá estão.
E no fim a imagem que transparece é esta que está à vista... :sad
Voltamos à velha questão, sendo avaria, como me explicas que tantas EMA's, radar e até satélite deixem de funcionar em momentos de extrema importância  ultimamente até tem estado melhor, será da pressão que exerce o haver um grupo de gente amadora que os observa à lupa? É que desde que existe este fórum até já bateram records de visitas, ou terá também sido apenas uma coincidência?  

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/arqui_noticias/web_acessos_4tri_2006
"_Site do IM regista média mensal de 1 521 834 visitantes no último trimestre de 2006 

Data: 5 de Janeiro de 2007  
Autor: IM  


Inserindo-se numa estratégia delineada a pensar nas necessidades mais prementes do utilizador comum, o projecto WEB do IM assenta os seus alicerces na disponibilização, de uma forma apelativa, de informação e produtos meteorológicos, climatológicos e sismológicos, com base numa gestão dinâmica dos conteúdos, com consistência na informação disponibilizada e adequação dos tempos de resposta.

Resultado imediato deste projecto é o reforço do valor da Instituição e respectivo reposicionamento em termos de referência Nacional ao nível da divulgação/distribuição de informação (meteorológica, climatológica e sismológica), visível pelo número de acessos à página.

Neste seguimento, o IM congratula-se de apresentar as estatísticas dos acessos à sua Página WEB no quarto trimestre de 2006. Assim, o último trimestre de 2006 registou um total de 4 565 502 visitantes, traduzindo-se em 1 521 834 de média mensal de acessos. Neste último trimestre os recordes de acessos registaram-se dia 25 de Outubro, com um total de 73 818, dia 24 de Novembro com um total de 91 053 e o dia 5 de Dezembro com um total de 81 421._"

http://web.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/documentos/acessos_4tri_06.pdf

Tu e muitos outros defensores acérrimos, e no fundo compreendo porquê , do IM, devem entender que a existência deste fórum e outros que possam entretanto surgir, estão a marcar um antes e um depois no panorama meteorológico nacional. O tempo o dirá!    
Nunca tanto se falou de meteorologia como hoje ao ponto de o estado vir a incluir na sua grelha de programas um espaço para a meteorologia feita e apresentada por meteorologistas. Ou será que também isto foi uma coincidência!? 



rozzo disse:


> bem, continuando:
> ja tamos a falar de 2 coisas diferentes acho eu: 1 é nevoeiro ou estratos que possam mesmo precipitar, logo aí  há particulas com dimensão suficiente, que até podem ser "acusadas" na imagem do radar.
> outra coisa é mesmo a nuvem, o nevoeiro em si. ha milhentas equaçoes e dezenas de produtos que se podem extrair do radar. o que o IM põe no site é a intensidade da precipitação a superficie, que ja por si é 1 aproximaçao, de nao sei quantas equaçoes, logo nunca é realmente CERTA.. e o que la aparece ou é chuva, ou sao particulas com dimensao suficiente (insectos, poeiras) ou ainda e agora a mais relevante para esta discussao: ecos anomalos de objectos a baixa altitude, em condiçoes de propagaçao anomala do feixe. estas condiçoes sao p.ex: inversoes termicas. ora aqui está, situaçoes propicias a nevoeiro! portanto é frequente em situaçoes dessas aparecerem até valores a vermelho dificeis de filtrar. mas continuo na minha (posso tar errado): não é o nevoeiro que la aparece, mas sim ecos dificeis de filtrar em situações favoráveis a nevoeiro: ou seja, tar nevoeiro nao implica que lá apareça, nem lá aparecer implica que esteja. pode coincidir. tenho dito
> 
> ...



Bem vindo sejas! Até que enfim, és então o mais corajoso de todos! Parabéns, só dignificas já a tua participação e a dor fórum ao teres a sinceridade e a frontalidade de o afirmar!

Tudo o que disseste é verdade e concordo plenamente ! Ora vês que aqueles que tanto vos criticam até têm pontos de vista em comum!
Como falamos sozinhos "tipo autistas", já que ninguém nos confronta com o outro lado, é normal que digamos muita parvoíce e haja exageros, mas com a tua intervenção penso que isso virá a acabar . No fundo o que queremos é algo comum, boas e fiáveis previsões que resultarão numa maior fiabilidade. Eu não fico feliz quando afirmo que o INM é mais credível que o nosso IM, mas tampouco posso calar o que vejo. 
Quanto a não concordares com muitas das previsões que por aqui se fazem, e só um ou dois elementos é que tem conhecimentos, formação e capacidade para as fazerem, o sentimento é recíproco, nós também não concordamos nada com as vossas  . Mas não é por estarmos apenas no contra, é porque verificamos que depois falham!  E o expoente da discórdia esta precisamente no SAM! Mas tu sabes, aposto que andas por aqui há tanto tempo como eu .

Quanto aos nevoeiros, e peço desculpa por responder de trás para a frente , em próximos dias de nevoeiro "mijão", se houver claro está, eu depois posto para tu verificares se aparece ou não.


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 16:40)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já me admirava que não aparecesse o meu amigo Alex
> 
> Olha o IM sou eu que o pago, junto com os impostos de todos os que descontam, como tal queria era ser bem servido. Eu tenho uma pena deles...  Esse teu tom sentimentalista é realmente desnecessário . O IM é um organismo, não uma pessoa. Tem lá pessoas a trabalhar, isso sim. E certamente muita gente com capacidade, tu por exemplo já aqui demonstraste que és jeitoso , mas o problema são as directrizes, é a máquina estatal que certamente não deixa trabalhar e dar mostra do que realmente valem muitas das pessoas que lá estão.
> E no fim a imagem que transparece é esta que está à vista... :sad
> ...



Ah ganda Kim


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 16:46)

bem, eu nao faço previsões do IM, nao tenho nada a ver, e muitas vez acho a linguagem demasiado defensiva e pouco arriscam qd ha coisas quase obvias (como a neve em LX). mas ate acho as previsoes bastante boas de modo geral. ha falhas claro. mas as pessoas so reparam nas falhas, se calhar nos dias todos em que sao boas nao notam. depois como ja disse ha a parte de passar a informaçao ao publico, repetidas x distorcida pelos media. e ate compreendo as previsoes defensivas e pouco arriscadas. como é se dizem que vai acontecer 1 coisa e depois nao acontece? é complicado, teem que ver isso! mas claro, que podiam ainda melhorar e etc etc, mas ate teem vindo a utilizar mais meios e modelos e isso, nao vao no mau caminho. 
a historia de irem meteorologistas para a RTP, acho que ai sim, ta o IM a ir para o lado certo, pois assim defende-se de más informaçoes transmitidas ao publico em nome do IM. aí  sim, se os VERDADEIROS meteorologistas disserem porcaria na tv, sou o primeiro a criticar.. agora como as coisas são actualmente, sou dos primeiros a defender..
get it?


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 16:46)

já agora podiam dizer-nos pk motivo o radar de coruche nao esta a funcionar


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2007 às 16:47)

A ver o que estas superfícies frontais nos trazem, porque até agora esta entrada vai muito seca.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 16:49)

kimcarvalho disse:


> No fundo o que queremos é algo comum, boas e fiáveis previsões que resultarão numa maior fiabilidade. Eu não fico feliz quando afirmo que o INM é mais credível que o nosso IM, mas tampouco posso calar o que vejo.



Será mesmo assim KIM?? Tive durante 5 semanas em Madrid e não sei se as previsõs do INM são assim mais fiaveis que as do IM...  

Podem por mais informação na página,etc,etc...principalmente em situações extremas....agora em termos de previsões.... 

Quanto ao tom sentimentalista...sabes bem que dizer mal sem conhecimento de causa é complicado e não concordo com isso....

Quando o satélite falhou para aí 2 ou 3 dias, foi falha geral do satélite da eumetsat....O Im nao teve culpa nenhuma...

Já viste que as EMAS do INM espanhol também falham?? 

Sinceramente acho muito melhores o nosso display/informação das as imagens de radar e de satélite do que os da página dos espanhois...

criticar é fácil.....e sabes bem a minha opinião sobre o IM Kim....


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 16:51)

spiritmind disse:


> já agora podiam dizer-nos pk motivo o radar de coruche nao esta a funcionar



Boa pergunta...alguem me pode também dizer porque é que a minha internet de casa não funciona???


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 16:57)

estamos no topico _Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007 _ ?  

Até me doem os olhos de ter lido estas duas ultimas paginas...


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:20)

Gosto desta imagem 

 O que será aquele risco que vai desde a escandinavia ate a penisula?

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/m7slp.html


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 17:21)

dj_alex disse:


> Boa pergunta...alguem me pode também dizer porque é que a minha internet de casa não funciona???


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 17:22)

vaga disse:


> Gosto desta imagem
> 
> O que será aquele risco que vai desde a escandinavia ate a penisula?
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/m7slp.html



O mais provavel é ser algum erro de leitura do satélite...


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 17:23)

spiritmind disse:


>



Sao avarias spiritmind....Só estava a dar o exemplo da minha internet de casa que já lá foi o pessoal da tvcabo e nao resolve o problema


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:24)

dj_alex disse:


> O mais provavel é ser algum erro de leitura do satélite...



 Não sei mas é estranho.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 17:42)

dj_alex disse:


> Sao avarias spiritmind....Só estava a dar o exemplo da minha internet de casa que já lá foi o pessoal da tvcabo e nao resolve o problema



opa tas lixado esses gajos da netcabo sao do pior, tenho um colega que lhe andavam a contar trafego nacional como trafego internacional


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

Pelos modelos parece que as entradas são um pouco secas demais... No entanto pode ser que algum aguaceiro faça a diferença.

Off-topic

Quanto ao IM apenas tenho a dizer o seguinte.

Avarias técnicas estão sempre acontecer, por vezes não é fácil descobrir a origem dos problemas, por vezes não dependem so deles. Sem recorrer a qualquer sentimentalismo camuflado, acho que o Instituto de Meterologia Português está a fazer um bom Trabalho. Fazer uma previsão e colocar um estado de alerta não é o mesmo de participar num forum ou numa comunidade amadora de meterologia. O facto de se colocar um alerta laranja pode gerar grandes responsabilidades colocar populações em estado de pânico. A meterologia é um pouco imprevisivel e com uns falhanços perde-se a credibilidade por parte da população no serviço. A informação do Instituto de Meterologia é para milhoes de pessoas e organismos em que muita coisa pode estar em jogo são dados oficiais e têm de prestar contas perante erros sérios.

De reconhecer também os orçamentos apertados em comparação com alguns países, somos um País pequeno sem grandes extremos meterologicos logo temos menos meios disponibilizados que outros onde acontecem as vezes catastrofes naturais por ex. Estados Unidos etc.

O site do Institudo de Meterologia tem gradualmente disponibilizado cada vez mais informação desde a sua secção didáctica a outros registos com uma acessibilidade muito razoável. Por vezes para termos uma ideia teremos de ver as condições com que os profissionais lá trabalham não sabemos. No entanto há sempre melhorias a fazer.

Concordo que o Governo terá de disponibilizar maiores recursos para a meterologia pois pelas alterações climáticas que se presumem num futuro a curto ou médio prazo podem ser importantes para prevenir algumas sequelas menos boas.

Desculpem este Post ser demasiado longo e estar meio desenquadrado com o tópico.


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 18:36)

Mago disse:


> Pelos modelos parece que as entradas são um pouco secas demais... No entanto pode ser que algum aguaceiro faça a diferença.
> 
> Off-topic
> 
> ...



assino por baixo, acrescentando apenas que apesar de uma ou outra coisa aqui no IM não concordar, de modo geral, tou plenamente de acordo. é fácil falar mal de fora, sem dar valor ao que se faz, e sem ter em conta 1001 restrições orçamentais, políticas, e de ter de fazer decisões importantes, não de debater num FORUM


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2007 às 18:37)

Também compreendo o ponto de vista de quem está no IM.
Gostaria era que houvesse alguém pertencente ao IM, e que participasse neste fórum, para assim nos explicar muita coisa sobre não apenas o IM, mas sobre todas as matérias que aqui são discutidas. Penso que todos ficaríamos um pouco mais conhecedores da realidade nacional em termos meteorológicos, isto claro sem menosprezar todos os participantes que aqui, todos os dias nos disponibilizam um pouco do seu saber.


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 18:43)

dj_alex disse:


> Boa pergunta...alguem me pode também dizer porque é que a minha internet de casa não funciona???



Como sei que os bolseiros têm um salário muito pequenito será por falta de pagamento?   



Mago disse:


> Pelos modelos parece que as entradas são um pouco secas demais... No entanto pode ser que algum aguaceiro faça a diferença.
> 
> Off-topic
> 
> ...



Pronto já sei que aceitaste o trabalho de limpeza da EMA de Trancoso.   

Agora dentro do tópico, o que acharam da saída das 12h?
Parece-me que aumentou um pouquito a precipitação? Não


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 18:47)

Angelstorm disse:


> Também compreendo o ponto de vista de quem está no IM.
> Gostaria era que houvesse alguém pertencente ao IM, e que participasse neste fórum, para assim nos explicar muita coisa sobre não apenas o IM, mas sobre todas as matérias que aqui são discutidas. Penso que todos ficaríamos um pouco mais conhecedores da realidade nacional em termos meteorológicos, isto claro sem menosprezar todos os participantes que aqui, todos os dias nos disponibilizam um pouco do seu saber.





rozzo disse:


> (...)
> sim trabalho no IM.
> nao concordo com mtas coisas que cá fazem, incluindo previsões. mas como o Alex disse, o pessoal de fora manda muita "posta de pescada" como se tivesse 100% do que diz e fosse certamente fazer melhor, qd na verdade até acho que arranjam mt defeito onde não há (embora os hajam claro), para além de 1001 teorias e invenções  . e claro que os media tem muita culpa, pois a informação passada ao público na tv e isso é muito distorcida. mas aqui o IM tambem tem culpa, pois devia ser mais rigoroso no que deixa os meios de comunicação transmitir às pessoas. no fundo deixa-se auto-denegrir por não ser exigente com os "intermediários" !
> 
> bem agora já chega, ja tou farto de escrever



Andas distraído


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pronto já sei que aceitaste o trabalho de limpeza da EMA de Trancoso.



    Não nem respondi a nada...

Modelos:

Era bom que houvesse mais precipitação pois frio já parece haver....


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 19:05)

rozzo disse:


> assino por baixo, acrescentando apenas que apesar de uma ou outra coisa aqui no IM não concordar, de modo geral, tou plenamente de acordo. é fácil falar mal de fora, sem dar valor ao que se faz, e sem ter em conta 1001 restrições orçamentais, políticas, e de ter de fazer decisões importantes, não de debater num FORUM



Agora que podiam disponibilizar a EMA do Caramulo, isso podiam, não?


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 19:06)

E se de repente o JMA se torna-se realidade?


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

o JMA ta louco


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

LUPER disse:


> E se de repente o JMA se torna-se realidade?



era simplesmente lindo luper pois esse tem imensa precipitação  

luper pk difere tanto com o gfs? o JMA tb e um modelo? explica-me la melhor se nao te importares


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 19:12)

LUPER disse:


> E se de repente o JMA se torna-se realidade?



Era bom demais


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 19:15)

spiritmind disse:


> era simplesmente lindo luper pois esse tem imensa precipitação
> 
> luper pk difere tanto com o gfs? o JMA tb e um modelo? explica-me la melhor se nao te importares



Bem ele da utlima vez que eu fiz comparações esteve à altura, foi naquelas chuvadas brutais de Outubro, foi o que pos a preciptação mais proxima da realidade , será que vamos ter surpresas?


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 19:16)

LUPER disse:


> E se de repente o JMA se torna-se realidade?














Realmente era algo memorável! Mas eu não acredito muito nesse modelo!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

lol    vcs é k sonham!!!era bom era!


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2007 às 19:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> lol    vcs é k sonham!!!era bom era!



Epa...ainda podemos sonhar...e isso é bom!!!
Mau era se nenhum dos modelos nos desse frio e chuva!!!


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 19:39)

Surrealista a previsão de chuva do JMA. Esse modelo não deve ter minimamente em conta o relevo da PI, o Cantábrico é como se não existisse  
Simplesmente impossível aquela precipitação sem uma depressão por cima de nós e não nas Baleares...


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 19:49)

rozzo disse:


> bem, continuando:
> 
> sim trabalho no IM.
> nao concordo com mtas coisas que cá fazem, incluindo previsões. mas como o Alex disse, o pessoal de fora manda muita "posta de pescada" como se tivesse 100% do que diz e fosse certamente fazer melhor, qd na verdade até acho que arranjam mt defeito onde não há (embora os hajam claro), para além de 1001 teorias e invenções  . e claro que os media tem muita culpa, pois a informação passada ao público na tv e isso é muito distorcida. mas aqui o IM tambem tem culpa, pois devia ser mais rigoroso no que deixa os meios de comunicação transmitir às pessoas. no fundo deixa-se auto-denegrir por não ser exigente com os "intermediários" !
> ...




Ora bem-vindo rozzo! Alguém ligado ao IM que resolve discutir connosco é um bom sinal.

Pois as minhas maiores críticas ao IM são:

1) O SIAM que normalmente emite os alertas em função do que se passa nas capitais de distrito e não na região. Ou seja, se Braga tem previsto 30ºC mas vai haver locai no distrito com 35ºC o alerta só tem em conta a temperatura na cidade, pelo menos foi isso que tenho constatado.

2) Não há um histórico das temperaturas que das EMAs que estão na página do IM. Não é pedir muito ter os dados das últimas 24 horas cheguei a enviar um e-mail ao IM e não deram cavaco... depois não se queixem que falamos mal, quem se fecha sobre si sofre consequências...

3) As cotas de neve são sempre muito estranhas. Deviam ser mais específicos por Portugal é específico e bastante montanhoso. Falo de Melgaço, que eu sei que é quase Espanha, mas ainda é Portugal, e as cotas de neve são quase  300 metros inferiores às previsões. Quando vejo 1100 metros já sei que de Lamas de Mouro para cima vai estar tudo cheio de neve... E pelo que sei esta situação também se passa com a zona de Montalegre...


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2007 às 19:51)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Andas distraído




Esqueci-me de acrescentar, além do dj-alex... , claro, e sem querer ferir a sua susceptibilidade, mas estou a falar de alguém ainda mais por dentro do IM, quiçá mesmo alguma daquelas pessoas que por vezes nos fazem sorrir...


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 19:59)

Angelstorm disse:


> Esqueci-me de acrescentar, além do dj-alex... , claro, e sem querer ferir a sua susceptibilidade, mas estou a falar de alguém ainda mais por dentro do IM, quiçá mesmo alguma daquelas pessoas que por vezes nos fazem sorrir...



Tu leste com atenção esse meu post que referes  
Eu refiro-me ao rozzo! Ele é o responsavel pelos radares do IM


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 20:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> ......
> E atenção não estou a dizer que ontem era com toda a certeza nevoeiro! Como eu disse *pode* ser nevoeiro. Mas não sendo só  existe outra alternativa... no IM nada funciona nem os radares
> Por acaso não trabalhas no IM... não?



um off-topic
 Oh Kim tantas vezes que deitas as redes por aqui, não é que às vezes acertas!


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2007 às 20:21)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu leste com atenção esse meu post que referes
> Eu refiro-me ao rozzo! Ele é o responsavel pelos radares do IM


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 20:23)

Rogpacheco disse:


> um off-topic
> Oh Kim tantas vezes que deitas as redes por aqui, não é que às vezes acertas!



Eu acerto mais vezes vocês é que não se descosem...  
Tu por acaso não serás o Alberto João Jardim não?   

Lá colocaram hoje enfim, quando já estaoms no meio do frio a actualização do SAM, com alerta amarelo para o Norte, Centro e Interior Sul. Agora claro, baseado nos valores das respectivas capitais de distrito.
Alex e rozzo qual a vossa opinião


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 20:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu acerto mais vezes vocês é que não se descosem...
> Tu por acaso não serás o Alberto João Jardim não?
> 
> Lá colocaram hoje enfim, quando já estaoms no meio do frio a actualização do SAM, com alerta amarelo para o Norte, Centro e Interior Sul. Agora claro, baseado nos valores das respectivas capitais de distrito.
> Alex e rozzo qual a vossa opinião



 
Por acaso não. Mas também se ele estivesse por cá, também não seria difícil o reconhecer, com uns termos que só ele sabe utilizar, era logo descoberto. 

As previsões do IM já falam em neve tb para a Madeira para amanhã


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 20:43)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por acaso não. Mas também se ele estivesse por cá, também não seria difícil o reconhecer, com uns termos que só ele sabe utilizar, era logo descoberto.
> 
> As previsões do IM já falam em neve tb para a Madeira para amanhã



 
Parabéns Rogério, aqui aguardamos as tuas sempre espectaculares fotos!


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 20:49)

A previsão de precipitação para o Funchal de quarta para quinta:


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 20:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu leste com atenção esse meu post que referes
> Eu refiro-me ao rozzo! Ele é o responsavel pelos radares do IM



Ainda nao é desta que acertas kim....


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 20:50)

Angelstorm disse:


> Esqueci-me de acrescentar, além do dj-alex... , claro, e sem querer ferir a sua susceptibilidade, mas estou a falar de alguém ainda mais por dentro do IM, quiçá mesmo alguma daquelas pessoas que por vezes nos fazem sorrir...



Eu neste momento não tenho nada a ver com o IM


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 21:05)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por acaso não. Mas também se ele estivesse por cá, também não seria difícil o reconhecer, com uns termos que só ele sabe utilizar, era logo descoberto.
> 
> As previsões do IM já falam em neve tb para a Madeira para amanhã




Porreiro Rogério! Não te esqueças de fazer um esforcinho por nós, se o trabalho te permitir, e dar lá um saltinho    Eu cá até Sábado não posso


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 21:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu leste com atenção esse meu post que referes
> Eu refiro-me ao rozzo! Ele é o responsavel pelos radares do IM



credo nao sou nada! tou no IM mas nao trabalho nada nos radares! se trabalhasse nem tinha minima duvida no que escrevi! nao baralhes !


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 21:31)

Minho disse:


> Ora bem-vindo rozzo! Alguém ligado ao IM que resolve discutir connosco é um bom sinal.
> 
> Pois as minhas maiores críticas ao IM são:
> 
> ...



ora, ai estao criticas com minimo de logica e fundamentadas!

1-la os criterios dos alarmes nao faço a minima, eles la o sabem! poderiam ser melhores e mais especificos mas pronto, tb nao podem ir cidade a cidade.. senao era complicado ne?
2-o historico dos dados.. pois era giro.. mas pronto, falta de dinheiro logo  cobrar dinheiro por dados meteorologicos a quem os pede.. é um bocado triste, mas é mesmo assim que funciona. se os pagares eles vendem-te de certeza eheh.. politiquices.. que se ha de fazer.. o dinheiro manda  
3-as cotas de neve acho que dependem das pessoas que tao nos turnos, la cada 1 deve ver os modelos e dados que acredita mais, e mandar a sua previsao, como cada 1 aqui do forum manda.. umas vezes sai melhor outras pior.. claro que tb era dificil tarem a prever certinho e assim tao pormenorizadamente.. mas sim, de facto podia ser melhor, e acima de tudo, menos "mariquinhas" a previsao que fazem, é sempre mt na defensiva


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 21:32)

rozzo disse:


> credo nao sou nada! tou no IM mas nao trabalho nada nos radares! se trabalhasse nem tinha minima duvida no que escrevi! nao baralhes !



Pronto és então o responsável pelos conteúdos do site do IM!   

Os colegas do meteored.com, contínuam a insistir neste previsão para 5ªF...  Será!?


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 21:33)

rozzo disse:


> ora, ai estao criticas com minimo de logica e fundamentadas!
> 
> 1-la os criterios dos alarmes nao faço a minima, eles la o sabem! poderiam ser melhores e mais especificos mas pronto, tb nao podem ir cidade a cidade.. senao era complicado ne?
> 2-o historico dos dados.. pois era giro.. mas pronto, falta de dinheiro logo  cobrar dinheiro por dados meteorologicos a quem os pede.. é um bocado triste, mas é mesmo assim que funciona. se os pagares eles vendem-te de certeza eheh.. politiquices.. que se ha de fazer.. o dinheiro manda
> 3-as cotas de neve acho que dependem das pessoas que tao nos turnos, la cada 1 deve ver os modelos e dados que acredita mais, e mandar a sua previsao, como cada 1 aqui do forum manda.. umas vezes sai melhor outras pior.. claro que tb era dificil tarem a prever certinho e assim tao pormenorizadamente.. mas sim, de facto podia ser melhor, e acima de tudo, menos "mariquinhas" a previsao que fazem, é sempre mt na defensiva



já agora rozzo nao quero ser indiscreto  qual a tua função profissional dentro do instituto?


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 21:34)

rozzo disse:


> ora, ai estao criticas com minimo de logica e fundamentadas!
> 
> 1-la os criterios dos alarmes nao faço a minima, eles la o sabem! poderiam ser melhores e mais especificos mas pronto, tb nao podem ir cidade a cidade.. senao era complicado ne?
> 2-o historico dos dados.. pois era giro.. mas pronto, falta de dinheiro logo  cobrar dinheiro por dados meteorologicos a quem os pede.. é um bocado triste, mas é mesmo assim que funciona. se os pagares eles vendem-te de certeza eheh.. politiquices.. que se ha de fazer.. o dinheiro manda
> 3-as cotas de neve acho que dependem das pessoas que tao nos turnos, la cada 1 deve ver os modelos e dados que acredita mais, e mandar a sua previsao, como cada 1 aqui do forum manda.. umas vezes sai melhor outras pior.. claro que tb era dificil tarem a prever certinho e assim tao pormenorizadamente.. mas sim, de facto podia ser melhor, e acima de tudo, menos "mariquinhas" a previsao que fazem, é sempre mt na defensiva



  Pronto se te descobrem estás no desemprego!


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 21:39)

bem, ja vi que pensam que sou grande defensor do IM, e que o que vem nas previsoes e na pagina tem a ver cmg, e por isso defendo 
mas nada disso mesmo, sou so mesmo 1 bolseiro no IM, num projecto de eolica, portanto o que aqui escrevi sao mesmo opinioes, em que nem tou a defender nada feito por mim!


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 21:47)

Bem eu gostava de ter a previsão detalhada para a minha Rua , lol
 Com os micro-climas existentes no País torna-se se calhar complicado ser mais preciso, vejo aqui na minha zona , muitas vezes aqui está nevoeiro uma semana e a 10km daqui já não está ou vice-versa. Penso que o Instituto de meterologia devia fornecer um pouco mais de dados tipo maximas e minimas do dia, mês, ano ou seja historico das estações automáticas e mante-las a funcionar em condições. Nas previsões atendendo as circunstâncias,  às responsabilidades, sequências directas ou indirectas compreendo que sejam defensivas , no fundo nós também especulamos as vezes um pouco a mais. Não sei quantos técnicos têm nem as condiçoes de Trabalho, é dificil ajuizar o Trabalho em questão assim às escuras, por isso temos de ser justos e tolerantes. Espero sim é que evolua e penso que tem havido trabalho nesse sentido.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 21:53)

bem a run das 18h na saida das 60h e uma coisa linda de se ver espero que se concretize pois nos tb merecemos alguma neve


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 22:00)

rozzo disse:


> bem, ja vi que pensam que sou grande defensor do IM, e que o que vem nas previsoes e na pagina tem a ver cmg, e por isso defendo
> mas nada disso mesmo, sou so mesmo 1 bolseiro no IM, num projecto de eolica, portanto o que aqui escrevi sao mesmo opinioes, em que nem tou a defender nada feito por mim!



Bolseiros...essa raça tão mal paga....


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 22:01)

spiritmind disse:


> bem a run das 18h na saida das 60h e uma coisa linda de se ver espero que se concretize pois nos tb merecemos alguma neve



se a -5 estivesse mais pra sul, até era engraçado, assim só para +500m


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 22:04)

Precipitação há:







e frio....






Esperemos que não se altere...


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 22:18)

»»Mais um off-topic»»

A nível das cotas não há problema em por 800 metros em vez de 1000 metros.  Penso que não havia mal nenhum um engano, pois a este nível, não se ia activar alertas pois as povoações de 800 metros para cima estão habituadas a ver neve e lidar com ela. A coisa já é diferente se o IM começasse a emitir alertas que ia nevar em Braga ou cidades a cima de 200 metros porque isso teria implicações graves...  Eu sei que é um preciosismo mas isto é uma ciência de podemos ser um pouco mais precisos. Mas por exemplo hoje, e pelo que me disseram os meus pais, a cota de neve por Melgaço está certinha com o que foi previsto pelo IM  

Aliás aproveito para lembrar que o IM melhorou bastante nesta questão das cotas porque há bem pouco tempo os prognósticos do IM a nível de cotas eram "neve nas terrais mais altas", "neve nas zonas mais altas da Serra da Estrela" e "neve nas terras altas". Quando o IM começou a colocar cotas já foi uma grande evolução...

rozzo: A propósito a minha estação de estimação "Lamas de Mouro - Porto Ribeiro" não emite dados há não sei quanto tempo. Se no Sábado for preciso ir lá dar-lhe corda tu avisa


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 22:26)

Mago disse:


> Precipitação há:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Esta ciclogenese vai ser mesmo uma lotaria! Esperemos que sejamos nós os ganhadores


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

Continuo sem perceber a que se deve a inestabilidade prevista pelo IM na noite de quarta para quinta...

Será que é a linha de instabilidade que aponta o FAX?






Ou virá da depressão que se vai formar segundo o GFS?


----------



## duncan (22 Jan 2007 às 22:39)

Mago disse:


> Precipitação há:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esta previsao para quinta faz me lembrar,o evento de 29 de janeiro do ano passado,será que poderá trazer outra vez neve paraévora e Lisboa


----------



## Santos (22 Jan 2007 às 22:42)

Minho disse:


> Continuo sem perceber a que se deve a inestabilidade prevista pelo IM na noite de quarta para quinta...
> 
> Será que é a linha de instabilidade que aponta o FAX?
> 
> ...



Amigo Minho, tem piada que eu também vejo grande geopotencial na madrugada de quarta feira,  se a precipitação entrar vamos ter uma manhã linda, vamos ver é só um palpite já agora


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

Haja fé quinta é qui é


----------



## Santos (22 Jan 2007 às 22:46)

vaga disse:


> Haja fé quinta é qui é



Quinta para uns lados, quarta para outros


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

Oremos irmãos...


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

Santos disse:


> Quinta para uns lados, quarta para outros



Cá para mim será a noite toda de quinta para cotas acima dos 300m no norte e centro a partir das 00 com continuação nas terras altas acima de 700metros do centro e sul até ao meio dia...


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

Angelstorm disse:


> Oremos irmãos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

300 mt? era algo d hiper genial!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 22:54)

Então como se vai pintar o dia de quarta feira nas diversas regiões?


----------



## duncan (22 Jan 2007 às 22:57)

será o segundo ano consecutivo com neve no centro e sul!? era um espectáculo


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

Mais uma vez os espanhois vão ficar com toda a neve para eles, nós contentamo-nos com os restos. 

Portugal é pequeno em tudo, ate em fenomenos meteorológicos.


----------



## duncan (22 Jan 2007 às 23:15)

Snow disse:


> Mais uma vez os espanhois vão ficar com toda a neve para eles, nós contentamo-nos com os restos.
> 
> Portugal é pequeno em tudo, ate em fenomenos meteorológicos.



será mesmo!? nao achas que poderá haver supresas?


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2007 às 23:18)

Nao acredito, ja perdi a esperança


----------



## duncan (22 Jan 2007 às 23:25)

Snow disse:


> Nao acredito, ja perdi a esperança



nao viste aprevisao para quinta,poderá dar festa,ou hajas que nao se concretiza?


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 23:28)

Nevar pode não nevar, mas uma geada brutal de quinta para sexta já ninguém nos tira


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2007 às 23:33)

Mais uma vez os espanhois ficaram com a precipitação toda. nós nem vê-la, e depois só de quinta pa sexta é que temos a iso -5 a entrar no nosso território.


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 23:40)

vou ali ja venho


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 23:42)

Eu posso ver uma nevezita na arrabida a 500 m, não acerdito muito, mas  

66 H : http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-1-66.png

66 H : http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-66.png


Enfim, vamos ver, so queria so um cadinho de mais frio para a cota baixar


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

ESPERANÇA ESPERANÇA ela vem aiiiii


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2007 às 23:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> ESPERANÇA ESPERANÇA ela vem aiiiii



Vem, vem

a desilusão


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2007 às 23:59)

Eu neve não vejo para já possível a cotas abaixo dos 400 ou 500 metros para quinta na minha zona mas acredito que vai chover na tarde de quinta e limpar o céu para a noite e com uma mínima perto ou abaixo dos zero ter formação de gelo devido a água da chuva que não deve secar até lá e na manha de sexta ter uma linda paisagem mesmo junto ao mar


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

As saidas dos proximos modelos poderão ser mais determinantes


----------



## Snow (23 Jan 2007 às 00:09)

Mais uma vez o IM estava certo, nós é que nao, afinal a vaga de frio ta a ser perfeitamente normal para Janeiro.


----------



## jPdF (23 Jan 2007 às 00:09)

Mago disse:


> As saidas dos proximos modelos poderão ser mais determinantes



Nós aguardamos...
e Rezamos...


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

Acho que as coisas estão cada vez piores em termos de precipitação. Nevões não vai haver (só se for nalguma serra, mas aí não importa) mas o pouco que cair é bemvindo, desde que seja em forma de neve 

Bonito o (gigante) off-topic que houve por aqui


----------



## LUPER (23 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

Snow disse:


> Mais uma vez o IM estava certo, nós é que nao, afinal a vaga de frio ta a ser perfeitamente normal para Janeiro.



ainda hoje começamos e dizes que é normal?     , tens a noção do que estás a dizer?


----------



## Snow (23 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Luper,a iso -5 so vai entrar no pais na madrugada de sexta. até lá vamos ter temperaturas acima dos 2, 3º como hoje.

Ou terei a ver mal os modelos?


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 00:21)

Acho melhor fazermos o rescaldo no próximo fim de semana. 

Mas ainda assim, não me consigo conter em dizer que será uma normal entrada *fria* de inverno. Acho que Portugal ainda não é nenhum paraiso tropical e nos seus patéticos invernos há sempre no mínimo uma entrada fria parecida a esta, mesmo nos invernos mais quentes.


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2007 às 00:23)

Podemos sempre esperar por uma ciclogenese. Relembro que no ano passado só no dia 26-01 é que foi modelizada no GFS a depressão para o dia 28   Por isso, realmente é melhor fazer o balanço no próximo fds..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 00:27)

realmente e triste mas é a realidade tirem a neve da cabeça pk o fil tem toda a razao e sempre a mesma historia!creio que temos o inverno perdido!


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 00:28)

entao pessoal esta tudo a desistir??  a madrugada de quarta para quinta vai trazer-nos neve 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=60&mode=2
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=60&mode=1

nao me digam que com isto na neva acima dos 600m, hoje a temperatura estava mais alta e nao era previsto nevar a menos de 1000m no centro e aqui na covilha nevou!!! por isso vamos acreditar


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 00:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> realmente e triste mas é a realidade tirem a neve da cabeça pk o fil tem toda a razao e sempre a mesma historia!creio que temos o inverno perdido!



O frio ainda se começou a fazer sentir ainda não fez 24 horas e vocês já estão a botar a casa abaixo.


----------



## LUPER (23 Jan 2007 às 00:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> realmente e triste mas é a realidade tirem a neve da cabeça pk o fil tem toda a razao e sempre a mesma historia!creio que temos o inverno perdido!


----------



## Nuno (23 Jan 2007 às 00:33)

Sinceramente não sei o que dizer, mesmo hoje entrou a vaga de frio, ja estão a dizer que ja esta tudo perdido nem neve nem xuva nem nada. Epa acho que deviamos ter mais calma, como sabemos os modelos mudam de repente, a qualquer saida podemos ter uma supresa. Enfim agente somos muito pessimistas


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 00:33)

Eu não disse que não ia haver neve, só disse que não iria haver nevões. Mas esta é só a minha opinião quem sabe não temos alguma surpresa, a semana ainda vai no seu inicio.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

mario e a realidade!cai na realidade neve nao vamos ter! vai ao inm espanhol ate m babo com as previsoes....neve cota 100 m e risco vermelho pkausa da neve!


----------



## Snow (23 Jan 2007 às 00:35)

Sejamos realistas e vejamos os modelos.

Se a iso -5 cobri-se Portugal tudo bem.

Para juntar a festa, nem precipitação de jeito.

Alguem sabe se na torre caiu alguma neve de jeito?

Queria la ir no fim de semna fazer um ski, mas tou a ver que ainda não vai ser desta


----------



## duncan (23 Jan 2007 às 00:36)

amigos,a fé move montanhas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 00:37)

ha ha vai nevar em sintra e o resto e treta 4 graus ceu nublado e viseu 1 grau!aki ceu limpo kkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeenooooooooojjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 00:37)

Acho que concordo com o Fil.
Eu também já nao acredito muito em grandes nevões este Inverno, poderá vir alguma coisa esta semana até o frio hoje me está a desiludir ja contava estar abaixo de zero agora.

Se até sexta não vier neve..humm já nao deve vir este Inverno


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 00:38)

duncan disse:


> amigos,a fé move montanhas



Montanhas e nuvens com neve


----------



## Nuno (23 Jan 2007 às 00:39)

Mesmo hoje na run das 06 tinhamos uma iso-5 depois tira, depois poe, tem sido assim toda a semana anterior, toda agente sabe disso, agora ainda poe precipitaçao ja mais em cima do acontecimento, acho que ja sao tudo coisas boas, enfim esperar para ver


----------



## Snow (23 Jan 2007 às 00:40)

E frio também? é que mesmo que houvesse precipitação, não havia frio pa nevar a cota 100


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 00:43)

ai nao tenho as minhas duvidas cmeke sintra ta com 4 graus e ceu nublado?uma microcelula ou la cm vcs chamao e pufffff fez se neve!


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 00:45)

Snow disse:


> E frio também? é que mesmo que houvesse precipitação, não havia frio pa nevar a cota 100



vamos la aqui a ver uma coisa e aser realistas todos já sabiamos que este nao iria ser um evento para nevar a cota 0 temos de nos metalizar isso, por isso acho ue deviamos ficar satisfeitos de nevar acima dos 500m/600m


----------



## Snow (23 Jan 2007 às 00:48)

spiritmind disse:


> vamos la aqui a ver uma coisa e aser realistas todos já sabiamos que este nao iria ser um evento para nevar a cota 0 temos de nos metalizar isso, por isso acho ue deviamos ficar satisfeitos de nevar acima dos 500m/600m



Exactamente, o problema é que a precipitação nao chega para cobrir as nossas serras de branco.

A "tua" Serra, nem vai conseguir acumular grande coisa.

Espero estar enganado, mas não estou a ver como.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 00:52)

PESSOAL MONTALEGRE ESTA COBERTO DE NEVE!  fonte www.iol.pt


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 01:01)

spiritmind disse:


> (...)
> 
> nao me digam que com isto na neva acima dos 600m, hoje a temperatura estava mais alta e nao era previsto nevar a menos de 1000m no centro e aqui na covilha nevou!!! por isso vamos acreditar



Mas atenção nevou porque tens aí a influência da Serra mesmo encima! Noutro lado não nevaria, mesmo a essa cota! A não ser no Norte claro esta!



Mago disse:


> Acho que concordo com o Fil.
> Eu também já nao acredito muito em grandes nevões este Inverno, poderá vir alguma coisa esta semana até o frio hoje me está a desiludir ja contava estar abaixo de zero agora.
> 
> Se até sexta não vier neve..humm já nao deve vir este Inverno



Ixii como é que podes afirmar uma coisa destas Mago?? Em que te baseias?
Vocês ainda não se deram conta que a tendência dos Invernos é cada vez virem mais frios para o fim. Vais ver o Fevereiro e até quem sabe os inícios de Março.


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 01:08)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ixii como é que podes afirmar uma coisa destas Mago?? Em que te baseias?
> Vocês ainda não se deram conta que a tendência dos Invernos é cada vez virem mais frios para o fim. Vais ver o Fevereiro e até quem sabe os inícios de Março.



Repara Kim com as anomalias térmicas quentes no Norte e Centro da Europa que tiveram este Inverno, não cria condições a que o ar seja tão frio como habitualmente era em outros anos, pois porque não me parece que tudo arrefeça assim de um modo tão repentino. Mas espero que me engane e caia nevão!


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 01:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas atenção nevou porque tens aí a influência da Serra mesmo encima! Noutro lado não nevaria, mesmo a essa cota! A não ser no Norte claro esta!
> 
> 
> pois tb é verdade   mas acho que nao devemos esperar neve a cota 300m quanto mais a cota 0


----------



## Rog (23 Jan 2007 às 01:18)

Qto às possibilidades de nevão: Como diriam alguns, a procissão ainda vai no adro... O Inverno ainda não terminou. 
Recordo de algumas pessoas por aqui terem referido um ano em que chegou a cair neve em Maio no Pico Ruivo, como devem imaginar, quase sempre cai neve por cá depois de por aí já andarem com ela nos 1000m, e nós só estamos em Janeiro, o mês mais frio do ano, ao qual se inclui Fevereiro.

(Há sempre a excepção, nem sempre é regra que deste que caia neve por cá tb tenha caído aí no Continente, basta relembrar o início do mês até caiu por aqui uns flocos de neve e por aí ficaram a ver navios...)


----------



## tozequio (23 Jan 2007 às 01:47)

O IM prevê neve para Vila Real na 4ªfeira e aguaceiros moderados no Norte com mínima negativa no Porto


----------



## jPdF (23 Jan 2007 às 02:48)

Vamos lá ver como os próximos modelos se comportam...
Por aqui Aguarda-se!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jan 2007 às 12:22)

VRSA

Pois é, o efeito do vento gelido ja se sente durante a noite!!! mas o frio irá intensificar para o resto da semana em que prevejo que seja a maior deste Inverno e a mais forte!! 

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif

Em termos de precipitaçao é tudo muito subjectivo, poix um monte de pequenas celulas vem a caminho!! Precipitaçao irá haver, neve tambem (nos lugares habituais) mas a surpresa so essas celulas poderao dar-nos!!  

Mas verifiquem isto:

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif

POIS PODERA OCORRER UM DIA 29 DE JANEIRO!!!  

Pelas previsoes:

NORTE: NEVE Á COTA 100
CENTRO: NEVE Á COTA 100 A 200
SUL:NEVE Á COTA 400 A 500

Os modelos do IM estao tao    que nem estao a prever a temp negativa que se vai sentir!!!   

Quanto ao vento Gelado a acompanhar a borrasca:

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/wind.gif

Trovoada:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html

ESPERANÇA CAROS AMIGOS!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

Tornado sinceramento acho dificil acontecer já que os espanhois estão a levar a precipitação toda...mas as vezes que sabe um aguaceiro perdido..e esta feita a festa!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 12:58)

O IM já está tão confuso que até desactiva o site para que ninguém caia nas asneiras deles


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jan 2007 às 12:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tornado sinceramento acho dificil acontecer já que os espanhois estão a levar a precipitação toda...mas as vezes que sabe um aguaceiro perdido..e esta feita a festa!



Como podes achar dificil numa previsao ate as 48h??

Aquela borrasca vai virar para o nosso lado!! Todos os modelos estao em sintonia...é quase impossivel falhar...mas istõ foi a minha previsao!!  

E rezem para que esteja certa   

FE TODA!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

Verifiquem esta sintonia toda:

http://www.estofex.org/

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/wind.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html

ATE QUE ENFIM--ANIMAÇAO COM FARTURA


----------



## Snow (23 Jan 2007 às 13:08)

]ToRnAdO[;25571 disse:
			
		

> Verifiquem esta sintonia toda:
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/
> 
> ...



Nao vejo nada de especial


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jan 2007 às 13:12)

Snow disse:


> Nao vejo nada de especial



Axo que deves ser o unico!! nao estas a espera da tempestade do seculo???   o que vejo é neve, vento e trovoada!!!
Como é possivel???
Snow???


----------



## Snow (23 Jan 2007 às 13:17)

vejo precipitação na quinta feira, mas o frio será pouco. Vai nevar sim, nas terras acima dos 400m.
Na sexta feira há frio, mas não há precipitação.

Um 29 de Janeiro não iremos ter.

Espero tar enganado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jan 2007 às 13:27)

Snow disse:


> vejo precipitação na quinta feira, mas o frio será pouco. Vai nevar sim, nas terras acima dos 400m.
> Na sexta feira há frio, mas não há precipitação.
> 
> Um 29 de Janeiro não iremos ter.
> ...



Espero que quando a borrasca estiver a passar faça muito frio!! dai nevar a cotas baixas!!


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 13:28)

Bem tbm não vejo com estas saídas como podemos ter surpresas quando passa essa chuva na quinta a temperatura em altitude ate parece subir um pouco só caindo depois de passar a chuva é o costume


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2007 às 14:06)

Pois...eu de especial so vejo mesmo pros espanhois. A borrasca devia atravessar Portugal de Norte a Sul mas parece que entra na Galiza e atravessa Espanha de Oeste a Este. Má sorte!!!

Aquela Borrasca é igual à do 29 Janeiro mas segue caminhos diferentes.

Vamos ver se ela é uma desencaminhada...


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 14:38)

a minha opiniao é ou aquele maldito AA se desloca mais para Noroeste ou entao estamos tramados pois ele esta a extender-se em crista sob o atlantico não permitindo a entrada de frentes com precipitação  pareçe uma autentica paredee se nao fosse pedir muito o nucleo de baixas pressoes que esta a sudeste da frança podia vir ter até nós


----------



## tozequio (23 Jan 2007 às 15:03)

Olhando já para um futuro mais "longínquo", o ensemble para o Porto só volta a mostrar precipitação (depois desta semana), lá para dia 6 de Fevereiro. Pelos vistos este é mais 1 Inverno com tendência anticiclónica, aliás como já o foram os últimos 2 ou 3 (e ao contrário do que fazia prever o tempestuoso Outono). Esperemos que pelo menos a Primavera nos traga chuva, senão a coisa pode complicar novamente para o Verão.


----------



## ALV72 (23 Jan 2007 às 16:21)

Até no Médio Oriente neva ( Jordania ), só aqui é que nada


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 16:28)

as previsoes sao muito animadoras para daki a 42 horas!vamos la ver no que da é a ultima esperança pelo menos aki po pessoal do norte!agora ai o do sul está com azar!


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 16:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> as previsoes sao muito animadoras para daki a 42 horas!vamos la ver no que da é a ultima esperança pelo menos aki po pessoal do norte!agora ai o do sul está com azar!



po centro tb e prometedora


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2007 às 16:30)

]ToRnAdO[;25561 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> Pelas previsoes:
> 
> NORTE: NEVE Á COTA 100
> ...



ca para mim neva a cota 431m abaixo do nivel do mar  
e o rio tejo congela completamente


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 16:33)

rozzo disse:


> ca para mim neva a cota 431m abaixo do nivel do mar
> e o rio tejo congela completamente



Desculpe Rozzo, mas creio não ser a melhor forma de elucidar alguém.
Perdoe a minha frontalidade.
Obrigado


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 16:34)

rozzo disse:


> ca para mim neva a cota 431m abaixo do nivel do mar
> e o rio tejo congela completamente



e a seguir vamos esquiar em cima dele


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 16:36)

spiritmind disse:


> po centro tb e prometedora



lol sim spiritmind estou aki a ver o modelo e tb promete e bom sinal termos uma previsao tao optimista a menos de 48 horas!vamos aguardar...


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2007 às 16:36)

Santos disse:


> Desculpe Rozzo, mas creio não ser a melhor forma de elucidar alguém.
> Perdoe a minha frontalidade.
> Obrigado



na boa, tou so a brincar. pq acho que nao me parece nada provavel acontecer o que todos queriamos, entao olha, se nao os podes vencer junta-te a eles


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 16:36)

aqui sol e 11ºC


----------



## dj_alex (23 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

mocha disse:


> aqui sol e 11ºC



sítio errado...isso é no seguimento!

Quanto a previsão...acho que previsões do tornado um bocadinho exageradas, mas isso é normal nas previsões dele    

Pessoal, acho que este pode ser um bom exemplo para os entusiasmos que houve aqui no forum, mas no final da semana logo digo mais sobre isto.

Por enquanto não vejo muito a cota de neve baixar muito mais do que aquilo que esta previsto pelo IM...


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

rozzo disse:


> na boa, tou so a brincar. pq acho que nao me parece nada provavel acontecer o que todos queriamos, entao olha, se nao os podes vencer junta-te a eles


É evidente que não, mas certamente que o amigo Tornado aliás como tantos outros entre os quais eu me incluo, serguramente crê no que disse, talvez fosse mais sensato fazer-lhe ver o porquê da não esixtência de condições.


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

rozzo disse:


> na boa, tou so a brincar. pq acho que nao me parece nada provavel acontecer o que todos queriamos, entao olha, se nao os podes vencer junta-te a eles



mas se esta preciptação se manter http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=42&mode=2

certamente irá nevar acima dos 600m/700m a probabilidade de isso acontecer e enorme


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

spiritmind disse:


> mas se esta preciptação se manter http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=42&mode=2
> 
> certamente irá nevar acima dos 600m/700m a probabilidade de isso acontecer e enorme





lol exactamente eu ate digo mais acima dessa cota e de certeza que sabe s o nosso amigo seringador acerta na previsao que ele tem no blog e a cota d neve desce um bocado la pos 300!


----------



## dj_alex (23 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

spiritmind disse:


> mas se esta preciptação se manter http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=42&mode=2
> 
> certamente irá nevar acima dos 600m/700m a probabilidade de isso acontecer e enorme




O problema é que as previsões de chuva tem sido mais altas do que têm chovido realmente...


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2007 às 16:45)

spiritmind disse:


> mas se esta preciptação se manter http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=42&mode=2
> 
> certamente irá nevar acima dos 600m/700m a probabilidade de isso acontecer e enorme



va agora a serio, fora de brincadeira  (que tb nao faz mal a ninguem ) eu ate acho que pode nevar relativamente baixo la para o Norte na 5a ou isso.. agora dai a acreditarmos que vai nevar em Lx ou isso outra x ainda vai bastante :P mas nunca se sabe, desde 29Jan do ano passado passei a acreditar em milagres (pouco frequentes)


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 16:47)

dj_alex disse:


> O problema é que as previsões de chuva tem sido mais altas do que têm chovido realmente...



pois isso tb e verdade por isso so nos resta esperar, estava mais triste se os modelos nem la pusessem nada ai ficava desanimado.


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 16:50)

rozzo disse:


> va agora a serio, fora de brincadeira  (que tb nao faz mal a ninguem ) eu ate acho que pode nevar relativamente baixo la para o Norte na 5a ou isso.. agora dai a acreditarmos que vai nevar em Lx ou isso outra x ainda vai bastante :P mas nunca se sabe, desde 29Jan do ano passado passei a acreditar em milagres (pouco frequentes)



pois mas a mim certamente que nao me "ouviste" dizer isso eu nunca acreditei que neste episodio isso acontece-se eu quando falo em previsoes refiro-me a minha localização geografica com a a respectiva altitude e para o norte, bragança por exemplo


----------



## LUPER (23 Jan 2007 às 16:52)

Atenção que pra sexta o GME mete cota 0para o centro e norte, a questão é apenas a falta de precipitaçõa. Mas que as condições estão isso estão lá bem presentes


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 16:54)

rozzo disse:


> va agora a serio, fora de brincadeira  (que tb nao faz mal a ninguem ) eu ate acho que pode nevar relativamente baixo la para o Norte na 5a ou isso.. agora dai a acreditarmos que vai nevar em Lx ou isso outra x ainda vai bastante :P mas nunca se sabe, desde 29Jan do ano passado passei a acreditar em milagres (pouco frequentes)



Creio que fosse mais correcto dizer isso ao Tornado


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 16:55)

LUPER disse:


> Atenção que pra sexta o GME mete cota 0para o centro e norte, a questão é apenas a falta de precipitaçõa. Mas que as condições estão isso estão lá bem presentes



pois mas a partir de quinta a tarde deixa de haver precipitação


----------



## dj_alex (23 Jan 2007 às 16:57)

LUPER disse:


> a questão é *apenas* a falta de precipitaçõa. Mas que as condições estão isso estão lá bem presentes




   

eheheheh  

Ainda tens esperanças Luper??


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

a minha ultima esperança está aqui se os proximos modelos retirarem a precipitação para este dia esquecam a neve


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2007 às 17:39)

Olá a todos, primeiro post no Forum que descobri via google.

Também tenho alguma esperança para Quinta-feira.
O último GFS 25/'1/2006 6Z melhorou quanto à precipitação, embora tenha piorado os -5 aos 850hPa.


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 17:41)

Vince disse:


> Olá a todos, primeiro post no Forum que descobri via google.
> 
> Também tenho alguma esperança para Quinta-feira.
> O último GFS 25/'1/2006 6Z melhorou quanto à precipitação, embora tenha piorado os -5 aos 850hPa.



bem vindo vince  passa pelo topico apresentações para ficarmos a conhecer-te melhor  
cumprimentos e uma boa estadia aqui no forum


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 17:46)

Quinta feira será o melhor dia para todo o pais em termos de chuva ainda que pouca e para as serras médias do Norte e Centro para ver alguma neve.Caso fosse sexta tínhamos festa mas como não é pronto nada feito sexta e sábado serão os dias mais frios tanto de dia como de noite!


----------



## LUPER (23 Jan 2007 às 17:50)

dj_alex disse:


> eheheheh
> 
> Ainda tens esperanças Luper??



Não é uma questão de esperança, trata-se de factos palpaveis, as condições de temperatura estão lá, a precipitação é que não


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

Pessoal, fixem uma coisa:
Nevar a cotas baixas é raro, nevar a 50 metros é mais raro ainda, agora nevar a nível do mar é excepcional! Não julguem que isto agora vai ser sempre todos os anos como o ano passado...
Desde 1987 por Braga já devem ter passado várias ISOs -5ºC e desde então nunca mais voltou a cair um nevão


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 18:24)

Pois eu já só espero que o vento despareça para que, pelo menos, a temperatura possa descer durante a noite. Como já escrevi, não tinha grandes esperanças nesta entrada, com vento de norte aqui nunca cai nada e o pior é este vento que mantem elevados os valores de temperatura.


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 19:41)

O IM colocou Coimbra na rota da neve  
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 19:51)

Santos disse:


> O IM colocou Coimbra na rota da neve
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp



pois mas depois vemos a previsao significativa e metem sol para quarta feira    
os homenzinhos nao se decidem


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 20:02)

spiritmind disse:


> pois mas depois vemos a previsao significativa e metem sol para quarta feira
> os homenzinhos nao se decidem



Pois é Spiritmind, mas para o pessoal de Coimbra e até mais abaixo, os poucos aguaceiros que possam cair entre as 4 e as 7 da manhã podem ser de neve, caso se verifique a cota andará nos 450 msm ( imaginação) mas ...


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Jan 2007 às 22:01)

Há uma coisa que me irrita e sempre me irritou no sistema de avisos do IM..Sempre que dão avisos de neve, poêm neve em todo o lado (hoje até em Aveiro!!) e no distrito do Porto nickles...!Que eu saiba,o alto de Espinho(só um exemplo), onde neva com muita frequência sempre que as condições se propiciam, também faz parte do distrito do Porto...Terras como Mesão Frio e outras tantas, que TAMBÉM fazem parte do distrito do Porto,e onde TAMBÉM costuma nevar com relativa frequência,nada,chapéu! Isto para n falar sequer dos avisos relativos às temperaturas mínimas...Nem é preciso sair da cidade para termos mínimas bastante baixas, mas se realmente formos dar uma volta pelas zonas de Valongo,Gondomar,Gaia(verifiquem a mínima, desta noite que passou, do tozequio por exemplo) etc,registam-se temperaturas bem negativas.. 
Este é so mais um desabafo contra o IM...entre outros...!Enfim,nunca aprendem..
By the way, acho que temos poucas hipóteses de ver neve neste episodio...só mesmo frio,pk infelizmente os espanhóis sugam a precipitação toda... Só quero estar enganado...! 
Abraços a todos e HAJA ESPERANÇA!


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 22:02)

dj_alex disse:


> sítio errado...isso é no seguimento!
> 
> Quanto a previsão...acho que previsões do tornado um bocadinho exageradas, mas isso é normal nas previsões dele
> 
> ...



Pronto o velho do restelo veio e disse...  
Qual o problema do entusiasmo? Dá vida aqui ao fórum. Acho que ambos sabemos que jamais voltará a nevar no Sul foi a última vez, e para o Centro só de 20 em 20 anos! Estou a referir-me a nevar com acumulação  

Pelo menos é o que se deduz devido ao aquecmento global.  

Pois para 5ª Feira já nem vejo grande probabilidade de nevar em S. Mamede, quanto mais em zonas altas do litoral.
Fica para o próximo Inverno.  

Olhem só esta desgraça de meteograma a este tipo de situações chamam-se morrer na praia.  

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LEBZ


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 22:19)

Isto não tem nada que ver com o aquecimento global, mas sim com o tipo de entrada. Este tipo de entrada não é favorável à precipitação no nosso país. Sempre foi muito difícil a precipitação com vento de norte. Até há ditados populares para isso. Não é nada de novo.


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 22:20)

Dan disse:


> Isto não tem nada que ver com o aquecimento global, mas sim com o tipo de entrada. Este tipo de entrada não é favorável à precipitação no nosso país. Sempre foi muito difícil a precipitação com vento de norte. Até há ditados populares para isso. Não é uma nada de novo.



pois até retiraram mais precipitação nesta saida  temos de nso render as evidencias


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jan 2007 às 22:31)

Para um leigo na matéria como, ajudem-me a ler esses mapas...afinal vai haver precepitação ou não? E quando? E para que zonas?


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2007 às 22:34)

Eu acho que o interior Centro e Sul ainda vai levar uma surpresa...


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2007 às 22:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Para um leigo na matéria como, ajudem-me a ler esses mapas...afinal vai haver precepitação ou não? E quando? E para que zonas?



Pouquíssima, alguma na noite de quarta para quinta.... a partir daí, e se não fizer muito vento, gelo e geada


----------



## dj_alex (23 Jan 2007 às 22:56)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pronto o velho do restelo veio e disse...
> Qual o problema do entusiasmo? Dá vida aqui ao fórum. Acho que ambos sabemos que jamais voltará a nevar no Sul foi a última vez, e para o Centro só de 20 em 20 anos! Estou a referir-me a nevar com acumulação
> 
> Pelo menos é o que se deduz devido ao aquecmento global.



Depois no final da semana falamos...  e digo o que penso..agora ainda vamos a meio...


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

Minho disse:


> Eu acho que o interior Centro e Sul ainda vai levar uma surpresa...



Deves querer dizer Norte não? Tu ai em Braga ainda vais ver branquinho, mas de pouca dura, mas antes pouco que nada!  
Na sexta logo falamos 
Não te esqueças é de tirar aquelas fotos espectaculares que a tua máquina consegue captar, onde o branco ainda parece mais branco!


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

Minho disse:


> Eu acho que o interior Centro e Sul ainda vai levar uma surpresa...



a minha pekena esperança tb esta ai, espero que pelo menos caia essa precipitação que esta assinalada no modelo nao dava grande neve mas já dava para consolar a vista e tirar umas fotos


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Deves querer dizer Norte não? Tu ai em Braga ainda vais ver branquinho, mas de pouca dura, mas antes pouco que nada!
> Na sexta logo falamos
> Não te esqueças é de tirar aquelas fotos espectaculares que a tua máquina consegue captar, onde o branco ainda parece mais branco!



Tide   

Em Braga não acredito mesmo.... demasiados sistemas montanhosos pelo caminho para que chegue aqui alguma coisa... Só para teres uma ideia desde Segunda de madrugada que aqui não cai nada ao contrário de Melgaço que caiu neve na serra e é bem visível desde a vila...


----------



## Nuno (23 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

Eu na quinta com estes modelo, se ver, é só granizo! Enfim, quando temos a chuva, não temos o frio, quando há frio não temos a chuva, e mais uma vez quem se fica a rir, sao os mesmos, os espanhois, enfim e a realidade....Mas alguma supressa pode existr nos modelos de amnha, pouca mas pode, basta o frio entrar mais rapido do que apresenta neste momentos nos modelo e a precipitaçao se mantiver


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 23:20)

se nao veio ate agora acho k nao vem mais!hoje ate deu por aki um mini aguaçeiro k m deu esperança mas so chuva muito fina! estavam 3,5 graus!


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 23:21)

os nosso amigos estao muito optimistas em relação a nós para amanha  
http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion-para-Europa-2-Portugal.html


----------



## Umberto (23 Jan 2007 às 23:40)

O IM prevê Min. 0º e Máx 7º para 6ª para o Porto . Será possível. Só se for o wind chilli.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 23:42)

Umberto disse:


> O IM prevê Min. 0º e Máx 7º para 6ª para o Porto . Será possível. Só se for o wind chilli.



verdade humberto ate estou a espera d uma maxima mais baixa talvez uns 5 graus d maxima!


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 23:45)

Nada que já não  esperasse as máximas e mínimas na sexta e sábado são de gritos de norte a sul


----------



## Nuno (23 Jan 2007 às 23:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> verdade humberto ate estou a espera d uma maxima mais baixa talvez uns 5 graus d maxima![/QUO
> 
> Eu por ca tb anda nesses numeros 5ºC 6ºc 7ºc...E ja agr vai.se fazer sentir vento de NE moderado ele vai mudar de N para NE de quinta para sexta Vai ser um dia gelado


----------



## Umberto (23 Jan 2007 às 23:47)

Bem, vou pró choco. Amanhã por esta hora vamos estar todos a torcer. Enquanto há vida há esperança.


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 23:58)

Até me dá a risa ao ver as expectativas que foram criadas por muitos na semana anterior e o que se está a passar na realidade... Tanto segunda como hoje as temperaturas são normalíssimas para um mês de janeiro. Amanhã, quinta e sexta teremos temperaturas mais baixas mas serão tão extraordinárias como termos 40ºC no Alentejo em agosto. A neve, para os espanholes.


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Nunca contei com muita neve, mas frio esperava bem mais... ainda virá algum penso eu, pelo menos animou isto um bocado.


----------



## tozequio (24 Jan 2007 às 01:31)

Fil disse:


> Até me dá a risa ao ver as expectativas que foram criadas por muitos na semana anterior e o que se está a passar na realidade... Tanto segunda como hoje as temperaturas são normalíssimas para um mês de janeiro. Amanhã, quinta e sexta teremos temperaturas mais baixas mas serão tão extraordinárias como termos 40ºC no Alentejo em agosto. A neve, para os espanholes.



Calma Fil que 5ªfeira vais ver uns flocos aí em Bragança


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 02:30)

É a primeira vez que ponho aqui uma imagem, vamos ver no k dá...






Na estação de serviço do seixal na A2 no sentido norte sul entre Almada e Fogueteiro, ainda caíu umas pingas mas só mesmo àgua...


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2007 às 09:25)

Por aqui tb não cheguei a ver neve no Pico Ruivo, o Areeiro à pouco marcava 2º. A previsão para o fim do dia de hoje e amanhã será de chuva forte, vento forte e trovoadas para a Madeira.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 09:44)

Parece que vamos mesmo ter festa amanha. A borrasca no modelo das 06H aproximou-se muito de Portugal. Ouviram as nossas preces.

vejam a imagem 25-1 18H no modelo das 06h de hoje


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 09:50)

HotSpot, podes me dar o link s.f.f.
Gracias


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 09:51)

mocha disse:


> HotSpot, podes me dar o link s.f.f.
> Gracias



http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 09:54)

Dia 26 às 18H está a borrasca a sair no Algarve. Nunca esteve melhor.

Isto pode significar na melhor das hipoteses, uma cota 500m para todo o pais.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 10:11)

Fil disse:


> Até me dá a risa ao ver as expectativas que foram criadas por muitos na semana anterior e o que se está a passar na realidade... Tanto segunda como hoje as temperaturas são normalíssimas para um mês de janeiro. Amanhã, quinta e sexta teremos temperaturas mais baixas mas serão tão extraordinárias como termos 40ºC no Alentejo em agosto. A neve, para os espanholes.



Ainda vamos a meio da situação Fil....No entanto sou da tua opinião


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 10:16)

dj_alex disse:


> Ainda vamos a meio da situação Fil....No entanto sou da tua opinião



Acho que no fim é que devemos falar, os próximos dias serão muito mais frios, neste momento tenho 1.3


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 10:33)

LUPER disse:


> Acho que no fim é que devemos falar, os próximos dias serão muito mais frios, neste momento tenho 1.3



Ja me ouviste dizer o contrário??? Sempre disse que no final do episodio falamos, até porque gosto mt de surpresas


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 10:38)

dj_alex disse:


> Ja me ouviste dizer o contrário??? Sempre disse que no final do episodio falamos, até porque gosto mt de surpresas



Só estava a dar-te razão, até pq os modelos não se entendem uns com os outros a 24h, isso é sinal que se pode passar alguma supresa. Frio é garantido , a chuva é que podia aparecer.


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 10:49)

É sempre mais confortável estar calado, e depois rir-se no fim ou ficar espantado... afinal de contas o país está suspenso do que se escreve por aqui


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 10:49)

não se matem pa!  
surpresas.. realmente era bonito.. mas.. nao me parece  
só se considerarem surpresa nevar nas serras minimamente altas do Norte e Centro, mas tendo em vista que estamos em pleno Janeiro, não vejo nada de surpreendente.. quem sabe lá para bragança e tal, mas mesmo assim é normal né?  
lá frio vem, mas só mesmo depois da frente (ou lá o que for) que passa esta noite (antes até vai subir..), portanto.. pode ser que por milagre me engane mas..  acho que não vale a pena perderem horas de sono à espera da neve, a não ser que vão para as montanhas


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 10:51)

LUPER disse:


> Só estava a dar-te razão, até pq os modelos não se entendem uns com os outros a 24h, isso é sinal que se pode passar alguma supresa. Frio é garantido , a chuva é que podia aparecer.



bem os dias mais frio seriam 24/25, aqui hoje não foi normal a temperatura, 0,8ºC, mas esperava mais frio no interior


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 10:54)

Como já tinha dito, pena não existir precipitação senão....além disso não estava à espera deste frio para Janeiro na previsão de Inverno, pelo que já excedeu as minhas expectativas, pq não moro em Bragança, senão ficava desiludido  

Mas vamos lá ver como se comporta pra Fev., pelo menos para já tenho boas indicações para o Fim......


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 10:55)

Minho disse:


> É sempre mais confortável estar calado, e depois rir-se no fim ou ficar espantado... afinal de contas o país está suspenso do que se escreve por aqui



Quem tem estado calado Minho??? Sempre disse que era exagero as cotas de neve que se dizem para aqui e que o pais ia ficar pintado de branco, etc , etc...

Os modelos são apenas um indicativo, e não se podem guiar a 100% pelo que dizem...


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 10:57)

Seringador disse:


> Como já tinha dito, pena não existir precipitação senão....além disso não estava à espera deste frio para Janeiro na previsão de Inverno, pelo que já excedeu as minhas expectativas, pq não moro em Bragança, senão ficava desiludido
> 
> Mas vamos lá ver como se comporta pra Fev., pelo menos para já tenho boas indicações para o Fim......



E o GFS anda no segundo painel a por umas coisas engraçadas, ou não anda? O ECM é que coitado anda mesmo perdido, que B é aquela que ele anda a apanhar na zona do Algarve?


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

Seringador disse:


> Como já tinha dito, pena não existir precipitação *senão*....além disso não estava à espera deste frio para Janeiro na previsão de Inverno, pelo que já excedeu as minhas expectativas, pq não moro em Bragança, senão ficava desiludido



   

Só que vcs aí no Norte esteja bem mais frio que aqui pelo Sul, porque sinceramente frio nao é coisa que exista por cá...


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

dj_alex disse:


> Os modelos são apenas um indicativo, e não se podem guiar a 100% pelo que dizem...



mas.. mesmo confiando nos modelos, se forem bem vistos, e bem analisados.. não dão sequer a minima esperança de neves em sitios anormais, e até tao basicamente todos em concordancia nisso..  logo a noite vai tar bem ameno pa!


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 11:05)

dj_alex disse:


> Quem tem estado calado Minho??? Sempre disse que era exagero as cotas de neve que se dizem para aqui e que o pais ia ficar pintado de branco, etc , etc...
> 
> Os modelos são apenas um indicativo, e não se podem guiar a 100% pelo que dizem...



Eu de modo algum confio nos modelos a 100%. Se confiasse até tinha metido férias para esta semana para desfrutar à brava da neve...  

Quanto ao indicativo dos modelos já tenho dúvidas... Os modelos de mesoescala não são de certeza indicativos, ou as previsões do IM são feitas com base em ditados populares?


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 11:07)

Minho disse:


> Eu de modo algum confio nos modelos a 100%. Se confiasse até tinha metido férias para esta semana para desfrutar à brava da neve...
> 
> Quanto ao indicativo dos modelos já tenho dúvidas... Os modelos de mesoescala não são de certeza indicativos, ou as previsões do IM são feitas com base em ditados populares?



Acreditas que a previsão do IM, do IM espanhol etc, etc,  é exactamente o que a saida dos modelos dizem????


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 11:09)

Minho disse:


> Eu de modo algum confio nos modelos a 100%. Se confiasse até tinha metido férias para esta semana para desfrutar à brava da neve...
> 
> Quanto ao indicativo dos modelos já tenho dúvidas... Os modelos de mesoescala não são de certeza indicativos, ou as previsões do IM são feitas com base em ditados populares?



eu tb nao confio a 100%., sao uma ajuda que tem de se saber interpretar bem e da forma certa..
mas tou aqui no IM a olhar para os modelos que lá na previsão usam, como tenho olhado, e NÃO VEJO O MINIMO MOTIVO PARA ACHAR QUE FOSSE COBRIR O PAÍS DE BRANCO. tal como desde ha uma semana nunca achei! 
nao percebo como dizes:  "Se confiasse até tinha metido férias para esta semana para desfrutar à brava da neve..." 
mas pronto.. isto sou eu...


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 11:13)

rozzo disse:


> eu tb nao confio a 100%., sao uma ajuda que tem de se saber interpretar bem e da forma certa..
> mas tou aqui no IM a olhar para os modelos que lá na previsão usam, como tenho olhado, e NÃO VEJO O MINIMO MOTIVO PARA ACHAR QUE FOSSE COBRIR O PAÍS DE BRANCO. tal como desde ha uma semana nunca achei!
> nao percebo como dizes:  "Se confiasse até tinha metido férias para esta semana para desfrutar à brava da neve..."
> mas pronto.. isto sou eu...



Vê-la bem esse ECM que ele anda meio marado, o que é que vcs fizeram ao modelo      , cuidado que esta noite a coisa vai ficar animada, ou não?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 11:15)

EPÁ o radar do IM continua desactivado


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 11:15)

Minho disse:


> Quanto ao indicativo dos modelos já tenho dúvidas... Os modelos de mesoescala não são de certeza indicativos, ou as previsões do IM são feitas com base em ditados populares?



ja agora, os modelos de mesoscala teem as suas limitaçoes, mas podem ser bem indicativos. o ano passado na vespera de 29 jan, tinham sem duvida alguma bem marcados a zona de ar bem frio com precipitaçao a dirigir-se para sul, e a passar por cima de lx. ou seja, a neve que todos gostámos.. tava lá "preto no branco" naquele caso... portanto..


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 11:18)

LUPER disse:


> Vê-la bem esse ECM que ele anda meio marado, o que é que vcs fizeram ao modelo      , cuidado que esta noite a coisa vai ficar animada, ou não?



se achas que ta marado pergunta aos tipos do ECMWF   acho que nao ao IM, e muito menos a mim, que nada tenho a ver com isso  
quanto a logo a noite.. depende da tua noção de animaçao


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 11:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> EPÁ o radar do IM continua desactivado



Avariado parece-me.....


----------



## Vince (24 Jan 2007 às 11:20)

Acho que os modelos não se portaram nada mal para Portugal. Há uma semana atrás sim, mas isso é normal. Mas desde há vários dias que indicavam frio insuficiente para a precipitação da madrugada/manhã de 5ªfeira e ausência de precipitação para 6ªfeira, o dia com mais frio. E pelos vistos é isso mesmo que vai suceder. Para Espanha é que está mais confuso.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 11:26)

dj_alex disse:


> Avariado parece-me.....



Não sei se calhar está avariado mas acho que eles as vezes até o devem desactivar só para nos lixarem


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 11:27)

rozzo disse:


> ja agora, os modelos de mesoscala teem as suas limitaçoes, mas podem ser bem indicativos. o ano passado na vespera de 29 jan, tinham sem duvida alguma bem marcados a zona de ar bem frio com precipitaçao a dirigir-se para sul, e a passar por cima de lx. ou seja, a neve que todos gostámos.. tava lá "preto no branco" naquele caso... portanto..



Quando disse que os modelos não são bem indicativos, quis dizer que eram mais do que indicativos...  
Por isso o IM nesse dia não emitiu nenhum alerta e pelos vistos sabiam que ia acontecer....

Edit: Ou seja têm um peso bem superior a 50% nas previsões...


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 11:33)

Minho disse:


> Quando disse que os modelos não são bem indicativos, quis dizer que eram mais do que indicativos...
> Por isso o IM nesse dia não emitiu nenhum alerta e pelos vistos sabiam que ia acontecer....
> 
> Edit: Ou seja têm um peso bem superior a 50% nas previsões...



sim certo!   nesse dia, não sei se por burrice de quem tava a prever, ou se simplesmente por medo de arriscar dizer que ia nevar em lx, e depois falhar, não confiaram muito nos modelos.. que se há de fazer.. é o dilema deles.. e aquele "medinho"


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 11:36)

rozzo disse:


> sim certo!   nesse dia, não sei se por burrice de quem tava a prever, ou se simplesmente por medo de arriscar dizer que ia nevar em lx, e depois falhar, não confiaram muito nos modelos.. que se há de fazer.. é o dilema deles.. e aquele "medinho"



    , é mesmo o medinho de falhar


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 11:45)

LUPER disse:


> , é mesmo o medinho de falhar



verdade verdadinha, deve haver previsores com medo de falhar.. como nesse dia.
mas ve la o papel deles.. imagina-os la a fazer previsoes na descontra como aqui? sem problema de falhar e mandar bacorada sendo responsavel o IM? ah pois é.. é fácil criticar qd se pode mandar "postas de pescada" sem perigo.. agora arriscar qd é a sério.. não é bem assim..  
nao quero que fiquem a pensar que tou a defender la os previsores todos, o problema é deles, e eu proprio acho que mta x nao arriscam e fazem previsoes fracas.. mas... ha que ver bem as coisas, e perceber o pq de como eles as fazem.. se nao arriscam e acontece sao massacrados, se arriscam e nao acontece, massacrados sao! qual o pior? como se defender disso.. pois é...


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 11:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei se calhar está avariado mas acho que eles as vezes até o devem desactivar só para nos lixarem



Tá avariado sim....


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 11:50)

Se houvesse precipitação dia 26 caía, mas não há, não sei andaram a criar ilusões mesmo a curto prazo 3/4 dias, frio vai havendo água é que não 
Eu não confio nos modelos, confio sim no cruzamento de múltipla informação, muita dela de observação da natureza, sendo que os modelos numéricos ficam a milhas da mesma...


----------



## filipept (24 Jan 2007 às 11:50)

Bem, uma coisa é certa o radar dos Espanhois também está marado, pois pelas webcam's consegue-se ver o que se está a passar (chuva/neve) e que o radar não detecta.


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 11:51)

Acho que devíamos criar um tópico "As Previsões do IM" já que estamos a massacrar, incluindo eu, o seguimento deste Tópico...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jan 2007 às 11:52)

Bons dias caros 'freelancers'

Bem...que coencidencia...como previ, e ninguem axou nada de especial (graças a Deus), ca continuo com a minha teoria de nevar a cotas baixas na zona Norte e Centro.

Pois a borrasca irá passar durante a noite do dia 25. Ou seja, esta borrasca ira passar quando as temperaturas estiverem atingir o minimo dos minimos no norte e centro!!
Enquanto ao sul, as cotas de neve serao mais elevadas atinrando entre os 500 e os 700m!!

Entre a 00h e as 6h a borrasca correu mais de metade do pais!! e entre as 6h e as 12h chegara ao Algarve com muito frio á mistura!! Mas nao o suficiente para nevar a menos dos 500 e poucos metros de Altitude!!como é obvio!!

A borrasca ira se deslocar-se de norte para sul com ventos na ordem dos 60 a 70km/h atingindo umas rajadas mais fortes pelo caminho!! A nao esquecer o factor arrefecimento do vento!!!

Continuo com a mesma teoria meus amigos!! SE ESTIVER ERRADO...paciencia!! nao somos perfeitos


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 11:55)

rozzo disse:


> verdade verdadinha, deve haver previsores com medo de falhar.. como nesse dia.
> mas ve la o papel deles.. imagina-os la a fazer previsoes na descontra como aqui? sem problema de falhar e mandar bacorada sendo responsavel o IM? ah pois é.. é fácil criticar qd se pode mandar "postas de pescada" sem perigo.. agora arriscar qd é a sério.. não é bem assim..
> nao quero que fiquem a pensar que tou a defender la os previsores todos, o problema é deles, e eu proprio acho que mta x nao arriscam e fazem previsoes fracas.. mas... ha que ver bem as coisas, e perceber o pq de como eles as fazem.. se nao arriscam e acontece sao massacrados, se arriscam e nao acontece, massacrados sao! qual o pior? como se defender disso.. pois é...



Boas,
acho que ás vezes falta a mais a confiança, do que o conhecimento de observação atmosférica, embora existam casos que se denota a falta do mesmo.
E só se pronunciam depois de acontecer, ou só caracterizam muitos eventos depois deles passarem. 
Contudo não me quero afastar do tópico por isso deixo aqui o mote,  o que é que vocês acham acerca de um possível aumento da Pressão a Norte, será viável ou nem por isso?


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 11:56)

Eu de certa forma apoio o tornado. Acho estranho tao pouca precipitação para esta borrasca. Alguma coisa está mal e amanha já descobrimos o que...


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 11:57)

]ToRnAdO[;25834 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias caros 'freelancers'
> 
> Bem...que coencidencia...como previ, e ninguem axou nada de especial (graças a Deus), ca continuo com a minha teoria de nevar a cotas baixas na zona Norte e Centro.
> 
> ...



Ah algarvio marafado assim é que é falar


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 12:02)

]ToRnAdO[;25834 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias caros 'freelancers'
> 
> Bem...que coencidencia...como previ, e ninguem axou nada de especial (graças a Deus), ca continuo com a minha teoria de nevar a cotas baixas na zona Norte e Centro.
> 
> ...





Acho que estás errado quanto ao vento 
não sei onde vês vento dessa ordem   
e o frio que vem é seco, quase que é uma frente oclusa, não é no ínicio da sua passagem a norte, mas depois quando chega ao Sul o ar frio já apanhou o quente e a humidade esfuma-se...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jan 2007 às 12:07)

Seringador disse:


> Acho que estás errado quanto ao vento
> não sei onde vês vento dessa ordem
> e o frio que vem é seco, quase que é uma frente oclusa, não é no ínicio da sua passagem a norte, mas depois quando chega ao Sul o ar frio já apanhou o quente e a humidade esfuma-se...




Quanto a velocidade do vento...

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/wind.gif

Sera moderado no geral com rajadas fortes e que acompanha a borrasca!!

Enquanto o ar quente de Sul, neste momento nao existe!! o ar mantem-se bem gelido, pelo menos aos 2m de altura!!

O ar seco é o que mais me preocupa nesta noite, mas continuo com bastante humidade!!


----------



## Vince (24 Jan 2007 às 12:11)

Animação com a previsão de neve até Domingo (baseada no GFS)







Parece que para o interior espanhol as coisas estão promissoras.
Agora nós, bolas, parece que o país tem um escudo protector ou fechou as fronteiras


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jan 2007 às 12:15)

Vince disse:


> Animação com a previsão de neve até Domingo (baseada no GFS)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim...espanha estara em grande no que toca a neve!! indiscutivel!! Mas este modelo não é concreto mas sim geral!!


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 12:18)

Que belo ensemble pro Porto, algo se prepara pro inicio de Fevereiro, mas desta vez com preciitação


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 12:18)

Vince disse:


> Animação com a previsão de neve até Domingo (baseada no GFS)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas existe mesmo esse escudo protector. São as montanhas do norte de Espanha. Sem essas montanhas até podiamos ter alguma precipitação mesmo com vento de norte.


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 12:22)

]ToRnAdO[;25842 disse:
			
		

> Quanto a velocidade do vento...
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/wind.gif
> 
> ...



mas alguma x o ar "gelido" a 2m da inversao e arrefecimento nocturno é que vai ajudar a nevar?  esta noite teve frio pq teve bom tempo e arrefeceu nos locais propicios. logo nao tem praticamente nada a ver


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 12:22)

A Espanha lixa-nos sempre  
Será que se houvesse uma junção dos dois países com a criação de uma Portuanha ou uma Espatugal já teriamos neve mais dias durante o inverno??? assim já não existiram fronteiras!!


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 12:30)

Dan disse:


> Mas existe mesmo esse escudo protector. São as montanhas do norte de Espanha. Sem essas montanhas até podiamos ter alguma precipitação mesmo com vento de norte.



E Bragança que o diga que fica a ver quase  tudo na Sanábria  
A quantidade de neve que a Serra do Montesinho e da Nogueira recebia se não houvessem as serras da Sanábria


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2007 às 12:31)

http://fr.weather.com/maps/worldregions/intleurope/europeprcipitations24h_large.html


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 12:33)

Minho disse:


> E Bragança que o diga que fica a ver quase  tudo na Sanábria
> A quantidade de neve que a Serra do Montesinho e da Nogueira recebia se não houvessem as serras da Sanábria




É por isso que as de NW são as melhores, se forem de W com frio alimentar de leste iuiu...
De N a barreira fica com tudo na fronteira


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2007 às 12:38)

as previsopes do im sao d rir!LOl po porto ate ja dao 12 de maxima kuando deviam d dar uns 8! omfg


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 13:28)

bons dias eu continuo a afirmar que esta noite irá nevar acima dos 600/700m no centro e norte, tou mesmo com esperança de ver neve aqui na minha terrinha 
só nao concordo com a previsao do inm "Aguaceiros fracos a partir do meio da tarde a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, que serão de neve acima dos
1000 metros, descendo para 700 metros durante a noite" acho que nao vão ser taõ fracos como isso   
será que podemos chamar aguaceiros fracos a isto????
















já nem sabem que cota de neve tem de  meter!!!!


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Boas, tive a ler tudo o que voçes disseram, sÓ tenho uma coisa a dizer, no fim é que se vai ver quem tinha ou não razão


----------



## duncan (24 Jan 2007 às 14:32)

spiritmind disse:


> bons dias eu continuo a afirmar que esta noite irá nevar acima dos 600/700m no centro e norte, tou mesmo com esperança de ver neve aqui na minha terrinha
> só nao concordo com a previsao do inm "Aguaceiros fracos a partir do meio da tarde a norte do sistema
> montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, que serão de neve acima dos
> 1000 metros, descendo para 700 metros durante a noite" acho que nao vão ser taõ fracos como isso
> ...



segundo este mapa acima,nao será que poderá tambem trazer neve tambem para as regioes centro e sul nas cotas acima dos 400m, ao contrário dos 900m previstos pelo IM


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2007 às 14:36)

Só peço agora nesta run das 12 o frio entrar mais para sul para amnha, ai talvex...


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 14:43)

duncan disse:


> segundo este mapa acima,nao será que poderá tambem trazer neve tambem para as regioes centro e sul nas cotas acima dos 400m, ao contrário dos 900m previstos pelo IM



Duncan a essa cota acho dificil pois existe pouco frio em altitude mais concretamente a 850ha mas isso e muito relativo pois para nevar nao é necessario estarem 0ºc por isso tem esperança


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 14:48)

dj_alex disse:


> Ja me ouviste dizer o contrário??? Sempre disse que no final do episodio falamos, até porque gosto mt de surpresas





Minho disse:


> É sempre mais confortável estar calado, e depois rir-se no fim ou ficar espantado... afinal de contas o país está suspenso do que se escreve por aqui



  
_Prognósticos só no final do jogo!_  

Desculpem lá mas não resisti.  

Quanto aos modelitos meus amigos acho que tudo está em aberto, não vejo hipótese de nevar em Lisboa , mas para o Sul a grande possibilidade será o interior Sul. Também acho que por Elvas não há condições, mas mais para baixo, junto A fronteira zona da Amareleja, há por ali umas serras com m quem sabe...
Isto se a borrasca se colocar no Mediterrâneo em frente à costa catalã.






O maior contra será mesmo a hora do dia  








Mas com o anoitecer e a haver ainda precipitação a coisa pode animar-se, será efémero, mas sempre é alguma coisa!  Em especial nas serras acima dos 400 metros e há algumas!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 14:55)

kimcarvalho disse:


> _Prognósticos só no final do jogo!_
> 
> Desculpem lá mas não resisti.
> 
> Quanto aos modelitos meus amigos acho que tudo está em aberto, não vejo hipótese de nevar em Lisboa , mas para o Sul a grande possibilidade será o interior Sul. Também acho que



Acho que neste momento está na altura de deixar olhar muito modelos e começar a tomar atenção as imagens de satélite...


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 14:58)

dj_alex disse:


> Acho que neste momento está na altura de deixar olhar muito modelos e começar a tomar atenção as imagens de satélite...



tens razao pois a realidade vale muito mais do que calculos computacionais  
alguem sabe um bom site para fazer o acompanhamento
so conheço este
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## duncan (24 Jan 2007 às 14:58)

eu sei que vai ser dificil, mas é preciso continuar com a esperança


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 15:02)

dj_alex disse:


> Acho que neste momento está na altura de deixar olhar muito modelos e começar a tomar atenção as imagens de satélite...



Nem mais Alex, essa é que é a melhor coisa a fazer neste momento!


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:07)

o que será que nos irá afectar, a precipitação a vermelho ou a amarelo


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 15:09)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Nem mais Alex, essa é que é a melhor coisa a fazer neste momento!



Mais que olhos nos mapas de satélite são os olhos na janelas logo a partir das 00   !!!
Para Coimbra já perdi as esperaças agora em proença-a-nova ainda pode ser que caia alguma coisa!!


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 15:11)

spiritmind disse:


> o que será que nos irá afectar, a precipitação a vermelho ou a amarelo



Acho que a vermelha ainda está um pouco distante...aposto mais na amarela!!


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 15:11)

Acho que nem uma nem outra. Será a neblusidade a norte da peninsula. Penso eu de que...


----------



## GranNevada (24 Jan 2007 às 15:14)

Exacto , é a do Norte da Peninsula .
Mas atenção que não deve sequer chover , ou , se o fizer , será pouco . Vejo essa nebulosidade a desfazer-se toda ao entrar em Espanha e aqui , olhando para Norte , só vejo uns cumulozitos muito pequenos .
Não me parece que venha nada ...


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 15:15)

spiritmind disse:


> tens razao pois a realidade vale muito mais do que calculos computacionais
> alguem sabe um bom site para fazer o acompanhamento
> so conheço este
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos




meio termo digo eu..

-la por tar no modelo nao quer dizer que aconteça, serve apenas como apoio a previsao
-la por tar ou nao tar no satelite no presente nao quer dizer que nao se dissipe ou nao se forme no futuro e noutro local, senao andava sempre a mm nuvem a volta da terra ne?  

nao é?


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Acho que nem uma nem outra. Será a neblusidade a norte da peninsula. Penso eu de que...



excto   pois o anticiclone irá blokear essas entradas eu postei para ver se o pessoal animava mas pode ser que o AA deixe passar algo


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 15:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Acho que nem uma nem outra. Será a neblusidade a norte da peninsula. Penso eu de que...



Exactamente, é a que está a Norte da península , conforme esta animação, e reparem no enorme anel de nebulosidade em torno do limiar do lado fora do Anticiclone, bonito de se ver 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 15:16)

Yep, provavelmente um aguaceiro milagroso ou algo que se forme durante a noite.


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:17)

rozzo disse:


> meio termo digo eu..
> 
> -la por tar no modelo nao quer dizer que aconteça, serve apenas como apoio a previsao
> -la por tar ou nao tar no satelite no presente nao quer dizer que nao se dissipe ou nao se forme no futuro e noutro local, senao andava sempre a mm nuvem a volta da terra ne?
> ...



sim mas no satelite sempre acompanhas a situação quase em tempo real


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jan 2007 às 15:18)

duncan disse:


> segundo este mapa acima,nao será que poderá tambem trazer neve tambem para as regioes centro e sul nas cotas acima dos 400m, ao contrário dos 900m previstos pelo IM



Os modelos so me dao razao como eu a eles  lol


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:19)

vamos ver a proxima saida vamos ver se insistem na mesma precipitação para hoje a noite


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:21)

Seringador disse:


> Exactamente, é a que está a Norte da península , conforme esta animação, e reparem no enorme anel de nebulosidade em torno do limiar do lado fora do Anticiclone, bonito de se ver
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



se esse anel que te referes rodasse ao contrario era melhor nao era?


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 15:21)

GranNevada disse:


> Exacto , é a do Norte da Peninsula .
> Mas atenção que não deve sequer chover , ou , se o fizer , será pouco . Vejo essa nebulosidade a desfazer-se toda ao entrar em Espanha e aqui , olhando para Norte , só vejo uns cumulozitos muito pequenos .
> Não me parece que venha nada ...



penso que serão poucos, mas os que cairem vão trazer aguazinha ou neve acima dos 500m e ela vai-se formara para a noite, á medida que o ar quente vai sendo apanhado pelo frio o que pode ajudar alguma convecção qunado chegar ao território.


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 15:23)

spiritmind disse:


> se esse anel que te referes rodasse ao contrario era melhor nao era?



Se rodasse ao contrário era um enorme sistema depressionário cavado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jan 2007 às 15:24)

spiritmind disse:


> vamos ver a proxima saida vamos ver se insistem na mesma precipitação para hoje a noite



Pelo menos o IM ja colocou entre 00 e as 12h chuva fraca para todo o país!!E subida nas temperaturas...como podem subir as temperaturas se o modelo de temperatura do IM nao corresponde a essas temperaturas previstas???

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/numerica/prevNumericaAtmGeral.jsp 

Entre as 3h e 6h


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:25)

Seringador disse:


> Se rodasse ao contrário era um enorme sistema depressionário cavado



pois  pois era lindo! la estamos a sonhar


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 15:28)

Esperemos  
http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:31)

Santos disse:


> Esperemos
> http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg



pois cobertura pareçe que vamos ter vamos ver é se "mijam" alguma coisa


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 15:33)

Santos disse:


> Esperemos
> http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg



Excelente animação, claro que é só referente à cobertura de nuvens, mas se deixarem alguma coisa...


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 15:33)

Bem, ja começaram a sair os modelos das 12H. Vamos ver o que dá


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jan 2007 às 15:34)

Bem se verificarem a partir das 00h da manha a temperatura a 2m do solo veram que a cota de neve estara muito reduzida para todo o pais!!   

É uma grande esperança para todo o pais, principalmente para a minha serra que pelo menos tem picos 525m de altitude!!!

Em Sevilha tambem ja neva, e relatos em Huelva de pequenos flocos!! Esta muito perto...

esTou com 10.9Cº e a diminuir, algumas nuvens!!!

Axo que á esperança pelo menos para voces nesta noite e a mim na Serra para de manha bem cedo!!!

O vento vai ser um factor decisivo tambem!!!


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 15:34)

spiritmind disse:


> sim mas no satelite sempre acompanhas a situação quase em tempo real



obvio! dá montes de jeito, alias, é ESSENCIAL! nao disse o contrario!
disse so que tarem la ainda a norte da peninsula, ate aqui a portugal e daqui a bastantes horas, mt pode mudar, para bem ou mal ne?


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:36)

rozzo disse:


> obvio! ta montes de jeito, alias, essencial! nao disse o contrario!
> disse so que tarem la ainda a norte da peninsula, ate aqui a portugal e daqui a bastantes horas, mt pode mudar, para bem ou mal ne?



sim nao disse que estavas errado  mas esperemos se tiver que mudar que mude para melhor


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 15:37)

spiritmind disse:


> pois cobertura pareçe que vamos ter vamos ver é se "mijam" alguma coisa



Pois


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:39)

bem os modelos a nivel de precipitação estao iguais, mas retiraram frio a 18h  
te complicado isto vais ser mesmo ate a ultima, ora tiram ora metem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

Santos disse:


> Esperemos
> http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg



Excelente!! Muito bom Santos  

Reparem bem no olho que se forma durante a movimentaçao sobre a peninsula  
E um pormenor muito bom e que vai dar que falar!!!

É uma boa depressao!!!

Parece que vai ser mais forte do que pensamos todos!!!


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

Pois para mim tenho um iso-2 a 850hpa kuando chove, i tenho uma iso-5 mesmos as portas de lisboa, se ao menos aquele frio viesse mais cedo, mal acaba a chuva entra lg a iso-5 pode ser que se adiante


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 15:42)

Para Quinta as 18h metem uma iso -5 a meio de portugal com alguns aguaceiros!!! Pode ser que dê...mas àquela hora do dia não sei!!


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 15:44)

A Borrasca está mais perto novamente. Isto amanhã é tiro ao boneco. Ninguém pode dizer garantidamente que acontece isto ou aquilo. Vamos ver...


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 15:47)

HotSpot disse:


> A Borrasca está mais perto novamente. Isto amanhã é tiro ao boneco. Ninguém pode dizer garantidamente que acontece isto ou aquilo. Vamos ver...


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 15:49)

vaga disse:


> Pois para mim tenho um iso-2 a 850hpa kuando chove, i tenho uma iso-5 mesmos as portas de lisboa, se ao menos aquele frio viesse mais cedo, mal acaba a chuva entra lg a iso-5 pode ser que se adiante



mas ai  é que tá, a frente as nuvens e a chuva tao la MESMO POR ISSO, pq ha a separaçao de massas de ar! logo antes dela vem ar mais quente, e a chuva. passa e vem o frio. que neste caso infelizmente nao tras nada atras. seja mais cedo ou mais tarde, a realidade é que o frio vem mesmo depois da chuva! nao ha nada a fazer   so mesmo ir para as serras qd tiver a chover


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:50)

HotSpot disse:


> A Borrasca está mais perto novamente. Isto amanhã é tiro ao boneco. Ninguém pode dizer garantidamente que acontece isto ou aquilo. Vamos ver...


eu acho que kuantas mais saidas do modelo mais confuso fico  
  vai ser uma noite longa hoje


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2007 às 15:52)

Pois vamos ver, dizer isto ou aquilo, acho que não há bruxos aqui. E como muita gente diz, na altura é que vamos ver, esta td indefenido ainda


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

bem eu deixo-me de palpites, que mando os que me parecem evidentes dos modelos, etc etc, sem euforias
amanha logo vemos as conclusoes! se me enganar, melhor  neve


----------



## ALV72 (24 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

Desculpem lá mas eu não estou a vêr nada. Aqui em Coimbra nem uma nuvem, céu completamente limpo. Na imagem de satélite também não vejo nada a entrar, onde é que estão os aguaceiros ? Também a virem, que seja de madrugada, mas estou um pouco pessimista. 
Ou será que estou a vêr mal ?


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 16:00)

ALV72 disse:


> Desculpem lá mas eu não estou a vêr nada. Aqui em Coimbra nem uma nuvem, céu completamente limpo. Na imagem de satélite também não vejo nada a entrar, onde é que estão os aguaceiros ? Também a virem, que seja de madrugada, mas estou um pouco pessimista.
> Ou será que estou a vêr mal ?



amigo se cair algo nao será agora durante o dia por isso ainda é cedo estarmos a olhar para o ceu, se cair algo será durante a noite e madrugada


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 16:00)

ALV72 disse:


> Desculpem lá mas eu não estou a vêr nada. Aqui em Coimbra nem uma nuvem, céu completamente limpo. Na imagem de satélite também não vejo nada a entrar, onde é que estão os aguaceiros ? Também a virem, que seja de madrugada, mas estou um pouco pessimista.
> Ou será que estou a vêr mal ?



Daqui a pouco hás-de ver, por aqui a nublosidade entra a "olhos vistos" 
(zona de Montejunto)


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 16:01)

rozzo disse:


> bem eu deixo-me de palpites, que mando os que me parecem evidentes dos modelos, etc etc, sem euforias
> amanha logo vemos as conclusoes! se me enganar, melhor  neve



Não deixes de postar os teus palpites ou pensamentos, á certas coisas que as pessoas não querem ver


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 16:02)

Seringador disse:


> Não deixes de postar os teus palpites ou pensamentos, *á certas coisas que as pessoas não querem ver*



    :assobio: :assobio: 

desculpem lá a bonecada


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 16:04)

vaga disse:


> Pois vamos ver, dizer isto ou aquilo, acho que não há bruxos aqui. E como muita gente diz, na altura é que vamos ver, esta td indefenido ainda



Boas vaga
Mas por vezes. é melhor dar palpites do que não querer ver o evidente 
os membros podem dar palpite, desde que fundamentados, o mesmo acontece com as contra-argumentações, é necessário factos e argumentos.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 16:07)

Uma das hipoteses é não faltar gelo. Chove primeiro, congela depois


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 16:08)

Já não confio muitos nos modelos
Não me parece que isto se vai passar parece que o tempo está a ficar mais seco.


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 16:08)

As temperaturas que o IM preve para esta noite são um bocado altas!! Não acham?  
Para Coimbra dão 5 de minima e apenas dão descidas abaixo de 0 em Bragança e na Guarda!! Acho estas previsões um pouco seguras de mais...
E o Mais curioso é que em Bragança estrão -2 e não nevará...apenas uns chuviscos!! LOL


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 16:12)

Seringador disse:


> Não deixes de postar os teus palpites ou pensamentos, á certas coisas que as pessoas não querem ver



seringador com o maior respeito acho que tb ainda e cedo para estares a dizer se o que a gente quer ou nao ver é certo  no teu proprio blog tens la isto 

Dia 24 – 4ª Feira

Céu muito nublado nas regiões do centro e sul, contudo, existe a possibilidade de aguaceiros, que serão mais prováveis para as regiões Norte e Litoral W e, que serão de neve nas terras altas acima dos 200m. Possibilidade da diminuição acentuada das temperaturas ao longo do dia (com formação gelo nas estradas para as terras altas).
Temp. Mín. Temp. Máx. (Território N S) Vento
- 5 a 2ºC 0 a 9ºC
Vento Moderado de NNE 
só tenho de acrescentar que nao estou no lado de ninguem, e ao por as tuas previsoes (da qual as respeito e dou grande importancia pela coragem que tens em faze-las) so queria dar um exemplo que por vezes o que pensamos estar bem nem sempre esta logo ainda nao podemos estar a definir o que esta certo do que esta errado pois em meterologia é tudo muito incerto  tb pensavas que a cota para hoje era 200m e nao e por isso nao podemos estar a afirmar o que e bem e o que e mal.
abraço


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

Mago disse:


> Já não confio muitos nos modelos
> Não me parece que isto se vai passar parece que o tempo está a ficar mais seco.



calma amigo mago temos de ter calma, tudo pode acontecer pior era se o modelo nao tivesse precipitação


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

Seringador disse:


> Boas vaga
> Mas por vezes. é melhor dar palpites do que não querer ver o evidente
> os membros podem dar palpite, desde que fundamentados, o mesmo acontece com as contra-argumentações, é necessário factos e argumentos.



Mas ainda não percebi está aqui alguem a ver o que não é evidente? Estas.te a referir a mim? Ou será a mais membros?  Nao sei porque dizes isso, tambem não posso dar a minha opniao? Eu disse a minha opiniao o rozzo disse a dele, e voltei a dala novamente. humm factos i argumentos? Os factos estao a nossa frente, e graças a deus sei velos.

Argumentos? argumentos tenho os meus, como tu tens os teus, i o forum serve para os espore para quem goste ou não


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

spiritmind disse:


> calma amigo mago temos de ter calma, tudo pode acontecer pior era se o modelo nao tivesse precipitação



Nem mais Spritmind, como já referi porque constato isso ao olhar para a janela, o céu por aqui está já parcialmente coberto


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 16:32)

O que eu acho estranho sem querer dizer mal, é o facto do radar do IM não estar a a visualisar estas nuvens que algumas até são bem negras


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2007 às 16:34)

http://fr.weather.com/maps/worldregions/intleurope/atlantiqueeteuropetemp850mb_large.html


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 16:38)

Estamos um pouco com azar, até Marrocos há pouco na imagem de satélite tinha maior mancha nebulosa e instabilidade que Portugal.
Bem até sexta feira vamos ver se seremos contemplados mesmo que não neve ao menos que chova.


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

Mago disse:


> Estamos um pouco com azar, até Marrocos há pouco na imagem de satélite tinha maior mancha nebulosa e instabilidade que Portugal.
> Bem até sexta feira vamos ver se seremos contemplados mesmo que não neve ao menos que chova.



pois mago isso é devido ao blokeio do anticiclone  espero que entre algo pelo norte e desça até sul deitando muita precipitação


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

spiritmind disse:


> seringador com o maior respeito acho que tb ainda e cedo para estares a dizer se o que a gente quer ou nao ver é certo  no teu proprio blog tens la isto
> 
> Dia 24 – 4ª Feira
> 
> ...




Exacto de acordo com a previsão do passado dia 17/01/2007, e refiro isso é à cota 200 aquela distância (já estou actualizar) e não à cota a 0m e reforço sempre a ideia ao longo da descrição de que o principal problema seria...  _" Contudo, é pena que a precipitação não seja abundante e limitada a faixa Litoral Oeste e extremo Norte do território, mas a ver vamos se se altera até lá a rota da precipitação a partir de 23 Janeiro."_
 e é o que tenho vindo a dizer o frio vai estar lá mas a precipitação não pq a oclusão vai originar falta de humidade quando o ar frio apanhar o quente 
Agora se estivermos aqui a norte nesse limiar poderá nevar a cotas baizas desde que haja precipitação


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 16:50)

Seringador disse:


> Exacto de acordo com a previsão do passado dia 17/01/2007, e refiro isso é à cota 200 aquela distância (já estou actualizar) e não à cota a 0m e reforço sempre a ideia ao longo da descrição de que o principal problema seria...  _" Contudo, é pena que a precipitação não seja abundante e limitada a faixa Litoral Oeste e extremo Norte do território, mas a ver vamos se se altera até lá a rota da precipitação a partir de 23 Janeiro."_
> e é o que tenho vindo a dizer o frio vai estar lá mas a precipitação não pq a oclusão vai originar falta de humidade quando o ar frio apanhar o quente
> Agora se estivermos aqui a norte nesse limiar poderá nevar a cotas baizas desde que haja precipitação



assim e que nos entendemos a debater


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 16:51)

Santos disse:


> O que eu acho estranho sem querer dizer mal, é o facto do radar do IM não estar a a visualisar estas nuvens que algumas até são bem negras




Santos ele detectará apenas precipitação e não nuvens, a não ser que estas sejam estratos a baixa altura e com grande humidade


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 16:56)

vaga disse:


> Mas ainda não percebi está aqui alguem a ver o que não é evidente? Estas.te a referir a mim? Ou será a mais membros?  Nao sei porque dizes isso, tambem não posso dar a minha opniao? Eu disse a minha opiniao o rozzo disse a dele, e voltei a dala novamente. humm factos i argumentos? Os factos estao a nossa frente, e graças a deus sei velos.
> 
> Argumentos? argumentos tenho os meus, como tu tens os teus, i o forum serve para os espore para quem goste ou não



Mas opinar por opinar torna por vezes dificil visualizar aquilo que parece mais evidente... 
Claro que todos têm direito a uma opinião mas penso que deverão de ser fundamentadas, também penso que se excedem expectativas e muitos membros depois ficam frustados por não se concretizarem. 
Alerto sim para o facto de que, antes dos modelos existirem, já se efectuava análise sinóptica por cartas e um ou outro satélite, agora parece que existe uma demasiada deposição de confiança nos modelos, que afinal não passam de numeros e equações


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 16:56)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Santos ele detectará apenas precipitação e não nuvens, a não ser que estas sejam estratos a baixa altura e com grande humidade


Sim Kimcarvalho, mas continuo a achar que o radar por agora não está a funcionar correctamente


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 17:08)

Boas, 
Já actualizei a previsão no Blog 
As nebulosidade está começar entrar e o vento a aumentar no Porto, vamos ver... a sorte ou ser surpreendido esta noite como o IM foi no pasados dia 29 Janeiro 2006


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jan 2007 às 17:51)

spiritmind disse:


> pois mago isso é devido ao blokeio do anticiclone  espero que entre algo pelo norte e desça até sul deitando muita precipitação



Essa mancha nublosa que persiste desde ontem, e que visivel no Algarve, porque se ve nitidamente, vai dar que falar neste fim de semana para a zona sul do pais!!!

A borrasca que se aproxima ira colidir com essa neblusidade, e irá provoccar uma grande depressao no sul da peninsula!! vai ser uma TEMPESTADE e peras!!  

Agora encontro-me ansioso pela nossa borrasca!!

Neste momento to com 9.8Cº bem aki no sul!! o que me faz pensar aquilo que ja estam a sofrer ai no norte!!
Tenho alguma neblusidade vinda de norte/NE!! o vento esta fraco com rajadas moderadas e gelidas e com uma humidade a rodar os 70%!!!

Isto ira prometer e continuarei em insistir em cotas baixas de neve para os vossos lados!!


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 17:55)

está a sugerir um aumento de pressão a N e a ausência do jet é bom de se ver.... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn24014.png


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 17:57)

Seringador disse:


> está a sugerir um aumento de pressão a N e a ausência do jet é bom de se ver....
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn24014.png



e então mais optimista  ou nem por isso? não acreditas mesmo que vai cair algo no norte e no centro?


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 18:07)

Boas

esta saída mostra mais uma vez potencial mas passa ao lado outra vez      
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:10)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> esta saída mostra mais uma vez potencial mas passa ao lado outra vez
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700



mas isso nao e so para fevereiro?


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 18:11)

naa consigo ver niente


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:12)

mocha disse:


> naa consigo ver niente



esta em java mocha, nao tens o java instalado?


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 18:12)

spiritmind disse:


> e então mais optimista  ou nem por isso? não acreditas mesmo que vai cair algo no norte e no centro?



Não estou confiante pq quando o frio em altitude chega ás cotas baixas já a precipitação é uma miragem


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 18:12)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> esta saída mostra mais uma vez potencial mas passa ao lado outra vez
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


Seringador, esta sáida do GFS não é para Fevereiro ou estarei a ver mal


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 18:15)

spiritmind disse:


> esta em java mocha, nao tens o java instalado?



nop, no java, no nada tou no pc do trabalho


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

Santos disse:


> Seringador, esta sáida do GFS não é para Fevereiro ou estarei a ver mal



é para fevereiro sim


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 18:17)

spiritmind disse:


> é para fevereiro sim


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:17)

mocha disse:


> nop, no java, no nada tou no pc do trabalho



pois sem java instalado nao dá para visualizar, mas a saida e para fevereiro nao interfere nada com a situação de hoje


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:18)

Seringador disse:


> Não estou confiante pq quando o frio em altitude chega ás cotas baixas já a precipitação é uma miragem



há entao sempre acreditas na precipitação  amigo eu sempre tive a falar em cotas de 600m/700m nunca abaixo disso


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 18:24)

spiritmind disse:


> há entao sempre acreditas na precipitação  amigo eu sempre tive a falar em cotas de 600m/700m nunca abaixo disso



Eu sinceramente vejo a situação muito indefinida, do género incógnita onde muito ou nada poderá acontecer


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:25)

isto pouco a pouco esta a melhorar   
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=covilha


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 18:28)

spiritmind disse:


> isto pouco a pouco esta a melhorar
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=covilha



Como vês a tua estação está em plena forma e a 100% 
http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2007 às 18:34)

pra ki seria bom demais  ainda nao vai ser desta mas plo menos espero k o ppl do interior tenha muita neve e k tire muitas fotos! 
a temperatura continua a descer a uma velocidade incrivel sigo c 5,6!


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2007 às 18:35)

As próximas horas serão, segundo as previsões, de chuva por vezes forte para a Madeira... O IM ao inicio da tarde colocou a ilha em alerta amarelo de vento comr ajadas até 90km/h.


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

mais uma a ajudar  basta ler o primeiro paragrafo  

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index.php/previ_es.html


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2007 às 19:46)

PAROU A CARROÇA!!!!!  



ja VIRAM AS PREVISOES DO METEOCIEL KUANTO QUEDA DE NEVE? que previsao mais optimista!!  isto pode acontecer??


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 19:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> PAROU A CARROÇA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ja VIRAM AS PREVISOES DO METEOCIEL KUANTO QUEDA DE NEVE? que previsao mais optimista!!  isto pode acontecer??



que previsoes concretamente?? mostra mostra


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2007 às 19:51)

spiritmind disse:


> que previsoes concretamente?? mostra mostra



o mais incrivel e k melhorou a olhos vistos!  haja coraçao!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2007 às 19:52)

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2 

a partir da 1 da manha d quinta!


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 19:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2
> 
> a partir da 1 da manha d quinta!



pois era essa coisa que me estava a referir, essa actualização e das 15:30, temos e de esperar pelas 21:30 quando fizerem outra


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2007 às 19:59)

spiritmind disse:


> pois era essa coisa que me estava a referir, essa actualização e das 15:30, temos e de esperar pelas 21:30 quando fizerem outra





k s mantenha!


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 20:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> k s mantenha!



Melhore!!!

Para zonas mais baixas do pais estou com esperança na segunda mini vaga de precipitação que possa passar na noite de quinta para sexta. Ou alguma precipitação que se atraze. Estas borrascas sao muito instaveis e vai na volta sai surpresa. Vamos ver.


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 20:41)

será que a nossa precipitação será esta?


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 21:01)

spiritmind disse:


> será que a nossa precipitação será esta?



De outra prespectiva


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 21:13)

Tenho muitas dúvidas, tudo que passa no Cantábrico esfuma-se por completo, que acho que é própria depressão que vai gerar a nublosidade...


----------



## Vince (24 Jan 2007 às 21:26)

Essa depressão está jeitosa, e a posição dela nas próximas horas é que fará com que neve  ou não bem no interior de Espanha.

Radar França 19:00





Radar Viscaya 19:24





VA 18:00h





Parece-me a mim que no entanto que a depressão deslocou-se um pouco mais rápido e ligeiramente mais para Este do que o GFS tinha previsto. 

Se assim for, terá implicações para nós ?


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 21:29)

Vince disse:


> Essa depressão está jeitosa, e a posição dela nas próximas horas é que fará com que neve  ou não bem no interior de Espanha.
> 
> Radar França 19:00
> 
> ...



muitas mais uma vez ficamos a ver-la cair na espanha, mas isso nao pode acontecer


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 21:32)

Pessoal o gfs esta a actualizar e mantem a precipitação
hoje já nao me deito


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 21:36)

spiritmind disse:


> Pessoal o gfs esta a actualizar e mantem a precipitação
> hoje já nao me deito



Tu serás dos sortudos...nem que seja uns farrapos...


----------



## Umberto (24 Jan 2007 às 22:01)

Alguém me explica este mapa? 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2

Onde está representada a neve?


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 22:34)

dj_alex disse:


> Tu serás dos sortudos...nem que seja uns farrapos...



vamos ver alez pelo menos já vejo umas nuvens sob a montanha , temperatura tou a vontade agora tenho -1.2ºc


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 22:35)

Umberto disse:


> Alguém me explica este mapa?
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2
> 
> Onde está representada a neve?



umberto isso que estas a ver e a intensidade de precipitação dps conforme a temperatura que tiveres poderas chamar-lhe neve ou não


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2007 às 22:36)

Com estes dados....alguem me pode dizer se ha probabilidade de nevar aqui?

Site: 

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/ready/usr/27431819.METGRAM.TXT

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/metgram2.pl


GFS                              
 Latitude: 39.41 Longitude:  -7.35 &               
 DATA INITIAL TIME: 24 JAN 2007 18Z&
 CALCULATION STARTED AT: 24 JAN 2007 18Z&
 HOURS OF CALCULATION:  18 &

FIELD  MSL PRESSURE   TEMPERATURE   DEW POINT       TEMPERATURE    THICKNESS      HEIGHT         6H PCPN       
LEVEL                     2M             2M           850 MB         500 MB         500 MB                
UNITS      HPA            DEGC            DEGC          DEGC            DM             DM            MM   
 HR
+  0.   1018.5            2.9           -3.6           -1.7          533.2          548.1           0.00
+  3.   1017.6           -0.3           -3.0           -1.3          532.8          547.1           0.00
+  6.   1016.9           -0.5           -1.7           -1.1          533.3          547.2           0.00
+  9.   1012.6            1.7            1.1           -0.6          534.5          544.9           0.48
+ 12.   1009.3            4.3            4.0           -0.3          535.3          542.6           1.25
+ 15.   1010.1            5.2            4.1           -1.8          532.6          540.7           1.26
+ 18.   1010.4            6.6            1.3           -3.4          528.4          537.0           0.16


----------



## GranNevada (24 Jan 2007 às 22:51)

Mas ainda alguém está à espera de neve ?
Tirem o "cavalinho da chuva " !!!
Esta é mais uma , das dezenas de entradas que já vi , secas .
Se precipitar , será muito pouco e apenas em alguns lugares .
Acho que é hora de abrir um topic novo , chamado "CONCLUSÕES" , para que possamos discutir aquilo que realmente se passou e aquilo que poderia ter acontecido se a situação tivesse sido ligeiramente diferente .
Eu tenho pouco tempo e só venho aqui de vez em quando , mas estou disposto a colaborar naquilo que me for possível .
E não me venham dizer que sou um defensor do IM , mas , mais uma vez , eles tinham razão  
Se fossemos acreditar no que muitos membros deste forum diziam já tínhamos o País pintado de alertas vermelhos , e mais que vermelhos , com nevões em todo o lado , desde há dias atrás    
Há que ser cauto , e mais não digo , antes que me crucifiquem ...


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Com estes dados....alguem me pode dizer se ha probabilidade de nevar aqui?
> 
> Site:
> 
> ...



Tive a tirar-te um meteograma um pouquito mais específico e de acordo com os actuais modelos tens probabilidades de ver neve/flocos amanhã à tarde, e a 39/42 horas, mas atenção que isto são apenas probabilidades e não será (a ser nada de significativo)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2007 às 22:57)

Santos disse:


> Tive a tirar-te um meteograma um pouquito mais específico e de acordo com os actuais modelos tens probabilidades de ver neve/flocos amanhã à tarde, e a 39/42 horas, mas atenção que isto são apenas probabilidades e não será (a ser nada de significativo)



obrigadão...ainda pensei que podesse ser de madrugada.Até estava a pensar em fazer uma directa. Assim....paciência.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

GranNevada disse:


> Mas ainda alguém está à espera de neve ?
> Tirem o "cavalinho da chuva " !!!
> Esta é mais uma , das dezenas de entradas que já vi , secas .
> Se precipitar , será muito pouco e apenas em alguns lugares .
> ...



   

Acho que sim...E nao tenhas medo que te crucifiquem...


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 01:58)

O que pensam


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 02:14)

Santos disse:


> O que pensam



Que esta a arrefecer e bem no seu núcleo!


----------



## Senador (25 Jan 2007 às 04:10)

*Não sei se já repararam na carga d'agua que vai cair entre domingo e sugunda na zona centro e sul, 50mm á vontade!!*


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 04:14)

João Oliveira disse:


> Não sei se já viram a carga d'agua que vai cair na segunda feira em Lisboa... total 45mm



Por acaso com este alarido todo ainda nem olhei pra nada relacionado a segunda feira...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 10:40)

João Oliveira disse:


> *Não sei se já repararam na carga d'agua que vai cair entre domingo e sugunda na zona centro e sul, 50mm á vontade!!*



50mm, no minimo!!

Vai ser uma depressao muito grande!!

Mas ainda e muito cedo!!


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 10:42)

dj_alex disse:


> Acho que sim...E nao tenhas medo que te crucifiquem...



O pessoal esteve até tão tarde à espera de quê  Valeu o esforço  mas via-se que não existiria precipitação qdo o frio viesse  
Agora iremos ter a partir deste quarto crescente até pelo menos ao minguante uma prevalência anticiclónica, podendo um ou outro dia ligeiras variações  
depois as minhas expectativas aumentam para a 2ª quinzena  

Os  Modelos mostram algum sinal disso e irão mostrar nalgumas saídas um bloqueio, depois vão retirando-o, adiando e depois...quem sabe 
Para já existe concordância entre ECM e GFS para os próximos dias.

A costa Leste dos USA é que vai sofrer neste próximo mês de Fevereiro, vejam aquele potente VP  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html
se existir mais tarde uma rotação do VP par Leste e uma possível deslocação do nucleo de altas pressões para N ou NE era excelente  
També existe potencial para um aumento da pressão na NE Canadá e W Gronelândia... será que são bons indícios ou não


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 10:47)

A TEMPESTADE DO SUL

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 10:57)

A TEMPERATURA ESTA A CAIR A PIQUE

Huelva	  	Temperaturas mínimas - naranja  

INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
BOLETÍN DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS
C. AUTÓNOMA: ANDALUCÍA (OCCIDENTAL)
BOLETÍN NÚMERO 5/ANC
EMITIDO A LAS 09:37 HORA OFICIAL DEL 25/01/2007
VÁLIDO HASTA LAS 00:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 27/01/2007

FENÓMENOS PREVISTOS

Fenómeno(1) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación en 24 horas, cotas medias: 10 cm.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Cádiz (Grazalema).
Hora de comienzo: 09:00 hora oficial del 25/01/2007.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 26/01/2007.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.

Fenómeno(2) - Temperaturas mínimas.
                            -3 ºC.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Córdoba.
Hora de comienzo: 09:00 hora oficial del 25/01/2007.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 27/01/2007.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.

Fenómeno(3) - Temperaturas mínimas.
                            1 ºC.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Huelva.
Hora de comienzo: 09:00 hora oficial del 25/01/2007.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 27/01/2007.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.

Fenómeno(4) - Temperaturas mínimas.
                            0 ºC.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Sevilla.
Hora de comienzo: 09:00 hora oficial del 25/01/2007.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 27/01/2007.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 11:17)

Domingo a noite e 2f o sul e o centro vão ser afectados por uma depressão made in mediterrâneo. Que pode deixar alguma neve (pouca) nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 11:29)

Estou curioso em ver o que esta depressão ainda tem a dar na proxima madrugada e manhã no vale do Guadiana e serras do Algarve mais perto de Espanha. É que vai estar com aprox. isos -5 e -35. Se houver precipitação pode estar a festa feita. Tornado põe-te alerta...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 11:35)

HotSpot disse:


> Estou curioso em ver o que esta depressão ainda tem a dar na proxima madrugada e manhã no vale do Guadiana e serras do Algarve mais perto de Espanha. É que vai estar com aprox. isos -5 e -35. Se houver precipitação pode estar a festa feita. Tornado põe-te alerta...



Sim...estou ansioso á uma semana...e esta-se a confirmar!!

Mas ainda falta um cadinho!! Alem do vento vir muito forte, precipitaçao e trovoada ao maximo ainda espero essa vertente do frio!!!Mas coloco as minhas duvidas de uma tempestade fria...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 11:37)

]ToRnAdO[;26233 disse:
			
		

> Alem do vento vir muito forte, precipitaçao e trovoada ao maximo ainda espero essa vertente do frio!!!Mas coloco as minhas duvidas de uma tempestade fria...



Vinda de onde vem, nao esperes uma tempestada fria Tornado...


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 11:41)

dj_alex disse:


> Vinda de onde vem, nao esperes uma tempestada fria Tornado...



Nós estamos a falar da tempestade de hoje e não a da proxima semana.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 11:46)

HotSpot disse:


> Nós estamos a falar da tempestade de hoje e não a da proxima semana.



Upps...Sorry


----------



## rozzo (25 Jan 2007 às 11:51)

pronto, já deixam de crucificar aqui os "velhos do restelo" pessimistas?  
era tão óbvio que nem tava sequer perto de um "29/01/06" mas pronto..  
milagres são raros!!


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 11:51)

A probabilidade de cair no sotavente é muito elevada, oh Tornado põe-te fino rapaz, tira o pó à máquina, que a malta tá a depositar as esperanças todas em ti


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 11:52)

rozzo disse:


> pronto, já deixam de crucificar aqui os "velhos do restelo" pessimistas?
> era tão óbvio que nem tava sequer perto de um "29/01/06" mas pronto..
> milagres são raros!!



Calma que isto ainda não cabou, agora estamos de olhos no Algarve     , e o Inverno tb ainda não acabou


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 11:54)

dj_alex disse:


> Vinda de onde vem, nao esperes uma tempestada fria Tornado...




Pois não, existe potencial devido à posição do anticiclone e diferentes massa de ar a reunirem-se no mesmo fluxo e provocando


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 11:55)

dj_alex disse:


> Vinda de onde vem, nao esperes uma tempestada fria Tornado...



Eu tanto espero frio como quente!!

Quando se formar á que nao esquecer que nessa zona esta entolada de neve!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 11:57)

Parece que vem ai uma trovoada...
mas ainda é muito cedo para falar de tempestade made in mediterraneo!!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 11:59)

A mim o que me parece pelos modelos é que a tempestade a partir de segunda é a mesma borrasca que nos atravessa agora. Vai a Marrocos fazer umas compras no fim-de-semana e depois volta para cima. Entretanto tem uma relação escaldante com um AA e não se sabe ainda o que sai dali.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 12:04)

HotSpot disse:


> A mim o que me parece pelos modelos é que a tempestade a partir de segunda é a mesma borrasca que nos atravessa agora. Vai a Marrocos fazer umas compras no fim-de-semana e depois volta para cima. Entretanto tem uma relação escaldante com um AA e não se sabe ainda o que sai dali.



HEHEHEHEHEHE...FOI O QUE EU DISSE Á MINHA MULHER HOJE!! disse-lhe assim de manha "estas a ver estas nunvens?? elas la para segunda voltam...vao so comprar algo a marrocos e voltam!"       

BEM VISTO HOTSPOT


----------



## rozzo (25 Jan 2007 às 12:07)

LUPER disse:


> Calma que isto ainda não cabou, agora estamos de olhos no Algarve     , e o Inverno tb ainda não acabou



oh esta chuva ja era, acabou ne? mas sim tava so a referir-me a isto, nada do que possa vir ainda este inverno


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 12:15)

O IM já mudou os alertas. Parecem estar um pouco mais realistas....


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

HotSpot disse:


> O IM já mudou os alertas. Parecem estar um pouco mais realistas....



Que alertas tinha? Só cheguei agora não vi!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 12:21)

Neve de Bragança até Portalegre. E estava verde em Setubal Lisboa a Santarem


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 12:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Neve de Bragança até Portalegre. E estava verde em Setubal Lisboa a Santarem
> 
> estas coisas fazeme rir, neve de bragança ate portalegre, era bom era  Agente agr e so frio seko i gelo pra cima, i os outros divertem.se com a neve enfim, pode ser que o algarve, i o interior sul se safem


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

Começou agora a nevar na cidade de Córdoba em Espanha, o que é muito raro, até ao 29 de Janeiro do ano passado já não nevava há 30 anos. 

Pode ser que sobre alguma coisa para o nosso interior sul ...


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 12:41)

E uma webcam de cordoba:

http://www.andalucia-property.net/webcam/webcam.htm


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 12:42)

HotSpot disse:


> E uma webcam de cordoba:
> 
> http://www.andalucia-property.net/webcam/webcam.htm



Ha gente com muita sorte  boa sorte ai por interior sul


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 12:44)

Isso são boas noticias!
Córdoba fica somente a 90 metros de altitude! 
Pode ser que sobre algo para o alentejo!!


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 12:58)

Boas,

Tudo indica que andaremos aqui no Porto na média das temperaturas 61-90 o que já não é mau, tendo em conta as duas decadas frias na mesma  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

O site do nosso amigo tornado da chuva para amnha 

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 13:59)

Já viram a baixa que está a aparecer em Caceres?


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

LUPER disse:


> Já viram a baixa que está a aparecer em Caceres?



Onde viste ??


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

LUPER disse:


> Já viram a baixa que está a aparecer em Caceres?



Luper onde posso ver isso??


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

Sanxito disse:


> Onde viste ??



no satelite


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 14:05)

Já não bastava o radar e tmb o satelite teve sem funcionar entre as 9 e as 12... vou ver


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 14:08)

LUPER disse:


> Já viram a baixa que está a aparecer em Caceres?



Viva Luper, por acaso também já tinha reparado nisso, forma-se por ali qualquer coisa ...


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 14:53)

Confirma-se temos depressão não prevista nos modelos, meus senhores a festa pode começar


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 14:59)

Vince disse:


> Começou agora a nevar na cidade de Córdoba em Espanha, o que é muito raro, até ao 29 de Janeiro do ano passado já não nevava há 30 anos.
> 
> Pode ser que sobre alguma coisa para o nosso interior sul ...



Acabei também de ver as imagens na televisão, estava tudo incrédulo, dois anos seguidos num local praticamente ao nível do ar não é para menos! Sorte a deles .

Pode que a depressão quando esteja no Mediterrâneo ainda deixe alguma coisa pelas serras e montes mais altos do interior!, mas depende muito também do horário, se for por volta do meio-dia, acho que não haverá nada, agora se for para o final do dia ou se se adiantar e for no príncipio da manhã... quem sabe


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2007 às 15:01)

LUPER disse:


> Confirma-se temos depressão não prevista nos modelos, meus senhores a festa pode começar



festa k festa e pra onde?!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 15:12)

Tive agora a ver o satelite.  Aquela depressão em caceres realmente não estava nas nossas contas. Vamos ver como ela se desenvolve.


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

LUPER disse:


> Já viram a baixa que está a aparecer em Caceres?



Bem observado. Há pouco até no radar viu-se o que parecia ser uma especie de contorno.


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 15:29)

Vince disse:


> Bem observado. Há pouco até no radar viu-se o que parecia ser uma especie de contorno.



Esta vai dar muito jogo pra nos, o ar frio vai ser todo aspirado pra nos


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

Ja viram a previsão do weatheronline para portalegre???

Simbolo bonito (freezing drizzle)aquele...    

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=en&WMO=08571&PROVIDER=anwendung


----------



## Snow (25 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

A saida das 12h voltou a meter precipitação 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 16:43)

Pois para o interior Alentejano retirou, afinal parece que a borrasca do mediterrâneo, não se estenderá tanto a oeste como apresentavam os modelos anteriormente!  Enfim é para esquecer esta hipótese, se se verificar alguma coisa será tão ou mais efémera que os diversos episódios de hoje.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

Vao ver as camaras de montemor na pagina da brisa. A6


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 17:30)

Não se tratava de uma depressão em Caceres mas apenas uma banda de precipitação em formação de Cb's o que é totalmente difrente, hoje de madrugada ainda podem cair uns pingos gelados para o Interior alentejano amanhã de manhã tem potencial


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 17:36)

Seringador disse:


> Não se tratava de uma depressão em Caceres mas apenas uma banda de precipitação em formação de Cb's o que é totalmente difrente, hoje de madrugada ainda podem cair uns pingos gelados para o Interior alentejano amanhã de manhã tem potencial



  
Cá estarei à espera!!


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

Boas indicações de aumento de pressão a Norte.... pelo menos muito desacordo o que é bom sinal  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Reykjavik_ens.png

e a NE  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Oslo_ens.png


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 17:54)

Há meia hora que está a nevar na minha terra em Proença-a-Nova e com alguma intensidade!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2007 às 17:54)

Alguem me pode indicar qual é o melhor site de meteorologia? Para além do site do Instituto de meteorologia?


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 18:04)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguem me pode indicar qual é o melhor site de meteorologia? Para além do site do Instituto de meteorologia?



O fórum


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2007 às 18:06)

seringador tu k estas mais perto do mar essas nuvens negras aí perdidas poderam vir para ca ou nickles!?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 18:06)

LUPER disse:


> Confirma-se temos depressão não prevista nos modelos, meus senhores a festa pode começar



Nao prevista nos modelos mas prevista por mim ha uma semana!!!

Vamos ver se nao se transforma num furacao devido ao aquecimento subito das aguas!!!

LUPER- estamos perante uma situaçao muito grave!! que nem os model0os estao a prever a realeza da situaçao!!!

Pois nos teremos no sul ventos constantes superiores 120km/h com uma precipitaçao acumulativa aos 100mm, e trovoada muito conscentrada e frequente!!!

 

VaI  ser do melhor!!!


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Jan 2007 às 18:09)

]ToRnAdO[;26433 disse:
			
		

> Nao prevista nos modelos mas prevista por mim ha uma semana!!!
> 
> Vamos ver se nao se transforma num furacao devido ao aquecimento subito das aguas!!!
> 
> ...




    Tens aí os modelos?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

Angelstorm disse:


> Tens aí os modelos?



Nao acredites em modelos nesta hora!! tal como eu!! temos que acreditar em nos!! 

ve bem a fricção que existe...

Os modelos nao sao precisos neste momento!!

Mas a tempestade ja começou... Hoje quando olhei ao ceu, vi movimentaçao cruzada e tudo o que seja nuvens, tudo em direcçao a gibraLTAR...

sABADO TEREMOS UMA RESPOSTA!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2007 às 18:18)

tornado desculapa la mas nao tou a perceber patabina!  isso e para kd e para k regioes????


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 18:20)

]ToRnAdO[;26438 disse:
			
		

> Nao acredites em modelos nesta hora!! tal como eu!! temos que acreditar em nos!!
> 
> ve bem a fricção que existe...
> 
> ...



GRANDE TORNADO


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Jan 2007 às 18:31)

]ToRnAdO[;26438 disse:
			
		

> Nao acredites em modelos nesta hora!! tal como eu!! temos que acreditar em nos!!
> 
> ve bem a fricção que existe...
> 
> ...



Ok, a minha opinião é que nem sim, nem não, antes pelo contrário... 

Talvez seja possível, afinal a situação de 29-01-06 tb foi uma surpresa, pode ser que ainda haja novidades, mas pessoalmente não estou muito confiante.


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2007 às 18:34)

Os modelos não devem servir de muito pois olhando para os loops do satelite nem se percebe bem onde poderá estar o centro da depressão original.

Acabei de ler um *post* interessante dum moderador do Meteorad onde ele dizia que a depressão original que segundo os modelos iria deslocar-se até ao Sul na verdade está a "desfazer-se" e a enfraquecer sobre o interior espanhol, e aquilo que está a acontecer na Andaluzia/ Mar de Alborán na verdade é outra depressão.


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 19:07)

Afinal o que se vai passar? Furação? Ventos Ciclónicos??
Onde e quando?? Não estou a apanhar nada...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 19:35)

jPdF disse:


> Afinal o que se vai passar? Furação? Ventos Ciclónicos??
> Onde e quando?? Não estou a apanhar nada...



Tem calma...isso so sabado e que se sabe!!

Mas onde é que vem o nevao??? nao estou a ver nada nos radares....


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 19:56)

]ToRnAdO[;26467 disse:
			
		

> Tem calma...isso so sabado e que se sabe!!
> 
> Mas onde é que vem o nevao??? nao estou a ver nada nos radares....



Qual nevão tornado???


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 19:58)

dj_alex disse:


> Qual nevão tornado???



O nevao que esta na zona de Serpa!!!

Epah...quero ver se chega ca...esta muito


----------



## duncan (25 Jan 2007 às 21:42)

segundo as previsoes do IM para domingo dao possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 1000m,e o que eu tenho visto nos mapas,vi vem uma depressao que se desloca de sul para norte em conjunto com o anticiclone que está a norte, nao será que poderá dar neve para cotas mais baixas?


----------



## Brigantia (25 Jan 2007 às 21:48)

duncan disse:


> segundo as previsoes do IM para domingo dao possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 1000m,e o que eu tenho visto nos mapas,vi vem uma depressao que se desloca de sul para norte em conjunto com o anticiclone que está a norte, nao será que poderá dar neve para cotas mais baixas?



Estão a prever precepitação para Domingo??? Para que Zonas? Era bom pq nós por Bragança desta vez passamos ao lado da neve...que sorte teve o pessoal do Alentejo.Queremos ver mais fotos.


----------



## duncan (25 Jan 2007 às 21:53)

Brigantia disse:


> Estão a prever precepitação para Domingo??? Para que Zonas? Era bom pq nós por Bragança desta vez passamos ao lado da neve...que sorte teve o pessoal do Alentejo.Queremos ver mais fotos.



a previsao está no site do IM


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 21:56)

Nem que sejam só ums flocos ainda algêm os verá esta noite
www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/tnSWifBtVoigTtmCVYJK.jpg


----------



## Pedro Canelas (25 Jan 2007 às 22:41)

Boas Noites ,

Santos referes-te aquela mancha nebulosa ao largo de Lisboa?






Não sei se será só nuvens passageiras ou a formação de algo?...
O que achas?


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 22:47)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas Noites ,
> 
> Santos referes-te aquela mancha nebulosa ao largo de Lisboa?
> 
> ...



Pedro ainda não cosegui decifrar, mas mesmo tratando-se de núvens passageiras e se vierem para terra, porque dá a sensação que estão a aparecer mais pelo litoral Oeste, trazem consigo precipitação


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 10:05)

ALERTA TEMPESTADE

Depressao começou a ganhar rotatividade!!

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/D2u.html


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 10:15)

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos_mit_R%FCcklauf


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 10:18)

MeteoPtg disse:


> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos_mit_R%FCcklauf



Os modelos estao muito confusos em relaçao aos ventos, valores de precipitaçao, trajectoria...    

E o satelite e a unica coisa especifica neste momento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 10:50)

Situaçao do momento

O Vento rodou para NW com algumas rajadas de E...vem gelido!!

Parece que vem ai chuva...ponham-se atentos que ja vejo a frente a chegar!!    

Nas imagens de satelite ja esta muito proximo...como e que o IM da Sol á malta??    


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 10:53)

A melhor oportunidade desta onda de frio vai ser nas próximas horas.

Segundo o GFS temos uma -5 e uma -30 em cima do interior Sul. 
O problema é a precipitação, pois como se pode ver no satelite está tudo a passar-se a uns 50km da fronteira portuguesa, a circulação da depressão está a arrastar as nuvens para a Andaluzia.

GFS 12:00 / Radar / Satelite


----------



## mocha (26 Jan 2007 às 10:55)

]ToRnAdO[;26614 disse:
			
		

> Situaçao do momento
> 
> O Vento rodou para NW com algumas rajadas de E...vem gelido!!
> 
> ...



Tornado, onde ves tempestade?
eu no site do IM so vejo é sol e frio


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 10:58)

Vince disse:


> A melhor oportunidade desta onda de frio vai ser nas próximas horas.
> 
> Segundo o GFS temos uma -5 e uma -30 em cima do interior Sul.
> O problema é a precipitação, pois como se pode ver no satelite está tudo a passar-se a uns 50km da fronteira portuguesa, a circulação da depressão está a arrastar as nuvens para a Andaluzia.
> ...



Nao te esqueças que aquela coisa esta a ganhar rotaçao... por isso podemos ter surpresas la pa tardinha!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

Faz hoje 1 ano que nevou em Lisboa e curiosamente hoje é o dia mais frio do ano http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/diamaisfrio.htm curioso não?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

mocha disse:


> Tornado, onde ves tempestade?
> eu no site do IM so vejo é sol e frio



Verifica as imagens de satelite, os modelos, e as futuras cartas!!


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 11:00)

]ToRnAdO[;26620 disse:
			
		

> Nao te esqueças que aquela coisa esta a ganhar rotaçao... por isso podemos ter surpresas la pa tardinha!!



Também me parece que vai sobrar alguma precipitação para o Alentejo....


----------



## filipept (26 Jan 2007 às 11:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Faz hoje 1 ano que nevou em Lisboa e curiosamente hoje é o dia mais frio do ano http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/diamaisfrio.htm curioso não?



Dia mais frio do ano   já tive dias mais frios, mas também confesso que este ano ainda não sei o que é o frio


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 11:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Faz hoje 1 ano que nevou em Lisboa e curiosamente hoje é o dia mais frio do ano http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/diamaisfrio.htm curioso não?



Não foi a 29 de Janeiro????


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 11:22)

Impressionante ... tão perto do Alentejo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 11:25)

Badajoz	  	Nevadas - amarillo  Temperaturas mínimas - amarillo

Huelva	  	Temperaturas mínimas - naranja  Nevadas - amarillo

To com fe toda!! VRSA COM NEVE!!! k sonho que daki a umas horas tornar-se-a realidad!!!


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 11:27)

Uma coisa sei dizer aqui de Setúbal desde o dia 29 de Janeiro do ano passado este é o dia mais frio falta meia hora para o meio dia e ainda estou na casa dos 5ºC (5,8ºC)tal como nesse lindo dia  o contraste é o céu nesse dia esteve coberto todo o dia hoje está um sol radiante


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 11:29)

dj_alex disse:


> Não foi a 29 de Janeiro????



Ops pois foi isto é do frio que me subiu à cabeça que até já me faz trocar os dias. 

Por aqui estão 6.8ºC


----------



## Seavoices (26 Jan 2007 às 12:18)

É impressão minha mas a deslocação da depressão está em direcção Oeste, mesmo para o Alentejo e, quiça, Lisboa??? Além disso ela encontra-se em rotação e a alimentar-se do ar frio de Espanha.

Acho que poderemos esperar uma nova ciclogénese sobre o Centro-Sul de Portugal com uns quantos flocos para o final do dia, nomeadamente no Alentejo

O que acham?


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 12:24)

Eu não acho nada!! 
Só espero é que seja isso que aconteça!!


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 12:37)

Seavoices disse:


> É impressão minha mas a deslocação da depressão está em direcção Oeste, mesmo para o Alentejo e, quiça, Lisboa??? Além disso ela encontra-se em rotação e a alimentar-se do ar frio de Espanha.
> 
> Acho que poderemos esperar uma nova ciclogénese sobre o Centro-Sul de Portugal com uns quantos flocos para o final do dia, nomeadamente no Alentejo
> 
> O que acham?



Lá para o dia 29 existe esse potencial convectivo, não uma ciclogénese mas uma depressão semelhante ás térmicas em Maio e no Verão , pq para agora só tem potencial para a fronteira e mais a Leste da mesma 

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-15-1-216.png 
Gosto de ver, mesmo que não se concretize, pq não existe consistência nos modelos, uma Depressão Na Islândia, associada a uma outra mais a Sul, contudo, ainda falta muito tempo e mudanças nas diferentes saídas mas, qual será a média de uma nortada forte, uma fraca de sul ou uma de oeste que rebente com a escala


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 12:43)

Também me parece que está um pouco mais para Oeste, mas daí até Lisboa hehehe ...
Por outro lado parece estar a enfraquecer ...

Em Elvas deve deve ter nevado um pouco.
Este é o radar Cáceres de há uns 50m atrás.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 12:46)

Vince disse:


> Também me parece que está um pouco mais para Oeste, mas daí até Lisboa hehehe ...
> Por outro lado parece estar a enfraquecer ...
> 
> Em Elvas deve deve ter nevado um pouco.
> ...


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 12:49)

Mas pelas imagens de satélite a massa nublosa pode muito bem chegar até ao litoral mas não acredito é que tenha alguma actividade as nuvens já as vejo a olho nu para o lado do interior


----------



## Senador (26 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

Amigos, só vos tenho a dizer o seguinte:


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2007 às 12:58)

João Oliveira disse:


> Amigos, só vos tenho a dizer o seguinte:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2007 às 12:58)

João Oliveira disse:


> Amigos, só vos tenho a dizer o seguinte:



LLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL      


os brazucas sao mesmo malucos!


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

Vince disse:


> Também me parece que está um pouco mais para Oeste, mas daí até Lisboa hehehe ...
> Por outro lado parece estar a enfraquecer ...
> 
> Em Elvas deve deve ter nevado um pouco.
> Este é o radar Cáceres de há uns 50m atrás.



Acho muito pouco provável, visto que o movimento  é para SE pelo que passará ao lado, agora quem sabe bastam apenas uns kil.ómetros, mas dúvido muito que aconteça


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2007 às 13:07)

Seringador disse:


> Acho muito pouco provável, visto que o movimento  é para SE pelo que passará ao lado, agora quem sabe bastam apenas uns kil.ómetros, mas dúvido muito que aconteça



seringador repara  no centro depressionario, da-me impressao ele esta a sugar a banda nublosa que esta sob marrocos, e com o passar no meditterraneo irá carregar forças, acho que ainda podemos ter um supresa no interior centro e sul do pais

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 13:20)

spiritmind disse:


> seringador repara  no centro depressionario, da-me impressao ele esta a sugar a banda nublosa que esta sob marrocos, e com o passar no meditterraneo irá carregar forças, acho que ainda podemos ter um supresa no interior centro e sul do pais
> 
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



Pois, mas é por isso que eu acho que agora está a enfraquecer...

Lembras-te da tua foto espectacular que tiraste ontem ?Havia imensas nuvens no litoral que passaram ao largo de Lisboa, Setubal, deslocaram-se sempre sobre o Oceano ao largo da costa Alentejana, costa do Algarve e Mar de Oberan para depois alimentar o caldeirão da depressão. 

Se olharmos para o loop desde essa altura vemos que agora o que está a "alimentar" a depressão está a passar muito mais sobre terra, em Marrocos.

Além do mais as Iso's dos 500 e 850 do GFS já não são tão favoráveis a partir das 18h...

Mas isto sou eu a especular que não percebo nada disto...


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2007 às 13:25)

Vince disse:


> Pois, mas é por isso que eu acho que agora está a enfraquecer...
> 
> Lembras-te da tua foto espectacular que tiraste ontem ?Havia imensas nuvens no litoral que passaram ao largo de Lisboa, Setubal, deslocaram-se sempre sobre o Oceano ao largo da costa Alentejana, costa do Algarve e Mar de Oberan para depois alimentar o caldeirão da depressão.
> 
> ...



boas sim e uma opiniao valida sim senhor mas mesmo assim penso que o interior alentejano pelo menos ainda vai ver queda de neve debil hoje   quanto a foto acho que te estas a referir a uma foto do miguel ou do santos pois eu nao estou no litoral estou na covilha no interior centro  
abraço


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 13:50)

Boa tarde amigos,
Goostaria de informar que está por aqui a aparecer alguma nublosidade vinda de Este.


----------



## Snow (26 Jan 2007 às 13:56)

Aqui a zona centro também ja ta a chegar a neblusidade.

Esperar é que traga


----------



## LUPER (26 Jan 2007 às 14:08)

Acho que tb vou apanhar com alguma nubluosidade, será?


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 15:57)

Comparação do vapor de água entre as 06:00 e as 12:00 de hoje.










Na 1ª imagem vemos aquilo que despejou imensa neve na Extremadura espanhola e norte do Huelva.

Na 2ª imagem, seis horas mais tarde, onde está a seta vê-se que vem aí uma "2ª vaga" ** e parece ter também bastante água, mas menos do que a desta manhã.

Neste momento essa "2ª vaga" já está a chegar à Extremadura espanhola e no Radar espanhol não parece estar a descarregar nada por aí além comparado a de hoje de manhã.

E para piorar, o último Run do GFS para as 18:00 h mantem a ISO -5 muito lá para o norte  


** PS: Os entendidos que digam qual o nome mais apropriado em vez de "vaga"


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 16:02)

Vamos ter festa esta noite!! pelo menos eu e os Alentejanos mais interiorizados!!

Vince tiveste bem


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 16:09)

]ToRnAdO[;26764 disse:
			
		

> Vamos ter festa esta noite!! pelo menos eu e os Alentejanos mais interiorizados!!
> Vince tiveste bem



Mas eu tenho muitas duvidas, se comparares uma imagem com outra vês que a primeira tem muito mais água, e a segundo quando chegar a Portugal já não vem tão compacta como está na imagem, e o mais importante, as temperaturas já não estão nem de perto nem de longe tão espectaculares como estavam esta manhã.

Acho que o Alentejo esta manhã ficou a 50-100km de um dia histórico, enfim, fica para a próxima ... Pode ser que sobrem uns farrapos de neve... que os espanhois comem tudo


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

Alguém sabe se esta precipitação a sul de Elvas e a SE de Beja será chuva ou neve ?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

Vince disse:


> Alguém sabe se esta precipitação a sul de Elvas e a SE de Beja será chuva ou neve ?
> 
> Ve a temperatura!!


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 17:56)

Boas

Depois desta euforia e na próxima 2ªfeira para o Sul alguma animação, venha a pasmaceira e os bons estados de tempo até ao quarto minguante 
depois logo se esperará


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 17:59)

Uma imagem bonita, parece quase um furacão com o seu olho:






E tal como nos furacões, o que está marcado com um circulo é um sinal claro de enfraquecimento:


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 21:37)

Mas porqueeeeeeee????

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...e/carretera/elpepuesp/20070126elpepunac_1/Tes

Tem video e tudo


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2007 às 22:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas porqueeeeeeee????
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...e/carretera/elpepuesp/20070126elpepunac_1/Tes
> 
> Tem video e tudo



porque o nosso país é uma tristeza, devemos ter um bloqueio anti neve


----------



## LUPER (27 Jan 2007 às 11:40)

Bem, e para quem já está com saudades do frio, temos já nova entrada marcada para o dia 7/02/06, mas esta poderá ser um pouco mais humida        , que belo mês de Fevereiro que ai vem


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 12:23)

LUPER disse:


> Bem, e para quem já está com saudades do frio, temos já nova entrada marcada para o dia 7/02/06, mas esta poderá ser um pouco mais humida        , que belo mês de Fevereiro que ai vem



Se seguir o padrão do ano passado já não era nada mal   Talvez com uns fluxos mais de Oeste para beneficiar bem os nossos amigos Brigantinos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

lol vcs nao param!  tive a ver os modelos e se essa entrada chegar acontecer tem memos potencial k esta mas la esta parece ser mais humida!


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> lol vcs nao param!  tive a ver os modelos e se essa entrada chegar acontecer tem memos potencial k esta mas la esta parece ser mais humida!



Até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima  


É uma situação miragem a mais de 180h mas é praticamente papel químico da Jan-1987


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2007 às 13:18)

Essa entrada fria para os dias 6/7 tem vindo a ser mostrada  em varias saídas já! tem potencial sem duvida


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Jan 2007 às 13:21)

Vejam a previsão para Lisboa:






O que achm???


----------



## Mago (27 Jan 2007 às 14:16)

Boa Noticia era se viesse chuva, este tempo seco é preocupante se ao menos nevasse em condições...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Jan 2007 às 16:35)

O que acham???Amanhã não vai haver nenhuma surpresa em Lisboa???


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

Boa tarde. 
Pelo que vejo aí pelo continente o frio continua. Aqui por São Miguel a temperatura de momento é de 16,3 em Ponta Delgada e 13,7 no Nordeste. O céu na zona entre Lagoa e Ponta Delgada está muito nublado mas não chove. Hoje não há vento e a humidade é mais baixa, a Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo encontra-se a descoberto.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 17:02)




----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> O que acham???Amanhã não vai haver nenhuma surpresa em Lisboa???:w00t:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Com os mapas que puseste, neva a partir de uns 1000/1200m ;) Se nevasse com isso em Lisboa, então Lisboa tinha neve todos os anos e o interior tinha uma cobertura de neve durante boa parte do inverno.
> 
> [quote="MiguelMinhoto, post: 26942"][IMG]C:\Documents and Settings\User\Ambiente de trabalho\AÇORES1.JPG



Vê neste tópico como colocar imagens no forum:
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 17:12)

Fil disse:


> Com os mapas que puseste, neva a partir de uns 1000/1200m  Se nevasse com isso em Lisboa, então Lisboa tinha neve todos os anos e o interior tinha uma cobertura de neve durante boa parte do inverno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado Pela dica, vou tentar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 17:15)




----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 17:18)

O céu em São Miguel nesta Tarde. Esta foto e a anterior


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2007 às 17:47)

miguel disse:


> Essa entrada fria para os dias 6/7 tem vindo a ser mostrada  em varias saídas já! tem potencial sem duvida



Parece interessante e além do mais teremos a ajuda inesperada do _Gore Effect_, porque no dia 8 está cá o Al Gore para falar do aquecimento global  
Desculpem o off-topic, mas não resisti a uma piada fácil 



> Gore Effect: The phenomenon that leads to unseasonably cold temperatures, driving rain, hail, or snow whenever Al Gore visits an area to discuss global warming
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Gore+Effect


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2007 às 18:05)

Vince disse:


> Parece interessante e além do mais teremos a ajuda inesperada do _Gore Effect_, porque no dia 8 está cá o Al Gore para falar do aquecimento global
> Desculpem o off-topic, mas não resisti a uma piada fácil


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

Está boa essa do Gore Effect  Espero que os seus efeitos se façam sentir mais que nunca agora que vem a Portugal! Por agora, o dia 8 ainda vai longe.


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 20:09)

Vince disse:


> Parece interessante e além do mais teremos a ajuda inesperada do _Gore Effect_, porque no dia 8 está cá o Al Gore para falar do aquecimento global
> Desculpem o off-topic, mas não resisti a uma piada fácil



   


Os meteogramas seguem uma unanimidade digna de se registar  
Que não haja dúvidas do tempo que vai fazer até dia 5-Feb


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 07:26)

Como previsto pelo GFS, aqui está a chuva a entrar pelo Sul às 06:00

GFS/Radar/IV/VA/Raios:


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 10:44)

Por aqui na Madeira as previsões embora sejam para alguns aguaceiros, o frio tem tendência para diminuir ao longo da semana, e com ele as possibilidades de neve no Pico Ruivo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2007 às 12:40)

vince n ha maneira disso vir pa ki po norte????


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 13:13)

O Gore effect parece que está a sentir mais cedo do que o previsto


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Jan 2007 às 13:42)

Da maneira como isto está, esta tarde, noite e madrugada pode ser pintada de branco em muitos sitios (elevados) do país...P os Brigantinos - SAO VENTOS DE SUL!   Haja esperança


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 14:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> vince n ha maneira disso vir pa ki po norte????



Não sei, eu pouco percebo disto ...
Talvez o pessoal que sabe mais disto explique o que está a acontecer.
Eu às 7 da manhã quando postei as ultimas imagens estava longe de imaginar que esta frente que estava a entrar pelo Sul traria uma baixa da temperatura tão violenta. Apesar das ISO's do GFS sobre Lisboa estava à espera do contrário, que a chuva vinda do Sul trouxesse aumento da temperatura.

Aqui em Oeiras a temperatura caiu subitamente a partir das 9:00h da manhã dos 6.8 aos até aos 4,2 às 11:30h. A partir daí a temperatura tem vindo a subir, já vai nos 5,8. Aqui a minima de 4,2 não foram suficientes para cair neve, pois estou quase à cota zero junto ao mar.

De qualquer forma, se olhares para o Loop do Satélite vês que a nebulosidade está a chegar mais a norte, mas penso que a frente que provocou isto está agora a estoirar os ultimos cartuchos na zona Oeste, do norte de Lisboa até à Figueira da Foz. E mais a norte as temperaturas não estão tão baixas como aqui na grande Lisboa.

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2007 às 17:38)

Vince disse:


> Não sei, eu pouco percebo disto ...
> Talvez o pessoal que sabe mais disto explique o que está a acontecer.
> Eu às 7 da manhã quando postei as ultimas imagens estava longe de imaginar que esta frente que estava a entrar pelo Sul traria uma baixa da temperatura tão violenta. Apesar das ISO's do GFS sobre Lisboa estava à espera do contrário, que a chuva vinda do Sul trouxesse aumento da temperatura.
> 
> ...



exacto isto ta uma tarde normal d inverno! sem nada d mais!


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

alguem viu esta saida das 18h?

Parece que a depressão vai mesmo estar sobre nós amanhã.

Que implicações isto nos pode trazer?


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 23:20)

Snow disse:


> alguem viu esta saida das 18h?
> 
> Parece que a depressão vai mesmo estar sobre nós amanhã.
> 
> Que implicações isto nos pode trazer?



Neste momento penso que só mesmo chuva e neve para a Serra da Estrela.... Se chegar aqui ao norte pode ser que caia alguma neve a partir dos 1000 metros..


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 23:20)

Snow disse:


> alguem viu esta saida das 18h?
> 
> Parece que a depressão vai mesmo estar sobre nós amanhã.
> 
> Que implicações isto nos pode trazer?



eu ja nao digo nada depois de hoje de manha! so me falta ver porquinhos cor-de-rosa a voar numa bicicleta tipo ET para acreditar em milagres


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 23:24)

Tudo aponta para que neve apenas acima dos 800 - 900 metros com esta deslocação da depressão.

Mas o que acontenceu hoje de manhã foi uma incognita, os modelos estavam como estão agora.

E nevou.

Sinceramente nao sei o que pensar.


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 23:26)

Snow disse:


> Tudo aponta para que neve apenas acima dos 800 - 900 metros com esta deslocação da depressão.
> 
> Mas o que acontenceu hoje de manhã foi uma incognita, os modelos estavam como estão agora.
> 
> ...



Precisamente, isto é uma autêntica lotaria. Prognósticos só mesmo no fim


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

rozzo disse:


> eu ja nao digo nada depois de hoje de manha! so me
> falta ver porquinhos cor-de-rosa a voar numa bicicleta tipo ET para acreditar em milagres



Realmente é quase inexplicavel....
Olha para  a radiosondagem de hoje em Lisboa:    
Como é possível nevar nessas condições?


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 23:38)

Este é mais um mistério, eu já há uns dias andava a reparar nas datas em que nevou em Braga, e deparei-me com coisas muito estranhas. Vejam lá as isos por exemplo a 9 de Dezembro de 1950, como é que é possível nevar naquelas condições?


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 23:42)

É como é possivel?

Ja agora qual era a pressão que estava em Lisboa quando nevou esta manhã?


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 23:47)

Minho disse:


> Realmente é quase inexplicavel....
> Olha para  a radiosondagem de hoje em Lisboa:
> Como é possível nevar nessas condições?



bem, tava frio, nao assim muito..mas tava.. eu acho que talvez, por serem aguaceiros assim um bocado fortes, ou pelo menos com gotas/flocos muito grandes, que aguentaram bem.. realmente eu so vi a agua-neve qd caiu mais forte, e eram gotas/flocos enormes e pesados mm! qd tava mais fraco nada.. pura chuva.. por isso acho que o tipo de nuvens e de precipitaçao com dimensoes grandes fez com que se aguentasse neve ate ca abaixo.. o mesmo acho eu no alentejo ha dias atras, nao tava assim tanto frio, longe disso, e mm assim nevou!
é a minha "teoria"


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 23:48)

Snow disse:


> É como é possivel?
> 
> Ja agora qual era a pressão que estava em Lisboa quando nevou esta manhã?



Estavam 1021/1022hPa  e 3.8ºC/3.3ºC

http://www.weatherunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBON2


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

rozzo disse:


> bem, tava frio, nao assim muito..mas tava.. eu acho que talvez, por serem aguaceiros assim um bocado fortes, ou pelo menos com gotas/flocos muito grandes, que aguentaram bem.. realmente eu so vi a agua-neve qd caiu mais forte, e eram gotas/flocos enormes e pesados mm! qd tava mais fraco nada.. pura chuva.. por isso acho que o tipo de nuvens e de precipitaçao com dimensoes grandes fez com que se aguentasse neve ate ca abaixo.. o mesmo acho eu no alentejo ha dias atras, nao tava assim tanto frio, longe disso, e mm assim nevou!
> é a minha "teoria"



Impossível.. Se assim fosse tinha neve todos os anos em Melgaço


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

Mas uma coisa é certa: já não nevava há 52 anos em Lisboa e agora nevar 2 vezes em menos de um ano é no mínimo estranho


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

Minho disse:


> Impossível.. Se assim fosse tinha neve todos os anos em Melgaço



pois nao sei, nao tou familiarizado com eventos de neve, afinal isto aqui é raro  
mas concordas que por serem grandes aguentaram mais ne? afinal qd eram mais pequenos so chovia. é 1 evidencia. portanto acho que 1 factor.. agora nao sera o dominante.. 
sei la.. foi mesmo 1 coisa mt local e mesmo uma junçao de factores dificeis, mas que voltaram a acontecer..
olha, ja sei, tenho 1 nova teoria! que ja tinha tido ha 1 ano atras!
FOI 1 MILAGRE


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

Um belo mistério que nao iremos conseguir desvendar.

A natureza tem desta coisas, por vezes preganos estas partidas.

Que por sinal são sempre bem vindas


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 23:55)

rozzo disse:


> bem, tava frio, nao assim muito..mas tava.. eu acho que talvez, por serem aguaceiros assim um bocado fortes, ou pelo menos com gotas/flocos muito grandes, que aguentaram bem.. realmente eu so vi a agua-neve qd caiu mais forte, e eram gotas/flocos enormes e pesados mm! qd tava mais fraco nada.. pura chuva.. por isso acho que o tipo de nuvens e de precipitaçao com dimensoes grandes fez com que se aguentasse neve ate ca abaixo.. o mesmo acho eu no alentejo ha dias atras, nao tava assim tanto frio, longe disso, e mm assim nevou!
> é a minha "teoria"




Se estava assim cá em baixo, quando eles saiam da nuvem deviam ter um tamanho....  Mas é o mais provavel....


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 23:56)

rozzo disse:


> pois nao sei, nao tou familiarizado com eventos de neve, afinal isto aqui é raro
> mas concordas que por serem grandes aguentaram mais ne? afinal qd eram mais pequenos so chovia. é 1 evidencia. portanto acho que 1 factor.. agora nao sera o dominante..
> sei la.. foi mesmo 1 coisa mt local e mesmo uma junçao de factores dificeis, mas que voltaram a acontecer..
> olha, ja sei, tenho 1 nova teoria! que ja tinha tido ha 1 ano atras!
> FOI 1 MILAGRE



Sem dúvida que influencia e muito. Aliás quando caem nevões em cotas baixas costuma cair flocos enormes, provavelmente pela humidade que vão condensando pelo caminho... digo eu


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

dj_alex disse:


> Se estava assim cá em baixo, quando eles saiam da nuvem deviam ter um tamanho....  Mas é o mais provavel....



alias ate se calhar provavelmente era daquele tipo de situacao em que os flocos se colam uns aos outros e caiem mm uns enormes, nao tou mm mais a ver como aguentam com 4/5 graus ou mais ca em baixo


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 23:58)

Minho disse:


> Realmente é quase inexplicavel....
> Olha para  a radiosondagem de hoje em Lisboa:
> Como é possível nevar nessas condições?



Talvez seja uma daquelas coisas que temos quase a certeza que sabemos como funciona, e de repente vêmos que nem tudo funciona da maneira quase mecânica que achamos que funciona. 
Estas situações algo invulgares, mostram que os limites que colocamos de probabilidade de cair neve, devam ser mais flexiveis.  
Até há bem poucos anos existia a certeza geral que não podia se formar furações no Atlântico Sul, até surgir a Catarina...
Para alguns casos, os períodos de retorno são demasiado longos para termos dados para os confrontar, outros acontecem quando tudo está no limiar, de ocorrer ou não.
Com dados parecidos numa outra ocasião, possivelmente não daremos certezas, mas talvez levantaremos a duvida que poderá ocorrer neve, mesmo em Lisboa e com estas condições...  
Estamos sempre a aprender...


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 23:58)

rozzo disse:


> alias ate se calhar provavelmente era daquele tipo de situacao em que os flocos se colam uns aos outros e caiem mm uns enormes, nao tou mm mais a ver como aguentam com 4/5 graus ou mais ca em baixo



rozzo propõe esse estudo lá no IM


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 23:59)

rozzo disse:


> alias ate se calhar provavelmente era daquele tipo de situacao em que os flocos se colam uns aos outros e caiem mm uns enormes, nao tou mm mais a ver como aguentam com 4/5 graus ou mais ca em baixo



Não tas tu, nem tamos nós


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 00:00)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Talvez seja uma daquelas coisas que temos quase a certeza que sabemos como funciona, e de repente vêmos que nem tudo funciona da maneira quase mecânica que achamos que funciona.
> Estas situações algo invulgares, mostram que os limites que colocamos de probabilidade de cair neve, devam ser mais flexiveis.
> Até há bem poucos anos existia a certeza geral que não podia se formar furações no Atlântico Sul, até surgir a Catarina...
> Para alguns casos, os períodos de retorno são demasiado longos para termos dados para os confrontar, outros acontecem quando tudo está no limiar, de ocorrer ou não.
> ...



Ainda por cima junto ao mar... parece que o oceano é como se não existisse...


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2007 às 00:01)

Minho disse:


> rozzo propõe esse estudo lá no IM



ja vi sites com os tipos de flocos, de precipitaçao de gelo, neve etc etc, e com explicaçao de acordo com os perfis, em que condiçoes, etc etc.. logo vejo se descubro onde vi isso, mas nao deve ser dificil   mas agora vou recolher aos meus aposentos que o meu mal é sono! 
se nevar para aí, liguem as sirenes de ataque aéreo sff para eu acordar!


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2007 às 01:43)

Dia 30 meus amigos...dia 30 vai ser um dia com algumas surpresas.. logo desde as primeiras horas da madrugada!Vamos seguir o que pode vir ai!


----------



## Senador (29 Jan 2007 às 05:31)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Dia 30 meus amigos...dia 30 vai ser um dia com algumas surpresas.. logo desde as primeiras horas da madrugada!Vamos seguir o que pode vir ai!



Também me quer parecer que até o pessoal do norte vai ter alguma surpresa... penso que o factor chave em Lisboa foi a espessura dos 500-1000 mb... vamos esperar para ver.. eu acredito, o problema é ser tão fraca precipitação!


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 09:56)

Bom dia

Tb concordo com o Senador o factor mais importante foi a espessura e a própria instabilidade dentro do núcleo da nuvem.
O ECM aponta um Bloqueio à 1987 na Escandinávia   
Bem será um 1956, para já parece que sim, espetremos por Fevereiro.. 

primeiro esta a mergulhar...
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2007012900!!/
depois esta a 240h
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2007012900!!/

claro que ainda falta muito e vão tirar vão retirar, etc.
Mas já não é a primeira vez que mostra e, pelo que a experiência me diz, só a 3 dias de distância é que os modelos identificam o potencial bloqueio, portanto vamos esperar

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html
Pode ser que seja desta uma entrada de W fria...


----------



## ctx (29 Jan 2007 às 10:23)

Expliquem-me em portugues corrente, o que voces tentam dizer com esses mapas??? Eu sou um leigo nesses assuntos mas muito interessado nestes eventos...


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 11:10)

Sucintamente, o ar frio vindo de Leste poderá alimentar um ou outra depressão que venha de Oeste, isto pq o Jet parece estar a perder forças e poderá existir potencial para Fevereiro.

Só gostava que tivesse estado esta situação sinóptica no passado dia 24/25 
Esta sim uma oclusão com potencial 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack0.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jan 2007 às 11:38)

Bons dias meteodoidos  

Grande felicidade em Grande Lisboa, foi pena eu ja nao morar na minha terra - Amadora - para poder assistir aquele espetaculo!! NEVE NEVE E NEVE!!  

Mas valeu as imagens de televisao!!

Mas aqui em VRSA no dia 28 tambem ira ficar para historia!! Foi por volta das 5:30 da manha em que caiu uma chuvada misturada com grandes flocos de neve durante 15 minutos!! foi lindo mas nada acumulou!! (normal) marcava 2.3Cº   Valeu a pena!!

Ontem decidi ir percorrer a andaluzia onde apanhei uma boa celula gelada mas nada de acumulaçao perto de Sevilha...Fikei triste, poix ja nao havia neve em lado nenhum.   Nao pude brincar na neve embora os farrapos eram enormes mas com chuva á mistura!!

KE FIM DE SEMANA!! MAS AS 5:30 VER FARRAPOES BEM AKI NO SUL DO PAIS A COTA 0!! EPAH...QUASE DIRIA - BARRIGA CHEIA!!

Por agora sigo com 8,2 Cº com chuva!!

Mas estou contente!! Venha agora as trovoadas e Ventos fortes!!

TROPICAL!!!  EHEHEHEHE


----------



## ctx (29 Jan 2007 às 12:00)

Então quer dizer que a situação da semana passada poderá repetir-se agora em Fevereiro???? Se for para quando?

Muito Obrigado


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 12:10)

ctx disse:


> Então quer dizer que a situação da semana passada pode se repetir agora em Fevereiro???? Se for para quando?
> 
> Muito Obrigado



Na minha prespectiva na 2ª quinzena de Fevereiro mas até lá vamos aguardar


----------



## ctx (29 Jan 2007 às 12:19)

Seringador disse:


> Na minha prespectiva na 2ª quinzena de Fevereiro mas até lá vamos aguardar



    fico a aguardar com muita expectativa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 12:20)

Seringador disse:


> Na minha prespectiva na 2ª quinzena de Fevereiro mas até lá vamos aguardar



Então há alguma possibilidade de nevar em Braga, Sameiro e Bom Jesus, por altura do carnaval? Entre (17 e 21 de Fevereiro) ?

E aqui nos Açores, existe alguma possibilidade de Neve, nas terras mais altas?


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 13:10)

Era bom, a ver vamos, mas o potencial está lá 
Vai fex«char daqui a pouco...


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 13:12)

*Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Vamos lá colocar as vossas opiniões


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 13:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Parece-me uma boa ideia...de qualquer maneira o topics do seguimento sao sempre enormes...agora quase nem valia a pena estar a cortar a informação já que so faltam 2 dias para acabar o mês...

Como alguem já disse futuramente pode-se sempre fazer um topic de 1 a 15 de cada mes e depois de 16 até ao final do mês.


Voltando ao assunto principal...

chuva fraca em lisboa


----------



## Luis França (29 Jan 2007 às 13:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Estive a ver os satélites e fiquei com a ideia de que a massa de ar frio está a reintegrar-se na de ar morno que ontem subiu. Devemos esperar um tempo ameno até à próxima entrada polar? Ou esta  depressão ainda pode crescer e movimentar-se?

Até o NOAA admite ter aparelhos envelhecidos...(e o nosso IM?)

Weather-predicting devices may soon fail
http://www.sciencedaily.com/upi/ind...=UPI-1-20070129-01405500-bc-us-satellites.xml


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 13:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Sou novo nisto! Mas aqui vai o meu desabafo. Só queria uma nevezinha pelo carnaval lá por Braga 

Será que é pedir muito? 

É verdade já encomendei um termometro, vamos ver o que vai dar.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2007 às 13:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Parece que nos próximos dias ... vai haver alguma precipitação, mas mesmo a 48h isto não bate certo com o INM!!
 Bem até ao fim de semana creio que vamos ter muitas nuvens com alguma precipitação em especial no Centro e Sul, mas que de forma geral será fraca!!
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/Europe.htm


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 14:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



dj_alex disse:


> Parece-me uma boa ideia...de qualquer maneira o topics do seguimento sao sempre enormes...agora quase nem valia a pena estar a cortar a informação já que so faltam 2 dias para acabar o mês...
> 
> Como alguem já disse futuramente pode-se sempre fazer um topic de 1 a 15 de cada mes e depois de 16 até ao final do mês.




era par experimentar um processo de re-organização da informação pq estamos a crescer


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2007 às 14:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

hoje a noite poderá cair algo nem que seja  outra vez sleet no norte e centro  
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=18&mode=1


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2007 às 14:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

realmente so faltavam 2 dias  
mas separar em quinzenas ta bem visto!

bem, parece que amanha de manha realmente outra x perto da zona de lx ha talvez condiçoes para precipitação, e pelos modelos (até os de mesoscala) que vi, está numa região algo mais fria que persiste até quase as 12h.. portanto é interessante.. por acaso o ECMWF ate é o que coloca uma regiao mais fria, abaixo dos 6º ao longo da manha (e mesmo perto dos 0º pouco a norte de lx de manhazinha).. mas nao tem chuva quase nenhuma! tive a ver o MM5, e esse tem ate chuva razoavel em toda a zona, mantendo a temperatura perto dos 5 até acabar.. os outros pouca chuva ou nenhuma dao.. o ALADIN tem pouca chuva e mais a sul, e a temperatura nao é mt animadora, quase sempre perto dos 6º. e ontem acertou bem nas temperaturas da "bola de ar frio"sobre a regiao de lx, como tinha acertado mt bem em 29/1/06, por isso ate lhe dou alguma confiança neste tipo de situaçao.... 
agora, desta misturada o que sera verdade?   bem, esperar pelas das 12  
mas parece-me que de qq maneira ja de modo geral nao sera tao fria, e a acontecer estara se calhar um par de graus (ou mais) acima de ontem.. e se ja ontem foi uma coisa tao no limite.. pouco provavel me parece grandes surpresas..
mas.. nunca se sabe.....


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 14:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



rozzo disse:


> realmente so faltavam 2 dias
> mas separar em quinzenas ta bem visto!
> 
> penso que será melhor quando atingir um nº de páginas
> ...



também sou da mesma opinião não existe o frio de ontem só para as terras altas  
era bom sermos novamente surpreendidos...


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> também sou da mesma opinião não existe o frio de ontem só para as terras altas
> era bom sermos novamente surpreendidos...



é que ontem (e até hoje).. ainda havia 1 zona razoavel de 0º aos 850hPa. amanha ja nao.. acho que o ar frio ja se misturou demais com o mais quente...  
so mesmo 1 big big milagre (falando de cotas proximas do mar!)


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2007 às 14:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



rozzo disse:


> é que ontem (e até hoje).. ainda havia 1 zona razoavel de 0º aos 850hPa. amanha ja nao.. acho que o ar frio ja se misturou demais com o mais quente...
> so mesmo 1 big big milagre (falando de cotas proximas do mar!)



a cota de neve andará entre os 900/1000m pontualmente 700/800m  nas terras do norte e talvez centro  nas cotas baixas é dificil nevar mas como a atmosfera anda e uma caixinha de supresas


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2007 às 14:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Acham possivel que venhamos a ter um tempo frio e ao mesmo tempo chuvoso agora no mês de Fevereiro, nomeadamente com depressões a virem de NW/N ...
 Esta é só uma ideia porque estive a ver as previsões medio prazo e dão uma tendência de precipitação acima do normal para o mês de Fevereiro na zona da Peninsula Ibérica ... mas abaixo do normal a Oeste!!
 Que acham  disso ??

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbPrecMonNorm.gif

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/euPrecMon.gif


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2007 às 14:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

O GME diz que o ar frio é pra manter-se a 850hpa,será? Isto agora é tudo um pouco complicado de fazer previsões, temos de ir andando e ir vendo a evolução do satelite


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 15:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



LUPER disse:


> O GME diz que o ar frio é pra manter-se a 850hpa,será? Isto agora é tudo um pouco complicado de fazer previsões, temos de ir andando e ir vendo a evolução do satelite



xiiiiiiiiiiii....ficou tudo assustado com a queda de neve ontem que já ninguem arrisca uma previsao....


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



dj_alex disse:


> xiiiiiiiiiiii....ficou tudo assustado com a queda de neve ontem que já ninguem arrisca uma previsao....



Não fiquei assustado, fiquei  , apenas isso. Assustado devem estar a rapaziada que defende que a poluição provoca a queda de neve. Asssim sendo S. Paulo deveria ser um autêntico polo norte, ou mesmo a cidade do México


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 15:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



LUPER disse:


> Não fiquei assustado, fiquei  , apenas isso. Assustado devem estar a rapaziada que defende que a poluição provoca a queda de neve. Asssim sendo S. Paulo deveria ser um autêntico polo norte, ou mesmo a cidade do México



Mas alguem liga a noticias do correio da manha e outros afins????


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



dj_alex disse:


> Mas alguem liga a noticias do correio da manha e outros afins????




Ligam os rapazes da Tertulia cor de rosa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 15:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



LUPER disse:


> Não fiquei assustado, fiquei  , apenas isso. Assustado devem estar a rapaziada que defende que a poluição provoca a queda de neve. Asssim sendo S. Paulo deveria ser um autêntico polo norte, ou mesmo a cidade do México



Caro LUPER, uma vez já á alguns anos ouvi uma teoria, diguemos que popular, nada de gente especialista na matéria, em que o aquecimento global iria funcionar como se fosse um deserto. Isto é, os verões iam ser cada vez mais quentes e os invernos cada vez mais gelados. 
Como eu sei no deserto os dias sao mt quentes e as noite são muito frias.
E pelo que tem acontecido esta teoria não foge mt da realidade.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2007 às 15:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caro LUPER, uma vez já á alguns anos ouvi uma teoria, diguemos que popular, nada de gente especialista na matéria, em que o aquecimento global iria funcionar como se fosse um deserto. Isto é, os verões iam ser cada vez mais quentes e os invernos cada vez mais gelados.
> Como eu sei no deserto os dias sao mt quentes e as noite são muito frias.
> E pelo que tem acontecido esta teoria não foge mt da realidade.



Apenas discordo dos verões mais quentes, quanto ao resto estou inteiramente de acordo


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 15:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



dj_alex disse:


> Mas alguem liga a noticias do correio da manha e outros afins????



Eu sinceramente já nem ligo ás do correio da manhã nem de outro jornal qualquer, nem ás TV... são sensacionalistas só gostam de mostrar desgraças e deturpam a verdade. Manipulados por kem ?? não sei...
Enfim servem pelo menos a nosso vertente humorística, fazem-nos rir...
ATENÇÂO: cuidado com a poluição poix um dia destes nem mesmo no 8ºandar em k moro consigo sair de casa com tanta neve acumulada...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 15:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



LUPER disse:


> Apenas discordo dos verões mais quentes, quanto ao resto estou inteiramente de acordo



Sou apenas um leigo nisto!  Mas interessa-me muito o tema.

Aqui por São Miguel, frio é coisa rara, principalmente nas zonas habitadas que ficam proximas da costa. Nas terras altas acima dos 700 metros, apenas há vegetação, nada de estações meteorologicas, mas num dos locais mais altos da ilha, acessivel por carro , a chamada Lagoa do Fogo, a 947 metros, faz bastante frio, mesmo no verão.

Já agora podes-me explicar, se souberes, pq que Braga tem uma amplitude termica grande no inverno? O que eu quero dizer é pq tem minimas tão baixas como nas cidades do interior e as máximas são tão "altas" no inverno! Há alguma explicação para isso?


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 15:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Bem,
Penso que será mais chuva com temperaturas baixas mas não neve a cvotas baixas 
Só falta agora o W da europa 
https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 15:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Boas,  Com estes modelos não me parece...
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn121.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn122.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn123.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn124.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn125.png

mas só Deus é que sabe.


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 16:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



LUPER disse:


> Apenas discordo dos verões mais quentes, quanto ao resto estou inteiramente de acordo



É o que tens tido Luper...Verões mais quentes na ultima decada...e nos ultimos 4 anos de invernos com mais extremos de frio ( que é diferente de invernos mais frios se é que me estão a compreender...)


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 16:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



dj_alex disse:


> É o que tens tido Luper...Verões mais quentes na ultima decada...e nos ultimos 4 anos de invernos com mais extremos de frio ( que é diferente de invernos mais frios se é que me estão a compreender...)



Pessoal isto é o tópico dos modelos, podem discutir isso nos tópicos já criados 
Venhma lá essas previsões Alex e Luper


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*







A as previsões para Ponta Delgada.

Acham que isto são temperaturas de inverno??


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

bOAS

SÓ VOS DIGO ESTÁ UMA CONFUSÃO...

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 16:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Pessoal isto é o tópico dos modelos, podem discutir isso nos tópicos já criados
> Venhma lá essas previsões Alex e Luper



Desculpe sr. moderador...   

Acho que por enquanto só lá vem chuvinha....Acho que os milagres para o mês de janeiro ja se esgotaram...


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 16:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Continuam a sair a run das 12h.
Acho que já ninguém lhes liga hehehe. No entanto eles tinham lá bem assinalado o ar frio para Lisboa!  

Frio frio, talvez para o final de Fevereiro  
O que acham?


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2007 às 16:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Continuam a sair a run das 12h.
> Acho que já ninguém lhes liga hehehe. No entanto eles tinham lá bem assinalado o ar frio para Lisboa!
> 
> Frio frio, talvez para o final de Fevereiro
> O que acham?



boas kim o que posso dizer é que neste momento temos ar muito instavel e frio por isso nao estamos livres de outra supresa tou confiante para hoje a noite e amanha


----------



## jPdF (29 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



LUPER disse:


> Ligam os rapazes da Tertulia cor de rosa



Rapazes???


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2007 às 17:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Se é que podemos confiar nos modelos, a previsao é melhorar agora para o fim do dia. A Borrasca tá novamente a ganhar "power", vai-se aproximar do continente e arrefecer pelo menos aos -30 500hpa.

Portanto, nunca se sabe. Parece tiro ao boneco, vamos ver quem é o boneco agora  

E ela não nos vai deixar....nos proximos dias.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2007 às 17:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

hello again!
ja vi aqui as saidas do ALADIN as 12, e sao interessantes:

- pq agora o modelo ja da chuva, tanto de manha, como depois das 12, alias muita ate, e quase toda sobre LX, e tambem alentejo. (atenção que ele normalmente exagera na chuva, mas tendo assim bastante como tem, diria que é claro sinal de chuva..)

- a temperatura, nunca vai estar nesta regiao (segundo o modelo claro!) abaixo dos 6º, mesmo de manha, dai pouco provavel me parecer algo como ontem.. mas sei la, se as nuvens tiverem forte desenvolvimento como ontem, nunca se sabe o que pode acontecer  
de qq maneira, o modelo mantem chuva sobre esta zona a tarde, e temperatura a nao conseguir chegar aos 10º..

portanto, temos apostas?


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 17:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



rozzo disse:


> hello again!
> ja vi aqui as saidas do ALADIN as 12, e sao interessantes:
> 
> - pq agora o modelo ja da chuva, tanto de manha, como depois das 12, alias muita ate, e quase toda sobre LX, e tambem alentejo. (atenção que ele normalmente exagera na chuva, mas tendo assim bastante como tem, diria que é claro sinal de chuva..)
> ...




Nahhh...já me deixei disso....


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2007 às 17:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Com estes modelos, nem a maya acerta..!


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 17:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Boas,

O UKMO está tb a mostrar um Link com a Alta pressão na gronelândia 
http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/ukmo2.php?ech=144&carte=1021,
contudo espero que bloqueie o Jet mas com uma depressão a norte do mesmo   quem sabe lá para o dia 10    
mas os modelos só irão apanhar quando estivermos a 3/4 dias de distância, promete mesmo...  

http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/ukmo2.php?ech=144&carte=1021

ou poderá ser alguma coisa mais prolongada...
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2007012912/slp24.png


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jan 2007 às 17:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Desculpem lá o Off-Topic (ou não  


Alguém pode postar uma daquelas tabelas (completa), tipo isto:


850hPa                            500hPa                                neve??

iso 0º                                  -20º                                  1200m
iso 0º                                  -25º                                  1100m
iso 0º                                  -30º                                  1000m


Acho que é mais ou menos assim  


cumps


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2007 às 17:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O UKMO está tb a mostrar um Link com a Alta pressão na gronelândia
> http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/ukmo2.php?ech=144&carte=1021,
> ...




por acaso todos os modelos que vi o RUN das 12, tao super generosos e prometedores, tanto para o resto desta semana, como para esse periodo que referes. mudaram completamente desde 12h atras.. no minimo suspeito 
deve ser para dar esperanças ao pessoal do tipo:
"quando nao esperam  neva ; 
quando esperam  ficam a olhar para o ceu"


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 18:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



rozzo disse:


> por acaso todos os modelos que vi o RUN das 12, tao super generosos e prometedores, tanto para o resto desta semana, como para esse periodo que referes. mudaram completamente desde 12h atras.. no minimo suspeito
> deve ser para dar esperanças ao pessoal do tipo:
> "quando nao esperam  neva ;
> quando esperam  ficam a olhar para o ceu"




Não sei se vai ser assim 
Se aquele ant. dos Açores efectuar o link com a Gron.  não sei não... 
Alguns membros do ensemble dão umas boas pistas...
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-3-1-216.png

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-11-1-216.png

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-14-1-216.png


----------



## Mago (29 Jan 2007 às 18:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Ainda são modelos muito prematuros a 270h


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2007 às 19:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Ficou maior a bolsa de ar frio a 500hpa -30, simpelmente estranho 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn181.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn182.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn184.png


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 19:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Kraliv disse:


> Desculpem lá o Off-Topic (ou não
> 
> 
> Alguém pode postar uma daquelas tabelas (completa), tipo isto:
> ...





Tens esta aplicação que está  

http://www.meteosat.com/foro/index.php?action=static&staticpage=7


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jan 2007 às 20:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Minho disse:


> Tens esta aplicação que está
> 
> http://www.meteosat.com/foro/index.php?action=static&staticpage=7





  Já tinha visto, tks.



Mas queria mesmo era um quadro/tabela que vi por aí  mas não consigo encontrar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 21:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Kraliv disse:


> Já tinha visto, tks.
> 
> 
> 
> Mas queria mesmo era um quadro/tabela que vi por aí  mas não consigo encontrar



Podes explicar o que é isso de 850hPa, 500hPa? E aqueles temperaturas que tem no quadro?

Vou jantar


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

A saida do ecm é a situação sinoptica tipica da uma era glaciar, ou estarei a ver mal? Simplesmente fantastico


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 22:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Esta é que era a verdadeira potentíssima entrada da Noroeste onde 1000 msnm   =1 metro de neve


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 22:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



LUPER disse:


> A saida do ecm é a situação sinoptica tipica da uma era glaciar, ou estarei a ver mal? Simplesmente fantastico



Realmente interessante, mas ainda falta tanto tempo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 22:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente interessante, mas ainda falta tanto tempo...



Kim explica-me esse quadro. Não percebo nada disso


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Kim explica-me esse quadro. Não percebo nada disso



Miguel, se não tens problemas em ler castelhano aconselho-te vivamente a iniciares-te com alguma leitura em meteorologia.
Se não queres evitar comprar um livro podes começar por este site:
http://climatic.educaplus.org/
Está muito bom em termos de noções de meteorologia, explicações e mapas, nuvens, etc etc... 

Abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Minho disse:


> Miguel, se não tens problemas em ler castelhano aconselho-te vivamente a iniciares-te com alguma leitura em meteorologia.
> Se não queres evitar comprar um livro podes começar por este site:
> http://climatic.educaplus.org/
> Está muito bom em termos de noções de meteorologia, explicações e mapas, nuvens, etc etc...
> ...



Obrigado pela dica  De historia percebo eu bem mas de meteorologia sou um leigo total   

Um abraço


----------



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2007 às 00:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Kraliv disse:


> Já tinha visto, tks.
> 
> 
> 
> Mas queria mesmo era um quadro/tabela que vi por aí  mas não consigo encontrar






 ENCONTREI  


Era este quadro que eu procurava


----------



## jPdF (30 Jan 2007 às 00:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente interessante, mas ainda falta tanto tempo...



Onde é que estes modelos se encaixam na previsão dos modelos GFS do http://www.wetterzentrale.de...não estou a perceber...
Isto pode levar-nos ao que? Neve em Cotas baixas...Grande Periodo de Queda de Neve semelhante ao da semana Passada em Espanha??
Porque que os modelos GFS não mostram nunhumas entradas frias para essas alturas a 850 e 500??
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento das duvidas..


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2007 às 10:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Boas,

Sim é uma boa situação de se ver em mapas, mas a actualização das 00h já atrasou mais um pouco, penso que o dia? vai sere o dia chave.
Alguém já detectou qual o possível dia chave que anda a ser mostrado pelos modelos ultimamente e que pode alterar o padrão a norte  

Entretanto...
os modelos andam muito divididos..
GEM
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rgem1921.gif

O UKMO volta a mostrar a ligação das altas pressões e atrasar o LINK das mesmas   
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rukm1441.gif

ECM tel potencial mas atrasou mais uma vez aqui mostra qual será o provável dia chave que é o....  
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...pe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2007013000!!step/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2007 às 12:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

sinceramente nao me parece que haja possibilidade para nevar o k me parece e k vamos ter muita muita chuva acompanhada de ventos muito fortes.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 13:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sim é uma boa situação de se ver em mapas, mas a actualização das 00h já atrasou mais um pouco, penso que o dia? vai sere o dia chave.
> Alguém já detectou qual o possível dia chave que anda a ser mostrado pelos modelos ultimamente e que pode alterar o padrão a norte
> ...



Boas Seringador!  
Atrasou o dia e subiu toda a depressão! E com o aproximar do dia, mais a Norte a irão colocando, até que acaba por ser o Norte de Espanha a beneficiar dela juntamente com os frances e ingleses! 

Quanto ao dia chave será entre o dia 6 ou 7 de Fevereiro , pois é nesta altura que o A se posiciona em forma de "ataque"


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2007 às 13:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas Seringador!
> Atrasou o dia e subiu toda a depressão! E com o aproximar do dia, mais a Norte a irão colocando, até que acaba por ser o Norte de Espanha a beneficiar dela juntamente com os frances e ingleses!
> 
> Quanto ao dia chave será entre o dia 6 ou 7 de Fevereiro , pois é nesta altura que o A se posiciona em forma de "ataque"



é o mais provavel acontecer pois mais uma vez podemos ficar a ve-la passar  
vamos esperar


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 13:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê para os próximos dias noites mais frias, esperando-se a partir de quarta-feira uma ligeira descida das temperaturas mínimas que no caso do distrito de Bragança podem chegar aos dois graus negativos.
> De acordo com a previsão do IM, para quarta-feira são esperados períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde, aguaceiros fracos até ao fim da manhã, pequena descida da temperatura mínima e formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior norte e centro.
> 
> As temperaturas mínimas previstas são de um grau negativo para Guarda e Bragança, dois em Braga, três em Coimbra e Beja, cinco no Porto e em Portalegre, seis em Santarém e Lisboa e oito em Faro.
> ...



fonte: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=260578


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2007 às 14:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



dj_alex disse:


> fonte: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=260578



 Mas até agora alguma vez a temperatura chegou a subir alguma coisa que se sentisse na pele ??   Até parece que não aconteceu nada no domingo anda tudo a dormir


----------



## Luis França (30 Jan 2007 às 14:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Aqui não mas mais para norte...

Hmm, o dia de mudança parece-me que deve ser lá para 4 ou 5 Fevereiro, depois da lua cheia. 
Até lá, por Lisboa, teremos uma chuvita, céu nublado prestes a trovejar (mas nada!), temperatura na mesma e....fresquito como até agora.


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2007 às 14:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Luis França disse:


> Aqui não mas mais para norte...
> 
> Hmm, o dia de mudança parece-me que deve ser lá para 4 ou 5 Fevereiro, depois da lua cheia.
> Até lá, por Lisboa, teremos uma chuvita, céu nublado prestes a trovejar (mas nada!), temperatura na mesma e....fresquito como até agora.



Sim Luís excelente, o dia chave muito provavelmente será dia 5, já tem vindo a mostrar essa alteração dramática, isto para ver essa alteração a umas 96- 120h 

Para já não achm uma beleza este membro do ensemble, ainda falta muito mas já não via uma desta há  alguns anos.....         
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-4-0-384.png


----------



## Nuno (30 Jan 2007 às 14:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Sim Luís excelente, o dia chave muito provavelmente será dia 5, já tem vindo a mostrar essa alteração dramática, isto para ver essa alteração a umas 96- 120h
> 
> Para já não achm uma beleza este membro do ensemble, ainda falta muito mas já não via uma desta há  alguns anos.....
> http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-4-0-384.png



Muito bom ensemble  Espero que isso se concretize   Vamos esperar, mas tudo aponta para uma mudança


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2007 às 14:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

ai caramba       
ice ice baby


----------



## chechu (30 Jan 2007 às 16:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Podem me dizer o que se vai passar ?  
Para Paris uma predicao ?  

E que estou no trabalho e nao tenho direito a ver as imagems.


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2007 às 17:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

bem a tendencia mantem-se e que tendencia!!!  

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=240&code=0&mode=2
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=240&mode=1



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=252&mode=1
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=252&mode=2


e aqui digamos que talvez seria uma nova Antárctida   

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=384&mode=1


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2007 às 18:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Boas,
Isto está a prometer, mas não vamos lançar foguetes temos de ter calma pq ainda vai mostrar muita coisa errada mas,.... gosto desta carta se se concretizasse  era potente      
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt5.gif


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jan 2007 às 18:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Costuman ser fiaveis os dados fornecidos por esse site??? Tou a gostar do que os meus olhos veem!!!


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2007 às 19:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Costuman ser fiaveis os dados fornecidos por esse site??? Tou a gostar do que os meus olhos veem!!!



A mais de 180 horas nunca olhes como uma previsão, mas mais como uma possível tendência, tanto maior a probabilidade de acontecer quanto mais modelos apontarem para a mesma situação


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2007 às 19:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Isto está a prometer, mas não vamos lançar foguetes temos de ter calma pq ainda vai mostrar muita coisa errada mas,.... gosto desta carta se se concretizasse  era potente
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt5.gif



UAAAAAIIIIIIIIII      ganda bicho


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Jan 2007 às 23:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Dps de dia 10 é que são elas! Quarto minguante!!


----------



## Mago (31 Jan 2007 às 00:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Gosto deste modelo, dá-me uma sensação de....chuva  
será?  






e: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1804.png


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 11:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Boas!!

Parece que a instabilidade para os meus lados vai continuar!!


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 11:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Boas,

Só vos digo uma coisa, o Ártico parece uma caldeira que pode explodir a qq momento  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 11:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

É verdade Seringador...ja tinha reparado, é como fosse um vulcao...esperemos que nao se mexa...  seria a nossa desgraça!!

Seringador...ja viste a menina dos meus olhos (tornado)!! é pena serem fotos de telemovel!!

QUE ACHAS DAQUELE Z DEITADO...nao e nenhum classico...mas...foi lindo!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 11:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

As 2 fotos nao sao grande coisa mas da para perceber!!

1 foto...a celula a chegar





A segunda o tornado...





Aquela coisa enorme a tocar na agua e em grande rotatividade, foi lindo!!como disse um Z deitado e esquisito...mas foi lindo!!a agua a ser sugada!!

Ontem reconfirmei as horas com a minha mulher e foi por volta das 15.30 +-


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2007 às 11:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Só vos digo uma coisa, o Ártico parece uma caldeira que pode explodir a qq momento
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



Como assim?? Onde está o perigo?? Em que consiste esse perigo??


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2007 às 11:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Só vos digo uma coisa, o Ártico parece uma caldeira que pode explodir a qq momento
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



pois.. como assim? que queres dizer com isso seringador? diz-me la a tua analise desses mapas para me situar 
tas a dizer que é a morte do anticiclone e o reino de depressoes profundas? é isso? ou que se ta a preparar 1 "descida" de ar articto particularmente intensa?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 11:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Só vos digo uma coisa, o Ártico parece uma caldeira que pode explodir a qq momento
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



Essa mudança no Ártico se se vier a concretizar, vai influenciar o clima aqui nos Açores? Vamos ter mais frio para cá?


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 11:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;27875 disse:
			
		

> As 2 fotos nao sao grande coisa mas da para perceber!!
> 
> 1 foto...a celula a chegar
> 
> ...



Sim boa célula Tornado a 2ª não se vê  mas já deves de ter concretizado parte de um sonho não


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 11:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



rozzo disse:


> pois.. como assim? que queres dizer com isso seringador? diz-me la a tua analise desses mapas para me situar
> tas a dizer que é a morte do anticiclone e o reino de depressoes profundas? é isso? ou que se ta a preparar 1 "descida" de ar articto particularmente intensa?



Não é a morte do anticiclone mas antes umas férias de latitude 
reparem nos dois VP um NE Americano e outro sobre NE escandinavo e parece que existe uma ligeira progressão do VP americano para E, agora falta saber se a ciclogenese se intensifica mais a sul com um desvio do jet mais para Sul e um potencial cenário que os modelos ainda não mostram consistentemente, o facto de se poderem desenvolver depressões no lado Norte do jet 
Isto com um simultaneo aumento da pressão a norte.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2007 às 12:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Não é a morte do anticiclone mas antes umas férias de latitude
> reparem nos dois VP um NE Americano e outro sobre NE escandinavo e parece que existe uma ligeira progressão do VP americano para E, agora falta saber se a ciclogenese se intensifica mais a sul com um desvio do jet mais para Sul e um potencial cenário que os modelos ainda não mostram consistentemente, o facto de se poderem desenvolver depressões no lado Norte do jet
> Isto com um simultaneo aumento da pressão a norte.



oh! la se vai o frio de jeito


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 12:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

VRSA - ALGARVE

Estao haver formaçoes parecidas ás de ontem...

Parece que vai haver festa!!


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



rozzo disse:


> oh! la se vai o frio de jeito


Não propriamente 
estou mais interessado no que vem depois desse jet mais a Sul, que é o seu possível bloqueio e a tal depressão Islandesa ou a norte do jet 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn12014.html
não vale a pena ver mais pq poderá adiar e já sabem estas situações de bloqueio raramente são vistas nos modelos antes de 96h/72h 

A única coisa que me está a fazer pensar é o facto de o Jet estar muito forte na saída da Terra Nova, apesar de ter sido cortado na Europa Ocidental, era melhor se estivesse menos intenso mas quem sabe mais lá para a a frente


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2007 às 12:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Quanto a neve, o melhor é o GFS 8 Fevereiro 6Z, e como sempre, parece bom só para os espanhois.


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 13:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

*Gosto muito deste membro no ensemble se fosse por escolha*   
primeiro assim

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-14-0-180.png?6
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-14-0-192.png?6
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-14-2-180.png?6
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-14-2-192.png?6

Depois assim
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-14-2-204.png?6
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-14-0-204.png?6

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-14-2-240.png?6
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-14-0-240.png?6

Mas é o que tenho vindo a defender o dia chave vai ser o dia 05 fev. para os modelos começarem ou não a mostrarem esta situação a 72/96h, pq até lá pode haver muitas saídas  outras , outras  e ainda outras


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 13:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Seria bastante interessante se isto se viesse a concretizar.




Assim havia precipitação.

Mas isto é a 180 horas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Como gostava d ver esse frio artico cá! Mas receio que a praga se volte a repetir e os espanhoies "se lo levem todo como siempre"... Como gostaria de acordar e ver a serra de Sintra pintada de branco... Mas vejam lá, dia 9 tem de estar bom tempo, nada d neve ou chuva em Lisboa, tenho o meu exame d condução para fazer!   Mas prontos que venha frio, mto frio... Os espanhios a prazo ja têm cotas de 900m para a Galiza, podem ver em inm.es por exemplo para a localidade vizinha de A Gudiña! A ver vamos se a Sra de Fatima se lembra de nós!


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 18:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Bem a saída manteve-se até 180h, e mostram o jet a mergulhar e depois uma ciclogenese explosiva e um possível Stormsurge .
 QQ coisa para animar a malta, reparem na projecção da ondulação 
http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height


----------



## ACalado (31 Jan 2007 às 18:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Bem a saída manteve-se até 180h, e mostram o jet a mergulhar e depois uma ciclogenese explosiva e um possível Stormsurge .
> QQ coisa para animar a malta, reparem na projecção da ondulação
> http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height



eu sei que ainda e muito cedo para falar mas ca para mim esta nao nos escapa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 18:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Seringador disse:


> Bem a saída manteve-se até 180h, e mostram o jet a mergulhar e depois uma ciclogenese explosiva e um possível Stormsurge .
> QQ coisa para animar a malta, reparem na projecção da ondulação
> http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height



Mesmo á grande!! th de preparar a prancha!!! SURF TRIP POWER!!!


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 18:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

A partir de sábado o Sul e a Madeira podem ver uma animação convectiva a sério 
http://85.214.49.20/pics/brack3a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/pics/brack4.gif
http://85.214.49.20/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## jPdF (31 Jan 2007 às 18:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Boas tardes...afinal o que vai passar?
Na análise dos modelos ainda sou um pouco leigo e não sei analisar tudo (ainda)
Gostaria que dessem previsões?? Será chuva forte semelhante aos dos passados meses de Outubro Novembro com ventos fortes e Agitação marítima??
Qual a possibilidade de Queda de Neve?? E de recordes de pluviosidade??
Obrigado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2007 às 18:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

La se vai a Costa da Caparica!!! Não sejam mauzinhos


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2007 às 18:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Flaviense21 disse:


> La se vai a Costa da Caparica!!! Não sejam mauzinhos



Pois mas algum dia vai ter que ser o mar volta sempre a recuperar o terreno que ocupava.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 19:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



jPdF disse:


> Boas tardes...afinal o que vai passar?
> Na análise dos modelos ainda sou um pouco leigo e não sei analisar tudo (ainda)
> Gostaria que dessem previsões?? Será chuva forte semelhante aos dos passados meses de Outubro Novembro com ventos fortes e Agitação marítima??
> Qual a possibilidade de Queda de Neve?? E de recordes de pluviosidade??
> Obrigado




Ainda é muito distante pois trata-se de uma previsão a 180horas, mas segundo o modelo GFS é uma típica entrada de NW sem frio excessivo. Seria precipitação sob a forma de neve a partir dos 1000 metros no centro e 800 no norte. Nada semelhante às situações de Out/Nov...


----------



## Mago (31 Jan 2007 às 19:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

O IM colocou o Alentejo em Alerta laranja   , não será um pouco exagerado ??? logo laranja?


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 20:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Mago disse:


> O IM colocou o Alentejo em Alerta laranja   , não será um pouco exagerado ??? logo laranja?



O IM não está a respeitar os seus próprios critérios. 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/criterios.jsp


----------



## MNeves (31 Jan 2007 às 20:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

por aqui houve nevoeiro da parte da manha e céu pouco nublado da parte da tarde, e as temperaturas andaram á volta dos 12ºC.Esse alerta laranja é relmente um pouco estranho não?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2007 às 20:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Com a sorte exagerada que nós temos, o mais provavel é o anticiclone bloquear tudo e ficamos com tempo frio e só!... mas sem chuva!  E quando a chuva chegar as temperaturas dosparam, o costume!
Ideia: Podiamos eliminar o anticiclone! Isso é que era   
Realmente! Alerta laranja? Pk? Em Chaves e Bragança fará certamente mais frio e não é preciso ser meteorologista pra entender isso! Mas eles lá sabem concerteza!   Ou Não!


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2007 às 20:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Realmente! Alerta laranja? Pk? Em Chaves e Bragança fará certamente mais frio e não é preciso ser meteorologista pra entender isso! Mas eles lá sabem concerteza!   Ou Não!



nao te esqueças que os criterios sao diferentes para cada regiao!
estarem p.ex. -5º era mais grave para a populaçao de lisboa que a de bragança, concordas cmg?   logo nao precisa de tar mais frio num sitio que outro para porem alerta no primeiro e nao no 2º!
agora o tar laranja no alentejo e verde a volta ja sim acho estranho, nao tive a ver as tabelas que da mt trabalho   mas na volta ate ta enganado e era suposto ser apenas amarelo? é sempre 1 hipotese terem-se mm enganado a por as cores dos alertas  na volta tavam a jogar as cartas e distrairam-se


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2007 às 21:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Eles meteram o alentejo em alerta laranja porque morreu lá uma pessoa devido ao frio então o IM já abriu os olhos foi remédio santo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2007 às 21:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Sim, eu compreendo isso... Mas laranja? Até pk as temperaturas não são assim tão baixas! Mas prontos... É o IM que temos...


----------



## Santos (31 Jan 2007 às 21:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Ainda falta muito tempo mas a tendência também já está nos modelos há muito tempo.
Sabemos que ainda é cedo, pelo que primeiro esperemos que o frio chegue cá em condições de nos poder alegrar, depois então pensemos na neve, pois sem frio neve também não há.
Acredito, que a tendência seja para manter, depois veremos no que dá, pois sabemos como as coisas mudam.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 21:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Não desta vez não está certo. Seguindo a lógica dos alertas em que se referem à temperatura das capitais de distrito então deviam estar amarelos e não laranja....


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 22:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Já mudaram a cor para amarelo.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 22:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Dan disse:


> Já mudaram a cor para amarelo.



Sempre atentos ao MeteoPT!


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 22:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



Minho disse:


> Sempre atentos ao MeteoPT!



Claro


----------



## dj_alex (31 Jan 2007 às 22:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*



rozzo disse:


> nao te esqueças que os criterios sao diferentes para cada regiao!
> estarem p.ex. -5º era mais grave para a populaçao de lisboa que a de bragança, concordas cmg?   logo nao precisa de tar mais frio num sitio que outro para porem alerta no primeiro e nao no 2º!
> agora o tar laranja no alentejo e verde a volta ja sim acho estranho, nao tive a ver as tabelas que da mt trabalho   mas na volta ate ta enganado e era suposto ser apenas amarelo? é sempre 1 hipotese terem-se mm enganado a por as cores dos alertas  na volta tavam a jogar as cartas e distrairam-se



Pode ser as actualizações do mapa e dos alertas que está a horas diferentes....

DE qualquer maneira já esta em alerta amarelo


----------



## Rui Ferreira (31 Jan 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

O que acham disto: 



Promete para Bragança... Será que é de fiar?


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 22:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Nesta saída aumenta o frio e a precipitação. Mas calma malta, nada de cotas baixas, mas nevões espectaculares nos nossos sistemas montanhosos do norte  e centro.... a acompanhar...


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Jan 2007 às 23:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*

Para dia 8 começar a festa...Eu continuo a insistir na mudança de lua de dia 10...Também não vejo neves a cota 0,naturalmente, mas pelo menos vai fazer um briasko do carol...!A ter em atenção, a meu ver...!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Janeiro 2007_ 2ª Parte - 29.01.07*







Cotas de 900m para o sul da Galiza lá para terça feira, mas reparem nas temperaturas! Altíssimas! Tou deprimido!


----------

